# Pokemon Go Friend Code thread



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2018)

Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
*I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## UweSchumann (Jun 22, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


----------



## daleezell (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m level 37 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go 

7472 6674 2933


----------



## Veronicsss (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from Italy and this is my code, add me:

0417 7742 4103


----------



## Faramuk (Jun 22, 2018)

Got already 11 invites, sorry, but didnt expect so much. So much gifts i dont have.
Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## Frankiebean (Jun 22, 2018)

Faramuk said:


> Got already 11 invites, sorry, but didnt expect so much. So much gifts i dont have.
> Thanks to all that responded.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Derstr (Jun 22, 2018)

Slovakia, level 35: 7437 4418 6401


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jun 22, 2018)

Ah, twelve-digit Friend Codes...
Only Nintendo...


----------



## Doddii (Jun 22, 2018)

Add me for gifts
2365 9788 1630


----------



## benjywal (Jun 22, 2018)

5005 0454 0908 ... Solo player in a big city. Happy to return any gifts!


----------



## James170990 (Jun 22, 2018)

Add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 094013288105 i have lots of gifts to give


----------



## Katieeh77 (Jun 22, 2018)

level 27 
Friend code - 6795 9131 0294


----------



## sonny10242 (Jun 22, 2018)

Level 27
Friend Code: 2301 2959 1429


----------



## drac0nych (Jun 22, 2018)

my friend code is 1027 1098 7069 i from Russia


----------



## akari4996 (Jun 22, 2018)

Level 24 from Croatia
Friend Code: 4995 4906 0902


----------



## Aldraz (Jun 22, 2018)

L


----------



## GarlicWario (Jun 22, 2018)

Deleted post


----------



## Jevm97 (Jun 22, 2018)

5417 2311 1476
Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift. US. NC


----------



## Jevm97 (Jun 22, 2018)

5417 2311 1476
Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift. US. NC


----------



## Pgsca (Jun 22, 2018)

6693 1855 1633
Miami Beach, Fl.
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2018)

So apparently there's a 200 friend limit.


----------



## HELIOSHS007 (Jun 23, 2018)

LVL 24 : 3797 2217 0594


----------



## DrDom (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 24 from US 
Friend code: 6738 3497 7275


----------



## Defendingnoise (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi from Quebec Canada lv 26
Accept everyone just ask 5793 3978 0635


----------



## Chhsahaj (Jun 23, 2018)

Pisa, Italy, level 25

1915 3745 2533


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 23, 2018)

Chhsahaj said:


> Pisa, Italy, level 25
> 
> 1915 3745 2533



Did someone say pizza?


----------



## Chhsahaj (Jun 23, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> Did someone say pizza?




That's clichè, but it's a freaking right and good one! Pizza <3


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 23, 2018)

Very nearly lvl 38, Mobile, AL so I have corsola, tauros, and a little drive for heracross

PM me if you want my code, I'm already maxed out on friends and friend request


----------



## Chhsahaj (Jun 23, 2018)

Veronicsss said:


> Hi guys, I'm from Italy and this is my code, add me:
> 
> 0417 7742 4103



Italia dove?? Qui Pisa


----------



## Aldraz (Jun 23, 2018)

Realy only 200


----------



## Emptyorz (Jun 23, 2018)

4184 1852 1709
1554 4100 4923
from spain


----------



## ThaMajesticOne (Jun 23, 2018)

New friends always welcome, always sending gifts, casual players

My trainer code: 1518 0558 8269
Level 31 ThaMajesticOne Team Mystic
Arkansas, US

My GF's trainer code: 6732 3316 6544
Level 24 AshRush425 Team Mystic
Arkansas, US


----------



## Chhsahaj (Jun 23, 2018)

So many people of u added me, i don't have enough gifts for everyone at the moment! i promise i will get back to u sorry!


----------



## DoveyR (Jun 23, 2018)

I think the friend option is going to be fun!


----------



## SAGApmgetter (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Tokyo, Japan.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
My Trainer Code is 4498 4893 3131 .


----------



## Marasov2018 (Jun 23, 2018)

1023 9723 4803 Lvl 28 and back into the grind!


----------



## Vix956 (Jun 23, 2018)

0344 8513 0687 United States, Texas


----------



## Xdguy (Jun 23, 2018)

3697 4910 7386 lvl 26. Lets go!!!!!


----------



## Takeshineale128 (Jun 23, 2018)

delete this


----------



## yumeuchu (Jun 23, 2018)

Lv36 Red
5781 4993 4983 from Kobe, Japan


----------



## marvier (Jun 23, 2018)

hi guys!
i very often play pokemon go in japan , of cause every day.
level 37, red team.
code:9631 1098 7970
why not to be friend!


----------



## Azkir (Jun 23, 2018)

Yellow 6889 3521 3257


----------



## Dayquan (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 22 ADD me on Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756 I will send gifts to all friends I live next to alot of  pokestops


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xdguy said:


> 3697 4910 7386 lvl 26. Lets go!!!!!


Mine is 9710 4386 2756

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756


----------



## karubi (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m level 38, Japan.
Friend code - 1615 8963 5029


----------



## Superkit (Jun 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> 0294 2329 6854


Hi all, I come Fromm Hong Kong. I have a lot of gifts. Add me as friends.
My code is 0678 6387 6197.


----------



## fiendfyre55 (Jun 23, 2018)

hey! i'm level 27 from Boston
add me! my code is 7570 4345 6259


----------



## Vilaca86 (Jun 23, 2018)

Brazil 0604 2457 7587 Add Thanks


----------



## wayne1212 (Jun 23, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


4904 4424 5854 Kansas city

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


4904 4424 5854

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HELIOSHS007 said:


> LVL 24 : 3797 2217 0594


4904 4424 5854 Kansas city

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


4904 4424 5854 Kansas City

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


4904 4424 5854 Kansas


----------



## Tatsumaro (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm stay in Japan.
Please be my friend in Pokemon Go. 

1535 7482 2570


----------



## Purplelinkpl (Jun 23, 2018)

5720 3641 0674

Here to get gifts and send gifts to all


----------



## amaotonagi (Jun 23, 2018)

---
Sorry my friend list is full so I can’t take more.

And I’m so sorry about I cannot return gifts to you all.
There are so many friends request.
I will do my best to return but I can’t walk outside all day.
You can delete me if it’s hurts you.
m(._.)m So sorry about that.


----------



## Wigked (Jun 23, 2018)

3388 8374 0752
Singapore 
Level 34

Looking for International friends to exchange gifts!


----------



## CelestialNovva (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello I am from Tennessee, USA! I would love to make friends from all around the world and across the country! 

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3344 7389 9015!


----------



## Darkflame1207 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lvl 25: 4857 3695 2744!


----------



## Paddy44 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 31 wexford Ireland lots of gifts add 6636 2201 7031


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2018)

The madmen finally went and did it.

Level 25, trainer name: 0xiD1z3

(EDIT: Friends list is full up.  Thanks for all the friend requests!)

Colorado, US.  I've only played a bit recently so I mostly have gen1 mons.


----------



## SAGApmgetter (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Tokyo, Japan.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
My Trainer Code is 5027 5062 5763 .


----------



## SugiyamaC (Jun 23, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


Level 24 friend code: 1705 7661 0683 esketit!!!


----------



## Matze87 (Jun 23, 2018)

Germany: 5100 1486 9487


----------



## Derstr (Jun 23, 2018)

*2537 8940 4262 
SLOVAKIA*


----------



## Fayterachiii (Jun 23, 2018)

Lvl 31 and I will be the very best no one ever was
Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 4801 9115 7254!


----------



## syuha (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, I’m 40 level trainer in Japan.
Let's exchange gifts.
Trainer code: 3455 5069 2692


----------



## DaltonG (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Kunibaaaaaaal (Jun 23, 2018)

Germany 2737 1240 1318
Return a lot of Gifts


----------



## AdamDoofy (Jun 23, 2018)

level 27 from uk 
add code 4639 3187 9396


----------



## Jalla (Jun 23, 2018)

1758 9396 0518

29 lvl from Poland


----------



## Spon2Mik (Jun 23, 2018)

Portugal
2061 1389 5296

level 40


----------



## greyhold (Jun 23, 2018)

0339 4701 7857
Lvl 30


----------



## Sophy24 (Jun 23, 2018)

0884 9065 0455

Level 32 from London UK


----------



## Devonisred (Jun 23, 2018)

UK player, on most days
 131615628412


----------



## Skan3r (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys, 
I'm lv 33, living in Spain. Player ID = 1778 1125 5819
see you soon!


----------



## 100IVmagikarpTM (Jun 23, 2018)

Feel free to add me  Gifts are going out. 9948 6765 1237


----------



## Niico0 (Jun 23, 2018)

4520 5451 8377 add me  from Germany


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 23, 2018)

Too much requests!!!
I'm gonna send you as much as i can get as soon as i can!!!
PS: there's a 20 gift opened limit per day, but you can send as many as you like it seems ^o^


----------



## Optimistic_pessimist (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi!
I'm in the US, looking for friends from all around the world!
Add me! 0419 9887 7976


----------



## Regolith (Jun 23, 2018)

thank you all for the adds!!! The wife and I are full up and look forwaed to passing out lots of gifts.

*Remeber you can open 20 gifts a day.
*your bag can only hold 5 gifts at a time.
*to start a trade you need to be with in 100m


----------



## detonyle (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello,

Here is my code: 1880 5208 1892
From France..connected every day


----------



## AidanPowell96 (Jun 23, 2018)

My friend code is 6795 7253 0479

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AidanPowell96 said:


> My friend code is 6795 7253 0479


I am from the UK and play daily


----------



## Amemiyam (Jun 23, 2018)

-


----------



## Blinkered182 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 33 trainer from the UK, feel free to add me : 6941 4073 3494


----------



## Jeroen642 (Jun 23, 2018)

In the netherlands

3709 7436 2151


----------



## Igna87 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 35 from Spain

0167 9229 1629


----------



## Tomokuz (Jun 23, 2018)

Lithuania. Active. Level 26

5701 7648 6384


----------



## KephirBaron (Jun 23, 2018)

KephirBaron, Active, Level 22.

7064 7098 5537


----------



## Storm178CJW (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 26 from Oxford, UK 

0499 7417 4195


----------



## nikoniko27 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 36 from Hong Kong
6223 5480 7297


----------



## Wesurimi (Jun 23, 2018)

Me and a friend started adding people today! We play frequently and give as many people gifts ^-^

Friend codes:

3336 6038 7095

6776 7332 9825


----------



## markandrej (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey ! My Brother and me are active players, add us 

3316 1066 8201

1898 4676 1979


----------



## Vmsvinicius (Jun 23, 2018)

Code: 5243 7778 5370
Nick: Vmsvinicius
Country: Brazil (but i'm in england for the next month)
Lv: 27

I'm active and sending gifts! (Just add people here and already send and recieved a gift from MarkAndrej)


----------



## JayAdams66 (Jun 23, 2018)

Spain: 7465 5474 7253 add me and i’ll send gifts


----------



## NexusDei (Jun 23, 2018)

Dutch player lvl 32

0499 7417 4195


----------



## MrD1983 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 40 
Liverpool England 
0780 0533 7638


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2018)

add me people

3928 6661 1730


----------



## NavasGames (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m from Spain!
Lv. 26
FC: 9174 2598 5840


----------



## Vmsvinicius (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice, a lot of new friends.

I'm going out right now to spin some stops and send gifts to everyone =D


----------



## MrD1983 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 40
Liverpool England 
0780 0533 7638


----------



## Skezz (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey! level 35 from Spain

4241 0157 1349


----------



## Coolala (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi my code is 020423758481


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 30 from the Netherlands
Gifts to give and some nice PKMN to trade
Add me: 
9599 8360 2022


----------



## theking1987 (Jun 23, 2018)

Add me as a friend for gifts im from the netherlands level 25 code: 1554 2601 6653


----------



## MrD1983 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 40
Liverpool England 
0780 0533 7638


----------



## DaRulesss (Jun 23, 2018)

1915 2026 5170 time for many gifts.. if u send me i will send u back


----------



## Floda66 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have more than enough friends now 
Thanks everyone and Good luck


----------



## dancefan2012 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello Friends - here is my code 1162 0573 4525 - LW: 38 - Lets connect and have fun in the game!


----------



## theking1987 (Jun 23, 2018)

My wife also is a fanatic pokemon player so she askes me if i wanted to share here code also so you can add here for gift trading. code: 7294 5003 6282


----------



## Ralph_14 (Jun 23, 2018)

The Netherlands 
8418 7365 4226


----------



## GoedGedaanDaan (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm from the Netherlands, my trainer code is: 8327 4821 6483.

If you send me, i will send you back as soon as possible.


----------



## Harryg92 (Jun 23, 2018)

9865 9027 8963

Will send gifts daily!


----------



## BadrAzz (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey there, I am from Morocco and there isn't much of a community here so pretty much desperate for friends. I currently live on top of a pokéstop so expect some gifts daily. My trainer code is: 6990 1754 7477
I should reply super soon!


----------



## Metox (Jun 23, 2018)

9206 6619 2764


----------



## Agilo (Jun 23, 2018)

7150 0160 6285, The Netherlands, Gifts!


----------



## Tanno76 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all, add me if you wish friend code 0925 2253 9457. From the UK.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

5560 4051 1913 
UK, Lv34, pls add!


----------



## Boekwereld22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello I am Boekwereld22 and I am from The Netherlands. My friendcode is: 7578 7087 1954. If you send me a request I’ll send you A gift


----------



## Leinadsletrab (Jun 23, 2018)

Here is my code:

5658 3850 9233

Germany, BW


----------



## mary_shopgirl (Jun 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## AegisD (Jun 23, 2018)

1296 9505 9402

Level 30 from Canada


----------



## leabbie (Jun 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8575 6421 2518


----------



## DaimaoVitja (Jun 23, 2018)

9696 8576 7063 Germany, NRW


----------



## Takahiro (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi. From Japan!!
Level 25, my code is
7848 9392 2819

Only two weeks passed after I started Pokémon go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## JennoDH (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi my code is 8542 2387 2941 add me I got gifts.


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 30 from the Netherlands
Add me: 
9599 8360 2022


----------



## Shug1984 (Jun 23, 2018)

My code is 1002 8750 9520.
New Jersey, USA
Play daily. Level 34.


----------



## RobSchneider (Jun 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Aerus (Jun 23, 2018)

.


----------



## shantii (Jun 23, 2018)

i’m from Japan.
Add me plz. 5490 4191 9029


----------



## ChronoX_ (Jun 23, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> Level 22 ADD me on Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756 I will send gifts to all friends I live next to alot of  pokestops





karubi said:


> I’m level 38, Japan.
> Friend code - 1615 8963 5029





Superkit said:


> Hi all, I come Fromm Hong Kong. I have a lot of gifts. Add me as friends.
> My code is 0678 6387 6197.





Tatsumaro said:


> I'm stay in Japan.
> Please be my friend in Pokemon Go.
> 
> 1535 7482 2570





amaotonagi said:


> I’m level 32 from japan.
> Let ‘s be friends
> There is my code 7019 1520 0202





Wigked said:


> 3388 8374 0752
> Singapore
> Level 34
> 
> Looking for International friends to exchange gifts!





SAGApmgetter said:


> Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Tokyo, Japan.
> Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
> My Trainer Code is 5027 5062 5763 .



Neither of these people returned a gift to me yet, while I gifted them already, don't bother adding them.


----------



## John_Odnan (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi There,

My code is: 4323 2575 1191


----------



## Maralsim (Jun 23, 2018)

4170 1791 6083 

Switzerland


----------



## Dayquan (Jun 23, 2018)

ChronoX_ said:


> Neither of these people returned a gift to me yet, while I gifted them already, don't bother adding them.


Gift is on the way


----------



## WyattEarpSevN (Jun 23, 2018)

2460 8328 4226  Level 20 something. Daily player. Will actively send gifts


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jun 23, 2018)

3543 6678 4717 
Send my and i m send you


----------



## Lifuren (Jun 23, 2018)

Japan
8564 6830 3988


----------



## Cassiano90 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm from Brazil (heracross) 
This is my code 8729 3210 3097


----------



## Jwip (Jun 23, 2018)

From USA

1683 2055 5753


----------



## CelestialNovva (Jun 23, 2018)

Appreciate all the gifts you've sent!! Will send gifts back whenever I can get more.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CelestialNovva said:


> Hello I am from Tennessee, USA! I would love to make friends from all around the world and across the country!
> 
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3344 7389 9015!


I appreciate all the gifts you've sent! Will send gifts back whenever I get more.


----------



## Hallohallo (Jun 23, 2018)

6569 8536 5235 send gifs i will repl.


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 21 
5044 4223 1483
Pennsylvania


----------



## Tomokuz (Jun 23, 2018)

Lithuania. Active. Level 26

5701 7648 6384

100+ friend spots still available


----------



## Veronicsss (Jun 23, 2018)

This is my brother code, add him 
5137 8036 5245


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

Does anyone else run out of pokeballs way to much  and how do I catch a ditto level 21 
Friend code 5044 4223 1483


----------



## Frostkoeter (Jun 23, 2018)

0859 6161 9390
Germany


----------



## Leinadsletrab (Jun 23, 2018)

Here is also the code of a friend of mine from germany. Show her some love:

7593 8466 8168

Mine was:

5658 3850 9233


----------



## AcidRainDR (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 32
1206 6316 0306
Germany


----------



## Solt0628 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi,! I'm in TOKYO JAPAN
Let's enjoy pokemonGO !!

3139 6666 3807 
TL40


----------



## Saezrg (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey, add us!! We are from Spain

0418 2016 0532

3361 7526 3950


----------



## kaktuskanone (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi, my and my girlfriends codes:

1492 5569 6236 

5024 6275 0459

Greetings from Vienna


----------



## Takahiro (Jun 23, 2018)

Takahiro said:


> Hi. From Japan!!
> Level 25, my code is
> 7848 9392 2819
> 
> Only two weeks passed after I started Pokémon go.



Today, I have no enough time to play Pokémon go, so I send gifts by tomorrow. Sorrry to wait you!
(23:00 PM in Japan now)


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 23, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

5044 4223 1483


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow, influx of new members here - Lilith for mod?? 

Level 33
4203 3054 8671

EDIT = Blood n stomach pills it's like first joining Facebook haha.... I'm out of gifts already so apologies if you didn't get anything from me... will try and keep up returning gifts


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

5044 4223 1483


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 23, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


Level 35. Play daily. Let’s send some gifts. I’m sending them out as fast as I can get them.


----------



## fudelufudelu (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I'm a player from Germany.
Lvl: 33 
Friend Code: 9930 1432 6119
Feel free to add me!


----------



## c0lpanic (Jun 23, 2018)

4999 1609 6992


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

5044 4223 1483


----------



## Summaryprawn7 (Jun 23, 2018)

4462 0684 8480 Mine 
0359 8687 5528 And my gf


----------



## Shay2189 (Jun 23, 2018)

United Kingdom

Thank you for all friend requests I remove code now


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

5044 4223 1483


----------



## IslaAyrshire (Jun 23, 2018)

2566 0118 1592 is my code. I'm from ny


----------



## Dom-Oostv (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi!

I’m from Holland and play almost everyday.
My code is: 1076 9524 8343
My friends code if you want to: 993303011604.

I will return gifts as much as I can.

Greets and good luck catching them all!!!


----------



## Lucasssie (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm from the Netherlands
This is my friend code:
3062 7511 8972


----------



## PCH1986 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mexico. Active Level 39 
Code: 4571 9038 6268


----------



## Dogetacular (Jun 23, 2018)

My friend code is 3065 8869 7967 plz send me request


----------



## jaypoggers (Jun 23, 2018)

2032 2635 6921

Melbourne, Aus! on daily


----------



## Boon1345 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 38 player from Singapore: 0058 9608 0018
Let's exchange gifts...thanks!


----------



## BurnBailey724 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 34, play daily, lots of gifts, 7745 2917 7068, also my girlfriend plays daily level 35, and also has lots of gifts, 6207 4299 5945


----------



## Nyceasthae (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 35, NYC, daily player 
0058 8478 7502


----------



## Austincarter2233 (Jun 23, 2018)

5044 4223 1483 
Friends are the best


----------



## Nyceasthae (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 35, NYC, daily player 
0058 8478 7502


----------



## Heyheyheyhoi (Jun 23, 2018)

8243 5960 9256 add me send me some i give it back


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 30 from the Netherlands
Add me: 
9599 8360 2022


----------



## Warhead324 (Jun 23, 2018)

8966 4225 6615 USA Based


----------



## IslaAyrshire (Jun 23, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 9411 6952 9677!


----------



## felix.200 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 24 from Germany
5349 3493 4052


----------



## Iatro (Jun 23, 2018)

4169 3922 4785 Give the gift of giving ^^


----------



## maodi (Jun 23, 2018)

from a land down under, level 37, genuine player. if you are level 35 and above, add me to be friend and start exchanging gifts.

5304 9644 0432


----------



## kurama12 (Jun 23, 2018)

My friend code 6381 4527 0507


----------



## Pinata00 (Jun 23, 2018)

My code is 
4272 9679 0447


----------



## Lucasssie (Jun 23, 2018)

lvl 30 from holland
3062 7511 8972


----------



## syuha (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, I’m 39 level trainer in Japan.
Let's exchange gifts.
Trainer code: 3444 5112 6154


----------



## AudreyJnd (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi there!
My code is 7737 7265 5898 from Hungary.


----------



## forzalupi1912 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi! 
My code: 3382 4207 9184 level 23, Italy


----------



## Mike2284 (Jun 23, 2018)

Active player from the US... 5715 0805 9374


----------



## Devonisred (Jun 23, 2018)

I didn't expect to receive so many friend requests, apologies if I don't send a gift every day, I have more friends than I have gifts to give lol 

131615628412


----------



## coolmagicarp2 (Jun 23, 2018)

6277 2808 7545 Here is my FC


----------



## MelloDream (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi guys! 5740 3283 8554 from NYC. I will send you gifts if i can.


----------



## c0lpanic (Jun 23, 2018)

Also, my GFs
6240 1963 7095


----------



## sam_b (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey my friend code is 2220 8689 7258

Feel free to add.


----------



## Nessuser1234 (Jun 23, 2018)

Go ahead and add me name on Pokemon Go is Nessuser friend code is 8271 3676 0127


----------



## isssssei (Jun 23, 2018)

8821 7464 9950
Level38 from Japan.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!


----------



## xXxRORSCHACHxXx (Jun 23, 2018)

I play daily on two accounts and send out gifts as fast as I can
Lvl 37 red-8274-5370-8054
Lvl 32 blue-6651-5204-1885


----------



## LucianoArgentina (Jun 23, 2018)

4099 0358 7885

Active player lvl 35 based in Argentina. Only have 10 friends so far. Add me!


----------



## Solt0628 (Jun 23, 2018)

Solt0628 said:


> Hi,! I'm in TOKYO JAPAN
> Let's enjoy pokemonGO !!
> 
> 3139 6666 3807
> TL40


Thank you for many requests !
As there became too much many it,I close a request.

As you send to the person whome he/she gave a gift sequentially,
please wait for a while.
ありがとう！！（）/


----------



## IdesofMarch1974 (Jun 23, 2018)

2767 9506 1980

Here is my friend code
Add me I will return gifts when I have them
Level 40


----------



## x8xDantex8x (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi. My code is 2518 1553 9342
From Miami Fl


----------



## KyleHasStyle (Jun 23, 2018)

My code is 3262 9980 6184 from California.


----------



## Emwinfl (Jun 23, 2018)

My code is 7159 7845 4753 from Florida


----------



## Melonheeaaaddd (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 30 we play everyday bunch of gifts to exchange! !

2101 9236 1360

4456 4654 0128


----------



## Choripan (Jun 23, 2018)

Add me. I am from venezuela

7967 3845 5770


----------



## Barndon (Jun 23, 2018)

7755 4990 1334
Idc. Add me. Or not. Don’t have much time to play lately. Will get back into the game soon. 
Lvl 28


----------



## ItzyC0de (Jun 23, 2018)

6085 7819 7147 , 2183 0026 9532 , 8884 6622 4641
Friendcodes
Gifts , we gift back
Team Red

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6085 7819 7147 , 2183 0026 9532 , 8884 6622 4641
Friendcodes
Gifts , we gift back


----------



## DcWheats (Jun 23, 2018)

0190 6940 7575

Gifts for all


----------



## Saskitie (Jun 23, 2018)

3770 7507 9494 

Player from Belgium!


----------



## prism_ (Jun 23, 2018)

6352 6509 6860 - Germany


----------



## gazzas89 (Jun 23, 2018)

scotland 4082 4639 1184


----------



## Rwinne11233 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


Will send gifts. 7701 9159 4768


----------



## Thorindus (Jun 23, 2018)

0043 4976 2794

Scotland here


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Jun 23, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## thaicecube (Jun 23, 2018)

9153 4727 2393 netherlands


----------



## Motte04 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm from Germany. If you wan't we can switch gift every day. My Friendship code is 
7554 2514 0190


----------



## hoolidej (Jun 23, 2018)

244828178360 lv 37 Jersey CI


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jun 23, 2018)

HELP ME 

SEND MY A GIFT AND I SEND YOU

3543 6678 4717


----------



## Emwinfl (Jun 23, 2018)

My code is 7159 7845 4753 from Florida


----------



## GrandP0000BAH (Jun 23, 2018)

Team red 4714 0511 5360


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 23, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


----------



## MikeyL030 (Jun 23, 2018)

Message removed


----------



## hightrex (Jun 23, 2018)

code: 5364 2079 3992


----------



## Hallohallo (Jun 23, 2018)

This is my pokemon code 
6569 8536 5235
 Make me as your friend in the Game
Send me a gift and i wil send you !!!!


----------



## AegisD (Jun 23, 2018)

7148 8146 1262


----------



## Langlegend (Jun 23, 2018)

6685 8174 6368


----------



## Soedha (Jun 23, 2018)

soedha 2897 2167 2275
netherlands
play a lot!


----------



## Marco110417 (Jun 23, 2018)

Netherlands. Please add me to change gifts. Very active!

4517-9466-2134


----------



## Bufu (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all my trainer code is 5096 4402 5191 if u want to send me a gift I will send anyone a gift that sends me one. Not relevant but located in dublin


----------



## Hallohallo (Jun 23, 2018)

6569 8536 5235
Add me , send me a gift and i wil send you back !!!!!


----------



## Accccc (Jun 23, 2018)

3063 8978 7496
and my friends is 5777 2736 9503
Pretty rural, so gifts are much appreciated.


----------



## Ucvnt (Jun 23, 2018)

8125 9197 8153 from the UK


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jun 23, 2018)

add my
3543 6678 4717

Send my a gift and i send you


----------



## Saezrg (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi, i let you a friend code from spain

6609 4224 8151


----------



## Bufu (Jun 23, 2018)

Bufu said:


> Hi all my trainer code is 5096 4402 5191 if u want to send me a gift I will send anyone a gift that sends me one. Not relevant but located in dublin also my girlfriend's trainer code is 5381 6622 7523


----------



## Ucvnt (Jun 23, 2018)

From the uk 724917543654 add please


----------



## diskcoolio (Jun 23, 2018)

Add me I'm lvl 23 Netherlands-Amsterdam 
8918 5542 2495


----------



## Eevee1989 (Jun 23, 2018)

2013 0701 0108
The Netherlands


----------



## sawako95 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm level 22 and this is my code, add me!!
*7344 8975 5803 *


----------



## JoaquimSetin (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys! From Brazil.

5235 5883 8050

Muito obrigado and lets trade gifts! ^^


----------



## ThunderMews (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m level 40 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go
Sanfrancisco, CA

*0512 4981 3341*


----------



## Hatrix999 (Jun 23, 2018)

0708 7645 8255 let s all be friends!


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 23, 2018)

Feel free to add me: 785957417402
Player from the Bay Area (CA, US)


----------



## Dazghost8630 (Jun 23, 2018)

4086 6769 9756 that's my code guys. Anyone is welcome to add me.  I'm in the UK.


----------



## Genc99 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hejka 
Ja i mój chłopak razem gramy w Poki codziennie 
A to nasze friend cody
9944/9579/2649
9647/8287/8928


----------



## revelation173 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, 

If you like please add me. My friend code is  4334 1880 9442
I m yellow team trainer from Paris.


----------



## Flygirl7 (Jun 23, 2018)

5185 3537 7558

From scranton, PA. Let’s be friends


----------



## Queen1812 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys. i live in a remote area so gifts from people that have some spare are GREATLY appreciated! code is 8571 6792 3805.
lvl 26 from the UK


----------



## iTzEnzoII (Jun 23, 2018)

add me, 5719 5193 3706. WILL SEND GIFTS


----------



## yuuominae (Jun 23, 2018)

Solt0628 said:


> Hi,! I'm in TOKYO JAPAN
> Let's enjoy pokemonGO !!
> 
> 3139 6666 3807
> TL40


Hi, I have added him as a friend from Spain.


----------



## Lucasssie (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm from holland and have 120 friends so be fast 
This is my friend code 3062 7511 8972


----------



## Kirill_14 (Jun 23, 2018)

add me and my friend 
8973 8061 8830
7341 3388 3008


----------



## AnastaziaRose (Jun 23, 2018)

8973 8061 8830 And 7341 3388 7008 me and a friends code.. we send gifts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1335 0173 9105 and 8973 8061 8830 and 7341 3388 7008


----------



## Blackeyeddeamon7 (Jun 23, 2018)

Scotland Here
1673 2836 2033


----------



## SharpAbyss (Jun 23, 2018)

5700 9122 7449 TC 27 active from US (:


----------



## ImTempt (Jun 23, 2018)

8759 9268 8522
I will be sending gifts as soon as I get them, as long as you are sending some gifts. I am located in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 23, 2018)

Got loads of gifts to share. Feel free to add. 

1832 6505 5640


----------



## Lorrie0711 (Jun 23, 2018)

Looking for international gifts and trades.  I’m lvl 36 from Wa my code is 1258 2742 4791


----------



## Zizuzanini (Jun 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Zetzu007 (Jun 23, 2018)

Level 28 daily player
My friend code is 002361449434


----------



## SeanJames (Jun 23, 2018)

6273 3104 1156 need friends, sending gifts


----------



## Cloud001999 (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Daantj (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me please
1199 8188 5240


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi I'm a level 29 who play every day will send gifts if u send gifts add me 7259 1225 9295


----------



## Pooleman92 (Jun 24, 2018)

0374 5581 6196 add me please


----------



## ghetsis (Jun 24, 2018)

level 31 2253 8483 4097


----------



## Trekkie1999 (Jun 24, 2018)

9195 6346 0395 I play every day and live next to a pokestops! Will send gifts daily.


----------



## CupraBH (Jun 24, 2018)

7840 2819 9451 , play daily,  accept all


----------



## Yoshiiii (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry, My friends are like Overflow.
I chage my code.

2313 0824 2641

Enjoy your Pokemon Go Life.


----------



## Emwinfl (Jun 24, 2018)

0188 9333 5621
7159 7845 4753
Both in Florida


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jun 24, 2018)

HELP ME

3543 6788 4717


----------



## nikki0716 (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to add me  I'm in the US and play every day. My code is 8026 4975 6336.


----------



## Mystic115 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys, friend code is 3084 5308 8816 from Australia and looking to do international trades/ gifts


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to add. Got plenty of gifts to send out.
1832 6505 5640


----------



## diskcoolio (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi add me I'm from Amsterdam I'm lvl 23 looking for friends I'll try to send gifts back to everyone 

8918 5542 2495


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 29 look to gift gifts and add to the friends list will send gifts. All the time 7259 1225 9295


----------



## James170990 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pokemon code - 011147440532, lots of gifts to give


----------



## Anthzeek (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me 8671 4541 2525


----------



## Tongal (Jun 24, 2018)

0136 7010 2155 Add me! Have gifts to share and Pokémon to trade.


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 24, 2018)

0845 6005 5264       Friend code


ooooGHOSToooo      KIK name.


----------



## Hallohallo (Jun 24, 2018)

6569 8536 5235
* Add me
* send gift
* and i send ypu back
* every day i play ..


----------



## Pipo0798 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sending every time gifts back!! From Germany for km Medall!! 0883 3256 2062


----------



## Ahwaka (Jun 24, 2018)

Europe- Austria (living in a little village so I really need freinds ) 550635459810

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And my friend from Salzbourg (Austria): 956166364085


----------



## ForceEdge (Jun 24, 2018)

Germany 
2557 6285 0227


----------



## JustAKirby (Jun 24, 2018)

9811 4180 9450
Help plz


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free. Got gifts to share.

1832 6505 5640


----------



## flannelnugget (Jun 24, 2018)

add me!      4549 1252 0146


----------



## Choripan (Jun 24, 2018)

Add my friend too!!!
 2012 6930 4886!


----------



## Soarcry (Jun 24, 2018)

Trainer Code : 7867 6572 7623

Trading gifts, make sure to add!


----------



## TheDude618 (Jun 24, 2018)

Friend Code 6656 9203 1078


----------



## DomesticShark (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm from Brazil and i'll always try to send gifts back 

My nickname is DomesticShark and the friend code is 5722 9820 0332
Add me! <3
Ty, obrigada!


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to add. Got more gifts to send out. 

1832 6505 5640


----------



## Kewyo (Jun 24, 2018)

0777 3033 6057


----------



## Pokemonspriter03 (Jun 24, 2018)

America 4499 3182 5092


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

hi I am level 29 I live in Minnesota and looking for more friends to trade gifts with and possibly trade Pokemon yours my friend code 7259 1225 9295


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 24, 2018)

if anybody in *TOKYO *japan wants to add me send me a message
i will be going there july 17th until august 5th
i will bring heracross, tauros, corsola, illumise, for trade.
you have to send me a message i'm not adding everyone only people who want to meet me in tokyo to trade.
this goes for everyone in tokyo or who will be in tokyo those days not just those i quoted.


SAGApmgetter said:


> Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Tokyo, Japan.
> Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
> My Trainer Code is 4498 4893 3131 .





marvier said:


> hi guys!
> i very often play pokemon go in japan , of cause every day.
> level 37, red team.
> code:9631 1098 7970
> why not to be friend!





karubi said:


> I’m level 38, Japan.
> Friend code - 1615 8963 5029





Tatsumaro said:


> I'm stay in Japan.
> Please be my friend in Pokemon Go.
> 
> 1535 7482 2570





amaotonagi said:


> I’m level 32 from japan.
> Let ‘s be friends
> There is my code 7019 1520 0202





syuha said:


> Hello, I’m 40 level trainer in Japan.
> Let's exchange gifts.
> Trainer code: 3455 5069 2692





Amemiyam said:


> 4638 6314 3645
> Level 37 from Japan and play daily.





zuka428 said:


> 9857 5158 6369
> Level 40, Team Valor, Japan





shantii said:


> i’m from Japan.
> Add me plz. 5490 4191 9029





Lifuren said:


> Japan
> 8564 6830 3988





Solt0628 said:


> Hi,! I'm in TOKYO JAPAN
> Let's enjoy pokemonGO !!
> 
> 3139 6666 3807
> TL40





syuha said:


> Hello, I’m 39 level trainer in Japan.
> Let's exchange gifts.
> Trainer code: 3444 5112 6154





isssssei said:


> 8821 7464 9950
> Level38 from Japan.
> Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!


----------



## Morales (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


Send me a gift and I'll send you one right back everyday

 0925 4054 3096


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minneapolis Minnesota


----------



## Papastrongbear (Jun 24, 2018)

Cause I'm all alone
Theres no one here beside me
My problems have all gone
Theres no one here to reside me
But you gotta have friends

Live in a swamp with an ogre , no pokestops send gifts 

Thanks,


3306 7773 9069

Papastrongbear


----------



## Macmuniz (Jun 24, 2018)

My code is 599399227363. Thanks!


----------



## Moozilla1916 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey there level 24 from Australia (Melbourne) looking to trade gifts and pokemon my friend code is 5577 5176 7428


----------



## mtok365 (Jun 24, 2018)

I’m level 40, Blue ,around Tokyo - Yokohama area. Please feel free to add me as a friend on Pokémon go! 
1913 0011 2238


----------



## hide0083 (Jun 24, 2018)

level 35 
Friend code - 8182 8677 8826
from japan


----------



## Eliashow (Jun 24, 2018)

Pgsca said:


> 6693 1855 1633
> Miami Beach, Fl.
> play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends



Im in miami too
my trainer code : 128467512260  yellow team  level 39


----------



## M17AD_K (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 33 UK (London) player. Regular player with lots of gifts will always return gifts.

Add me: 8106 4254 4507


----------



## 19mochi (Jun 24, 2018)

My friend code is 3767 9445 7777
From Japan


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey  this my girlfriend's code she plays everyday too  please add here 442312584126


----------



## mtok365 (Jun 24, 2018)

mtok365 said:


> I’m level 40, Blue ,around Tokyo - Yokohama area , Japan. Please feel free to add me as a friend on Pokémon go!
> 1913 0011 2238


----------



## mre (Jun 24, 2018)

8269 4185 0216
JPN


----------



## Ajtiger215 (Jun 24, 2018)

Im on daily like Every day!! Add me please


 5922 6384 2423


----------



## mre (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, here in Japan

8269 4185 0216


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

hi guys I'm a level 29 and I have a level 25 with me we both would like to have more friends so please at us here's our friend codes we're from Minnesota. 7259 1225 9295       442312584126


----------



## DaltonG (Jun 24, 2018)

Add my wife too. Oregon USA


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi guys I'm level 29 my friends level 25 and we are looking for some friends to have on here we trade this regularly and we would love to have more friends please add us 

7259 1225 9295

4423 1258 4126


----------



## Pinata00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey All, 
My code is 
4272 9679 0447


----------



## god0911 (Jun 24, 2018)

Taiwan :
 0795 6789 3621 ！


----------



## pickchu (Jun 24, 2018)

from Taiwan 
Level 36

My friend code is 3741 8773 3036


----------



## Kharokins (Jun 24, 2018)

_*Add my trainer code! I’m on every day and always have gifts to return! 4456 4654 0128*_


----------



## Ucvnt (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is my code is any want to add        8125 9197 8153


----------



## GetBootedSkid (Jun 24, 2018)

From Tampa Florida, US area code 33543, Mystic/Blue team, level 25! 
6126 5312 1114


----------



## Lucasssie (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm from the Netherlands and I am lvl 30
This is my friend code: 3062 7511 8972


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 24, 2018)

mine is 7806 9836 9036


----------



## JJN (Jun 24, 2018)

Long distance gifter from finland,
6556 8759 6378,
I play daily, allways giftst to give.


----------



## gozansu (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm in Yokohama Japan. plz add my friend code.
thanks a lot!


----------



## Nishi (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank You


----------



## kittykathe (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi!! I just started playing, but here is my code <3 5759 9181 5584


----------



## MichaHuij (Jun 24, 2018)

Daily lvl 40 instinct player from the Netherlands. Looking for some long distance friends. 

4946 6975 0344


----------



## Fredwilkensen (Jun 24, 2018)

For the gifts :c

6861 2613 1906


----------



## piotrula (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey there, 30 lvl player from Poland, playing daily. Will try to send as many gifts as possible, I live almost at a Pokestop.

4749 3800 5777


----------



## Miyabi (Jun 24, 2018)

Delete the post.


----------



## JuanCMC (Jun 24, 2018)

Will send daily gifts,  from Spain. 
0771 5149 9221


----------



## Light829274 (Jun 24, 2018)

1405 3182 1000 - feel free to add me anyone I will give as many gifts as possible!!! Will send gifts to people I have received gifts from just to make it fair.


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota I have a couple of my friends codes and here's my code address please.

6045 2066 8526.      4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.      

7259 1225 9295       4540 8456 7061

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seeger24 said:


> From Minnesota I have a couple of my friends codes and here's my code please.add us we all send gifts .
> 
> 6045 2066 8526.      4423 1258 4126
> 
> ...


----------



## Miyabi (Jun 24, 2018)

Delete the post.


----------



## mre (Jun 24, 2018)

8269 4185 0216
from Japan


----------



## Viggoad (Jun 24, 2018)

9573 3296 2879


----------



## Nobuhiro (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 39 from Japan
Friend Code: 7599 1774 0776


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Her are my codes to both my accounts feel free to add me

6008 9636 4530  that's my main account

8550 2880 6565. Is my small account

Feel free to add both accounts I'm in the Us but would love other country friends


----------



## HAI (Jun 24, 2018)

4491 4429 7929
Lv28 : Japan


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Viggoad said:


> 9573 3296 2879


Added


----------



## 0rtiNitr0 (Jun 24, 2018)

5169 5375 8479


----------



## Skyris (Jun 24, 2018)

3570 5987 6535 Berlin


----------



## dal7 (Jun 24, 2018)

I live in Japan.
Please exchange gifts.
 My Trainer Code is 5868 4929 8328


----------



## Unload (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me I play a lot and regift 

7768 4238 8485


----------



## OscarMak (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add me I will regift as best I can
0833 5575 5330


----------



## Iefx (Jun 24, 2018)

My trainer code is 9961 4726 8280


----------



## R1DDL3 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi... Lets be friends in this Poke world ...
3999 2466 7944, you can also add my brother 0760 5669 4725


----------



## Custom99 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



6551 7515 4582 Im from Germany, Feeling free to additional ne!


----------



## dal7 (Jun 24, 2018)

dal7 said:


> I live in Japan.
> Please exchange gifts.
> My Trainer Code is 5868 4929 8328





dal7 said:


> I live in Japan.
> Please exchange gifts.
> My Trainer Code is 5868 4929 8328




I'd like to stop here.
Because I got a lot of application.
Thank you everyone.

But my son's Code is 5806 1267 5886


----------



## kobaizumi (Jun 24, 2018)

playing in Japan Tokyo. Add me for gift exchange.
Level 36
Friend Code: 7554 4080 4367


----------



## Devilian (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi guys if you want to add a friend from poland here is my trainer code 4649 4360 6246


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2018)

I would like to stress to everyone quoting my post, I will not be adding anyone from this thread. I hit the cap literally within hours after making this thread and I've started cleaning out my friends list because 200 is just too much, especially when I need room for my raid group in real life. So to stress this again, I will not be adding anyone from this thread. Please continue to use this thread to share your codes and add codes from this thread.


----------



## Genkie2009 (Jun 24, 2018)

Im from belgium and on level 40

6351 6142 7506

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## FoxyFox (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, 

add me please: 

9426 9916 1876


----------



## popopoimo (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 40,Team Blue,Japan
7802 1477 6210


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

6008 9636 4530 is my friend code let's be friends

8550 2880 6565 is my other account


----------



## Wajid (Jun 24, 2018)

6343 0257 6099

I gift everyday

From US


----------



## KIOULOU (Jun 24, 2018)

6682 7194 5602

Greece lvl 30 for gifts and Mr mimes


----------



## rydap (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me 7472 6674 2933


----------



## JJN (Jun 24, 2018)

My wifes friendcode, we play daily together. For gifting and long distance pokemons.
4803 3828 3096


----------



## kobaizumi (Jun 24, 2018)

kobaizumi said:


> playing in Japan Tokyo. Add me for gift exchange.
> Level 36
> Friend Code: 7554 4080 4367


Now I accepted many request! thx!


----------



## Dayquan (Jun 24, 2018)

ChronoX_ said:


> Neither of these people returned a gift to me yet, while I gifted them already, don't bother adding them.


I sent you a gift


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> I sent you a gift


Who


----------



## Russellk10 (Jun 24, 2018)

My code is : 

0060 2675 7025

Uk


----------



## Meller77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, my code from the Netherlands.

5322 2321 7363


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 30 from the Netherlands
Add me: 
9599 8360 2022


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm currently out of gifts but I will be back out later to get more because its 4:30 am here in Alabama


----------



## FoxyFox (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me:

9426 9916 1876


----------



## Dayquan (Jun 24, 2018)

Iluvmymaa4 said:


> Who


ChronoX


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> ChronoX


I don't know if you have added me but if not feel free to I will gift you later today


----------



## Jonny2tone (Jun 24, 2018)

UK 2829 1449 4100


----------



## Jordytje92 (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is my code 3763 7290 5577

Try to send gifts to you all unless I have 100rds of requests

Pleas send me gift aswell if you can spare it.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 24, 2018)

Here’a my code! I’m italian 

7748 5121 1213


----------



## Peppe1691 (Jun 24, 2018)

My code is 4218 1271 9381 and I live on a pokestop, so gifts for everyone


----------



## dal7 (Jun 24, 2018)

dal7 said:


> I'd like to stop here.
> Because I got a lot of application.
> Thank you everyone.
> 
> But my son's Code is 5806 1267 5886



He also finished the reception.
Thank you .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dal7 said:


> He also finished the reception.
> Thank you .




I also write my friend's code.

↓↓

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 4245 1892 1267 Will send gifts from the JAPAN!


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jun 24, 2018)

Singapore 4727 2656 0296

I need friends to deliver the gifts dying in my bad xD Add me!


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

1832 6505 5640.

Feel free to add and trade  pokes and gifts.


----------



## Lucasssie (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm from the Netherlands and I am lvl 30 
This is my friend code:
3062 7511 8972


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 24, 2018)

If you have KIK search for 
Pokémon Go Worldwide 

ooooGHOSToooo

0845 6005 5264


----------



## misoko (Jun 24, 2018)

I’m from Japan.
Please add my code!!!
4997 5112 3880


----------



## Tobirider (Jun 24, 2018)

From germany, Level 40.
Code: 4425 5199 7082


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

6008 9636 4530

8550 2880 6565


----------



## KleinerNacho (Jun 24, 2018)

0999 5316 4899  Germany

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KleinerNacho said:


> 0999 5316 4899  Germany


 Sorry was the wrong number  
It‘s 4634 3932 9952


----------



## DmasterXz (Jun 24, 2018)

lvl 31 from the netherlands 

Send me gifts ill send u back

friend code : 0716 7440 6127


----------



## RRGrunt (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 34 from Germany NRW ^^
8981 9273 2319


----------



## Obetastic (Jun 24, 2018)

Code 6958 8537 3676

I live in the northernmost town in the world, so you can get a unique pokemon catch location.


----------



## Steeve0815 (Jun 24, 2018)

7635 7941 9544
Germany Level 25


----------



## Smoothone (Jun 24, 2018)

0960 9738 0316  Lvl 27. Add me to send gifts


----------



## ChronoX_ (Jun 24, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> I sent you a gift



Well thank you, got an US egg now :-)

If you want to continue gifting back and forth then let me know, you might get an egg from the Netherlands then.


----------



## Linnea (Jun 24, 2018)

2 Swedish accounts here that would love some friends to send gifts to =)

1091 5944 9211

1540 9586 0015


----------



## Smoothone (Jun 24, 2018)

Smoothone said:


> 0960 9738 0316  Lvl 27. Add me


----------



## Ht2012 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi,

Active player looking for friends to share gifts and trade with.
Add me, I have no friends yet so lots of space!!

4085 8467 5897


----------



## Dayquan (Jun 24, 2018)

ChronoX_ said:


> Well thank you, got an US egg now :-)
> 
> If you want to continue gifting back and forth then let me know, you might get an egg from the Netherlands then.


Cool sorry it took so long


----------



## ONUnderGroove (Jun 24, 2018)

From Japan TL39

7324 6207 9511


----------



## Crazyhobo5 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!





daleezell said:


> I’m level 37 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go
> 
> 7472 6674 2933


how do post your trainer code or get people to add you on Pokémon go?


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Crazyhobo5 said:


> how do post your trainer code or get people to add you on Pokémon go?


Just type your code in


----------



## Crazyhobo5 (Jun 24, 2018)

Iluvmymaa4 said:


> Just type your code in


thanks but where no post or comment button.


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Crazyhobo5 said:


> thanks but where no post or comment button.


Just do it like you are replying to a comment

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Iluvmymaa4 said:


> Just do it like you are replying to a comment


If you want to post it in this conversation and I will repost it for you


----------



## Crazyhobo5 (Jun 24, 2018)

Willing to send gifts and give back please add me daily gifts would be much app code is 381813574898


----------



## yosshii55 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you for giving me a gift!
[email protected]


----------



## Smsh04 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys!!! I'm from Spain and this is my code 8365 3454 0438 gogogo  )


----------



## MATEMATICO77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me 5475 4156 3960, I am from Vitoria-Gasteiz(Spain)


----------



## Foiki20 (Jun 24, 2018)

Add 6681 9192 7585.

I am from Austria.


----------



## region (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, I am from Japan.
Please be my friend!
7158 6922 8068
Thank you so much.


----------



## DerBlaue (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello trainers, we are daily players from Spain.

These are our Codes:
9592 6179 6894
3751 4608 1292
5475 4156 3960
3986 7418 0242

Let's enjoy play Pokemon Go!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## Fiddle09 (Jun 24, 2018)

My Code: 7079 0019 5474


----------



## Plauzi (Jun 24, 2018)

9244 9377 2410

Looking for friends from Germany


----------



## KyuKori (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey i am an activ player from germany. My Code: 2442 3445 2171


----------



## Bazzathe1st (Jun 24, 2018)

Will be able to send gifts as of tomorrow...here’s my code. Thanks to those that accepted my requests

4097 1303 4470


----------



## lzanagl (Jun 24, 2018)

6313 0020 2500 add me greetings from belgium


----------



## lzanagl (Jun 24, 2018)

6313 0020 2500 add me greetings from belgium


----------



## Sembroeks (Jun 24, 2018)

He everyone
I'm from Holland
This is my friend code: 2496 5810 7394


----------



## lzanagl (Jun 24, 2018)

6313 0020 2500 add me greetings from belgium


----------



## dal7 (Jun 24, 2018)

dal7 said:


> He also finished the reception.
> Thank you .
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




He also finished the reception.
Thank you ！！


----------



## Rebecca12345 (Jun 24, 2018)

2455 0433 3654 add me


----------



## MUW (Jun 24, 2018)

9179 8846 0308 Japan


----------



## GazellenWolf (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

add me. I am from Germany.
Code: 3397 9321 1103


----------



## Smoothrolling (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi all, 

Add me.  From Scotland. 
Code: 5577 8335 7749


----------



## Lydiana (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello,
Add me. I'm a Girl from ITALY level 30
Code: 7761 4103 8075


----------



## filiphbg123 (Jun 24, 2018)

My code is 4924 6975 7280 from Sweden


----------



## m0rkoli (Jun 24, 2018)

Like Oprah says... You get a gift, You Get a gift! Everbody gets gift!
Greetings from finland!

5251 6599 9724


----------



## Lubiewpupekk (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi
Add me , I'm from Poland. 
 I give Gifts . *Give mee to ;PP
7491 8970 4464


----------



## m0rkoli (Jun 24, 2018)

m0rkoli said:


> Like Oprah says... You get a gift, You Get a gift! Everbody gets gift!
> Greetings from finland!
> 
> 5251 6599 9724



Seems there is a rush of friend requests, don't worry everybody will get their gift...


----------



## Foiki20 (Jun 24, 2018)

6681 9192 7585

I am from Austria.


----------



## AbbertheGrabber (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, everyone!

I’m from the United States and am Level 34. Please add me as a friend! My friend code is: 3935 0258 8574. 

Can’t wait to share gifts with you!  Happy catching!


----------



## AbbertheGrabber (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, everyone!

I’m from the United States and am Level 34. Please add me as a friend! My friend code is: 3935 0258 8574. 

Can’t wait to share gifts with you!  Happy catching!


----------



## Julscon (Jun 24, 2018)

Greetings from Germany 
7598 8831 6558


----------



## Foiki20 (Jun 24, 2018)

Mein Level 38 Account  8009 7359 2536.


----------



## Iluvmymaa4 (Jun 24, 2018)

These are my husband's codes please add him 

2711 0748 8651

3478 7607 1964

Mine again are 

8550 2880 6565

6008 9636 4530 

Please add us we are daily players from United States looking forward to trading with others over seas


----------



## Ketkuttaja (Jun 24, 2018)

9455 5231 6388 Here is a code from Finland. Lets be friends!


----------



## Kakarotssj2 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pretty active player level 31.

2658 8143 8718


----------



## Pokemon_trainer (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Danthanis (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm a player from Italy looking for friends from all over the world to exchange gifts and region specific pokemon
Level 35 Team, Team Mystic

8965 3396 8006

Ciao


----------



## KingCondo (Jun 24, 2018)

7317 7484 6347
Add me, from Australia 

edit: cant send anymore gifts out atm but will asap


----------



## Pokemom (Jun 24, 2018)

KingCondo said:


> 7317 7484 6347
> Add me, from Australia


Added you! Hoping to trade with you. Need a kangaskhan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Smoothrolling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Add me.  From Scotland.
> Code: 5577 8335 7749


Hi! Added you. Hoping to trade, need a mr. Mime


----------



## Erza19 (Jun 24, 2018)

I play almost every day but don't have any friends who still play
8830 0216 1965


----------



## Peachy234 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey all!, Please add me! Lots of gifts to give away. I'm from Newfoundland, Canada. My Pokemon go friend code is 4544 0192 2736


----------



## akira1025 (Jun 24, 2018)

2822 5330 9222
I'm from Japan


----------



## Thehyperspaz (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey add me please as I have just come back after a while and I want a friend or 2 I can give gifts if u gift me but I only have a couple my code is.  3684 5270 5243


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jun 24, 2018)

4727 2656 0296

feel free to add me 

gifts gifts everywhere!


----------



## Jwip (Jun 24, 2018)

PA, USA

1683 2055 5753


----------



## JPC (Jun 24, 2018)

add me pleas 9180 0623 9297 thanks!


----------



## Thedezerter23 (Jun 24, 2018)

6103 1753 1242


----------



## Alexandeeer (Jun 24, 2018)

2223 8461 0855 this is my code pls add  me  I send gifs back


----------



## Kharokins (Jun 24, 2018)

We play every day! Lots of gifts to exchange! Add us! 

4456 4654 0128
2101 9236 1360


----------



## link_720 (Jun 24, 2018)

add me from canada

7965 0485 0138


----------



## Jordan3221991 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ah


----------



## Mabin3d (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me Lvl 25 8543 0680 4245


----------



## tolucky178 (Jun 24, 2018)

7298 1583 2648
LVL 37 from Japan


----------



## Mabin3d (Jun 24, 2018)

Kharokins said:


> We play every day! Lots of gifts to exchange! Add us!
> 
> 4456 4654 0128
> 2101 9236 1360


Adding you guys now. Add me 8543 0680 4245


----------



## Arzondir (Jun 24, 2018)

Greetings from Finland, trying to play as much as possible and send to gifts.
Here is my code: 4371 1657 6962
And here is 2 of my pals:
6964 5846 8005
4829 9194 0149


----------



## Kazuato (Jun 24, 2018)

United Kingdom, always gift back as long as I have gifts to give, my friend code 2223 6647 6503


----------



## spinach (Jun 24, 2018)

hii please add me 3011 9161 9902 i will gift if i have (:


----------



## Syron13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daily gifts from Indiana, USA
5302 9293 8334


----------



## woahhcarz (Jun 24, 2018)

From New York!
My Code is 5596 6823 1153 feel free to add me


----------



## Danthanis (Jun 24, 2018)

thank you all, I received many requests and gifts, more than I can return at the moment.
Ciao


----------



## Hansbrix (Jun 24, 2018)

United states add me lvl 25 always have tons of gifts to give 6279 7718 6003


----------



## MaraBinks (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry for duplicate posts, connection problem


----------



## MaraBinks (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry for duplicate posts, connection problem ​


----------



## Vzzeljka (Jun 24, 2018)

4159 5232 5984. US


----------



## MaraBinks (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 20 from Warsaw, Poland, add me! 9784 4194 4129​


----------



## Vzzeljka (Jun 24, 2018)

4159 5232 5984. US


----------



## Olllyyyj (Jun 24, 2018)

6393 0047 3225
UK England
Level 22


----------



## YakAttackMaster (Jun 24, 2018)

5619 3044 8350 Level 27.  Live out in a rural area where there aren't many stops.  I stock up when I'm at work though so I can always return a gift.


----------



## whodatthere (Jun 24, 2018)

Raleigh USA  -  lvl 38 1/2 

0323 0116 0517


----------



## Wester99927748 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'am from finland and here is my friend code to pokemon go  
7959 8377 5587

Thanks


----------



## reginaldregi (Jun 24, 2018)

4872 2748 8281 LV 28. I live next to multiple pokestop so you will be getting gifts from me.


----------



## Iceyman36 (Jun 24, 2018)

From UK - Add me* 3065 1625 5504*


----------



## HybrisTill (Jun 24, 2018)

5733 8790 5901 from Germany, 4xLVL40, very active every day. Gifts 4 Gifts


----------



## lzanagl (Jun 24, 2018)

1265 1821 8823 grtz from belgium


----------



## Blake1382 (Jun 24, 2018)

4762 0414 0520
From USA, Level 31, Very Active


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to add for gifts and trades. 
1832 6505 5640


----------



## GrandP0000BAH (Jun 24, 2018)

Team red 4714 0511 5360


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here. 
6045 2066 8526. 

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760. 

7259 1225 9295 

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here. 
6045 2066 8526. 

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760. 

7259 1225 9295 

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Vzzeljka (Jun 24, 2018)

3153 0432 0353
6693 1855 1633


----------



## Vzzeljka (Jun 24, 2018)

3153 0432 0353
6693 1855 1633

US


----------



## p0tat0 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi I’m a friendly and active player from the US. Here’s my friend code: 1279 5939 8731

Thanks!
<(‘_’<) <( ‘ _ ‘ )> (>’_’)>


----------



## M4tr4 (Jun 24, 2018)

active player from switzerland lvl 37. gifts 4 gifts^^. 
If you d like to add me do so with this code:

5168 0589 4900

thx


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 24, 2018)

karubi said:


> I’m level 38, Japan.
> Friend code - 1615 8963 5029


Request send, i'm in need for some more Japanese players


----------



## Foiki20 (Jun 24, 2018)

Add 8009 7359 2536

Level 37


----------



## Yvee1996 (Jun 24, 2018)

4821 7073 6272


----------



## Totzu (Jun 24, 2018)

4249 6873 8740 USA


----------



## pkmngotk (Jun 24, 2018)

TL - 39
*Team - 赤
FC - 8518 5263 8429
Let's digest your gift



UweSchumann said:



			--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW
		
Click to expand...

*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Totzu said:


> 4249 6873 8740 USA



TL - 39
Team - 赤
FC - 8518 5263 8429
Let's digest your gift


----------



## Stewartd441 (Jun 24, 2018)

782118429594

Stewartd441 - Level 31 in Glasgow, Scotland!!


----------



## pkmngotk (Jun 24, 2018)

Wester99927748 said:


> I'am from finland and here is my friend code to pokemon go
> 7959 8377 5587
> 
> Thanks


TL - 39
Team - 赤
FC - 8518 5263 8429
Let's digest your gift

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

TL - 39
Team - 赤
FC - 8518 5263 8429
Let's digest your gift


----------



## arzobot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

1361 4727 7337 (Red, Italy), let's be friends


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 24, 2018)

*Just to say, before you add me as a friend:*
- I will not send a gift every day or every 2 days, it can be some days before i send you a gift (it's new and you gotta understand it's not always possible)
- I try to send as many gifts a day as i can, that can be 5 to 20 on a day
- I try to send gifts to the complete list on a rotation based shematic
- I keep en excel sheet with all trainer names and countries
- I don't delete players who didn't send me a gift in a week, i know it's new and it's hard to try keeping up with it
- My first goal is to walk eggs, so don't be to harsh when i didn't open your gift
- I don't send gifts to local players (i raid/trade with them) so gifts will be less prioritized for my local friends

*What i'm looking for*
- Some Japanese Australian, Canadian, American, Mexican, Brazilian, African, Russian, Chinese and Korean players
- Basicly anything outside Europe, the further away, the better 
- I add around 3 players from the same country (200 is a big list to keep up and i know i can't, so i try to keep it as low as possible)
- Level i don't care, but as long as you play daily i'm ok with that
- I do trade the pokemon that come out of your eggs, for the distance badge 

PM me your PoGO nickname and Country so i know if i can add you. (or reply to this post)
Thanks for understanding (Sorry for those in Europe, i have enought European friends already in my list

My code:
*- 7852 2269 0470*

Level:
- 39 (1/3 into 40)

Country:
*- Belgium (West-Vlaanderen)
*
Ow and those from Japan, let me know if my wife can add you aswell, she's looking for some Japanese players 

[EDIT]
I did add some codes without reply/pm, so if you get a friend request from DjoeNtje, it's me DjoeN from Belgium 
Sorry for that


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.
6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Iphonejunk20 (Jun 24, 2018)

My friend code is: 8553 1149 9296
My wife her code is: 7058 5232 1082

We live next to a pokestop


----------



## kelur (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi i am looking for friends add me 0383 7292 3840 Czech republic


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 24, 2018)

bloemkooloor level 26 from the Netherlands
Add me:
1948 7738 2640


----------



## arian4223 (Jun 24, 2018)

My and a friends code both from germany

4277 5634 2493

0162 21793067


----------



## Pstjean (Jun 24, 2018)

5049 7802 4821 from canada


----------



## Mayhem0811 (Jun 24, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


9832 4308 8485


----------



## Skitrise (Jun 24, 2018)

Code: 0988 3642 3307
Feel free to add even if from different country


----------



## Mayhem0811 (Jun 24, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


----------



## Egypt (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me have a few gifts to give also 6952 0312 8569 level 31.


----------



## Mayhem0811 (Jun 24, 2018)

9832 4308 8485


----------



## lRayRayl (Jun 24, 2018)

015534207093


----------



## MatPil (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## MatPil (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Mayhem0811 (Jun 24, 2018)

9832 4308 8485


----------



## PicPanther (Jun 24, 2018)

-


----------



## MatPil (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Steeve0815 (Jun 24, 2018)

7635 7941 9544


----------



## Alexggjgyu7654 (Jun 24, 2018)

4349 6464 4007


----------



## RyeBread1616 (Jun 24, 2018)

9814 3257 6401 level 29


----------



## Robin1000 (Jun 24, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257





Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


I am from London. Red 29. 
2711 2101 4516


----------



## Wester99927748 (Jun 24, 2018)

If you can add this too  4191 2480 7090


----------



## Skitrise (Jun 24, 2018)

Code: 0988 3642 3307 
Feel free to add even if in different country


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.
6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Robin1000 (Jun 24, 2018)

I am from London. Red level 29.
2711 2101 4516


----------



## Criminal90 (Jun 24, 2018)

0482 7535 2384 From Italy


----------



## MrSinister (Jun 24, 2018)

8376 7622 3900 Illlinois USA. Add and I will do my best to send gifts


4532 1029 1740 is the girlfriend's


----------



## Egypt (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me and send me gifts. I got yall also when I get to work. Pittsburgh Pa. Team blue. Level 31. 6952 0312 8569


----------



## Pokeb0ller (Jun 24, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



6334 6874 6626
Canada 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6334 6874 6626

Canada - gifts for gifts


----------



## Felplague (Jun 24, 2018)

3285-4559-4156
Canada!


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 24, 2018)

bloemkooloor, 
Add me:
1948 7738 2640


----------



## ElementalFox (Jun 24, 2018)

5065 7488 0501
Add me I need friends I am also quite generous.


----------



## DaminKnight (Jun 24, 2018)

my code is 3982 4848 5792 i'm in the usa


----------



## Overlord1988 (Jun 24, 2018)

6992 0656 7299


----------



## SkittleWars (Jun 24, 2018)

6632 1517 4476
Decently active


----------



## Eucleria369 (Jun 24, 2018)

hi im level 34 from New York, trainer code *1485* *1860* *8946* feel free to add, trade gifts, if I'm out of gifts, will send you one as soon as restock


----------



## MatPil (Jun 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Lionface203 (Jun 24, 2018)

1640 1123 7547


----------



## orohrbac12 (Jun 24, 2018)

[QUOTE = "UweSchumann, Beitrag: 8079239, Mitglied: 452638"] --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Amapocho (Jun 24, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 6488 9354 7290! I play everyday and live next to two stops


----------



## TAKA84 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you for adding to many people.


----------



## weakGorilla (Jun 24, 2018)

From Ireland, 684865429141 is my code.


----------



## AeroSin_19 (Jun 24, 2018)

1608 3165 7550
Fort Wayne In


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.
6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Jordan3221991 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ahh


----------



## Sembroeks (Jun 24, 2018)

My friend needs friends, give him some pls
His code s: 841081953252
He's dutch


----------



## Saskitie (Jun 24, 2018)

My buddy's code is :126439075275 

She plays all day and will send you a gift back if you sent her one


----------



## Sembroeks (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me I'm Dutch
2496 5810 7394

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2496 5810 7394
Is me I'm Dutch


----------



## SparkzStriker (Jun 24, 2018)

0225 4662 6537


----------



## Jordan3221991 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ahh


----------



## Pelielo (Jun 24, 2018)

Lv 32 from Brazil
5038 1762 1279


----------



## BakeArrgh (Jun 24, 2018)

Solo player looking to swap gifts, Lvl 24 in UK.  Add me 

Code is 9370 5010 3123


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to add. Trade gifts

1832 6505 5640


----------



## diksilendas (Jun 24, 2018)

603784697980
878797078140


----------



## Skillerboss361 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771


----------



## AlmirJunior (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 31 - Blue - ---

Playing solo in Brazil.

I've already invited some people from this thread!

------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks everybody! I've already accepted a lot of requests! Thanks to all that accepted my requests, too!


----------



## Skillerboss361 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771


----------



## Oldmancurl (Jun 24, 2018)

4813 9722 1513


----------



## Skillerboss361 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, Im from Germany.
My code is: 6469 1585 6771


----------



## auticoder (Jun 24, 2018)

Lvl 33 from Belgium , wanna trade mr.mime for other international Pokemon . Also giving gifts . 2755 3703 5987


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 24, 2018)

If you have KIK search for 
Pokémon Go Worldwide 

ooooGHOSToooo

0845 6005 5264


----------



## HDart611 (Jun 24, 2018)

Added active player will send gifts as soon as i get them. 5937 8381 3209


----------



## LuTey (Jun 24, 2018)

Pokemon GO Friend-Code: 2810 9894 2400


----------



## WasiPocki (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi I’m from Virginia, USA. level 28. Feel free to add me *1834 6156 3094. *Ready for trade and gifts


----------



## Craftycatcher69 (Jun 24, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3964 9631 7068!

My gf code is 5246 7398 7987 wildwoman80.


----------



## LuTey (Jun 24, 2018)

2810 9894 3400


----------



## Wilfong86 (Jun 24, 2018)

Level 34 from Ontario,Canada. 3437 6314 1589


----------



## Sedarly (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi! If you have some presents to spare ,  i would be very grateful to get one. Here where i live we dont have pokestops nearby. But as soon as i get some i will gladly repay your kindness! We can also trade for presents 

5875 4854 9006
SaphirCiel


----------



## Beerus (Jun 24, 2018)

is it just me or did this thread get spamed

also how do i find my friend code? im lvl 25


----------



## HDart611 (Jun 24, 2018)

Still room for friends lets trade gifts! Active daily 5937 8381 3209


----------



## Grimlocked (Jun 24, 2018)

479505305188. Add me!


----------



## johnna_cash (Jun 24, 2018)

5006 8048 5558

Level 30


----------



## XLTubesock (Jun 24, 2018)

9067 8303 0953


----------



## LazyChinchilla (Jun 24, 2018)

8455 7912 6857 from italy


----------



## TheRealTGunnz (Jun 24, 2018)

TheRealTGunnz

4938 5642 3570

Active Daily Lv.28


----------



## Greenman828 (Jun 24, 2018)

Will send gifts 

8085 4125 9156


----------



## consumewater (Jun 24, 2018)

3537 6048 4143 
UK
lets go bois


----------



## Olimpa (Jun 24, 2018)

4671 1060 8331. 
Add me buds.


----------



## KevalPan (Jun 24, 2018)

My code is 5308 7536 2996. Wanna make lots of friends...pls add


----------



## Iceyman36 (Jun 24, 2018)

Very active add me - *5292 3216 9727*


----------



## DBDxRayn (Jun 24, 2018)

Active way too much- 5100 8150 7525


----------



## Tkford (Jun 24, 2018)

8057 3016 5037


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.
6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Wingy211 (Jun 24, 2018)

Please add me 7108 7750 0871


----------



## JackB888 (Jun 24, 2018)

Friend Code:

2050 3540 3323

I will happily send gifts often!


----------



## SCHYX (Jun 24, 2018)

0447 0560 2014
Add me guys


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 24, 2018)

Just to let you, all pokemon players know:
"metalhead1981" from Poperinge (Belgium) is the only true Pokemaster from the Universe! (Yeah, pitty it isn't me :/ , but i know him in real life  )
And thanks to those Japanese who shared there code so he can even be better then himelf


----------



## TrezBollay (Jun 24, 2018)

8751 5088 7283
Cornwall, UK
Return gifts daily

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TrezBollay said:


> 8751 5088 7283
> Cornwall, UK
> Return gifts daily


Level 33


----------



## Venderchill (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me guys 148587834404


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 24, 2018)

Please add - 9285 4227 6638  

Level 39, USA (Texas), lots of regionals, high-CPs and IVs to trade, play every day and will send gifts as often as possible!


----------



## FlyingPoliceBox (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking to fill up my friends list! Will send gifts if gifts are given in return. Pokémon trainer from Ferris, TX, USA

9782 3699 9288


----------



## Kister8157 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daily player level 26 
0842 2707 8838


----------



## Jansenens (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm from the Netherlands, level 35 and halfway through towards 36. I'm looking for friends from all over, to share gifts predominantly for now.
My code is 9388 0346 5769.
Haven't got all that many yet, so add me and I will be exchanging gifts quickly

Jansenens


----------



## Drecrel (Jun 24, 2018)

0319 5922 0093
On Daily, Ill return gifts.
Mexico


----------



## consumewater (Jun 24, 2018)

add my buds
7598 8527 4999


----------



## AbbertheGrabber (Jun 24, 2018)

Jwip said:


> PA, USA
> 
> 1683 2055 5753


Hi, where in PA are you? I would like some local friends. I live in Bucks County.


----------



## Jesus4asl (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine: 9913 1400 1186

USA




QUOTE="Lilith Valentine, post: 8078005, member: 202697"]Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
*I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though![/QUOTE]


----------



## Raflekk (Jun 24, 2018)

That's my code 3250 2938 9392

UK and Poland


----------



## siineem (Jun 24, 2018)

Jansenens said:


> I'm from the Netherlands, level 35 and halfway through towards 36. I'm looking for friends from all over, to share gifts predominantly for now.
> My code is 9388 0346 5769.
> Haven't got all that many yet, so add me and I will be exchanging gifts quickly
> 
> Jansenens


hoiiii wil jij mij toevoegen hahah 
ik kom ook uit nederland  
4159 7873 0973

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi,

i’m from the netherlands.
level 26 almost 27.
daily active 
4159 7873 0973 add me !


----------



## 192Nikki (Jun 24, 2018)

3785 3386 2511

UK player level 32

Will return gifts


----------



## Vinkan (Jun 24, 2018)

0495 2821 3759 UK player - returns quiker than eBay !


----------



## siineem (Jun 24, 2018)

192Nikki said:


> 3785 3386 2511
> 
> UK player level 32
> 
> Will return gifts


jeej we are friends ! 
thanks for the gift !


----------



## BETMONKEY (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi , Uk player level 32 . 7579 5026 2432


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 24, 2018)

1832 6505 5640

Feel free to add and swap gifts xoxo


----------



## skyhawkgaming (Jun 24, 2018)

9172 0470 6590
Dallas, TX


----------



## Conqulie (Jun 24, 2018)

3746 8837 2795
UK


----------



## siineem (Jun 24, 2018)

tomorrow i’ll return gifts!
I have already given away all my gifts today sorryy 

add me again:
4159 7873 0973


----------



## Tipsypwns (Jun 24, 2018)

5838 7249 5714. I play daily and will share gifts.pls send them as well thanks


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 24, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.
6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790


4540 8456 7061


----------



## Faytalframe (Jun 24, 2018)

4892 0288 0897  Very active player with more gifts than friends! Help me help you!


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking for some Australian friend codes 
Thx

_(Also it would be cool to rename your buddie to your country)
_


----------



## Javish (Jun 24, 2018)

Pokemon go friend code. Free gift everyday.  173339859891

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jonko123 (Jun 24, 2018)

The netherlands


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 24, 2018)

Ow and looking also for some pogo players from 
Alaska and Argentina, who can send gifts from there local place 
(I need distance eggs, those i can trade locally for KM/miles)

Thanks


----------



## Javish (Jun 24, 2018)

173339859891 friend code

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Javish said:


> 173339859891 friend code


 New York area. United States of her

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Javish said:


> 173339859891 friend code


 New York area. United States of her


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


----------



## Yhurn (Jun 24, 2018)

Active player from. Germany
4390 3539 9919


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## Yhurn (Jun 24, 2018)

Active player from. Germany
4390 3539 9919


----------



## NopeSpyder (Jun 24, 2018)

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Single player in a small area.
Lvl 29 have presents will gift.
0518 3050 1112


----------



## Millxxr (Jun 24, 2018)

Add me very active player gets over 200 gifts a day can do up to cap 
0829 1279 4512


----------



## Lexi (Jun 24, 2018)

3146 5464 7692


----------



## Bigemma1 (Jun 25, 2018)

0900 6207 3412
Uk


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 25, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.

6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790

4540 8456 7061


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very active player, need to add more people as it seems that I get more gifts than I can currently send out...
Will always return/exchange gifts

Player ID: mitch1169
Friend code: 1280 0195 3800


----------



## Teckman240 (Jun 25, 2018)

NA Ocala,FL 5030-8172-5334

Adding some friend codes same location.

6141-8396-9943
5151-1013-6540


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very active player. Can easily send 200 gifts a day.
Trainer name: mitch1169
Friend code: 1280 0195 3800

Will usually send a gift back straight away.


----------



## flannelnugget (Jun 25, 2018)

add me!!         4755 8963 6062


----------



## Light829274 (Jun 25, 2018)

1405 3182 1000 - have plenty of gifts to give so add up


----------



## Javish (Jun 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Javish, post: 8088632, member: 453428" 953031633626 friend code[/QUOTE] New York area. United States


----------



## Teenaapje (Jun 25, 2018)

9747 8730 7750


----------



## MrSinister (Jun 25, 2018)

MrSinister said:


> 8376 7622 3900 Illlinois USA. Add and I will do my best to send gifts
> 
> 
> 4532 1029 1740 is the girlfriend's


Bump


----------



## dallasr17 (Jun 25, 2018)

4252 3960 4657

Send me gifts and I'll send back.


----------



## Kubinosvk (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi my code is 9837 6785 5413 add me from slovakia


----------



## Lian_in_South_Japan (Jun 25, 2018)

My code is 454098978530, LV39, Blue in south Japan.


----------



## Pockie (Jun 25, 2018)

From Cali lvl 27. I try to play as much as I can with my bro. 
Feel free to add me: 6952 6959 9642


----------



## Dovla7 (Jun 25, 2018)

Europe  3278 0451 6081


----------



## DaddyBo (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 40 US. 
2735 6282 4287

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2735 6282 4287

US player, level 40

I travel and have many regional Pokémon.  
Active player


----------



## Deuce000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Live in CT and will send gifts. Look forward to adding everyone 
7857 4889 4499


----------



## ditian (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m from japan.
nice to meet you

0302 3049 7182


----------



## Vmarron (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey everyone,
6533 5674 6052


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 25, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.

6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790

4540 8456 7061

1301 9984 0414


----------



## hikonyan0321 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm from JAPAN,TL37.
I'm looking to foreign friends.

everyone!
I got many friend!
Thank you!


----------



## Furret162 (Jun 25, 2018)

2916 9011 6337
I am in Japan.
I want to make friends with everyone


----------



## r3b1987 (Jun 25, 2018)

1135 3783 6774


----------



## ossan (Jun 25, 2018)

8768 2395 8557

Everyone will be a friend.


----------



## Tkford (Jun 25, 2018)

8057 3016 5037


----------



## shan518 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me ~yellow team 6795 4774 5042


----------



## Ericasman (Jun 25, 2018)

2684 7010 2144


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just hit level 34, Michigan USA 8140 7270 6170


----------



## matverret (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jun 25, 2018)

If you have KIK search for 
Pokémon Go Worldwide 

ooooGHOSToooo

0845 6005 5264


----------



## matverret (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Classyenigma (Jun 25, 2018)

Arizona , US 

Feel free to add will send gifts when possible


----------



## Lexi (Jun 25, 2018)

977485859669
add me please


----------



## WarriorMom85 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me 8220 5342 4993


----------



## buta (Jun 25, 2018)

Be my friend!
2936 3324 2235


----------



## madmacks (Jun 25, 2018)

2324 1445 1736
Will return gifts. 
From Australia, looking for international friends.


----------



## WarriorMom85 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me 4280 0749 6164

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8058 8546 0927


----------



## zmiles2 (Jun 25, 2018)

7596 6849 5049
See you all in game!


----------



## amaotonagi (Jun 25, 2018)

ChronoX_ said:


> Neither of these people returned a gift to me yet, while I gifted them already, don't bother adding them.


Sorry bor.
There is so many friends requests and I have not enough gifts.
I’m so sorry about that.


----------



## WarriorMom85 (Jun 25, 2018)

0832 6380 8832

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8220 5342 4993


----------



## LeeshieLeesh (Jun 25, 2018)

8745 0115 1874
Valor
Live in a main city in New Zealand (Auckland) 
I play everyday with my boyf, loads of gifts to give


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 25, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.

6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790

4540 8456 7061

1301 9984 0414


----------



## WarriorMom85 (Jun 25, 2018)

3935 5283 8683


----------



## wholesom (Jun 25, 2018)

From Australia looking for international friends and will return gifts.

2203 7961 9063


----------



## zmiles2 (Jun 25, 2018)

759668495049
I play daily and live in NYC so you can count on me for gifts.


----------



## Shizuku (Jun 25, 2018)

my friend code is 1972 7566 5788 i from Japan


----------



## rio23rio (Jun 25, 2018)

9344 9032 9437. Russia


----------



## matverret (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Zachary19921 (Jun 25, 2018)

7429 9202 1681

Brisbane Australia, sending gifts when I receive them


----------



## amaotonagi (Jun 25, 2018)

jefffisher said:


> if anybody in *TOKYO *japan wants to add me send me a message
> i will be going there july 17th until august 5th
> i will bring heracross, tauros, corsola, illumise, for trade.
> you have to send me a message i'm not adding everyone only people who want to meet me in tokyo to trade.
> this goes for everyone in tokyo or who will be in tokyo those days not just those i quoted.



I’m there if you want to trade.
And you can tell me what pokemon do you want.I'll get it.


----------



## wataru (Jun 25, 2018)

My code is 5270 8462 1678

I live in Japan. 
I'm very happy that Japanese games have spread to the world

Please let me send you a gift!


----------



## Zaraskedva (Jun 25, 2018)

Please add me, i'm from switzerland lvl 23. I'll send gifts whenever i can. 

My code: 4771 4102 9311


----------



## Doolstar (Jun 25, 2018)

9375 4981 2439
My friend code from australia


----------



## XXK4TTIXX (Jun 25, 2018)

0429 0875 8669 blu japan


----------



## Legalroids101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Mayhem0811 said:


> 9832 4308 8485



My friend code is 5844 1583 9278 I’m from California united stars


----------



## XXK4TTIXX (Jun 25, 2018)

0429 0875 8669 lv 25 blue :3


----------



## Tytlal (Jun 25, 2018)

Friend cod


----------



## StevoB88 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey would love to have more friends my code is 7443 0751 3610 cheers


----------



## yeeeeeet (Jun 25, 2018)

4995 2604 2906
From the USA. 
Will gift back


----------



## chloe12353 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me my friends code is: 2657 2725 4419
I will give gifts to whoever adds me


----------



## boomcrash (Jun 25, 2018)

1355 4036 2850
I'm from California, level 33, team valor


----------



## x000001 (Jun 25, 2018)

3522 5706 3569


----------



## Doolstar (Jun 25, 2018)

9375 4981 2439
Please send me some gifts. Need pokeballs


----------



## Mylua (Jun 25, 2018)

1380 8263 1488 FRANCE


----------



## POKEFOX (Jun 25, 2018)

Solo player from Australia 1504 4502 6041
Gifts for everyone!


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 25, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.

6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790

4540 8456 7061

1301 9984 0414


----------



## Bakedntfried (Jun 25, 2018)

Australia nsw add me 

0895 4648 1017


----------



## genta917 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello!
I'm in japan
I want to make friends with people all over the world.
Let's have fun together
7190 2759 5168


----------



## bialyhb (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guys!
gift for gift invitations please!!
7629 8479 1559


----------



## genta917 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello!
I'm in japan
I want to make friends with people all over the world.
Let's have fun together
7190 2759 5168


----------



## alaszafran (Jun 25, 2018)

hello, my number is 536140098083, lvl 22


----------



## Hidric (Jun 25, 2018)

From France :
0859 0652 1570

Enjoy


----------



## raddnz (Jun 25, 2018)

Blue lvl 33 New Zealand - Solo player, not sure if you can trade Relicaths but I have plenty 

Code 5829 2393 1479


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 39 Blue team.
From Tokyo in Japan.

Friend Code: 4690 9893 5615

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## Lore84 (Jun 25, 2018)

Seattle Washington,  Usa
2821 3192 9770


----------



## Impy1745 (Jun 25, 2018)

Send me friend requests! I am looking for friends who will send gifts and I will send back.

Friend Code       4406 3323 8514


----------



## Robeign (Jun 25, 2018)

5723 6174 5923
Lvl34 from Belgium.

I will try my best to gift all my friends everyday!
Don't shoot me if I'd miss out a day once in a while, you'll be the first to get it the next day


----------



## Veltri19 (Jun 25, 2018)

1977 5488 6031


----------



## XXK4TTIXX (Jun 25, 2018)

0429 0875 8669 add me


----------



## Pokegin (Jun 25, 2018)

8221 3765 5513 friend code I'm from belguim


----------



## Impy1745 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add my friend! Sends gifts and looking for people that have many to send back! 

3548 2678 6979


----------



## emev2 (Jun 25, 2018)

mine is from Berlin
6760 5648 2845


----------



## EspRenee (Jun 25, 2018)

7168 5207 1984

From Germany, send presents every day...


----------



## Gaganshimmar (Jun 25, 2018)

8726 9646 2020 Addme


----------



## Hyyyyype (Jun 25, 2018)

4527 7019 6061

From Germany 

Lets share some presents!


----------



## RaZzvY05 (Jun 25, 2018)

5984 7090 6599


----------



## ChicknSweetSour (Jun 25, 2018)

JiroJapan said:


> Level 39 Blue team.
> From Tokyo in Japan.
> 
> Friend Code: 4690 9893 5615
> ...




Hi, I send u a request. I'm a active player from Switzerland. 
I sending everyday gifts to active players if the player send me some gift too!
I'm 36 Valor and my ingame name is ChicknSweetSour


----------



## Steeve0815 (Jun 25, 2018)

7635 7941 9544


----------



## takabeeF (Jun 25, 2018)

0267 5793 7480
in Japan


----------



## Le30on10 (Jun 25, 2018)

8914 7179 6932 Germany Nrw
Lv 27


----------



## Serevok856 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me daily player USA 
4466 2353 8694


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very active player. Can easily send 200 gifts a day.
Trainer name: mitch1169
Friend code: 1280 0195 3800

Will usually send a gift back straight away.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey there! LVL 29 from India - 1277 3900 3835


----------



## XXK4TTIXX (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my code 0429 0875 8669 
And this is 1 of my friends from italy..2651 9214 7340  if u want add :3


----------



## ossan (Jun 25, 2018)

8768 2395 8557

From Japan,

Everyone will be a friend.


----------



## Minorumi (Jun 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!





Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


341945309650 uS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 37 USA 341945309650


----------



## rio23rio (Jun 25, 2018)

9344 9032 9437 Russia


----------



## Driver0310 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hallo beim from Germany 
Bayern.
3513 2130 5855

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hy i‘m from Germany 
3513 2130 5855


----------



## rm144m2 (Jun 25, 2018)

hello i'm playing in Japan.
here's my code.
9461 6908 0931


----------



## Alesha (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 28 
5704 3997 0203 uk


----------



## Jimbob90 (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 28 from Manchester, UK 0474 9257 8074 add me


----------



## Jimbob90 (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 28 from Manchester, UK 0474 9257 8074 add me


----------



## Jimbob90 (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 28 from Manchester, UK 0474 9257 8074 add me


----------



## Saveferris (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is me from France 0116 3357 5019


----------



## HDart611 (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 31 im active daily lets trade gifts! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HDart611 said:


> Level 31 im active daily lets trade gifts!


5937 8381 3209 is my code


----------



## La_so (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everybody!
My code is 9274 3401 0986
I'm from Italy


----------



## DumplingSauce1227 (Jun 25, 2018)

Active trainer from US
6965 5921 0593


----------



## Fottiemadste (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 26 From UK

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0127 1697 5347!


----------



## plozak913 (Jun 25, 2018)

add me  My code is - 0278 5714 1648


----------



## Dogehab (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 26 Saudi Arabia: 5033 4328 3383


----------



## selenaj2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

My code is 9150 4594 2366 I will send gifts back to anyone who send to me. I’m level 32 and active daily. I’m also down for a good trade so add me!


----------



## 114hide (Jun 25, 2018)

私のコードは8845 7674 5661 fron Japan


----------



## Cdr149 (Jun 25, 2018)

3439 9385 0023 Just started playing again, got a good amount of gifts


----------



## Moozilla1916 (Jun 25, 2018)

Got two friends also from Australia that want to exchange gifts and trade 
0745 7292 7264 and 4266 4332 3677


----------



## GrandP0000BAH (Jun 25, 2018)

Team red 4714 0511 5360


----------



## Suppahh (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me plz. Netherlands and active !

0796 9673 8910


----------



## Jaifer (Jun 25, 2018)

From Spain...add me 
Trainer Code : 2964 3741 3199


----------



## Juans93 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guys ! 
I'm from Venezuela!  South America


----------



## LvCats841 (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m level 39 from Japan.
My friend code: 0208 7236 5632

I was looking for some overseas friends but don’t want to add so many cause I feel very sorry when I can’t send U back gifts.

Anyway,thanks for sending me a lot of requests,guys!
Will add few more friends from which I got already long requests list:-)

Still if U want to be friends with me,pls send or leave message include your Pokémon trainer name and where U live.

Sorry but not requesting Japanese trainer or lives in Japan.


----------



## Th3GoblinQu33n (Jun 25, 2018)

Play most days, level 24 from Wales in the UK

0182 7208 5523
4919 1815 3695


----------



## Pernille (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Ogwaxx216 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ohio lvl 25 plenty of gifts and no friends to give them too!

6373 8804 8518


----------



## Splook (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m from Ireland my code is 
0059 0767 9626


----------



## 100skywalker (Jun 25, 2018)

2103 0281 3849
Active trainer from japan


----------



## Splook (Jun 25, 2018)

My code is 
0059 0767 9626
I play daily and have lots of gifts


----------



## Shinobavenger (Jun 25, 2018)

Swell


----------



## link_720 (Jun 25, 2018)

its a freind of mine from canada too

4320 6761 1418


----------



## viy (Jun 25, 2018)

i’m from japan.i want to communicate with various people.

my friend code is
5943 2421 4272


----------



## phil2885 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, 

I am from Italy. My friend code is 8486 5478 6764

See you :-)


----------



## rio23rio (Jun 25, 2018)

9344 9032 9437 Russia


----------



## Bec321 (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m in Australia 7860 1408 5658


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 25, 2018)

amaotonagi said:


> I’m there if you want to trade.
> And you can tell me what pokemon do you want.I'll get it.


I think the beldum family are the only Pokemon I can get that I don't have yet but I hope I will get one myself soon.
Besides that I could always use other regionals except  farfetchd. And maybe some good fighters like high iv high level weather boosted machops or Chansey.
I will take anything cool or good though.


----------



## AniketR (Jun 25, 2018)

To make me friend use code 
 4317 1380 6999! Lvl 25
1296 1083 0942 ! Lvl 24


----------



## S4XT0N46 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me
Uk player
2290 5538 4718


----------



## Leoigij (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m level 33
Here’s my code:3761 7147 3446


----------



## The_Loaf (Jun 25, 2018)

NC, USA!
6579 3279 2973


----------



## Juans93 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi
Maracaibo, Venezuela, South America


----------



## RaZzvY05 (Jun 25, 2018)

*5984 7090 6599
Add me for gifting *


----------



## 12mk11 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Osaka, Japan.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
level40 blue team

My Trainer Code is 0529 7025 4263


----------



## Psixon (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Italy
Trainer code: 5758 6359 1400


----------



## nvrtrustgov (Jun 25, 2018)

done


----------



## Spud666 (Jun 25, 2018)

*2 in the UK for you crazy guys  … we will accept as many as we can  …. will always return gifts as we have loads … 1798 0645 5265 and 4127 4406 3863 …. we both play everyday  *


----------



## kmyn104 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Osaka, Japan.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
level39 blue team

My Trainer Code is 1908 5604 9179


----------



## Wanjiapalmer (Jun 25, 2018)

Almost Lv33; from NYC and play daily! Add me : 4882 6080 8888


----------



## nvrtrustgov (Jun 25, 2018)

done


----------



## Stephan18 (Jun 25, 2018)

Play most days I just need friends to send gifts with 

478283220626


----------



## QueenMatt (Jun 25, 2018)

My code is 6125 6805 5824 I've got 1 or 2 groudons for trading


----------



## ChronicHemp (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me everyone! Will send gifts everyday! My code is 9194 9634 6556


----------



## Seeger24 (Jun 25, 2018)

From Minnesota looking to add more friends please add my code . I also a couple of my friends code so here.

6045 2066 8526.

4423 1258 4126

7689 1857 5760.

7259 1225 9295

8951 7043 6790

4540 8456 7061

1301 9984 0414


----------



## mre (Jun 25, 2018)

0955 3335 0908
here in Japan


----------



## Bae4life99 (Jun 25, 2018)

1119 5096 3218
Please add me!! I love trading and gifting to any friends I can get!! I'm on every day and travel a lot so I pick up a lot of gifts. Thank you!! 
1119 5096 3218


----------



## tao365 (Jun 25, 2018)

Arora!!!
Hi!
Let's be friends!!

友達になろうよ
Tomodachi ni narou yo
o(^▽^)o

6700 3059 7241
TOKYO/JAPAN


----------



## adamf537 (Jun 25, 2018)

Active trainer from Chicago, Illinois. Trainer code is 7607 0524 3998



Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## siineem (Jun 25, 2018)

hi .
i’m from the Netherlands - Rotterdam 
this is my friend code 4159 7873 0973
when i have gifts i’ll send it 2 my friends!

if you have KIK we can talk about pokemon and trade and stuff! 
so add me on kik : siineemm58


----------



## Nielsluvios (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello everybody. Feel free to add me for gifts.

1832 6505 5640


----------



## Mirp86 (Jun 25, 2018)

2367 3170 5242 please add me


----------



## gozansu (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm in Yokohama Japan!
please add my friend code
Enjoy gifts to gifts!


thanks!!


----------



## DarkXaosB (Jun 25, 2018)

Netherlands

3277 2157 9536


----------



## siineem (Jun 25, 2018)

DarkXaosB said:


> Netherlands
> 
> 3277 2157 9536


heb je KIK ?


----------



## Enter123Enter123 (Jun 25, 2018)

Here my Code: 7794 0624 9125
I am from Germany


----------



## ashenone (Jun 25, 2018)

0479 1237 6515 not many pokestops or gyms in my area so i would appreciate some gifts. I will send some back whenever i can.


----------



## chanchan9549 (Jun 25, 2018)

5216 4249 4856
I'm from Shibuya Tokyo Japan.


----------



## Kat1234 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pls add me, from UK, level 33
3326 3627 4930


----------



## frankiej1923 (Jun 25, 2018)

Will send gifts for gifts:

5373 3156 8145


----------



## xryukx (Jun 25, 2018)

Feel free to add us both:

4127 9340 2451
1360 7123 6841


----------



## PvD79 (Jun 25, 2018)

0806 0891 6485


----------



## Natalie4910 (Jun 25, 2018)

Juans93 said:


> 7504 0948 9214
> Maracaibo, Venezuela, South America


----------



## Nightflash (Jun 25, 2018)

8910 6268 5484
Level 29, Hannover, Germany, daily player but only on my way to/from work so not unlimited gifts 

Edit: Sadly, I can't accept more friends, thanks for all the invites but I would not be able to gift you back


----------



## DaddyBo (Jun 25, 2018)

2735 6282 4287

Looking for US players in Bay Area, California.  I have many non-US regional Pokémon.


----------



## SRVN (Jun 25, 2018)

6374 7868 7487, I'm from Tacoland (Mexico)


----------



## DaddyBo (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m active and level 40


----------



## Natalie4910 (Jun 25, 2018)

4597 0127 7636  I play daily and will gift regularly


----------



## Kitathenewbie (Jun 25, 2018)

Just started playing Pokémon go again. Feel free to add me 
7404 7174 8336


----------



## Felina4890 (Jun 25, 2018)

3832 9789 8699 - living in Paris, France and looking for friends, please add me!


----------



## Doge306 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me as a friend on Pokémon go my code is 6234 3090 9148


----------



## Krystoast (Jun 25, 2018)

7034 2560 4787

Toronto Canada


----------



## Benedetto (Jun 25, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Mac101 (Jun 25, 2018)

*4370 5070 3788
5981 7259 2406

Wife and I are looking for more friends to exchange gifts with...  
Thanks*


----------



## Fluka11 (Jun 25, 2018)

8385 7181 1844 From London UK Gifts 4 Gifts


----------



## masterpieces98 (Jun 25, 2018)

very active TL40 player from Tokyo.
add me pls.


----------



## nichtnix (Jun 25, 2018)

i’m from japan
do you want ninja girl friends?
please add me

1232 9643 8165
lv35


----------



## Cjwing02 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me at 
5031 2663 0155


----------



## Kat1234 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pls add me, from UK, level 33. 
3326 3627 4930


----------



## masterpieces98 (Jun 25, 2018)

masterpieces98 said:


> very active TL40 player from Tokyo.
> add me pls.


9011 1354 9402


----------



## 192Nikki (Jun 25, 2018)

2437 2772 4339

UK player level 29


----------



## chloe12353 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me, i will send gifts as soon as i can  3422 3194 1619


----------



## KOMI35 (Jun 25, 2018)

8108 0429 1623
lvl 33 from Finland


----------



## Mac101 (Jun 25, 2018)

7746 9352 2050

Thanx


----------



## chloe12353 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me my code is 4832 7685 5088 
I will send gifts asap thank you


----------



## w00dm4n (Jun 25, 2018)

0732 1487 7248

Level 24.9
I live next to a pokestop with 3 gyms and 3 more pokestops within a 5 minute walk


----------



## p1ckst3r (Jun 25, 2018)

8789 9116 2428
1996 7413 3559
Wife and I are looking for more friends to send gifts to. Both of us are level 40


----------



## kaleknikker (Jun 25, 2018)

Active player from the Netherlands.
Add me for gifts!
8350 3729 6250


----------



## Uhokmaybe (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me 
LVL 30 

4913 3407 5494


----------



## Cucumberunicorn (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me 
Level 28
3996 8671 9493


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very active player. Can easily send 200 gifts a day.
Trainer name: mitch1169
Friend code: 1280 0195 3800

Will usually send a gift back straight away.


----------



## Ezotes (Jun 25, 2018)

4916 0265 9099 from switzerland Europe


----------



## Annie1028 (Jun 25, 2018)

Active player from Taiwan, level 40
code: *2930 7296 2595*
Will happily send & return gifts
Nice to meet u all (*ˉ︶ˉ*)

For two Japanese players who may have seen this thread and added me as friend a year ago – momomomo7755 & tama8118 – I will be traveling in Osaka, Kyoto, and Shiga this summer (2019.8/1-8/8). As we have just become luck friends, if you somehow see this thread, feel free to contact me! Maybe we can meet and exchange pokemons if we happen to be near each other (my gmail: good40262000)


----------



## Jamie1970 (Jun 25, 2018)

2839 3979 1519.  Here is my friend code, please add me.  Thanks


----------



## Tyradones (Jun 25, 2018)

6015 2510 2999
near Munich, Germany


----------



## Blake1382 (Jun 25, 2018)

5978 9010 7237

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Blake1382 said:


> 5978 9010 7237


Level 31, USA, Always Playing


----------



## Stan1ey (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 35, central Bristol, UK -add me

0963 7188 4714


----------



## LeleKiminet (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 36, from Milan, have 80/100 gift to give per day. 
9731 3791 3568


----------



## Deebo23 (Jun 25, 2018)

syuha said:


> Hello, I’m 40 level trainer in Japan.
> Let's exchange gifts.
> Trainer code: 3455 5069 2692


7724 8249 5661

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


7724 8249 5661

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


7724 8249 5661


----------



## Hatake26 (Jun 25, 2018)

Chicagoland Area:

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0951 5051 5492!

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3475 7217 2717!

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 7908 2472 1985!


----------



## lRayRayl (Jun 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0155 3420 7093

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0155 3420 7093


----------



## JManDevo (Jun 25, 2018)

Please add  

3823 8219 0775


----------



## Supatimofey (Jun 25, 2018)

Lvl 20 U.S.
4070 8160 4046
Got lots of gifts to give out


----------



## Supatimofey (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Bigemma1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bigemma1 said:


> 0900 6207 3412
> Uk


Dont add me as to many and i will delete sorry


----------



## Dannehyul (Jun 25, 2018)

4270 6754 3903 from Ireland, feel free to add


----------



## barrebeest73 (Jun 25, 2018)

2089 4867 2994

Holland lvl 26


----------



## PokeeeNukka (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey hey! Add when you can! Thanks in advance.  

3221 3432 3798


----------



## Benedetto (Jun 25, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Djasfranor (Jun 25, 2018)

2717 4519 4160

Active player from Germany near Aachen 

Please only add me if outside of Europe otherwise you would be deleted as soon as i find out, so save us both some time


----------



## Serevok856 (Jun 25, 2018)

2925 4829 3242


----------



## Elenrix (Jun 25, 2018)

3886 5656 3613 add me


----------



## aenates (Jun 25, 2018)

Blue, Level 39, Berlin, Germany, Europe
349211795657


----------



## DT47 (Jun 25, 2018)

7565 4074 8904

UK

add me please


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Jun 25, 2018)

Daily player from TX, USA. Looking to add friends and exchange gifts!

9258 1953 2984


----------



## Jurgen (Jun 25, 2018)

Living in Belgium, looking for player who lives far away from here for dally gift change. So I can walk out your given egg en trade it with friends here for the distance badge send me message


----------



## Rustysan (Jun 25, 2018)

Daily UK player, level 39 living in Hungary - 0050 5864 4602


----------



## Italodancer (Jun 25, 2018)

Removed


----------



## ness99009490 (Jun 25, 2018)

261567271069
Active player in the netherlands lvl 33


----------



## Dannehyul (Jun 25, 2018)

4270 6754 3903 from Ireland feel free to add


----------



## plastikwar (Jun 25, 2018)

q


----------



## Igna87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Level 36 from Spain

0167 9229 1629


----------



## AbbertheGrabber (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm Level 34 and live in Pennsylvania, USA. I'm a solo player and would love some more friends! Feel free to add me and I will gift back as I can: 393502588574 Happy catching!


----------



## johnnyrocker420 (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me for gifts  
3570 1748 1518


----------



## BerghmansK (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi ! Sended you request from The Netherlands! Ingame name BerghmansK, lets trade some gifts for eggs


----------



## realraman588 (Jun 25, 2018)

kinda always online

Kik me @ raman_preet588

If you want the code


----------



## Veera (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Gaganshimmar (Jun 25, 2018)

Add me
8726 9646 2020


----------



## nessanarwals666 (Jun 25, 2018)

Canada have gifts 

1547 1795 9416


----------



## Spardag2321 (Jun 25, 2018)

Egypt said:


> Add me have a few gifts to give also 6952 0312 8569 level 31.



I'm at level 30 and my code is 
4466 5203 6126


----------



## Spardag2321 (Jun 25, 2018)

Egypt said:


> Add me have a few gifts to give also 6952 0312 8569 level 31.



I'm at level 30 and my code is 
4466 5203 6126


----------



## Spardag2321 (Jun 25, 2018)

Egypt said:


> Add me have a few gifts to give also 6952 0312 8569 level 31.



I'm at level 30 and my code
4466 5203 6126


----------



## Frenchjoshy (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm from the uk and my code is
5691 3965 0839    
Please feel free to add me


----------



## Frenchjoshy (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm from the uk and my code is
5691 3965 0839    
Please feel free to add me


----------



## DasMagischeAuge (Jun 25, 2018)

Swiss player looking for long-distance friends in Asia, America or Australia.

Done... thanks for adding

Have fun! ;-)


----------



## Crazyboss1400 (Jun 25, 2018)

28.                0452 2608 0345


----------



## Benedetto (Jun 25, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Darkmonk13 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm looking for friends from Asia (South Korea), Austarlia etc. 
39 level
5937 5565 8160


----------



## PokemonAbel14 (Jun 25, 2018)

My Pokemon Go Friend Code is 5066 9254 6926.


----------



## Orpys (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me as a friend. Active people please 6699 5823 7331


----------



## Kimberry250 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


8833 0654 6124


----------



## Kimberry250 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


8833 0654 6124


----------



## Kimberry250 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


8833 0654 6124


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jun 26, 2018)

Very active player. Can easily send 200 gifts a day.
Trainer name: mitch1169
Friend code: 1280 0195 3800

Will usually send a gift back straight away.


----------



## Stephan18 (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add us we play often. 

0784 5690 7235
4782 8322 0626


----------



## LifelessLive (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just started back up again 6992 1382 4266


----------



## Iatro (Jun 26, 2018)

Level:33 
Friend Code : 4169 3922 4785


----------



## boomcrash (Jun 26, 2018)

1355 4036 2850


----------



## Lucoisinho (Jun 26, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW



Hi, I'm the Lucoisinho from Brazil, and I've decided to share some code, here it is 6271 7686 9809 add there with kindly regards from lucasskowronski.


----------



## DragonRay (Jun 26, 2018)

From Saskatchewan Canada 7510 5615 0918


----------



## Benedetto (Jun 26, 2018)

3137 9345 9513 Thank you


----------



## Heropon919 (Jun 26, 2018)

Commited player from Santa Monica, California, will send gifts daily!

Trainer code: 5984 4383 1489

Thanks!


----------



## MrkElmdor (Jun 26, 2018)

2656 3443 9225

Add me hardcore player!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW




2656 3443 9225

Add me United States


----------



## Beakersdream (Jun 26, 2018)

I am in Wendell, North Carolina 5128 3035 8911. Level 36 every day player.


----------



## Walasoftpaws (Jun 26, 2018)

Be my friend!! 

280416177615


----------



## Ogwaxx216 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add her too!! Lvl Ohio. A ready to give gifts regularly

1870 6640 3803


----------



## divV (Jun 26, 2018)

Japan, level 40.
2496 1662 2973


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer. 
Level 40 Blue team. 
From Tokyo in Japan. 

Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO ! 
And send gifts each other ! 
My Trainer Code is 4540 5640 8406.

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## Darnox1979 (Jun 26, 2018)

1279 4296 4134 Pokemon trainer code for Pokémon go


----------



## Redacted (Jun 26, 2018)

From Calgary Canada, my trainer code is 4684 9854 9352


----------



## Deathgiver2 (Jun 26, 2018)

2088 1340 6997


----------



## Endlessslinky (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey add my friend code let's be besties Code: *7692 3050 4933*
I gift back.


----------



## LucyLight (Jun 26, 2018)

9482 1728 9053
Santa Monica, California
I play daily, will send gifts to those who send back


----------



## YouFoundWaldoX (Jun 26, 2018)

Canadian player.
Play daily & send gifts as I get them!

7238 2849 7026


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 26, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## Stashwintersxxx (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add. I have no friends that play. 0167 5127 2436

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## TreyBEAR (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey add me and boyfriend both level 37

442145939130
653998731273


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer. 
Level 40 Blue team. 
From Tokyo in Japan. 

Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO ! 
And send gifts each other ! 
My Trainer Code is 4540 5640 8406.

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer. 
Level 40 Blue team. 
From Tokyo in Japan. 

Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO ! 
And send gifts each other ! 
My Trainer Code is 4540 5640 8406.

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## MuunchkinZ (Jun 26, 2018)

Alberta, Canada
I send gifts daily! 

0672 7110 6863


----------



## BixNine (Jun 26, 2018)

USA LVL  22. Sending daily gifts to anyone who's active as well! 0775 5696 0168


----------



## Lowiekje (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 32 player from Netherlands, currently traveling all around Australia, so I have lots of gifts!  3952 2373 1626 Please add!


----------



## LvCats841 (Jun 26, 2018)

LvCats841 said:


> I’m level 39 from Japan.
> My friend code: 0208 7236 5632
> 
> I was looking for some overseas friends but don’t want to add so many cause I feel very sorry when I can’t send U back gifts.
> ...





DjoeN said:


> *Just to say, before you add me as a friend:*
> - I will not send a gift every day or every 2 days, it can be some days before i send you a gift (it's new and you gotta understand it's not always possible)
> - I try to send as many gifts a day as i can, that can be 5 to 20 on a day
> - I try to send gifts to the complete list on a rotation based shematic
> ...



If U still need Japanese player,pls add me.
My trainer name is same.
I want to trade any Pokémon for the distance badge too!

Sorry but I’m not looking for any players in Japan!
海外のフレンドのみを探しているので、日本在住の方はごめんなさい。


----------



## haruking (Jun 26, 2018)

my friendcode is 8641 0541 2518 from japan


----------



## Kakunamata745 (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m from the Netherlands and play Every day. My code is 6039 0803 6924. I’ll send you gifts


----------



## TreyBEAR (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey add me and boyfriend both level 37

442145939130
653998731273


----------



## kapski (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



8209 4918 5540. regular player, will give back gifts


----------



## JapanPokemonGO (Jun 26, 2018)

Japanese Pokemon GO　Player

Red Team

8444　9043　5324


----------



## naka_1134 (Jun 26, 2018)

code:1305 8717 3987
from japan


----------



## Kendrick99 (Jun 26, 2018)

add me for Malaysia Kuala Lumpur player

2808 7569 1776

daily player


----------



## Kornela (Jun 26, 2018)

2670 2215 4458 from Poland


----------



## Nightmare777 (Jun 26, 2018)

*5154 2673 9771*


----------



## JapanPokemonGO (Jun 26, 2018)

1395　3856　9250
Japanese Player


----------



## a1ex1ee (Jun 26, 2018)

My friend list is full
Thanks!

" I'm from Taiwan
code : "


----------



## Twonell (Jun 26, 2018)

Iam from sweden i have add you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8474 9246 3514 and 0413 9087 6767


----------



## Joyceebz (Jun 26, 2018)

9487 3618 3410 add me <3 !


----------



## yukorin (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m level 40, Japan.
Friend code -
 2679 4243 1015
 3620 9355 4667


----------



## Light829274 (Jun 26, 2018)

1405 3182 1000 - add me I try to send gifts to everyone!!! Also if anybody wants to talk about trading you can add my snap @shanler55


----------



## yukorin (Jun 26, 2018)

My friend list is full
THANKS


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 26, 2018)

Germany, Hessen

9427 5087 2856


----------



## Dionne1971 (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add me. Daily player & from United States. Blue team. 

4461 1840 8184


----------



## OmgitsAlex38 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me for gifts and trading
6482 6728 4686


----------



## a1ex1ee (Jun 26, 2018)

My friend list is full
ThankS!


a1ex1ee said:


> I'm from Taiwan
> code :


----------



## OmgitsAlex38 (Jun 26, 2018)

OmgitsAlex38 said:


> Add me for gifts and trading
> 6482 6728 4686


Near santa monica CA


----------



## Meneskun (Jun 26, 2018)

From Spain, looking for people from America, Australia and Japan. I'll send you as many gifts as possible
FC: 1990 1906 5888


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks to all the lovely peeps who have added me so far <3 100+ and about 90+ more to go! :9

Singapore 4727 2656 0296

I'm starting to stock up on gifts again, will send once the clock strikes 00:00!


----------



## tbs68 (Jun 26, 2018)

From Texas. Looking for some Pokémon Trainers. Please add me!

8158 1547 7123


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer.
Level 40 Blue team.
From Tokyo in Japan.

Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO !
And send gifts each other !
My Trainer Code is 4540 5640 8406.

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## Dionne1971 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add my daughter too please. Daily player
Will gift 
7587 3550 6644


----------



## Joyceebz (Jun 26, 2018)

9487 3618 3410 add me <3 ! gift for gift


----------



## emev2 (Jun 26, 2018)

6760 5648 2845


----------



## 56play (Jun 26, 2018)

hi all, i m a LV40 Blue team trainer 56play in HongKong, looking forward to have best friendship with wonderful trainer all over the world, pls add me via code 4580 8756 0465 , thx


----------



## RVK33 (Jun 26, 2018)

My code is: 3722 1019 2739
please add me


----------



## shocopan (Jun 26, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


japanese red 3793 2151 1495


----------



## Danique (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi!!
I'm from the Netherlands, Europe.
My friendscode is: 3461 0602 5688


----------



## Matthewkpickett (Jun 26, 2018)

1672 0941 9461
Based in Ireland


----------



## JapanPokemonGO (Jun 26, 2018)

5194　5124　9274

Japanese Tokyo　Player


----------



## Aditya42094 (Jun 26, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## TAMASEN (Jun 26, 2018)

I am japanese pokemon trainer.
I will send back the gift which is at Sanrio Puro Land.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TAMASEN said:


> I am japanese pokemon trainer.
> I will send back the gift which is at Sanrio Puro Land.


My Code 2328 3324 0596


----------



## Colemanhiggy (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi all, I am a rural player from England looking to gift friends!

Please add me 3107 0417 7042


----------



## AniketR (Jun 26, 2018)

To make me friend use code  4317 1380 6999! Lvl 25
This my 2nd account code
1296 1083 0942
Thanks for these requests I got


----------



## Aditya42094 (Jun 26, 2018)

2018 2535 2991


----------



## MyuL (Jun 26, 2018)

my friend code is 0623 3450 4553
I'm in Japan.
please add me.


----------



## nobubu (Jun 26, 2018)

from japan.Level 38 Blue team.

4776　3830　8224


----------



## HYBB (Jun 26, 2018)

---


----------



## elburrito03 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi all, I am a player from Italy!

Team yellow
1237 2322 1416

thanks all!


----------



## tak (Jun 26, 2018)

6130  7862  1447  JAPAN


----------



## Cinserealy (Jun 26, 2018)

8321 9975 8268
Please add


----------



## MiggyMiggs (Jun 26, 2018)

South African player - Cape Town
Add me - 470392515834
Lv30, Daily player , Will Gift
Red Team


----------



## Dromertje33 (Jun 26, 2018)

ik am from The Netherlands 9119 9607 9170


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jun 26, 2018)

6400 0991 9847 add me and a friend 
6234 2987 8218
5405 3472 5904
0009 2904 4218
LvL 40 and daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3


----------



## Tobiasz (Jun 26, 2018)

1981 9403 8850 POLAND
7091 0077 6258 POLAND


----------



## Dromertje33 (Jun 26, 2018)

+ 200  freinds


----------



## Tobiasz (Jun 26, 2018)

1981 9403 8850 POLAND

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7091 0077 6258 POLAND


----------



## Yiruma91 (Jun 26, 2018)

3140 8673 9304

Lv 23 Germany Blue-Team <(^-^<)


----------



## Mazin_Crazin (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey everyone, I play everyday and got tons or gifts and extra Pokemon to trade . Add me. My code is 9426 2468 7707.


----------



## dsglg6 (Jun 26, 2018)

red pl40 jp
7927 8654 0832


----------



## Afromike18 (Jun 26, 2018)

daleezell said:


> I’m level 37 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go
> 
> 7472 6674 2933



Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 2271 1222 8759!


----------



## Steeve0815 (Jun 26, 2018)

7635 7941 9544


----------



## lRayRayl (Jun 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0155 3420 7093

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0155 3420 7093

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## AegisD (Jun 26, 2018)

0394 4711 3540


----------



## NinjaO (Jun 26, 2018)

emev2 said:


> 6760 5648 2845


Hi, my code is: 9186 3404 0034

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, my code is: 9186 3404 0034 - South Africa.
Please add me. Thanks


----------



## inumi00 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me
From japan
6790 4723 3749


----------



## Marieke (Jun 26, 2018)

Both from the Netherlands
We send gifts every day to ppl who send us gifts

2904 3883 4401
0680 2255 9361


----------



## Par51v (Jun 26, 2018)

got so many friend requests


----------



## Wigked (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add:

Friend’s ID: fenghengsolseb
Level 32, Singapore
2057 8484 1421


----------



## azucherry1024c (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm from Japan.
level 38
team Instinct
0774 6449 8626


----------



## 56play (Jun 26, 2018)

Dromertje33 said:


> [QUOTE = "56play, post: 8093978, lid: 453856"] hoi allemaal, ima LV40 Blue teamtrainer 56play in HongKong, kijk ernaar uit om de beste vriendschap te hebben met geweldige trainer over de hele wereld, voeg me toe via code 4580 8756 0465, tHX [/ quote]
> snd you a reguest from the netherlands
> 911996076170 dromertje33


hi, pls receive my hk gift, hope surprise, thx


----------



## rkwe (Jun 26, 2018)

Thx for ur requests.
We got many friends and so happy.
We will no longer be taking friend requests.


----------



## Joy2theworld (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, all, I'm a player from Korea, the mother nation of BTS.
My friend code is 2019 4013 4537 (L40, blue)
And my Girl friend's code is 4726 0582 4269 (L40, red)
plz add me and wish you a good luck~


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 26, 2018)

from Japan

could You be his friend?
especially who living far away from Japan

0570 7209 6642


----------



## AnaheimAngels (Jun 26, 2018)

9985 1009 4599 

^^^ Friend code, add me for daily gifts. Looking for players from all areas to be friends with


----------



## Dnaz (Jun 26, 2018)

Valor from Malaysia.

1370 6799 8565

Please n thank you


----------



## choco0528 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm from japan. TL is 40.
Everyday I play pokemon go. So shall we exchange gift ^^ 

3344 6467 2757


----------



## DeanJames86 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey guys, Yellow team over here from South Africa.
Add me on 4309 2291 1435
Cheers


----------



## Gator6544 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey hear is my code 

5442 9788 2540

Please add me


----------



## Mangelixa (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi guys!
Level 32
Trainer Code: 5658 1546 3355

Add me and I'll send you a gift!


----------



## haruking (Jun 26, 2018)

This is pokeon go friend code 3008 3664 4324 of my japanese friends.
Please add to your friend list.


----------



## e11i3wierdo (Jun 26, 2018)

hi guys! I am looking to give and receive LOTS of gifts! my code is 1189 9083 9543. I am from the United States

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## TreyBEAR (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Sztygar19 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi im from Poland
0379 8504 9254


----------



## Skyror (Jun 26, 2018)

2397 0015 2283


----------



## CvikDasa (Jun 26, 2018)

Feel free to add me as your friend 
CvikDasa 548657459982
Croatia


----------



## Benotrator (Jun 26, 2018)

Greetings from Germany: 
281789511076


----------



## Alpelexo (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 30
From Germany Bremen
ID: 5850 8874 6472

ID: 1573 3002 3599

Free gift everyday


----------



## tkn423 (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 36 from Japan

Friend code - 3987 6292 7685


----------



## trickynick516 (Jun 26, 2018)

United States: 100758838055


----------



## Benotrator (Jun 26, 2018)

Greetings from Germany: 
281789511076


----------



## Alpelexo (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 25
ID: 1583 3002 3599
From Spain
Free Item Everyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alpelexo said:


> Level 30
> From Germany Bremen
> ID: 5850 8874 6472
> ID: 1573 3002 3599
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 30
From Germany Bremen
ID: 5850 8874 6472
ID: 1573 3002 3599

Free gift everyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 30
From Germany Bremen
ID: 5850 8874 6472
ID: 1573 3002 3599

Free gift everyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 30
From Germany Bremen
ID: 1573 3002 3599

Free gift everyday


----------



## Pernilla (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi guys! 
Level 37 from Sweden 
My code: 5147 1330 7199


----------



## Paastak2014 (Jun 26, 2018)

CoCoNutKiSs said:


> 3434 1683 1258 add me and a friend
> 5405 3472 5904
> 0009 2904 4218
> LvL 40 and daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3


2311 3090 8912 add me erom holland


----------



## Blake1382 (Jun 26, 2018)

7755 0305 5656
USA, Level 31, Very Active


----------



## Paastak2014 (Jun 26, 2018)

2311 3090 8912 add me from holland


----------



## Flako (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me please 
7024 8857 7293

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add me for gifts
7024 8857 7293


----------



## TeegDeck (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me 3487 8478 0713
Play everyday from Spencer, Iowa USA


----------



## mrsnooker2 (Jun 26, 2018)

7916 4562 0574
playing daily, returning many gifts


----------



## Gotique (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi im new Player from Poland. Play one month. Looking for friends
Blue team.  27
My code
0226 3347 7299


----------



## Blakemartin1515 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me will send alot gifts 3520 1560 7132


----------



## Gingr89 (Jun 26, 2018)

4421 4765 8130

Daily player loads of gifts to send.


----------



## MAWGIM (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey everyone, I play everyday and got many gifts. Add me. My code is 5640 7063 7627.


----------



## tbs68 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me! Texas here!

8158 1547 7123


----------



## VodkaLaptop (Jun 26, 2018)

Greetings from the UK!
Level 35 - 0029 0795 1184
Level 21 (me!) - 1301 7218 3032
Level 33 - 1969 3734 0847


----------



## ktdee1001 (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add me from the UK 

5195 0416 9976


----------



## DarkMike13 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lvl 29
Germany

8270 3979 5646


----------



## Blakemartin1515 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me will send gifts to everyone when i can 3520 1560 7132


----------



## Azthrex (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, I’m From Bali, Indonesia.
Feel free to add my Pokémon Go Friend Code.
My Trainer Code is: 4408 1923 7365.

Thx.


----------



## TomDerTom (Jun 26, 2018)

My Trainer Code : 4752 6433 0197

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code : 4752 6433 0197

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code : 4752 6433 0197

Im from germany


----------



## Nightmare777 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me for gifts
*5154 2673 9771*


----------



## JHatPie (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey People, My Friend Code is 8475 2852 1616, Im From Ireland and Play Often


----------



## IsMayonnaiseAnInstrument (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey there  
My friend code: 1229 8674 0964
Girlfriends friend code: 6487 2206 1668
We are from Bavaria, Germany!
Thanks ^.^


----------



## vickyd (Jun 26, 2018)

Stan1ey said:


> Level 35, central Bristol, UK -add me
> 
> 0963 7188 4714





Stan1ey said:


> Level 35, central Bristol, UK -add me
> 
> 0963 7188 4714


Thanks for accepting my friend request. I’m from Houston (U.S.). Looking forward to eggs from Bristol, UK.

—KnutEnut


----------



## Mrks00 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, add me   level 32 daily playing from Spain 8132 2690 9336


----------



## Camden (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking for friends
3669 9948 3674


----------



## Outerdragon (Jun 26, 2018)

Here’s mine 7037 0275 7129


----------



## PicPanther (Jun 26, 2018)

Active Player lvl 39 from Germany searching for Friends from South and North America, Asia, Australia     Code: 2382 0657 0849


----------



## Dsoulz (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi im from Pennsylvania add me im on every day as i work on the road gifts all day as many as i can 3618 5319 8229


----------



## Igor48e (Jun 26, 2018)

.


----------



## ghoulzh (Jun 26, 2018)

5835 2564 4039
4754 2743 4370
DENVER, CO


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 26, 2018)

My Friend Code is 6871 2948 0167 add me pls


----------



## bliszard (Jun 26, 2018)

Heyo 2486 2215 2779 is my friend code, on daily and will give gifts as long as your consistent on giving them back


----------



## no1boabydazzler (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 35 Scotland play everyday swap gifts    4306 0208 6402


----------



## swinglog (Jun 26, 2018)

Add me, and lets trade gifts.
Im from d.c

3372 8491 8213


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 26, 2018)

PsychoToxic said:


> My Friend Code is 6871 2948 0167 add me pls


And add my friend 018765418854


----------



## add_me_now (Jun 26, 2018)

**************
3885 4010 7156
*************

add me for gifts


----------



## DarkMike13 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lvl 29
Germany

8270 3979 5646


----------



## Alpelexo (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 30
From Germany Bremen
ID: 5850 8874 6472
ID: 1573 3002 3599

Free gift everyday


----------



## add_me_now (Jun 26, 2018)

*************
0748 4024 9891
**************


add him for Gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHoffman77 (Jun 26, 2018)

*


 UK daily player. *
Level 31 Team Mystic:

126739428668


----------



## Rgeis (Jun 26, 2018)

Mine and my friends one are;

 9652 0158 7336

8279 9752 4679

we´ll try to gift as often as possible


----------



## Pernilla (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 37
Sweden 
2201 2366 3920


----------



## Naahkrin (Jun 26, 2018)

Germany, Lvl 30
Code 0024 9373 1023


----------



## Marc1944 (Jun 26, 2018)

Code 8750 8808 3098


----------



## Benotrator (Jun 26, 2018)

2817 8951 1076


----------



## Kamilla (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## WiniS (Jun 26, 2018)

code :057176046558


----------



## Pasa200 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi I‘m from Germany Level 40 
You Can Add me 
504709510179


----------



## Arkinoral (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi there, 

My code is 1127 8467 2016   I'm in San Francisco, level 37. Thanks!


----------



## Itachi_23633 (Jun 26, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257





Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


Blue 7816 3286 9872


----------



## SarinaFTW2 (Jun 26, 2018)

LvCats841 said:


> If U still need Japanese player,pls add me.
> My trainer name is same.
> I want to trade any Pokémon for the distance badge too!
> 
> ...


I'm from North America...


----------



## Pasa200 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi we are from Germany You Can Add us.

PoKeQueen0872 Level 40 Code:028377684535

PokeKing0870 Level 40
Code:5047 0951 0179


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 26, 2018)

Germany 
My Code 6871 2948 0167
And my friend 018765418854


----------



## gratheuilboss (Jun 26, 2018)

Level 34 from swizerland
Friend Code: 7680 1962 6580


----------



## ZefixOidaaa (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey People. Add me lvl 30 team red from Germany Bavaria. Online every day. Looking for friends from America, South America, Asia, Afrika and Australia 

Code is: 8086 0594 8980


----------



## Roxxas (Jun 26, 2018)

3311 8871 5160  anyone can add me I have lots of gifts to give


----------



## Sinsiterr (Jun 26, 2018)

Germany/2.Appartment in San Francisco

I don't care where you from, 

*9075 1554 6471*


----------



## Teletubby (Jun 26, 2018)

Here is my Friendcode : 5242 3800 0802


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jun 26, 2018)

6400 0991 9847 add me and a friend 
6234 2987 8218
5405 3472 5904
0009 2904 4218
LvL 40 and daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3


----------



## Oscard714 (Jun 26, 2018)

Daily players from the uk
8034 8746 6095
4707 9382 5017


----------



## Dionne1971 (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add me on Pokémon go. Play and gift everyday

4461 1840 8184


----------



## Scooter0zay (Jun 26, 2018)

6957 9476 5418

From Ohio, USA


----------



## Mely (Jun 26, 2018)

Please add me
2498 4773 6650


----------



## xryukx (Jun 26, 2018)

Feel free to add us both
4127 9340 2451
1360 7123 6841
We try to send you gifts when we can


----------



## Luziva (Jun 26, 2018)

You can add meine for Gifts from Germany 
4496 9269 5389


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 26, 2018)

Germany 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
Add my Friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## Munimol (Jun 26, 2018)

hey
 add me im from germany and lv 28
my code: 5980 5824 6566


----------



## Pokemonshiz87 (Jun 26, 2018)

6051 5846 5187
Ohio USA
DAILY PLAYER. Daily gifter!


Also my family
6952 9734 7416
4971 5384 5930


----------



## marathonman (Jun 27, 2018)

From Japan
Please add me: 5924 4134 3162

Thank you for many invitations.
Sorry, I can’t accept any more.
Thanks.


----------



## Pokemonshiz87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pokemonshiz87 said:


> 6051 5846 5187
> Ohio USA
> DAILY PLAYER. Daily gifter!



Add my husband also
6952 9734 7416


----------



## Fottiemadste (Jun 27, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0127 1697 5347!


----------



## Jwwhite10 (Jun 27, 2018)

0770 3217 5478
Daily & big city


----------



## SBG (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me will give gifts 7640 8401 5414


----------



## SBG (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me will give gifts 7640 8401 5414


----------



## SBG (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me will give gifts 7640 8401 5414


----------



## SBG (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me will give gifts 7640 8401 5414


Pokemonshiz87 said:


> Add my husband also
> 6952 9734 7416


----------



## Blakemartin1515 (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me 3520 1560 7132 will send gifts


----------



## matgoj (Jun 27, 2018)

8351 6250 1126 - Poland, lvl 31, daily player, will send gifts when available


----------



## TheLastPlayer (Jun 27, 2018)

4270 4323 6596


----------



## Dovla7 (Jun 27, 2018)

Europe 3278 0451 6081


----------



## Melonheeaaaddd (Jun 27, 2018)

Play everyday add me to exchange gifts! 
Lvl 37 
6629 0601 2585


----------



## xryukx (Jun 27, 2018)

xryukx said:


> Feel free to add us both
> 4127 9340 2451
> 1360 7123 6841
> We try to send you gifts when we can


We are still looking for alot more friends so add us please


----------



## Merdius (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi I'm from Italy, I give back gifts whenever i have them 
My code: 2178 5940 0448


----------



## matgoj (Jun 27, 2018)

Merdius said:


> Hi I'm from Italy, I give back gifts whenever i have them
> My code: 2178 5940 0448


Thank you for the gift, in next 8 hours i will send you gift back, i need to fill the equipment


----------



## GenuineToast (Jun 27, 2018)

My name is Uriah808 and im trainer level 30 my friend code is 
4606 4309 7969


----------



## wisteria1436 (Jun 27, 2018)

pizza


----------



## TheLastPlayer (Jun 27, 2018)

4270 4323 6596
Tomorrow i will go for a big walk and send many gifts, so add me!
Germany Player


----------



## JayRey62 (Jun 27, 2018)

7817 1500 2306 Avivd player, hit a lot of stops


----------



## Jadesmith280197 (Jun 27, 2018)

No


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
Add my Friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## boomcrash (Jun 27, 2018)

1355 4036 2850


----------



## Benedetto (Jun 27, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Falendreath (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me lots of gifts every day. 

7757 2087 9931


----------



## JiroJapan (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer.
Level 40 Blue team.
From Tokyo in Japan.

Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO !
And send gifts each other !
My Trainer Code is 4540 5640 8406.

I am waiting for an application from a person who lives far away.


----------



## Crawdacious (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking for international friends above 35.  We play every day, and are based in the US.
9028 5301 8916 and 5009 2501 1567


----------



## CCroustt (Jun 27, 2018)

My friend code is 7496 7745 5061


----------



## Flyingmice (Jun 27, 2018)

The limit on gifts you can accept per day is a downer


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jun 27, 2018)

Thirstytur1le

San Antonio Texas

Lvl 40.mystic every day player. Please I would like Japan and anyone overseas to trade gifts with thanks


----------



## tubaki (Jun 27, 2018)

We play everyday, retuning many gifts.
from Kyoto in Japan
5517 2137 1883
8020 7260 0138


----------



## RoyceCheng (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 35 from Hong Kong


----------



## rei19 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Japan and this is my code, add me :

7244 5938 2143


----------



## RuhMas (Jun 27, 2018)

Please friend me USA. Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is      9062 5415 0906


----------



## Ketelon3 (Jun 27, 2018)

California, USA
4300 3905 2230

I don’t live near many pokestops, rural area, but I’ve kept track of who has given me gifts and I will return, as soon as I can


----------



## Rfox1997x (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 27 from PA
0982 4452 0910


----------



## Rvnclwed (Jun 27, 2018)

132733665838


----------



## C_ezell (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me please. 3315 9251 6581


----------



## Sylveon1982 (Jun 27, 2018)

please add me and Let's send a gift to each other!
I`m from Japan.I am playing almost everyday.

I am looking for people in countries far from Japan like Europe and South America

1389 7030 7284


----------



## Jroth187 (Jun 27, 2018)

Los Angeles based! Add me! 

6981 2015 8733


----------



## Roxxas (Jun 27, 2018)

3311 8871 5160 anyone can add me i have lots of gifts to give


----------



## Roxxas (Jun 27, 2018)

3311 8871 5160 anyone can add me i have lots of gifts to give


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## Francom (Jun 27, 2018)

Friend code is: 3380 3967 1493
 I’m from Texas lvl 24 trying to get back in the game 
I don’t live near a lot of pokestops but will send gifts when I can


----------



## Bandit400 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm in japan.
Exchange gifts plz.
Only 5 people.

Finished


----------



## haruking (Jun 27, 2018)

DeanJames86 said:


> Hey guys, Yellow team over here from South Africa.
> Add me on 4309 2291 1435
> Cheers





TeegDeck said:


> Add me 3487 8478 0713
> Play everyday from Spencer, Iowa USA





Derstr said:


> Slovakia, level 35: 7437 4418 6401





ktdee1001 said:


> Please add me from the UK
> 
> 5195 0416 9976


----------



## kiik (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi, I’m from Japan. Please add me 35/Blue
1007 5533 2188


----------



## Yesi (Jun 27, 2018)

From Phoenix, AZ, USA
5888 1131 3625


----------



## Sinsiterr (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany/2.Appartment in San Francisco

I don't care where you from, 

*9075 1554 6471*


----------



## auticoder (Jun 27, 2018)

My +daughter account 258745508732 , 
Thanks for everyone who became friends with me , and also to future friends for her .


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Lvl 40, From Italy

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## jiiiN7280 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm in Japan. LV21 beginner
I'll be glad if you add me.

9022  4819  1155


----------



## Jurgen (Jun 27, 2018)

jiiiN7280 said:


> I'm in Japan. LV21 beginner
> I'll be glad if you add me.


You number?


----------



## jiiiN7280 (Jun 27, 2018)

Jurgen said:


> You number?


Sorry:9022  4819  1155


----------



## Santsai6343 (Jun 27, 2018)

From Taiwan ,ROC
5622 7808 8248
7351 0855 4090


----------



## soriginal (Jun 27, 2018)

2527 2530 1662


----------



## Ereuwyn (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi! Lv 25 & team Blue from Italy!
 0794 1235 2357


----------



## Mrlevithas (Jun 27, 2018)

Lvl 38 Germany 
5828 7610 1718


----------



## DxGizMo (Jun 27, 2018)

Add me Germany 5437 5874 9911


----------



## North85 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m from the Netherlands. Lvl. 36.
I send gifts to my friends every day.
6122 5036 4042


----------



## Sinsiterr (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany/2.Appartment in San Francisco

9075 1554 6471

Sending gifts everyday 


(Repost, still need Friends )


----------



## jjrox1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 23 - 9806 6178 2888


----------



## Itachi_23633 (Jun 27, 2018)

Team blue 7816 3286 9872


----------



## Afromike18 (Jun 27, 2018)

2271 1222 8759


----------



## Kimmers5342 (Jun 27, 2018)

1028 3662 2831


----------



## ollie1981 (Jun 27, 2018)

Will gift daily from the UK

0582 2847 6461


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking for some codes form:
- Argentina
- Australia
- New Zealand
- Alaska

You can pm me your codes
Thanks


----------



## MMIGHTY (Jun 27, 2018)

From the Netherlands (Amsterdam), 0525 4381 2466     AND   6296 0313 6207


----------



## AdmiralUdo (Jun 27, 2018)

Blue Team. Germany, 5908 4943 2456


----------



## CauseHyunA (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi guys! I’m from Canada, I play every day, and am level 32. I have two pokestops at my desk at work and give lots if gifts. Add me! 4071 7117 3777

Update: thank you all for the adds! There are so many of you that i cant refresh the pokestops enough to give you all gifts. Im so sorry to anyone who doesnt get one right away! Also my wedding is this weekend so forgive me if im offline for a couple days. ✌


----------



## Wildemama77 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nehme nach und nach alle Geschenke an. Bitte nicht auere sein wenn es heute nicht klappt.
MfG wildemama77

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[QUOTE = "Wildemama77, Post: 8097093, Mitglied: 454155"] Nehme nach und nach alle Geschenke an. Bitte nicht sauere sein wenn es heute nicht klappt.
MfG wildemama77 [/ QUOTE]


----------



## Mioxa (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi all,

My trainer name is Mioxa (lvl 31/ team blue) and I am from the Netherlands.

I am mostly searching for people who play in Japan or USA.

I've send a few people a request so hopefully you accept me.


----------



## BenKu82 (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany; Level 36; 7344 6731 3597


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sylveon1982 said:


> please add me and Let's send a gift to each other!
> I`m from Japan.I am playing almost everyday.
> 
> I am looking for people in countries far from Japan like Europe and South America
> ...


Hello from Madrid (Spain): added as a friend!! I will send you the first gift if you acept. And I Will wait for one! :-)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MiggyMiggs said:


> South African player - Cape Town
> Add me - 470392515834
> Lv30, Daily player , Will Gift
> Red Team


Hi Miggy. I send you my gift from Madrid (Spain). Waiting for yours!!  :-) By the way, I,ve been in Cape Town (Rocklands) 5 years ago and became in love (T. Mountain, Boulders,...). This can be the beggining of a great friendship!!


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Lvl 40

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey Friends 
Here is my ID: 7102 8868 8365
Lv 26 Germany


----------



## NickSquid (Jun 27, 2018)

2 Belgian trainers
5116 9275 1670

5068 1129 1696


----------



## chiary11111 (Jun 27, 2018)

I am in Japan. Yellow TL40.

I am looking for a friend living in Disney World.
Because I want an image of Disney World's Pocket Stop.
Please become a friend with me.

Sorry....I can not speak English.
:'(

2008 8612 6810


----------



## freddymajin (Jun 27, 2018)

from japan LVL38
please freind to me
my code is  9663 2072 0617
please freind to me


----------



## alextest72 (Jun 27, 2018)

Trainer from Germany here.
LV36, Team Blue.
Looking for friends throughout the world.
8182 9689 6785


----------



## KaedeMisumi (Jun 27, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Wildemama77 (Jun 27, 2018)

[QUOTE = "KaedeMisumi, post: 8097264, member: 454168"] Trainer aus den USA hier 
Bitte füge mich hinzu

4619 7137 0351 [/ QUOTE]
Bitte anannehmen bin aus Deutschland


----------



## Dsoulz (Jun 27, 2018)

Ty all for the friend invites me an my wife just had a baby on thursday and she hasent been able to enjoy her pokemom go on sleep time friend request her as well help her out ty 5193 8919 1726


----------



## No55 (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking for friends who give me gifts!
Will return gifts every time
3775 7379 7771
lvl 40 daily player from Japan


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 27, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## pomfrisindre (Jun 27, 2018)

daily player from norway will send gift to everyone that sends to me 
freindcode: 7597 7604 1492


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 27, 2018)

My friends code, also Germany, Hessen 

5944 9463 7772


----------



## MiggyMiggs (Jun 27, 2018)

SpanishYellow40 said:


> Hello from Madrid (Spain): added as a friend!! I will send you the first gift if you acept. And I Will wait for one! :-)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Hi SpanishYellow, Glad you had a great time when you came down to Cape Town, I'm actually half Portuguese so hopefully one day soon il visit Europe... I have hit my gift limit for the Day but will make sure to try send you a gift today and also receive yours tomorrow when my limit is removed.


----------



## FrediWanKenobi (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Mrks00 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi! Please add my girlfrinend from Canarias in Spain 5718 6232 2503 
Thanks!


----------



## choco0528 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm from japan. TL is 40.
Everyday I play pokemon go. So shall we exchange gift ^^ 

3324 6467 2757


----------



## Astrozombie138 (Jun 27, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> Level 22 ADD me on Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756 I will send gifts to all friends I live next to alot of  pokestops
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


8433 8646 6748 level 28

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DarkMike13 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lvl 30
Germany

8270 3979 5646


----------



## 43neko (Jun 27, 2018)

from Japan:7313 2686 4503


----------



## Misenfyr (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi i`m from Denmark. lvl. 37

7438 4119 9134


----------



## Cdoggcmu (Jun 27, 2018)

Michigan, USA 5522 1584 7749


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jun 27, 2018)

43neko said:


> from Japan:7313 2686 4503


Hi. I´m from Spain. Daily player. I will send you gifts all days from Madrid. I have added you to my friends list. My nick in the game: Hypotalamuski (Yellow team, Level 40). ありがとう   :-)


----------



## LuizSecret (Jun 27, 2018)

Yellow/GER/LVL30

2341 3160 6106

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

GER/29/Blue

8470 3410 5807


----------



## chiary11111 (Jun 27, 2018)

chiary11111 said:


> I am in Japan. Yellow TL40.
> 
> I am looking for a friend living in Disney World.
> Because I want an image of Disney World's Pocket Stop.
> ...



※Thank you！Closed


----------



## Caa31 (Jun 27, 2018)

4783 4354 5292 Lvl 24 from North America .


----------



## Lalanlola (Jun 27, 2018)

Friend code 3245 8963 0681
Another friend code 0815 9574 774


----------



## Vitl (Jun 27, 2018)

From Germany Lv 38: 7675 3061 8841


----------



## Astrozombie138 (Jun 27, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8433 8646 6748. And ADD my frie


Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8433 8646 6748 and ADD my friend too 1442 5790 7354.


----------



## ChicknSweetSour (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi, Guys
I'm a active player from Switzerland, Lvl 36 Team Valor

6814 2061 6209 is my friend code
I send every1 a gift so pls send me one back


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 27, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi my friend code is 4809 8535 7268

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lalanlola said:


> Friend code 3245 8963 0681
> Another friend code 0815 9574 774


 the last number is 2


----------



## ShioriMitsui (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello! I am living in Japan Tokyo.
Please become a friend!
 【5032 9409 4641】 
This is my brother! 
 【4032 5886 5926】


----------



## JoeCool (Jun 27, 2018)

daleezell said:


> I’m level 37 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go
> 
> 7472 6674 2933




I'm from germany  Baden-Württemberg, Lv39 Team Blue, my Code is 8882 0694 9187


----------



## ShioriMitsui (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello! I am living in Japan Tokyo.
Please become a friend! 
【5032 9409 4641】
 This is my brother! Thanks! 
【4032 5886 5926】


----------



## xryukx (Jun 27, 2018)

4127 9340 2451
1360 7123 6841


----------



## Nagira (Jun 27, 2018)

From Japan, Lv37
5208 3173 3587


----------



## Chrilllllllller (Jun 27, 2018)

Hallo  

Add 1753 3890 7277 and 
send gifts to me and then I will send back


----------



## Blakemartin1515 (Jun 27, 2018)

6583 2219 3906 add me send gifts to everyone


----------



## r2mich2 (Jun 27, 2018)

From Virginia in the US

1614 1432 0393


----------



## Dionne1971 (Jun 27, 2018)

Please add me. Daily player.  
2955 6184 3275


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Lvl 40

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## celetheana (Jun 27, 2018)

7238 1682 2736


----------



## Gbc288 (Jun 27, 2018)

2935 6016 9863
Brooklyn lvl.31 345 dex filled


----------



## divyansh101dabral (Jun 27, 2018)

My code 8092 1744 5167
Lvl 21 and need 2000 xp for lvl 22 ,will give gifts when I get them so pls do the same to me.Lets be friends and play together.


----------



## haruking (Jun 27, 2018)

Pernilla said:


> Hi guys!
> Level 37 from Sweden
> My code: 5147 1330 7199



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, this is pokeon go friend code 9640 7762 3465 of my japanese friends.
Please add to your friend list.


----------



## Bat67200 (Jun 27, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is: 1615 8314 5359. From France


----------



## Kimmers5342 (Jun 27, 2018)

4836 6489 2834

1028 3662 2831

A couple


----------



## Nicklseshlord (Jun 27, 2018)

Jevm97 said:


> 5417 2311 1476
> Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift. US.
> 
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

9558 8921 1500  canada will send gifts on a rugular basis want some trade km so send me gifts plse


----------



## renalanford (Jun 27, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## MichelleSvendsen123 (Jun 27, 2018)

0634 5919 5341


----------



## Nicklseshlord (Jun 27, 2018)

4576 8806 3315 my buddys account


----------



## Velander (Jun 27, 2018)

1137 7444 5798


----------



## Gbc288 (Jun 27, 2018)

9210 2101 5618
Lvl 31 NYC


----------



## Ezotes (Jun 27, 2018)

7583 3041 9895 add me coming from switzerland Europe


----------



## Robsergs (Jun 27, 2018)

1213 6963 7580
 USA, 33 Lv


----------



## sapu (Jun 27, 2018)

0942-3301-8066
3407-9676-9312
We from Indonesia. both lvl 38..
Please rename your buddy from where u from. Thx


----------



## ckebn (Jun 27, 2018)

From Denmark - trainer code: 9577 7128 7093
:-)


----------



## Pokemon_trainer (Jun 27, 2018)

We are from Munich in Germany. Please add us. 040954793021 and 346777128228.


----------



## Ericasman (Jun 27, 2018)

345641159157


----------



## 56play (Jun 27, 2018)

Dromertje33 said:


> [QUOTE = "56play, post: 8093978, lid: 453856"] hoi allemaal, ima LV40 Blue teamtrainer 56play in HongKong, kijk ernaar uit om de beste vriendschap te hebben met geweldige trainer over de hele wereld, voeg me toe via code 4580 8756 0465, tHX [/ quote]
> snd you a reguest from the netherlands
> 911996076170 dromertje33





Dromertje33 said:


> [QUOTE = "56play, post: 8093978, lid: 453856"] hoi allemaal, ima LV40 Blue teamtrainer 56play in HongKong, kijk ernaar uit om de beste vriendschap te hebben met geweldige trainer over de hele wereld, voeg me toe via code 4580 8756 0465, tHX [/ quote]
> snd you a reguest from the netherlands
> 911996076170 dromertje33





56play said:


> hi, pls receive my hk gift, hope surprise, thx



hi, pls also add my wife LV38 RED 643363541597 and sure will send u gift


----------



## instinctplyr (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi all, I'm a player from The Netherlands please add my code 3435 2842 8253.


----------



## Tojoe71 (Jun 27, 2018)

ADD me plz 7019 7199 1439


----------



## Idahuman (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello all, pls feel free to add me. Will send gifts whenever possible! 

Trainer code: 9557 5516 7480


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 27, 2018)

Low level player looking for friends.
Tampa area, Florida, USA.
6882 4383 5809


----------



## RikaFurude (Jun 27, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Immubach (Jun 27, 2018)

Heello trainers!

I am a player from Canary Islands (native spanish speaker). I am looking for some contacts and gifts. People from Japan, USA, Latin America or New Zealand are quite welcome.

_I'll share my code via PM._


Btw, if you're from Europe and you'll be on vacation over here, PM and I'll give you some indications and contacts.

Thanks for reading ^^


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Lvl 40,

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Ashash0f (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 32 from Vilnius, Lithuania
983998869298


----------



## MilenkoT (Jun 27, 2018)

6851 1773 6296 will send gifts to everyone


----------



## Kavengo (Jun 27, 2018)

9139 7280 2902 Switzerland


----------



## HybrisTill (Jun 27, 2018)

573387905901 Trainer from Germany  TL 4xlvl40 very active every day


----------



## KnickSven (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey Trainers. This is Sven from Berlin, Germany. 

I'm Lvl 37. My Friends Code is

4386 7055 9376

Feel free to add


----------



## Kub190783 (Jun 27, 2018)

Level 40.
Very active.
Germany, Hamburg.

2115 6185 2265


----------



## Pane (Jun 27, 2018)

4048 1956 9117


----------



## Henningsen61 (Jun 27, 2018)

level 40 from Denmark,I am looking for friends outside of Europe.


----------



## SassaCir (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm from Germany, lvl 40.
1447 4726 1536
I'm looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Henningsen61 (Jun 27, 2018)

Henningsen61 said:


> level 40 from Denmark,I am looking for friends outside of Europe.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## mmm908 (Jun 27, 2018)

Japan  Lvl 39 Blue
130669821147


----------



## Nic6868 (Jun 28, 2018)

990377858035 from Canada play pretty much daily will retirn gift


----------



## madridistaVer1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am in japan
514064803676

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am in japan
440772732251


----------



## Coasterking613 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey guys my code is 8475 7944 6533 please add me I'm from Florida


----------



## Badpumba (Jun 28, 2018)

1297 5437 3778 add me guys  London


----------



## Zekkaus (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello im looking for friend all around the world add me 7059 6684 2210


----------



## Badpumba (Jun 28, 2018)

Lvl 36 London 

1297 5437 3778

Gift for gift, max 24h to send back


----------



## lakisis (Jun 28, 2018)

8626 2741 8148
Japan


----------



## Jesterx99 (Jun 28, 2018)

Please add.  Daily player in Ohio.  Friend Code 6867 7236 1576.


----------



## JapanPokemonGO (Jun 28, 2018)

924679250202

JAPAN TOKYO PLAYER


----------



## ken2tokyo (Jun 28, 2018)

from Tokyo JAPAN
CODE 2349 9553 3452


----------



## princess81 (Jun 28, 2018)

North Carolina daily player lvl 39 please add 029440411047  full thanks for the requests


----------



## NickMarino (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm Nick from New Mexico, my UN in Pokemon Go is PhineasGrymm, and my friend code is 3326 5573 7850. I'd love to trade any Pokemon that's regional, since I have a lot of fire and rock types here xD


----------



## Teffie80 (Jun 28, 2018)

6670 0536 2293
5606 3828 8383
9992 7638 5006

From Virginia, US


----------



## Beakersdream (Jun 28, 2018)

Beakersdream said:


> Wendell, North Carolina 5128 3035 8911. Level 35 every day player





JiroJapan said:


> Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer.
> Level 40 Blue team.
> From Tokyo in Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Min-Jae (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyong~ Looking for Pokemon Friends in different countries! Min-Jae from South Korea 
Just comment where you from and i will add you guys

8355 7246 5836


----------



## Badpumba (Jun 28, 2018)

5585 4027 5939

1297 5437 3778

Gift for gift - send back max in 24h
London

GL evryone


----------



## Teffie80 (Jun 28, 2018)

Min-Jae said:


> Anyong~ Looking for Pokemon Friends in different countries! Min-Jae from South Korea
> Just comment where you from and i will add you guys
> 
> 8355 7246 5836


Sent you a request from Virginia on the US


----------



## Vanityofgod (Jun 28, 2018)

Level 27 from US. Will give gifts for gifts. 2212 6659 7393


----------



## suporoon (Jun 28, 2018)

0519 4446 7228
level 39
from japan


----------



## miya1002 (Jun 28, 2018)

Level29 I'm in japan
friend code:9394  1990  4445


----------



## fmoga76 (Jun 28, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! 
I am from JAPAN!! 

My Trainer Code is *2300 0306 4205*
Level 30


----------



## Zyrusz (Jun 28, 2018)

Complete


----------



## tsurusaru (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm a Japanese Pokemon trainer. I'd like to do a gift exchange.
0626 3893 3833


----------



## Abhijit (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi..My  code number is 7897 5053 0649.. I am from India


----------



## osusiman (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm in Japan
I want trade pokémon and send gift
please add my code
3673 7540 2622


----------



## Dirkie1970 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, i am a trainer from The Netherlands. Please add me to be friends and share gifts! 9033 5983 6539


----------



## Daniel1988Aa (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, i am from Germany and lookingfor ifts al ovr the world. i try to send every day gifts back. please send me request 
i am an aktiv lvl 40 player

7495 4082 3579

Have fun 
daniel


----------



## suporoon (Jun 28, 2018)

from japan
level 39
my brother code
1545 0472 6767


----------



## CeCeLemon (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

7794 4613 0461

I am in Canada. Let’s be friends!


----------



## BlueBot (Jun 28, 2018)

Beverly Hills and San Francisco ready to friend the world.  let's Pokemon. Add me and my travel crew. 4754 9085 8067 - 6664 6722 0767 - 4754 9085 8067 - 2557 6045 5304

We gift like MoFo YOLO


----------



## DaddyBo (Jun 28, 2018)

2735 6282 4287

US players please.  I’m level 40 and active


----------



## YouFoundWaldoX (Jun 28, 2018)

Canadian & I play daily & send gifts to everyone! 

6037 1625 4658


----------



## MARPIE12345 (Jun 28, 2018)

hi 

form italy add md


----------



## Nicole77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Form Germany
Level 32
3187 9791 3077


----------



## Cosmintm (Jun 28, 2018)

suporoon said:


> from japan
> level 39
> my brother code
> 1545 0472 6767


I have submitted a friend request from Romania (EU)
359060919168 level 35

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi,
From Romania 2 codes level 35 :
359060919168
404587969043


----------



## coluta (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm japanese.
Friend Code: 7273 7306 8038


----------



## Annika (Jun 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Suruga (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, there.
This is message from Japan, Shizuoka near by Mt. Fuji.
My code is 6384 3692 3182
From Europe, America, Oceania, Asia, Africa, Arctic, everyone is welcome!
For trainers outside Japan, I will send the gift from unique poke-stop if available.
I will try send gifts to all of my friends, thanks.


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 28, 2018)

from Japan

please add my friend
who lives far away from Japan

412013530279


----------



## Inchiastam (Jun 28, 2018)

From Milan Italy
please add my friend
3950 1332 5672


----------



## hiro26 (Jun 28, 2018)

i’m in Japan
Level 27
Friend Code: 6721 6229 7249


----------



## HitslikeBOT (Jun 28, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


6362 9089 2299 My friend Code, I live in Europe but I visit the US a lot, add me for many presents, I live near a pokestop and got a lot to share


----------



## Rgeis (Jun 28, 2018)

Here are mine and my friends one:

9652 0158 7336
8279 9752 4679


----------



## deNIED1337 (Jun 28, 2018)

3347 0732 5488

I´am from Germany. I Send everyone a Gift. LVL 40 Account

Pls Guys from a Long Distance to me.


----------



## kaedemula (Jun 28, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Harsha00711 (Jun 28, 2018)

I live in Sweden and I travel around the world. Add me 

2212 1827 5390

Pika pika!!!


----------



## lakisis (Jun 28, 2018)

8626 2741 8148
Japan.  TL37.  Red


----------



## ryo18 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, I live in Japan and play daily. Looking for gifts from other countries. Live next to a poke stop so will gift back

4207 7086 0014


----------



## PebexPomo (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, my trainer name is PebexPomo.
5976 6994 7897
from Poland.


----------



## iltsu70 (Jun 28, 2018)

The From Finland looking for outside Europe friends. Daily player LV37.

My code: 1014 1505 2584


----------



## lukaszD86 (Jun 28, 2018)

990363460251
I'm looking for friends from Asia and America.
My Kik ID: LukaszDz86


----------



## okakinotane (Jun 28, 2018)

.


----------



## snd42001 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello!  I am in Japan.
7076 0152 1441
level 39,yellow


----------



## AkuKarasu (Jun 28, 2018)

thanks to all of you who accepted my friendship already
great people ^o^


----------



## SAMURAIjapan (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer. 　Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO! 　My Trainer Code is 2637 6484 1821, 7304 0117 6025.


----------



## Harleyqueen (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you so much for all your invites. <3 Due to dozens of inv I must hide my id, sorry guys!


----------



## CarolineHowell (Jun 28, 2018)

Im from poland, my Pokemon friend Code is: 8158 6411 4464 add me 

Edit: so glad to receive so many gifts, sorry that i cannot give back right away, i dont have that many gifts, but i will give back eventually asap!!


----------



## ladyfritte (Jun 28, 2018)

im from germany (berlin), my friend code is : 76561198283653644  add me


----------



## Matts1992 (Jun 28, 2018)

UK add me !!
9250 2383 8551


----------



## Gussy05 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gussy05
UK 
Red
0586 9080 0486
Add me


----------



## Pokejizou (Jun 28, 2018)

*Hello there.*
I'm in Japan play daily.
Want other country friends.
Lvl37.gift for gift.
Plz add my code:2516 4714 0705.


----------



## Dionne1971 (Jun 28, 2018)

Daily player from United States. Please add me. 
295561843275


----------



## mre (Jun 28, 2018)

1500 0658 0454
here  in Japan
only South American people are required


----------



## Muggido (Jun 28, 2018)

8315 4903 9814 plus add me my list are empty


----------



## marcogcj007 (Jun 28, 2018)

Please add me 5526 6706 2526. I'm from the US active player


----------



## dsglg6 (Jun 28, 2018)

thanks for friend request


----------



## Aj74 (Jun 28, 2018)

Level 32 based in Scotland, player code 2777 5494 3141


----------



## CamuOwO (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey I'm lvl 26 and Team Blue
5900 9541 1495
from germany, playing literally everyday


----------



## lakisis (Jun 28, 2018)

8626 2741 8148
From Japan TL37


----------



## MilenkoT (Jun 28, 2018)

1451 0200 6636 add my girlfriend for gifts


----------



## AdmiralUdo (Jun 28, 2018)

Germany, blue Team, *5908 4943 2456*, feel free to add


----------



## Cosmintm (Jun 28, 2018)

Cosmintm said:


> I have submitted a friend request from Romania (EU)
> 359060919168 level 35
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I apologize to those who have not been able to send gifts today. I sent 40 today and it's raining now ... and tomorrow is another day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I apologize to those who have not been able to send gifts today. I sent 40 today and it's raining now ... and tomorrow is another day


----------



## kurza (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi everybody I am from Austria and looking for Pokemon go friends.
I am level 34 (red team) and play every day

My code is 2664 8852 5817

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi again, my french friend play also every day. She is team red level 33.

Her code is 0848 7129 4927


----------



## Robsergs (Jun 28, 2018)

2208 5665 9557


----------



## BixNine (Jun 28, 2018)

0018 8468 3283

USA Sending daily gifts!


----------



## Liamniko (Jun 28, 2018)

1647 8567 9061 

From Denmark i need friends


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 28, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## CanisyMinor (Jun 28, 2018)

level 35 from japan
add me
6519 6211 3211


----------



## emev2 (Jun 28, 2018)

6760 5648 2845


----------



## Itachi_23633 (Jun 28, 2018)

Team blue 7816 3286 9872


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 28, 2018)

Red Lvl 40

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## DoberPower (Jun 28, 2018)

Gamer name: DoberPower
Gode : 4389 2347 7180
From: Denmark
Level: 33


----------



## Kavengo (Jun 28, 2018)

0060 4940 8114 From Switzerland


----------



## Debsiibob (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, sending from Denmark. Searching from Asia & USA

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 2118 9815 0806!


----------



## CamuOwO (Jun 28, 2018)

My friends also look for ppl to exchange gift's all from germany

7429 2547 4312 - lvl 21 - Red
7095 6092 7718 - lvl 20 Red
0459 9039 2310 - lvl 22 Red

and mine again just in case :'D
5900 9541 1495 - lvl 26 Blue

daily active


----------



## Engager77 (Jun 28, 2018)

LVL40 The Netherlands 873773118556
Very active 

LVL36 The Netherlands 227711415251
LVL38 The Netherlands 240980297285
LVL36 The Netherlands 113837260380


----------



## Trymeilightup (Jun 28, 2018)

Handle: Trymeilightup
Level: 34
Location: California 
Code: 2735 4982 6109 

Looking to exchange gifts and trade!


----------



## Growlie31 (Jun 28, 2018)

Can't accept any more requests at this time. Thank you for all the new friends!!!


----------



## jaredball1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Portland Oregon USA
Daily player
Level 29 - Team Mystic
351331507581


----------



## tapefive (Jun 29, 2018)

End

South Korea


----------



## tifalockhart2046 (Jun 29, 2018)

Level 31, live in Florida, United States. I will always return gifts  
5269 0141 4476

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Adds my friend too, he’s good at returning gifts no one has sent him any yet 
He’s in south Florida
7469 3273 4687


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Maniac4Pokemon (Jun 29, 2018)

3372 2247 3598


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Ladywarrior6801 (Jun 29, 2018)

7587 7296 2609 Milwaukee area wi 
8611 5695 5897 Same area mine next is my husbands 
7511 8239 8378


----------



## woodyuetaku (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, I’m from Japan.
Have a lot of gifts and Happy to send them.

pls add my code below
796383806932


----------



## bambam92 (Jun 29, 2018)

Code: 1024 7418 7331
from romania


----------



## Filcon (Jun 29, 2018)

5824 8121 0479


----------



## Benotrator (Jun 29, 2018)

586136652497


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 29, 2018)

0616 2025 5346 the land down under (Australia)


----------



## DasMagischeAuge (Jun 29, 2018)

My gf is also looking for a few long-distance friends, Asia, America and Australia are very welcome ;-)

Stern69Schnuppe

Done! Thanks for adding :-)


----------



## LouisKim (Jun 29, 2018)

Seoul, Korea. And frequently business trip to overseas.
Code : 4501 5913 3241


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Hagard (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, I’m from France.
pls add my code below

2071 4752 2169


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 29, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 29, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## Teletubby (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me im Daily on and sending Gifts : 5242 3800 0802 greetings from Germany .


----------



## Flake85 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m a level 31 from u.s get lots of gifts from poke stops my Pokemon Id is 711252415369 add me please


----------



## 0ni0nsoup (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi! from Seoul, south korea

3054 8440 3304

Lets be a friend!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jun 29, 2018)

0009 2904 4218 add me and a friend
6400 0991 9847 
6234 2987 8218
5405 3472 5904

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## dime_time (Jun 29, 2018)

Singapore 5432 1301 8115
Lvl 40, have 16 gifts...pls add and send gifts.. I will send gifts too


----------



## pgojpn (Jun 29, 2018)

3000 7995 4250

Tokyo, Japan

i wanna sent gifts to gain 3000xp.


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 29, 2018)

Germany 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
Add my Friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## YoungLimKr (Jun 29, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3103 2145 2902!
From Korea. Trainer Level is 37 now


----------



## Olimpa (Jun 29, 2018)

My pals code, add pls. 
2353 4188 9135.


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## suholee (Jun 29, 2018)

1698 4421 6496
level : 32 
korea


----------



## DoberPower (Jun 29, 2018)

Please..... stop sending more friends request. 
I can not collect so many gifts . I will send to all of you but not every day. Thank you for your understanding

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DoberPower said:


> Gamer name: DoberPower
> Gode : 4389 2347 7180
> From: Denmark
> Level: 33


Please stop sending more friends request. I can not collect so many gifts. I will send to all but not everyday. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Amarens (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking for friends from New Zealand Australia Japan America

9041 9557 8338


----------



## Egypt (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me 6952 0312 8569. Looking for friends who actively trade gifts.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 29, 2018)

'


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jun 29, 2018)

0ni0nsoup said:


> Hi! from Seoul, south korea
> 
> 8736 3381 1755
> 
> ...


Hi. Perfect: I´m Hypotalamuski, yellow color and level 40, frome Spain. I've just added you to my friend list so we can start to change gifts!!  고마워.


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 29, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## MagikarpSpy (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello i am from Swizerland add my me

MY Code 3158 1568 5989


----------



## Dwebble (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, I'm korean Lv 21.
Friend Code : 0100 8646 1424


----------



## WinterWolf182 (Jun 29, 2018)

Level 25
WinterWolf182
7835 2061 3014

New to this site but looking to share a bunch of gifts I have collected from PokeStops.  They are filling up my bag and would love to get rid of some ASAP.  I hope that some of you will send me some too so I can see what's even in them. I'm a loser and have no Pokemon friends, lol so i don't even know what the gifts contain.

Thanks, hope to make some friends


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Orignex (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me im from Germany all countries are wellcom in my list  1947-6086-9256


----------



## Forbes (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi please add me I am playing everyday. Level 34 and travel around a lot, promise to return all gifts from Scotland 
0323 3769 2942


----------



## Orignex (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys add me 1947-6086-9256 

And my friend 8118-0733-3864

we are froim germany and try to sent gifts always back


----------



## haruking (Jun 29, 2018)

This is pokeon go friend code list of my japanese friends.
819099856720
643799581725
247741708610
665004593704
Please add to your friend code list.


----------



## Amaial (Jun 29, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 29, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

 I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## 112233 (Jun 29, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## x7Sephirothx (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me. Send gifts daily. 4608 1209 9623


----------



## Mogacux (Jun 29, 2018)

My Code 0377 1285 2489 gifts from  North germany


----------



## wonsang0512 (Jun 29, 2018)

code : 5098 0132 8213


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 29, 2018)

Red LVL 40

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 29, 2018)

Two accounts from the Bay Area:
6003 6690 1462
5791 7587 5432


----------



## PokeWeasel (Jun 29, 2018)

hello, im fairly new to po-go and would love to make friends from all over the world
im team instinct, lets exchange presents ^^

my friendcode is 9082 4041 6838

cu, weasel =^.^=

edit: thank you i got so many friends, it will take some time to send you all presents, so much more people than i thought oOo


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 29, 2018)

My Brothers

3586 4544 8179


----------



## Mogacux (Jun 29, 2018)

German daily  Player  040218956058


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 29, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Lurk3r (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me 7467 0735 7328
Gifts for gifts everyday.


----------



## PriMark (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, i'm from Italy and i will send as many gifts as possible!
Add me 4211 1473 5684


----------



## Lurk3r (Jun 29, 2018)

And add my friend. Daily players!
3189 9160 1148


----------



## CHOI_KOREA (Jun 29, 2018)

hi, i want more friends^^
4093 2592 6562
from south korea


----------



## Blake1382 (Jun 29, 2018)

559078987645
Level 24, USA, Very Active


----------



## kanadetachibana (Jun 29, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## discoschnupfen (Jun 29, 2018)

3196 0897 2453

I live in a village without a Pokestop. I will send gifts back if i can


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jun 30, 2018)

German 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
And add my friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## YUNHARANG (Jun 30, 2018)

9662 5255 2297 korea
thank you friend


----------



## yunga (Jun 30, 2018)

lvl 34
1730 6917 1682
very active
from south korea


----------



## thechaos16 (Jun 30, 2018)

7715 7810 4649


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 30, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Titanium22222 (Jun 30, 2018)

Level 37
From south korea
6340 2573 7195


----------



## MasterTi (Jun 30, 2018)

Exchanging gifts on daily basis
Level 38 from Switzerland
*2218 2151 0356*


----------



## mingwan (Jun 30, 2018)

8216 4980 2628 level 37 korea 
Whoever sends me


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336
I am a Japanese living in Japan

I hand gifts every day I also give you gift every day!

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## Nurshlob (Jun 30, 2018)

Add my friend code please. I send gifts out everyday. I’m in the United States - Virginia. I would love to have a lot of foreign friends!


----------



## chobyounggook (Jun 30, 2018)

South korea, 5090 9926 1808


----------



## Nurshlob (Jun 30, 2018)

Nurshlob said:


> Add my friend code please. I send gifts out everyday. I’m in the United States - Virginia. I would love to have a lot of foreign friends!


 my friend code is 2383 4046 9176


----------



## Pokemonshiz87 (Jun 30, 2018)

Pokemonshiz87 said:


> 6051 5846 5187
> Ohio USA
> DAILY PLAYER. Daily gifter!
> 
> ...




Just wanted to let everyone know im overwhelmed with the friend requests. Im trying to get enough gifts for everyone. I wont be accepting any more requests until i gift all those i already accepted.

 I will not open your gift until i can give one back!


----------



## jay.d (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey, level 26 from Independence MO 

Would like only people from mo or ks if possible thanks

My friend code is 0866 6490 7894


----------



## IceCreeper909 (Jun 30, 2018)

IceKun909
USA, southern California 
9795 0701 5488
I accept all and send lots of gifts


----------



## Itachi_23633 (Jun 30, 2018)

Team blue 7816 3286 9872

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7816 3286 9872


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 30, 2018)

Add my girlfriend, she's on red team.
Tampa Bay area, Florida, US.

3994 9743 8861


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 6555 1640 9317

I am in Japan

I will give you a gift every day

nstead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## DoSun (Jun 30, 2018)

orz
^
Hi! Brazilian and South American Trainers,

I'm live in Tokyo, Japan and an active Lv40 trainger belonging to Valor.
As you may know, Brazil is the opposite side of the world of Japan.
"FurthestCity" shows the distance from Tokyo to;

Porto Alegre, Brazil : 18,822km
Curitiba, Brazil : 18,588km
Montevideo, Uruguay : 18,581km
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil : 18,560km
Buenos Aires, Argentina : 18,377km
It means that you can get the distance over 18,000km of Pilot Medal when you get an egg by my gift and exchange the pokemon which born from it with your nearest friend.
Why don't you try to be friends with me?

Please send a invitation to my trainer code : *9078 9940 2947*

I also want to be friends with Australian, New Zelandar and African trainers.

Since I want to surely send a gift to my friends everyday, I will close the recruitment when my friend list reaches around 30 trainers.

Thank you for your attention!

P.S.
If you change the name of your buddy to the name of the city you live in, it will be very effective for us to remain friends.

To Japanese peers;
I would like to be friends preferentially with trainers who lives in a country as far away as possible, so I sincerely apologize that even if I receive an invitation from you, I can not respond.


----------



## zxc (Jun 30, 2018)

from Japan 8094 7484 8648


----------



## DoSun (Jun 30, 2018)

If you change the name of your buddy to the name of the city you live in, it will be very effective for us to remain friends.


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 30, 2018)

Lvl 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## miya-jap (Jun 30, 2018)

My friend code is 5646 2941 0192 
I'm japanese player.


----------



## Hyro (Jun 30, 2018)

--- deleted ---


----------



## chobyounggook (Jun 30, 2018)

5090 9926 1808 South Korea ! I will send you present !


----------



## hiroshim0939026786 (Jun 30, 2018)

from Japan.
code: *6015 3895 7352*
Team: Instinct
Level: 26


----------



## UKPGOPlayer (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for adding me. Look forward to sending and receiving gifts.


----------



## AniketR (Jun 30, 2018)

To make me friend use code 4317 1380 6999! Lvl 25
This my 2nd account code
1296 1083 0942
Thanks for these requests I got

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

4317 1380 6999! Lvl 25
1296 1083 0942! Lvl 25
Use these codes to be my Friend


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336

I am in Japan

I will give you a gift every day

nstead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## Forbes (Jun 30, 2018)

My friend would like to share his gifts with those who wish to return them, he plays everyday, thanks

5163 9459 5797


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jun 30, 2018)

hiroshim0939026786 said:


> from Japan.
> code: *6015 3895 7352*
> Team: Instinct
> Level: 26


Hi. Added! I am from Madrid, Spain. Instinct team and level 40. Hellow muy friend!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



japanese______ said:


> My Code 2106 4624 1336
> 
> I am in Japan
> 
> ...


Done! From Spain you will have gifts all days! ;-)


----------



## Robsergs (Jun 30, 2018)

7019 6985 8003


----------



## shim31 (Jun 30, 2018)

8176 2202 4075

I have so many gifts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8176 2202 4075 (USA)
This is my pokemon go friend code
I can give a gift everyday


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 30, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Jun 30, 2018)

Add me, daily player. Will return gifts asap. 
Netherlands.
1948 7738 2640


----------



## Taeeun (Jun 30, 2018)

.


----------



## hahaha (Jun 30, 2018)

6212 5857 5633 korea plz


----------



## Vanhelsing188 (Jun 30, 2018)

From Sweden here:
Ingame name: VanHelsing188
Friend Code: 4614-3528-5379

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hyro said:


> I am live in *Yokohama* (*Japan*).
> I am looking for _a few friends_ who live _far away from Japan_.
> If you send me a gift everyday, I will also send you a gift from Japan properly.
> My trainer code is *5331 2470 8081*


Added from Sweden, I also send gifts to everyone


----------



## Tzekra (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi,
Iam from Germany pls add.
9308 9221 5542


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jun 30, 2018)

Lvl 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Hyro (Jun 30, 2018)

Hyro said:


> --- Closed ---
> Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Taeeun (Jun 30, 2018)

hi im from korea
if u wnat add me plz!
all team mystic acc
daily player!
  2549 8526 8524
 0685 4372 5350


----------



## leo161721 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi,
I will send the gift to you everyday please add me
4386 4648 0916


----------



## NikBo97 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey I‘m from Germany, add me for daily gifts.
8897 7760 7017


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jun 30, 2018)

Taeeun said:


> hi~ im from korea.
> daily player
> if u want add me plz.
> 0174 0704 0275


Added! From Spain. Yellow level 40. Hellow my friend!


----------



## Sensazel (Jun 30, 2018)

*1706 7629 3873*

Hey, I'm from Berlin (Germany)
Living next to 3 Pokestops.
Daily Presents.

see ya


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 30, 2018)

please add my friends

looking for a trainer who lives far away from Japan

237271011039
980407641301
640258452099


----------



## ZefixOidaaa (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey People. Add me lvl 31. Team red from Germany Bavaria. Online every day. Looking for friends from America, South America, Asia, Afrika and Australia

Friend Code: 8086 0594 8980


----------



## Blaster0001 (Jun 30, 2018)

7258 2013 8286
From Canada


----------



## tokyo (Jun 30, 2018)

8848016420829

Hello from Japan


----------



## Orignex (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys add me 1947-6086-9256 

And my friends 8118-0733-3864

And 4705-5593-1568

we are from german villages and try to sent gifts always back


----------



## Flunatic (Jun 30, 2018)

Lvl 27 - São Paulo, Brazil.
4197 3598 7507


----------



## tsurusaru (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm a Japanese Pokemon trainer. I'd like to do a gift exchange.
2362 2355 6332


----------



## KimYubin (Jun 30, 2018)

List Full


----------



## JAPAN38 (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m from Japan.
5266 3801 3377
7475 5443 5275


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336

I am a Japanese living in Japan

I send a gift every day

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336

I am a Japanese living in Japan

I send a gift every day

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## AmontY (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi i'm korean.
trainer code : 7960 2168 9897


----------



## KarlettoVonMattethorn (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m from Barcelona, Spain. Lvl 40. Looking for friends fron Asia, Eeuu, australia, NZed.
145289365986


----------



## CountRavioli123 (Jun 30, 2018)

Friend code: 7657 2294 9917  USA


----------



## Actffe35 (Jun 30, 2018)

Korea ,south 
8737 6034 6125

Bf 1:  5306 2304 1088
Bf 2:  8908 4699 0656


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 30, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Actffe35 (Jun 30, 2018)

Korea ,south 
8737 6034 6125

Bf 1:  5306 2304 1088
Bf 2:  8908 4699 0656


----------



## ladyfritte (Jun 30, 2018)

758907729005


----------



## ShaunGoodwin (Jun 30, 2018)

Australia

Play daily.
Send gifts daily.

3263 7078 5176


----------



## Olimpa (Jun 30, 2018)

Add me 6461 5409 8583


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jun 30, 2018)

San Antonio texas
Lvl 32. Everyday player team.mystic
I need friends from all.over


----------



## DoSun (Jun 30, 2018)

orz
^
Hi! Brazilian and South American Trainers,

I'm live in Tokyo, Japan and an active Lv40 trainger belonging to Valor.
As you may know, Brazil is the opposite side of the world of Japan.
"FurthestCity" shows the distance from Tokyo to;

Porto Alegre, Brazil : 18,822km
Curitiba, Brazil : 18,588km
Montevideo, Uruguay : 18,581km
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil : 18,560km
Buenos Aires, Argentina : 18,377km
It means that you can get the distance over 18,000km of Pilot Medal when you get an egg by my gift and exchange the pokemon which born from it with your nearest friend.
Why don't you try to be friends with me?

Please send a invitation to my trainer code : *9078 9940 2947*

I also want to be friends with Australian, New Zelandar and African trainers.

Since I want to surely send a gift to my friends everyday, I will close the recruitment when my friend list reaches around 30 trainers.

Thank you for your attention!

P.S.
If you change the name of your buddy to the name of the city you live in, it will be very effective for us to remain friends.

To Japanese peers;
I would like to be friends preferentially with trainers who lives in a country as far away as possible, so I sincerely apologize that even if I receive an invitation from you, I can not respond.


----------



## JinBoB (Jun 30, 2018)

5217 9142 0287 i'm from Korea 
I will give you a gift every day


----------



## KarlettoVonMattethorn (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m from Barcelona, Spain. Lvl 40. Looking for friends from New Zeland.
3661 6399 2530


----------



## japanese______ (Jun 30, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336

I am a Japanese living in Japan

I send a gift every day

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## zxc (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm from Japan , add me 8094 7484 8648


----------



## Man16 (Jun 30, 2018)

Trainer level 29 SC USA trainer code 4085 4136 1032


----------



## zxc (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm from Japan , add me 6555 1640 9317


----------



## PokeAman (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm from California!
I gift daily!

3065 6287 0471


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 30, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## pkmngotk (Jun 30, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> 
> Team - Red
> FC - 2688 7314 8894
> Let's digest your gift


----------



## Dovla7 (Jun 30, 2018)

Europe 3278 0451 6081


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 30, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## zpAti3nCe (Jun 30, 2018)

Looking for far away country friends.  Gift for gift. We are trying to get the pilot badge.
3 active players from Norway
Add us if you have the same interest!

1413 4371 8214
2162 4357 6407
894299887137


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 30, 2018)

Another from Germany/Hessen

5662 0392 3037


----------



## Skoriox (Jun 30, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Subzeron17 (Jun 30, 2018)

8989 4547 0122 Level 30 London


----------



## Th3xile (Jun 30, 2018)

7102 8868 8365

6825 5093 0827


----------



## Vitl (Jun 30, 2018)

From Germany: 7675 3061 8841


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jul 1, 2018)

San Antonio texas
Lvl 32. Everyday player team.mystic
I need friends from


----------



## rich13 (Jul 1, 2018)

4790-2997-3519


----------



## zxc (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm from Japan , add me 8094 7484 8648


----------



## lsy (Jul 1, 2018)

THX!!! guy!


----------



## japanese______ (Jul 1, 2018)

My Code 2106 4624 1336

I am a Japanese living in Japan

I send a gift every day

Instead, please give me a gift every day


----------



## tuesdaybyday01 (Jul 1, 2018)

5072 6985 1025
in korea south ^^


----------



## Lurk3r (Jul 1, 2018)

7467 0735 7328 add me gifts for gifts.


----------



## yo0366 (Jul 1, 2018)

HI~
Level 39from south korea
code 2228 6658 0771
thank you~


----------



## Hyro (Jul 1, 2018)

--- Closed ---
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kimyouchan (Jul 1, 2018)

i'm from south korea
Lvl 32. Everyday player team.mystic
I need friends from all.over
I send a gift every day
Instead, please give me a gift every day

3702 9678 8570
5928 0390 8500
6334 8743 3787


----------



## yosshii55 (Jul 1, 2018)

I am TL 40 "yosshii 55", from Japan.
I applied. Thank you.


----------



## hideden (Jul 1, 2018)

1595 5437 4432

Hi guys, I'm from Japan.
Red team, 37 lv.

play every day, and will return gifts to whoever sends.


----------



## naokki (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello all, my lvl is 40 play every day and will send as many gifts as I can

Thank you for many applications


----------



## JiWoong (Jul 1, 2018)

11

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I’m level 34 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go 

5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

’m level 34 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go 

5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726
5902 9704 9726


----------



## Charrllynilzsino (Jul 1, 2018)

L


----------



## RyuJiwoong (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm from Korea.
My level is 34. And I have many gifts.

5902 9704 9726


----------



## JiWoong (Jul 1, 2018)

5902 9704 9726


----------



## BoyJupiter (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## indigos (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello Lv39 play every day.

0059 3530 3173


----------



## pro-pumper (Jul 1, 2018)

here is my code:


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 1, 2018)

6234 2987 8218 add me and a friend
6400 0991 9847 
0009 2904 4218 


daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3


----------



## GetBootedSkid (Jul 1, 2018)

4399 0973 5351
Team Mystic Only!


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 1, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## ckck77 (Jul 1, 2018)

2650 8639 2265 south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

???????????????


----------



## mugen-neko (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm lv 33 from Japan.
My friend code is 846930645794.
pls add me your as a friend.

Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, I sent a friend request.
Pls add me as friend, thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GetBootedSkid said:


> 4399 0973 5351
> Team Mystic Only!



I sent a friend code.
pls add me as a friend, thanks.


----------



## woodyuetaku (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi this is my friend’s ID From Japan.
pls, add him.

072570628874


----------



## ajmdvp (Jul 1, 2018)

Please add me  
lv 36 from JAPAN
1863 4058 3468


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 1, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Kena1217 (Jul 1, 2018)

Level 26
Friend Code; 5300 2178 4952


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 1, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## kiko429 (Jul 1, 2018)

Level38 Valor Team
I'm from Asia and would like to make friend with all around the world
my code : 4842 5477 1844


----------



## Fredouille (Jul 1, 2018)

Add me I play a lot and regift 7897 2131 0080


----------



## yukorin (Jul 1, 2018)

yukorin said:


> I'm level 35 from Tokyo,JAPAN.
> 267942431015





yukorin said:


> j


----------



## Suruga (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi, all.  *** applicationsclosed ***

Thank you for a lot of application, now I have 100 friends.
I sent 100 gifts at this weekend, but you know, send 100 gifts daily is very hard and I can open 20 gifts per day.

Thank you for your patience and enjoy together!!




Suruga said:


> Hi, there.
> This is message from Japan, Shizuoka near by Mt. Fuji.
> My code is ***************
> From Europe, America, Oceania, Asia, Africa, Arctic, everyone is welcome!
> ...


----------



## Charrllynilzsino (Jul 1, 2018)

hi, i'm from korea.

level 31.
5776 1891 4418

level 30.
9627 1831 8021


----------



## innerpeaceworld (Jul 1, 2018)

.


----------



## chobyounggook (Jul 1, 2018)

South Korea, 8856 8179 8668 I will send you a present everyday !


----------



## Naahkrin (Jul 1, 2018)

7536 5908 6886
Germany
Lvl 35


----------



## Voltex94 (Jul 1, 2018)

Germany, Level 40, Daily active, will reply to every gift, looking for asia, america, australia only

0426 3060 9733


Germany, Level 37, daily active, will reply to every gift, looking for asia, america, australia only

9847 8560 5244


----------



## Politoedd (Jul 1, 2018)

3450 1961 1805
from South Korea


----------



## xryukx (Jul 1, 2018)

I am from Germany, will try to send gifts as much as i can 

2947 2746 1574


----------



## xryukx (Jul 1, 2018)

xryukx said:


> I am from Germany, will try to send gifts as much as i can
> 
> 2947 2746 1574



And add my friend aswell:
1360 7123 6841


----------



## Hamshiba (Jul 1, 2018)

Level 40 from Japan
Friend Code 1855 5641 5143


----------



## Specialwon (Jul 1, 2018)

end


----------



## KimYubin (Jul 1, 2018)

I live in Korea.
34Lv, an egg exchange friend.
My friend code is 488411770700
Please add it quickly !!


----------



## Mturlock (Jul 1, 2018)

Level 29 from Alberta, Canada
Team Mystic (Blue)
**** **** ****


----------



## suholee (Jul 1, 2018)

1698 4421 6496
LEVEL : 33
KOREA


----------



## Iceyman36 (Jul 1, 2018)

Active player from UK 
Add me 
4630 1131 9671


----------



## Cdirkson (Jul 1, 2018)

Add me ! From Canada!

3675 4955 7111


----------



## Zanlii (Jul 1, 2018)

won’t be able to keep up with more people now, removing friend code for the time being


----------



## Jlundgren3387 (Jul 1, 2018)

0255 7850 2533 from usa add me


----------



## boo_alix (Jul 1, 2018)

0002 4209 8148

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*0002 4209 8148*


----------



## Solorian2 (Jul 1, 2018)

It is helpful if you use the country you live in as the name your buddy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Looking for friends from Australia and NZ.
9706 1758 1963

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm level 40 Valor in USA.


----------



## Devis (Jul 1, 2018)

1190 2822 6963

Daily gifts  - Level 29 - Germany (NRW)


----------



## xryukx (Jul 1, 2018)

I am looking for some friends to level up fast, please help me:

7632 0443 3002


----------



## RVK33 (Jul 1, 2018)

My friend code is: 1739 4906 6401


----------



## eddiePokemon (Jul 1, 2018)

2189 4625 0834

Gift for a Gift. It's that simple


----------



## evilmumi (Jul 1, 2018)

0643 2410 2624


----------



## Thom_legg8872 (Jul 1, 2018)

Level 32 .Alberta Canada 
0717 7972 1859 
Add meeeeee!


----------



## marlenewalla (Jul 1, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## shanes852 (Jul 1, 2018)

Here's my friend code 0320-0470-8094


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 1, 2018)

German 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
And add my friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## shiorimrama (Jul 1, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Rfox1997x (Jul 2, 2018)

Add me 
025019472476


----------



## brandnewbradyy (Jul 2, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## TatZu (Jul 2, 2018)

Trainers from San Francisco, CA
Level 39 & 37 - Team Blue
4504 1039 4723
6918 3649 3070


----------



## Arcadure (Jul 2, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 4094 9080 5620!


----------



## Solorian2 (Jul 2, 2018)

auticoder said:


> My +daughter account 258745508732 ,
> Thanks for everyone who became friends with me , and also to future friends for her .


Where are you from?


----------



## Solorian2 (Jul 2, 2018)

XXK4TTIXX said:


> 0429 0875 8669 add me


Where are you from?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Doolstar said:


> 9375 4981 2439
> Please send me some gifts. Need pokeballs


Where are you from?


----------



## woogida (Jul 2, 2018)

my friend code 2333 3358 3349


----------



## YellowMamba33 (Jul 2, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## withmic (Jul 2, 2018)

8354 9131 0992

iam from korea

lets exchange monsters and gifts


----------



## YellowMamba33 (Jul 2, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Smitttssss (Jul 2, 2018)

2680 6670 9146
Add me.


----------



## Solorian2 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm accepting friends from Asia, Australia, NZ, Africa. Far from USA. Please name your buddy so I know where you are from or I can't be friends. Thanks to so many friends all over the world!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Solorian2 said:


> I'm accepting friends from Asia, Australia, NZ, Africa. Far from USA. Please name your buddy so I know where you are from or I can't be friends. Thanks to so many friends all over the world!


9706 1758 1963


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2018)

My code is 2773 4144 8520
I’m from South korea


----------



## qpwoei1357 (Jul 2, 2018)

7472 6674 2933 i'm korea


----------



## KimYubin (Jul 2, 2018)

I live in Daegu, Korea.
I am the captain of the Raid Team in eastern Daegu.
I want foreign friends to exchange eggs.
I always hang out with my partner.
My friend code is 5016 1999 3096
My partner's friend code is 5700 7707 1110


----------



## qpwoei1357 (Jul 2, 2018)

Level-21
3742 6718 7739 korea


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 2, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Devis (Jul 2, 2018)

And add a friend of mine. Daily gifts - Active - Germany 

7532 7616 8320


----------



## Rvnclwed (Jul 2, 2018)

Still have room, feel free to add me!

1327 3366 5838


----------



## Joker_Black (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello, every everyone~ 
I often use Pokemon Go in South Korea.

My code is 1611 4312 1485


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 2, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)


daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Jul 2, 2018)

DELETED


----------



## Lurk3r (Jul 2, 2018)

Add me! 7467 0735 7328


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 2, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Hemme4050 (Jul 2, 2018)

XXX
Thanks


----------



## Swedenxian (Jul 2, 2018)

deleted.


----------



## Hemme4050 (Jul 2, 2018)

madmacks said:


> 2324 1445 1736
> Will return gifts.
> From Australia, looking for international friends.


Request sent from Denmark.
Hemme4050

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LeeshieLeesh said:


> 8745 0115 1874
> Valor
> Live in a main city in New Zealand (Auckland)
> I play everyday with my boyf, loads of gifts to give


Request sent from Denmark 
Henne 4050


----------



## Th3xile (Jul 2, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## QueenFabrey (Jul 2, 2018)

Add me I regift ! 7951 9408 6883


----------



## EAren (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, i'm a french player, gift for gift add me  : 4611 9295 1773


----------



## Hisa9696 (Jul 2, 2018)

3110 9679 0916
Level 18


----------



## Shinozuke00 (Jul 2, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## mikechoi (Jul 2, 2018)

hey! Guys.
Nice to see you!!
I'm from Korea(south).
I'm playing daily and have 3 trainers.
Plz add me and name your buddy after your country to know where you are.
Plz add third's and second's first, cause first was almost full, so i could not send a gift people quickly who add my first code.
My second's code is 9516 5890 8875.
Third is 0268 7400 7918.
My code is 8843 5188 5236.
Have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## Aditya42094 (Jul 2, 2018)

8461 4439 1070 pls add..UK


----------



## Frenchjoshy (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm from the uk and my code is
5691 3965 0839 
Please feel free to add me


----------



## kaedemaname (Jul 2, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## mre (Jul 2, 2018)

5599 8327 8298
here in Japan
in Brazil or Chile trainer are most welcome


----------



## Blackmonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

Germany. Code is 2426 0283 1043.


----------



## HighTension (Jul 2, 2018)

0937 2196 4905 Korea,south
Plz I want friend


----------



## T0TTI (Jul 2, 2018)

Location: Hamburg, Germany
Team/Level: Team Valor (RED) level 39

I´m Looking for Daily gift exchange friends from US,CA,Australia,ASIA(Korea/Japan)    
Please name your buddy after your country (to see where you are).
I only accept buddy with countries names.

Add me:
2799 0089 3524


----------



## Mkeyjp (Jul 2, 2018)

Pls add me from Japan
3620 9355 4667


----------



## Baenyonggg (Jul 2, 2018)

Lv32 code : 5788 5428 5503
Lv27 code : 9290 4936 0840
In korea let’s go friend


----------



## boonbonbon1 (Jul 2, 2018)

from Japan
0020 1180 0216


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m from US. Here’s my code 2426 0283 1043 Looking for gifts from other countries.


----------



## Terrator (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm from Brazil
8469 3767 7198


----------



## Pokwpen (Jul 2, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Chrissy5125 (Jul 2, 2018)

Uk level 31 2281 3410 0050 :-)


----------



## TobiR (Jul 2, 2018)

Presents from Germany.

6687 0598 1174


----------



## bongbong (Jul 2, 2018)

hello im from korea
Let's share presents with each other every day
welcome anyone!
9125 0141 2903


----------



## CAGYUUU (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi
Korea, 3941 5945 2881


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 2, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Youming123 (Jul 2, 2018)

7839 7894 0756 from New York USA


----------



## Demlune (Jul 2, 2018)

0085 3674 5912
Level 28


----------



## eddiePokemon (Jul 2, 2018)

Netherlands, lvl 29


2189 4625 0843


----------



## Phobioz (Jul 2, 2018)

I`am from Brazil. 
Looking for Asian Friends.
My code is: 
4738 4114 2335 (L36) 
0349 0608 6117 (L32)


----------



## Doyuneun (Jul 3, 2018)

Lvl 31
3005 7262 0349
Virginia, USA


----------



## YellowMamba33 (Jul 3, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Veetee (Jul 3, 2018)

From Seattle. 

Looking for friends outside the USA.  I live on a Pokestop and send gifts everyday. 
.

Please add me!


----------



## MinamHS (Jul 3, 2018)

My friend code 5045 5435 8129
From South Korea!! i'll send gift


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 3, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Charrllynilzsino (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank's !!!!!!!


----------



## lRayRayl (Jul 3, 2018)

0155 3420 7093


Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## TreyBEAR (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey add my friend 
704663724585!!


----------



## GaliusE (Jul 3, 2018)

Will definitely gift all!

5513 4504 9522


----------



## SassaCir (Jul 3, 2018)

Two lvl 40 players from Germany are looking for new friends.

9851 5578 3888
1447 4726 1536


----------



## Veetee (Jul 3, 2018)

Veetee said:


> From Seattle.
> 
> Looking for friends outside the USA.  I live on a Pokestop and send gifts everyday.
> 
> Please add me!




Ty all for the gifts!  New friends from Latvia, S. Korea, and Japan.  I sent all the gifts to all of you and thank you for the gifts back.  Much appreciated.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veetee said:


> Ty all for the gifts!  New friends from Latvia, S. Korea, New Zealand, and of course, the wonderful Japan.  I sent all the gifts to all of you and thank you for the gifts back.  Much appreciated.


----------



## lakisis (Jul 3, 2018)

1401 6913 1860

from Japan Red TL37


----------



## Itachi_23633 (Jul 3, 2018)

Team blue 7816 3286 9872 South Africa


----------



## Hirnmixer (Jul 3, 2018)

6596 5977 0937
I'll try to always send gifts back to you


----------



## sungchan (Jul 3, 2018)

2365 4467 9463  (koera poketmoon go friend..)  대한민국  춘천임..   포켓몬고 해외 친구 구합니다..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2365 4467 9463   koera  poketmon go friend..


----------



## Leverhae (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello im blue, from central EU. I try send gifts for all 
2545 6703 3898


----------



## Naz123 (Jul 3, 2018)

From Italy
Level 33, red team.
code: 5292 6019 8469


----------



## hiro26 (Jul 3, 2018)

i’m in Japan

Level 25

Friend Code: 7024 4296 4461


----------



## Gionni738 (Jul 3, 2018)

From italy, red team, level 29
3190 8490 2552


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 3, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## alextest72 (Jul 3, 2018)

Trainer from Germany here. Team Blue.
Looking for friends throughout the world. Except Germany ;-)
3898 4666 2319
6441 9772 4608


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 3, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## drMario (Jul 3, 2018)

My code:
8163 8980 5463

Team Blue / Lvl 24
In Germany & Switzerland. Sending gifts daily, cheers!


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 3, 2018)

German 
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167
And add my friend 018765418854
Thanks


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 3, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## lovelqupid (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi , I'm from South Korea, this is my code, add me:
7239 5666 0136


----------



## Mcybk (Jul 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Mcybk (Jul 3, 2018)

..


----------



## Vitl (Jul 3, 2018)

7675 3061 8841 from Germany


----------



## DK_Noller (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello, I'm Pokémon go trainer in Copenhagen, Denmark.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
Level: 28 soon LVL 29 and i´m on Team Valor and thus almost always have gifts, send me one and I'll send one back!
My Trainer Code is 7243 9420 2643


----------



## Raqnarox (Jul 3, 2018)

Add me guys! (Germany, playing almost daily and thus almost always have gifts, send me one and I'll send one back!)

6723 5376 4058


----------



## DK_Noller (Jul 3, 2018)

DK_Noller said:


> Hello, I'm Pokémon go trainer in Copenhagen, Denmark.
> Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
> Level: 28 soon LVL 29 and i´m on Team Valor and thus almost always have gifts, send me one and I'll send one back!
> My Trainer Code is 7243 9420 2643​


----------



## Denhjelm (Jul 3, 2018)

6964 5846 8549


----------



## dadocoy (Jul 3, 2018)

My trainer code is :  9441 9678 0668

I do not give gifts on the weekends, that's family time.


----------



## imod27 (Jul 3, 2018)

4385 1856 9622, from Germany. Playing Hours every day

Lass uns Freunde in Pokémon GO sein! Mein Trainercode ist 4385 1856 9622!


----------



## mospiran (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm a return user.
Level 23 from S.korea
please add my friend code. 

0524 9013 8683


----------



## Froome1978 (Jul 3, 2018)

From Japan Blue 39
my code is
5376 6860 7054
please add me who can send gift each other everyday


----------



## Th3xile (Jul 3, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## internessi (Jul 3, 2018)

Family from germany - hope to see gifts from places all over the world!

6813 2921 59XX
2064 0706 87XX
2135 3738 16XX

Maxed out TNX


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 3, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Jul 3, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Suusj80 (Jul 3, 2018)

8165 0374 9563
Nederland zaandam
Lvl 28


----------



## AdmiralUdo (Jul 3, 2018)

Germany, blue team, *5908 4943 2456*, feel free to add


----------



## Vitl (Jul 3, 2018)

For exp and gifts: 7675 3061 8841


----------



## Th3xile (Jul 3, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## kimsse (Jul 3, 2018)

Add me!

5648 5006 0275 

from Korea


----------



## Serevok856 (Jul 3, 2018)

8869 3205 0045 Montana USA daily player


----------



## Otjuh74 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi there, i'm a active player level 40 from the netherlands europe. Please ad me: 8134 1181 1329 

Dont ad of you are not a active player


----------



## LeonTwist (Jul 3, 2018)

Me and my two sons.

7801 1175 4060
7374 4284 9991
2859 4147 1605


----------



## Froome1978 (Jul 3, 2018)

Froome1978 said:


> From Japan Blue 39
> my code is
> 5376 6860 7054
> please add me who can send gift each other everyday




closed


----------



## EvasWind (Jul 4, 2018)

Level 29 , From : South Korea

Friend code : 9686 5015 5783


----------



## Amosamos (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi i am a lv 37 daily player in south korea
5677 3868 1755
Add me for gifts and trades


----------



## MinamHS (Jul 4, 2018)

7477 3591 8958 From South Korea
I have many gift. i'll send to gift


----------



## MinamHS (Jul 4, 2018)

6886 8843 6238. From South Korea.
I have many gifts and will send you gifts every day.


----------



## andynz (Jul 4, 2018)

7724 0080 4526
I'm in New Zealand, please add me. I'll do my best to keep the gifts flowing!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

IGN is serva1an


----------



## gudigidi (Jul 4, 2018)

no


----------



## Enigmanagram (Jul 4, 2018)

3407 5593 4580 from south korea.


----------



## Dalparan13 (Jul 4, 2018)

from korea
I want to meet foreign friends

my code : 8858 7186 8684 (Lv 35 / red)


----------



## woongmon (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello! from S. Korea
woonggetmon
lvl : 27
code : 7333 5560 6971


----------



## anivia612 (Jul 4, 2018)

thank you!


----------



## Dalparan13 (Jul 4, 2018)

From korea
Code 8858 7186 8684


----------



## Dalparan13 (Jul 4, 2018)

8858 7186 8684
Lv 35  red player from korea

Add friends plz


----------



## WOOSUM (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, I am a level 25 user in South Korea.
My code is 8836 4362 9882.
Please add me as a friends.
I hope you will exchange nice gifts.


----------



## lejamoy3 (Jul 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



8722 2858 6920 korea!!


----------



## Hyro (Jul 4, 2018)

If you live in *South America* like *Argentina*, *Brazil*, *Chile*, *Uruguay*, *Paraguay*, *Bolivia*, *Peru*, I want to be a friend to exchange gifts like every day.
I am living in *Japan*.

The trainer codes of me and my wife, my daughter are as follows.

9056 4007 8461
1113 9363 2582
5602 4905 1842


----------



## Petitcaptain (Jul 4, 2018)

1757 2224 8053
I’m level 33 in Japan. Please add me as a friend on Pokémon go.


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 4, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## leehb (Jul 4, 2018)

Level 33 from korea
Friend Code: 6682 3084 5751

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## 4532462 (Jul 4, 2018)

Level 21 from Germany
Will return Gifts every Day.
4373 6506 2797


----------



## TreyBEAR (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey guys add my sister level 33 
704663724585


----------



## jurarak (Jul 4, 2018)

안녕하세요 여러분, I'm from South korea and this is my code, add me:

6240 9478 3120

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi guys, i’m from south korea.
 and this is my code, add me!

 3344 8438 4941

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jurarak said:


> 안녕하세요 여러분, I'm from South korea and this is my code, add me:
> 
> 6240 9478 3120
> 
> 3344 8438 4941


----------



## MattAngel20888Germany (Jul 4, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Goosia (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## akifafa (Jul 4, 2018)

hi  
9729 6600 8789
23lv s.korea
im always working!!!


----------



## Th3xile (Jul 4, 2018)

7102 8868 8365


----------



## rachey87 (Jul 4, 2018)

UK - I've taken my number off for now! thanks for the requests!


----------



## JapanPokemonGO (Jul 4, 2018)

431357114978

JAPAN TOKYO PLAYER


----------



## inhyeoke (Jul 4, 2018)

level 24
Add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 9657 8690 7863 i have lots of gifts to give ^0^


----------



## Lauchkatze (Jul 4, 2018)

We are from Austria (near Vienna) and want to exchange gifts with Players from australia and especially from New zeeland.
Hatched pokemon from your gifts will be worth 14000+ KM for australia and 17000+ KM for new zealand.
 We are both active Lv. 40 players

Lauchkatze: 8460 5321 0669
PhiltheRu: 0552 3987 9256


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 4, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Ullii (Jul 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!





Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8827 5931 7501 add me active Player lv30 united states


----------



## Tgorange (Jul 4, 2018)

8737 3963 9974
 KOREA,  south    
Thanks


----------



## Youngkwon (Jul 4, 2018)

my friend code is 4850 6680 8540  I'm from Korea.south 

Thank you


----------



## Hinabi (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, Hinabi54, from France 


Edit : Closed for me, now my girlfriend
Tinuvielle 
6753 5224 4508


----------



## Mimaaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys this is my code:  2427 9979 4726
I'm from The Netherlands (The Hague)Level 33, please add me. I would like to become friends in Pokemon-GO!


----------



## Valton85 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pokevirus lvl 34 Valor code #027970081116 from New York, USA.  This is my son’s account since I am all full.  We play daily and are looking for European, Australian, Asian, and Russian players only please!  Thanks!!


----------



## Bullton69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Add me 9731 2094 5529


----------



## JtstrainerKorea (Jul 4, 2018)

I live in South Korea and want to exchange gifts with Players from South America like Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, Peru.
This is the most Far Countries from Here.
please name your buddy after your country so I wont delete you.
if you fulfill this, you will get a gift from me every day

Add me
lv39 JTsTrainer7  9187 6674 2270
lv37 jtstrainer8     7269 2907 6457


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 4, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Maksim1989 (Jul 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0419 0005 7646    Add me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0419 0005 7646


----------



## Chakratos (Jul 4, 2018)

8070 2852 5469
I have unlimited gifts (working near a pokestop) and will accept everyone.
Germany NRW


----------



## Pries (Jul 4, 2018)

Switzerland: 5618 5279 3574
I search friends to exchange gifts


----------



## lakisis (Jul 4, 2018)

1401 6913 1860
From Japan Tokio TL37


----------



## PokemonResearcher (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm a player that is just got back into pokemon go! And I'm doing research for my community on the xp bonus from people opening gifts! While I might have to delete you later, you dont have to send any gifts, I'll do that! And you'll get at least 13,000 xp! So please add me to help finish the research! 

Please add me and I'll send you guys tons of gifts!
Here is my code: 7956 0453 0523
Thanks so much for helping tons!


----------



## Tzekra (Jul 4, 2018)

9308 9221 5542
Germany


----------



## Bryandragon75 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bryandragon75
5601 2786 2858
New York
Need Eggs from around the world thanks
Yt: Bryandragon75
Yt: Blue Incursion Productions


----------



## Assrichiacoli (Jul 4, 2018)

deleted cause I have enough now)


----------



## kaktuskanone (Jul 4, 2018)

My friends code:
4361 7145 2298


----------



## Bryandragon75 (Jul 4, 2018)

Code:


----------



## Unknowen (Jul 4, 2018)

3639 5288 7962 
Lvl 23 I send gifts as I get them, but I also didn't win a lottery so plz know when I get I will send back if I have them I play alot but not always able.to get.to.a stop for gifts . hope you understand and looking for friend requests. Sry for the harsh msg but if limit is 200 friends I dont hit over 200+ stops a day for.gifts


----------



## Dongsun (Jul 4, 2018)

3459 6283 0127
Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift // Korea


----------



## BixNine (Jul 4, 2018)

Lvl 22 sensing daily gifts. USA. 

407591708763


----------



## BixNine (Jul 4, 2018)

Lvl 22 sensing daily gifts. USA. 

407591708763


----------



## skrrrrrrrr (Jul 4, 2018)

7471 9893 4330


----------



## Tatykaboom (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey, I'm from NYC, USA. Lvl 40. Active player. Looking to exchange gifts from players at lvls 37+, and living as far away from USA as possible.
My code is 
3422 9583 2995


----------



## hidekiti77 (Jul 4, 2018)

From Japan Blue 40
my code is
8603 3452 4958
please add me who can send gift each other everyday


----------



## Jackokin (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey,
Active Player from Germany. Would like to find some other regional players  

5135 6706 9579


----------



## yusaku (Jul 4, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Insitor (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello,
We are watching for new Friends
Add us
1051 2080 8402
&
2834 3408 5116
Bavaria Germany


----------



## peco25 (Jul 4, 2018)

Japan
9932 3938 6540


----------



## kim74901 (Jul 4, 2018)

9713 4346 4651 south korea


----------



## nebularfia (Jul 4, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## YellowMamba33 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sending gifts daily from CALI, USA!
(Lvl 40 - Instinct)

I am looking for friends from ONLY the UK, SPAIN and MEXICO!

Active team YELLOW friends please, link up!

7139 6648 9186


----------



## EskiM0fo (Jul 4, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 4, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## galen (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, I am lv 25 from Italy, my code is

8934 4251 7761


----------



## Grrrrrapril (Jul 5, 2018)

7198 7823 9928


----------



## UzAng (Jul 5, 2018)

8979 2421 6790
0396 6071 3587

South Korea


----------



## Jofish1966 (Jul 5, 2018)

LeeshieLeesh said:


> 8745 0115 1874
> Valor
> Live in a main city in New Zealand (Auckland)
> I play everyday with my boyf, loads of gifts to give


You've accepted my friend request and i sent you a gift awhile ago. I'm sure you have lots of people to respond to but when do you think you'll send one back?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zaraskedva said:


> Please add me, i'm from switzerland lvl 23. I'll send gifts whenever i can.
> 
> My code: 4771 4102 9311



When do you think you'll send a gift back?


----------



## deNIED1337 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello,

I‘am from Germany and i looking for people from new Zealand. 

My friendcode is: 

9912 8793 3928

Please add me and we have save 18.500km Pokemons for trade


----------



## Jofish1966 (Jul 5, 2018)

XXK4TTIXX said:


> 0429 0875 8669 blu japan


You've accepted my friend request and I've sent you a gift right away. Can you send me a gift as well?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Le30on10 said:


> 8914 7179 6932 Germany Nrw
> Lv 27


I've sent you a gift a little while ago, as soon as you accepted my friend request. When do you think you'll be able to send a gift back?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alesha said:


> Level 28
> 5704 3997 0203 uk


When do you think you'll be able to send a gift back?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saveferris said:


> Here is me from France 0116 3357 5019


When do you think you'll be able to send a gift back?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fottiemadste said:


> Level 26 From UK
> 
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0127 1697 5347!


I've sent you 2 gifts already. Do you think you'll be able to send a gift back?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dogehab said:


> Level 26 Saudi Arabia: 5033 4328 3383


You probably have lots of friends but can you send back a gift?


----------



## Sooside (Jul 5, 2018)

Korea level26 1954 4185 3313


----------



## Jofish1966 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sooside said:


> Korea level26 1954 4185 3313


I've sent you a friend request from USA.


----------



## kstorr (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Myno (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, I am level 30.
I am Korean and I enjoy Pokemon Go! 
Welcome friend! 
 trainer code bumber is 4730 2265 5873
I'll be waiting. Bye then!


----------



## turtlmacus (Jul 5, 2018)

Level 39, Seoul, Korea


6257 5042 1155


----------



## caiin (Jul 5, 2018)

Lv40
6222 6342 2940

Lv14
5235 0483 6712

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



caiin said:


> Lv40
> 6222 6342 2940
> 
> Lv14
> 5235 0483 6712


----------



## namhunkim (Jul 5, 2018)

친구를 환영합니다! 
내 트레이너 코드  1434 9176 3090


----------



## gorapaduck (Jul 5, 2018)

I' from korea. my level is 33 my code is :

8329 6163 9073


----------



## MNNIRW (Jul 5, 2018)

HELLO guys,
I live in *SOUTH KOREA* play daily.
I'm looking for friends from other countries.
(anywhere!)

My code is *[2385 8294 4968]*
Mystic, Lv.35


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 5, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Smaug334 (Jul 5, 2018)

9792 6953 7319 lv 25 Italy


----------



## Chudy2001 (Jul 5, 2018)

delete


----------



## SnickRekt (Jul 5, 2018)

SnickRekt, Germany, TL36, 2441 0395 8754


----------



## lakisis (Jul 5, 2018)

6476 5052 5163
From Japan Tokyo
TL37


----------



## ioiii (Jul 5, 2018)

q


----------



## Badpumba (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey evryone 
Gift for gift

129754373778

and my wife’s

558540275939

max 24 send back
London


----------



## BaDwolf577 (Jul 5, 2018)

Add me for gifts from Frankfurt (Germany)
Don't need to send a gift every day. Cause limited opening. But i store everyone and check, if you can recieve a new one from me. 


first closed to handle all requests


----------



## lunabelle28 (Jul 5, 2018)

In Canada - looking for international friends - use your country’s name as your buddy’s name. Will send gifts daily. Please add me
8499 1542 3352


----------



## okawarikorori (Jul 5, 2018)

Application Deadline
thank you all


----------



## Orignex (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey guys add me 1947-6086-9256 

And my friends 8118-0733-3864

And 4705-5593-1568

we are from german villages and try to sent gifts always back


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 5, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## m2231550633 (Jul 5, 2018)

from Japan.
code: *9976 6573 2168*
Team: Valor
Level: 28


----------



## fernandoestebanlarocca (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola, soy de argentina, dejo los codigos de mis cuentas. Envio regalos de todas.

1772 6075 7071
8472 3811 4436
1307 0782 0117
5460 2455 8133

Saludos a todos desde Argentina.


----------



## kimmingyu (Jul 5, 2018)

3652 7387 2281    south , korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

south korea    
I want friend      I will give you a gift


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Jul 5, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## 56play (Jul 5, 2018)

hi all, pls also add my wife LV38 RED 643363541597 and sure will send u hong kong gift


----------



## Zaraskedva (Jul 5, 2018)

Jofish1966 said:


> You've accepted my friend request and i sent you a gift awhile ago. I'm sure you have lots of people to respond to but when do you think you'll send one back?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Creek (Jul 5, 2018)

Germany
6041 4466 6903


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 5, 2018)

1038-4627-8880
Level 28, Norway.
Feel free to add me. Send me a gift and I'll send one back if I have any


----------



## TocOne (Jul 5, 2018)

Hemme4050 said:


> Request sent from Denmark.
> Hemme4050
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Hello in Australia. Just sended you a friend request. 
I am from Denmark. Player Name : TocOne
Hope you have the time to add me. THX.


----------



## Talloldleftie (Jul 5, 2018)

Level 40 from Ottawa, Canada Looking for active international friends. Please name your buddy after your country. I will gift you everyday

Nobody from North America please 

922908611297


----------



## Franit (Jul 5, 2018)

Lvl 31, Germany: 8524 1125 6681


----------



## larfianebla (Jul 5, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## BruterDark (Jul 5, 2018)

From Portugal, active we always send gifts:
5774 8901 4099
8991 4172 4421


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 5, 2018)

2107 9449 3306
0883 3893 8423
9049 0324 4717
5560 0034 6672

Hello my dear Pokemon Go friends!

You can add all four codes, each Code is an individual Player of Germany!
Send us Gifts and lets Gain friendship experience!


----------



## Franit (Jul 5, 2018)

Lvl 31, Germany 7140 1820 9208


----------



## malerfia (Jul 5, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Mangue3 (Jul 5, 2018)

Add me 4355 6857 5851
I need some eggs 
Lvl 17 New York City


----------



## Althurius (Jul 5, 2018)

Pokemon Go Trainer
Spain
2751 6241 0221


----------



## MasterWu (Jul 5, 2018)

hello


----------



## Dsoulz (Jul 6, 2018)

I got friend who needs friends to help hes on daily and willl send gifts as well add him friend code 709722256113


----------



## Zhea (Jul 6, 2018)

Lvl 26 From Australia
6150 7384 3484


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jul 6, 2018)

Add me around 
Mystic level 33


----------



## m2231550633 (Jul 6, 2018)

from Japan.
code: *3585 9347 7419*
Team: Valor
Level: 22


----------



## SionKim (Jul 6, 2018)

6838 6446 1427 I'm Korean


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jul 6, 2018)

San Antonio texas add me anywhere

0840 0831 8479


----------



## rich13 (Jul 6, 2018)

4078-6395-3720


----------



## KR_Barcode (Jul 6, 2018)

3074 9494 4110 / Korea Busan


----------



## yuju (Jul 6, 2018)

2522 8640 4238
Level 29, Mystic, will return gifts


----------



## meestyna (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, from France  1357 7589 9078

thanks !


----------



## Mandi (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Waterearthquake (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, Korea, south
6482 5865 8310


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 6, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 6, 2018)

0111


----------



## Zharusz (Jul 6, 2018)

Hoy all! Theres my FC:
*7491 1935 8267*
Budapest - Hungary - Eu- Mr. Mime - lvl33 Blue team


----------



## Enlapse (Jul 6, 2018)

Well, here is my code. From Mallorca (Majorca), Spain.
0120 6645 9140


----------



## mi3322 (Jul 6, 2018)

내 친구 코드는 *3295 7774 1047*   i from korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I’m level 36 and have lots of gifts. Add me as a friend on Pokémon go 

3295 7774 1047


----------



## Hyro (Jul 6, 2018)

--- Closed ---
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## emev2 (Jul 6, 2018)

9286 9997 3758 SWISS


----------



## Enlapse (Jul 6, 2018)

Lol. I got like 30 friend requests and there is no freaking way I can have 30 gifts lol. I think the inventory is capped to only have a maximum of 10 gifts lol. Well, I tried and gave about 14-15 gifts. Thank you guys for adding me.

Oh, by the way, is it possible to have Mew? One of the friend requests I had, had Mew following him xD


----------



## Kimeunhye (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm from South Koea.
My Friend code is
5377 0489 9807 (Lv.40)
0344 3186 0371 (Lv.40)
9777 1808 5589 (Lv.37)
2510 6601 1611 (Lv.36)


----------



## Shotguns (Jul 6, 2018)

Levels 40, 37 and 35 from Australia. 
Playing every day with lots of gifts to exchange. 
9721 3505 4440   L40 Valor
2982 8299 3265   L37 Valor
4424 7800 0174   L35 Valor


----------



## Viktot113 (Jul 6, 2018)

Level 37 from sweden 
3764 0832 9608


----------



## rosakorea (Jul 6, 2018)

1527 7577 1903
KOREA , MISTIC , lv38
Welcom


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 6, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## agzx815 (Jul 6, 2018)

LV28, Seoul, South Korea!
Let's play pokemon go together!
6179 4160 5542


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 6, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Orignex (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys add me 1947-6086-9256 Trying to send all gifts back im a village player with 1 pokestop but ill try my best


----------



## Parkgyeongyeon (Jul 6, 2018)

4565 0681 0709
Hello guys im korean .want gift
Lv.24
Have a good time.


----------



## Zharusz (Jul 6, 2018)

Zharusz said:


> Hoy all! Theres my FC:
> *7491 1935 8267*
> Budapest - Hungary - Eu- Mr. Mime - lvl33 Blue team


An there is my GF code ^^
4696 6201 5690


----------



## ditian (Jul 6, 2018)

From Japan
5875 8420 2107


----------



## Afromike18 (Jul 6, 2018)

5178 9942 6076


----------



## Mitch1169 (Jul 6, 2018)

Add me for gifts. Very active player and can easily send 200 gifts a day!

Trainer name: Hayden071005
Friend code: 119833546886


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 6, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 7, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Jackokin (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey,
Active Player from Germany. Would like to find some other regional players  

5135 6706 9579


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jul 7, 2018)

Northeastern Indiana U.S.A.
9768 8949 9042


----------



## dydElemf (Jul 7, 2018)

hello I am korean south
and my friend code is 6577 8676 9227
Lets have fun together

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello im korean south
my friend code is 6577 8676 9227
Lets have fun together

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi im korean
add me for gift exchange
my friend code is 6577 8676 9227


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 7, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## mre (Jul 7, 2018)

7099 8055 3657
here in Japan
most welcome trainer in Brazil or Chile
Thank you


----------



## discoschnupfen (Jul 7, 2018)

I live in a village without a Pokestop. I will send gifts back if its possible 

319608972453


----------



## jaehyun1224 (Jul 7, 2018)

4722 6469 9759


----------



## pgojpn (Jul 7, 2018)

3000 7995 4250

Tokyo, Japan

i wanna sent u gifts to get XP.


----------



## jiw1220 (Jul 7, 2018)

l'm korean
friend gogo!
0927 3273 2598


----------



## masaka91 (Jul 7, 2018)

9931 3115 2481
I am from JAPAN.


----------



## manthedan (Jul 7, 2018)

germany,  

lvl22  0512 7973 7172

hit me up


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 7, 2018)

Usa pokemon go member here! my friend code is 0162 2525 2718    I accept all friend requests and I try to send daily gifts


----------



## Alfania374 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey Guys 
lvl 21 from South Germany, daily player
my friendcode :
6698 2212 9890

I'm gonna accept all requests


----------



## Denis_Nix (Jul 7, 2018)

Germany, 

lv 22

Friendshipcode: 
4087 4074 7644


----------



## DahliaCH (Jul 7, 2018)

//


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 7, 2018)

Add me and my bro we play daily
Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0162 2525 2718!
Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 2368 0819 4840!


----------



## didusryuno (Jul 7, 2018)

-


----------



## Meisie1973 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m from the Netherlands. Level 40+
Add me when you like to exchange gifts with me.
My trainer code is 6476 4417 3701

So many friends now, it can take a while to get you a gift.


----------



## yosshy (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello ! i'm level 34 from tokyo,Japan.
my code is 1453 5662 9835

—————

Thank you for many applications.
I received a lot of applications, so I will suspend the reception for a while.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Th3xile (Jul 7, 2018)

6825 5093 0827

 7102 8868 8365


----------



## joepassive (Jul 7, 2018)

3802 8703 7216


----------



## LadyKuchiki (Jul 7, 2018)

looking for some friends to exchange gifts with! would like some friends from australia / new zealand!

i live in the netherlands 
lv 40
2139 6268 3535


----------



## c0lpanic (Jul 7, 2018)

6078 9639 6573


----------



## pandookie (Jul 7, 2018)

(deleted)


----------



## alcls (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello. Get a Pokemon friend.
6201 5197 4864


----------



## Ezotes (Jul 7, 2018)

4916 0265 9099
Switzerland


----------



## mitakuroru (Jul 7, 2018)

It is a level 27 trainer living in Kanagawa prefecture of Japan. We are looking for people who will actively exchange gifts.
trainer-code:
579419790064


----------



## MeenZ28 (Jul 7, 2018)

Looking for friends from everywhere!
LV.31 Team Valor.
From USA - California 
752568848276


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jul 7, 2018)

My code send my a present for balls please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add me 3543 6678 4717 I SEND back


----------



## Micromega (Jul 7, 2018)

From Grasse French riviera
1743 2150 3658


----------



## shango46 (Jul 7, 2018)

5772 2719 3311

Level 32 Valor in Canada.


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 7, 2018)

add my cousin 9437 0468 2514

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

add me Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0162 2525 2718! Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 2368 0819 4840! add 9437 0468 2514


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 7, 2018)

add need friends 9437 0468 2514
add him hes only got 3 friends  and plays daily and gets lots of pokemon stops


----------



## lenasan (Jul 7, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Lurk3r (Jul 7, 2018)

Add me 7467 0735 7328 from US


----------



## Bufu (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi add 53816227523 so we can trade gifts


----------



## cinegang (Jul 8, 2018)

from South Korea. Lv 40




i want to send gift to person from further country,  Argentia, Brazil.
Checking the country guarantees daily gifts


----------



## mol (Jul 8, 2018)

lv38 Team Valor.
From Yokohama, Japan
1477 7093 2762

looking for some friends to exchange gifts with!


----------



## HeceNeur (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello, I am from Brazil, Level 29 instinct
My code is: 9250 2356 3635

See you!!


----------



## Suri13 (Jul 8, 2018)

SEE YA~!ㅎㅎㅎ


----------



## HeceNeur (Jul 8, 2018)

And please add my friend too?

His code: 8789 1809 8626


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jul 8, 2018)

4200 1102 9808
0127 5754 2454

San.antonio texas add us from.anywhere
Please we will send gifts daily


----------



## shovvy (Jul 8, 2018)

3878 0436 9836 South Korea


----------



## Goosia (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 8, 2018)

*add us
9437 0468 2514
2368 0819 4840
0162 2525 2718*​


----------



## Sonj (Jul 8, 2018)

8411 4780 4147 korea,south


----------



## rebear (Jul 8, 2018)

4039 2996 5283

south korea


----------



## Simu (Jul 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!





Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


2478 8383 0189  
from JAPAN
Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift.


----------



## heatpoint (Jul 8, 2018)

From South Korea,
2005 8280 4535
6723 6414 6321

Thanks


----------



## darksusam (Jul 8, 2018)

hi. I from south korea
37 mystic 
7579 8576 2692
thanks.


----------



## Sinsiterr (Jul 8, 2018)

Hallo! 

Add me, sending instand gifts


1853 2743 4246


----------



## renasan (Jul 8, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Powerstorm01 (Jul 8, 2018)

Just add me sending daily gifts!

5164 5655 9478


----------



## Jasputin (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello from New Zealand feel free to add me

2396 1164 7795


----------



## miya-jap (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm japanese player.
0304 6511 4460


----------



## rulruwoo (Jul 8, 2018)

South korea Lv32
3562 5120 7268


----------



## naokki (Jul 8, 2018)

Soy un entrenador de nivel 40 en Japón.
Nivel 40 en América del Sur Por favor, haz amigos.
Le enviaremos un regalo todos los días.


----------



## Bjonsd (Jul 8, 2018)

1188 4869 1369
0031 1504 0148
South Korea
Thank you!!


----------



## will21817 (Jul 8, 2018)

Add my friend code 
8834 6385 0703

UK/English player

Play everyday


----------



## jj919233 (Jul 8, 2018)

HI! I AM FROM SOUTH KOREA
HERE ARE CODES
2708 4589 6968
and
6290 9040 8669


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 8, 2018)

German
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167


----------



## GianniDA (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, greetings from France, looking for friends out of europe.

3421 0097 3220


----------



## Chwang (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Korea.
Friend code is 8469 5717 1281

and my younger also want friend.
my younger code is 0467 5734 1384


----------



## naokki (Jul 8, 2018)

Soy un entrenador japonés de nivel 40. Me gustaría hacer amigos con un entrenador de nivel 40 en Buenos Aires. Vamos a dar regalos el uno al otro
Código de entrenador
4610 7572 3395


----------



## SImsimn (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## clichedmoog (Jul 8, 2018)

-


----------



## fineperfume (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm in Japan  
level34
4529 1509 4819


----------



## Micromega (Jul 8, 2018)

another code from the french riviera 9707 4419 9021


----------



## MrsShango46 (Jul 8, 2018)

3713 1796 1106

6542 0335 4903

2853 0730 0338


----------



## dustjsdn12 (Jul 8, 2018)

South Korea, Lv 21
6693 1855 1633


----------



## Babatyp123 (Jul 8, 2018)

Level 28 

5343 2508 6398


----------



## ryustam (Jul 8, 2018)

no longer add friend


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 8, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Yorri67 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nu friends are full.


----------



## CelestialNovva (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm currently full on my friends list, but my boyfriend is looking for friends! He would love gifts to help him out and has many gifts to spare! We both live in TN. 

 His friendcode is: 8784 7936 4746


----------



## xKampfkekzz (Jul 8, 2018)

0354 3142 3190 Germany 
4261 0461 1789 Germany.
Please add us from asia or America. Gifts will send daily. Thank You!


----------



## wasabioli (Jul 8, 2018)

7225 2336 3282


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jul 8, 2018)

add my wife northeastern Indiana
7572 7530 7126


----------



## Dekirai (Jul 9, 2018)

Freshly created account from me.
I'm only level 4. But I'll become an active player now. 

Code: 8035 6709 0911


----------



## Diakoaqt (Jul 9, 2018)

4983 6051 6903 KOR


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 9, 2018)

add us
0162 2525 2718
 2368 0819 4840
9437 0468 2514


----------



## PaulaSmith (Jul 9, 2018)

level 24 player for the outskirts of Oxford uk feel free to add me 5895 5674 7548


----------



## Gillysuit35 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dekirai said:


> Freshly created account from me.
> I'm only level 4. But I'll become an active player now.
> 
> Code: 8035 6709 0911



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add me pls 073793113962

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dekirai said:


> Freshly created account from me.
> I'm only level 4. But I'll become an active player now.
> 
> Code: 8035 6709 0911



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0737 9311 3962


----------



## KIKIKAKA (Jul 9, 2018)

2727 4413 3883
South Korea lv25


----------



## hanjame (Jul 9, 2018)

New York City
0458 4672 0097


----------



## Gillysuit35 (Jul 9, 2018)

0737 9311 3962 add me will gift every day


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 9, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## HeceNeur (Jul 9, 2018)

Cousin Trainer Code: 8789 1809 8626


----------



## dIlIlIlIlIlb (Jul 9, 2018)

9099 2173 0416  USA


----------



## chiayuancc (Jul 9, 2018)

7889 7242 7101
Taiwan


----------



## PokeWeasel (Jul 9, 2018)

hello, im lvl 24 and im team instinct, lets exchange presents ^^

my friendcode is 9082 4041 6838

cu, weasel =^.^=


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 9, 2018)

0111


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 9, 2018)

0111


----------



## heatpoint (Jul 9, 2018)

From South Korea,
2005 8280 4535
6723 6414 6321

Thanks


----------



## Crazydafke (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi me and my girlfriend are from belgium and searching ppl from New-zeeland or australië
ADD:
0266 6815 8886
8617 2003 0978


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 9, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## Mcybk (Jul 9, 2018)

I am guite heavy user in South Korea, need friends who can receive my presents and sene me as well.

0793 2729 1046


----------



## Edwardlowellwon (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello! 
I am from south Korea.
Add me 6639 5956 5595.
I try to sent gifts always back.


----------



## Cho1226 (Jul 9, 2018)

Korea, mystic, lv30
2685 9423 5765


----------



## Husi93 (Jul 9, 2018)

Level 37
8886 8104 9603
GER


----------



## mrjiko (Jul 9, 2018)

6441 2932 9385 lvl 30


----------



## DonQuichotteDF (Jul 9, 2018)

8886 8104 9603


----------



## kimin (Jul 9, 2018)

5265 4840 3045


----------



## aquariumfutter (Jul 9, 2018)

8338 0363 3844
Germany, lvl 37


----------



## Philip0206 (Jul 9, 2018)

9118 6370 6390 kor, south


----------



## jjoon625 (Jul 9, 2018)

5271 9892 5359
23lv frend gogo i'm korean

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

5271 9892 5359 korean friend gogo
23lv  you are wel come 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

5271 9892 5359 korean friend gogo
23lv  you are wel come


----------



## MontVeaux (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, I am from New York, can u add me? 

My Code is: 0302 8639 3425

cya ^^


----------



## EthyleneOxide (Jul 9, 2018)

Lvl 23
8798 8107 8515
Kor


----------



## keiichimaebara (Jul 9, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 9, 2018)

4809 8535 7268


----------



## kaedemara (Jul 9, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## trow375 (Jul 9, 2018)

Level 28 from Republic of Korea
Friend Code: 1864 7859 5143


----------



## trow375 (Jul 9, 2018)

28 세, 한국에 살고있다.
매일 포켓몬
내 코드는 1864 7859 5143입니다.
나는 너에게 선물을 보낼 것이다.


----------



## PoppaDre (Jul 9, 2018)

Level 28
Blue team
Manitoba, Canada
7065 8731 8026


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 9, 2018)

2107 9449 3306
0883 3893 8423
9049 0324 4717
5560 0034 6672

Hello my dear Pokemon Go friends!

You can add all four codes, each Code is an individual Player of Germany!
Send us Gifts and lets Gain friendship experience!


----------



## Aj74 (Jul 9, 2018)

6884 6693 2708 based in Scotland


----------



## Flippy42 (Jul 9, 2018)

Level 39 Germany
9687 9669 0480


----------



## MontVeaux (Jul 10, 2018)

My Code is: 0302 8639 3425 

Mystic 

USA


----------



## jjoon625 (Jul 10, 2018)

5271 9892 5359 korean friend gogo
23lv  you are wel come


----------



## heesong (Jul 10, 2018)

3999 3304 4604 Korea, south


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 10, 2018)

quick question what trainer level do you need to be and how do i find my code?


----------



## TANGJANAMU (Jul 10, 2018)

.


----------



## Passi1337 (Jul 10, 2018)

Im from Germany!
1119 4551 6167


----------



## ttu (Jul 10, 2018)

I have collected enough friends, so I delete my code thank you


----------



## TANGJANAMU (Jul 10, 2018)

.


----------



## Kimnamhoon (Jul 10, 2018)

7248 2337 4719


I am in the game every day. In korea


----------



## didusryuno (Jul 10, 2018)

4111 5044 7452

I am  heavy user in South Korea, need friends who can receive my presents and sene me as well.


----------



## obongbong (Jul 10, 2018)

please add me
4761 9798 6521
3387 5327 0679


----------



## Muncuska68 (Jul 10, 2018)

Stupid website, I want to delete my account, no chance to do it. 
It says : contact with a supervisor by sending a personal message.
So I went to do it and it said: I have no permission, to send a message. 
Why I can not delete my account when ever I want to do it.
You know what BAN me : IDIOTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damni (Jul 10, 2018)

Korea, South
I want another country friend

i will try send present everyday,
but There is no poketstop near where I live..
so it may be a little late sometimes.

If you ok, plz add me.

▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼
Level 28, team Red
3893 2351 3985
▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jurgen said:


> New Zeeland
> 
> 0111 0116 5120


Added! I am Hypotalamuski, from Spain. Daily player and your antipodes! :-)


----------



## Limjonghun (Jul 10, 2018)

6606 7084 6907
KOREA


----------



## Sarahvicoysly (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello I'm a new active player got in a few days level 10  my code is 1069 0376 9938 I'm from Austria


----------



## PrometheusG. (Jul 10, 2018)

maxed out, thank you all!


----------



## Nini2207 (Jul 10, 2018)

3036 3140 6488 germany


----------



## mokwol (Jul 10, 2018)

q

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

korea, 0725 2184 2469


----------



## Fawenius (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello, Germany  Code: 894058666321


----------



## Phil198 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello friends i am a returning Player from Austria and would like to have some friends. My Friend Code is: 6295 5302 2532.


----------



## Dekirai (Jul 10, 2018)

My brothers friendcode (Currently Level 20): 1583 3744 5135
My friendcode once again (Currently Level 18): 8035 6709 0911

We are playing actively everyday!
We are both from germany.


----------



## jjoon625 (Jul 10, 2018)

5271 9892 5359 korean friend gogo
23lv you are wel come


----------



## heesong (Jul 10, 2018)

3999 3304 4604
korea


----------



## Je0nggyu (Jul 10, 2018)

You will be my friend
932992102641
South Korea


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 10, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## heesong (Jul 10, 2018)

3999 3304 4604
korea


----------



## cinegang (Jul 10, 2018)

from South Korea. Lv 40




i want to send gift to person from further country, Argentia, Brazil.
Check the country, and then guarantees daily gifts.


----------



## Sarahvicoysly (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh i got an error in my code before. This is my code 1069 0376 9938. I´m now level 13. Started anew.
I´m from Austria


Edit: Thanks for the many requests! I´m kinda a bit overwhelmed. I don´t have many presents right now, i´m sorry! >_< I try to get as much as i can. 
New level: 15. Thanks guys! 


Edit 2: Still coming strong with the friendrequests! Thanks! I´m close to level 16.  But every present i get is sent instantly since you guys are so great and friend me soo much.


----------



## mokwol (Jul 10, 2018)

korea, 0725 2184 2469


----------



## naaabrrrbrr (Jul 10, 2018)

1630 8556 9808
south korea


----------



## 10baggio (Jul 10, 2018)

Level 32
Blue team
from Nara, japan
code:5734 8497 6297


----------



## Pg455 (Jul 10, 2018)

No


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 10, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## KYURORI (Jul 10, 2018)

Korea, south 7736 2906 7991


----------



## osakajapan (Jul 10, 2018)

DELETE


----------



## KYURORI (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi I have many presents 
korea, south 7736 2906 7991


----------



## kyubumhan (Jul 10, 2018)

Lv.34 Korea
8460 6817 4222


----------



## whodatthere (Jul 10, 2018)

*1223 7683 8163* and *0323 0116 0517*
Both are Raleigh, USA training codes.  Thanks again!


----------



## Kiseokki (Jul 10, 2018)

1470 7078 5897 south korea!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2018)

From Belgium:
4913 7552 8977
9300 7589 4115


----------



## guruguru001 (Jul 10, 2018)

delete


----------



## Tuukgamer (Jul 10, 2018)

My code is 9476 4163 3739. I need pokeballs i send gifts if i can. Please add me.


----------



## Beveaux (Jul 10, 2018)

My code is: 0849 9116 0796

Gift for Gift, I am new but very active player from NYC, cya ^^


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 10, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## ares987 (Jul 10, 2018)

Friend code: 4799 7052 1762
Red Team


----------



## monsouth (Jul 10, 2018)

823318157339 seattle will send gifts daily.  looking for active players from around the world


----------



## Chudy2001 (Jul 10, 2018)

8303 0974 6569 for exp


----------



## Swedenxian (Jul 10, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Jins75imiwa (Jul 11, 2018)

0609 2510 8335
South of korea lv27
Always on.


----------



## vedi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey, blue team in Puerto Rico
6063 4855 3579


----------



## jominsik (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm korean
나 코드
 3028 2612 3507


----------



## Serevok856 (Jul 11, 2018)

1061 1593 6577  Montana USA daily player


----------



## Zharusz (Jul 11, 2018)

4696 6201 5690

My girtfriend code - Europe - Hungary, Budapest


----------



## beatsbyKanye (Jul 11, 2018)

friend list full


----------



## Humos3 (Jul 11, 2018)

6963 7371 6169
South Korea 
lv 26


----------



## KIKIKAKA (Jul 11, 2018)

Friend code : 9911 8744 0812
KOREA lv25


----------



## ledz4 (Jul 11, 2018)

6856 5567 9443  

South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6856 5567 9443

South Korea


----------



## mokwol (Jul 11, 2018)

korea, 8092 8672 4522


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jasputin said:


> Hello from New Zealand feel free to add me
> 
> 2396 1164 7795


Hi! Just added! I am from Spain, daily Player and your antipodes! ;-)


----------



## kiraz (Jul 11, 2018)

9616 4625 1718
level 27 from korea!


----------



## hohohohoho (Jul 11, 2018)

...


----------



## driverdis (Jul 11, 2018)

US player in southern MN, I will return gifts when I can.

Friend Code for main account:
0368 8583 5170
Friend Code for alt account:
3197 8254 3221


----------



## Goosia (Jul 11, 2018)

From korea(South)
2058 8802 4693
1511 5354 8271


----------



## jabc1105 (Jul 11, 2018)

6555 5870 0683

I'm Korean but Working in Singapore ~~

add me friend~~let's play together  haha


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 11, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## jabc1105 (Jul 11, 2018)

6555 5870 0683

Add me firend and let's share the Gift everyday I'll.send u Gift !!!♡♡♡♡

I'm from South Korea but working in Singapore


----------



## Hanea123 (Jul 11, 2018)

❤


----------



## Raanang (Jul 11, 2018)

0358 5572 6183 
Have a nice day!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0358 5572 6183
From south korea


----------



## haruking (Jul 11, 2018)

This is my pokeongo friend code.
8641 0541 2518
Please add to your friend code list.


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 11, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## Ralph_14 (Jul 11, 2018)

8418 7365 4226


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 11, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Rvnclwed (Jul 11, 2018)

132733665838


----------



## orgood21 (Jul 12, 2018)

2528 9219 4181

From south korea

Have a nice day!


----------



## euneunwhatwhat (Jul 12, 2018)

xxxx


----------



## Gaganshimmar (Jul 12, 2018)

Add me 
8726 9646 2020


----------



## cocojinny (Jul 12, 2018)

korea, south
4657 2975 5441


----------



## MinamHS (Jul 12, 2018)

5045 5435 8129 From South Korea!!!
i have many gift and send to friend everyday


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jul 12, 2018)

Sent my present i send you!
3543 6678 4717


----------



## HTY (Jul 12, 2018)

0892 6333 1174
South Korea
Always play, will return gifts to whoever


----------



## totoro99 (Jul 12, 2018)

i`m from korea 

my code is  789833323100


----------



## sirhc1982 (Jul 12, 2018)

Level 34 in Los Angeles

All Full Up For Now


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jul 12, 2018)

yumeuchu said:


> Lv36 Red
> 5781 4993 4983 from Kobe, Japan


Added!! I am Hypotalamuski. From Spain. Daily Player. Now we are friends!


----------



## jinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Seoul , Republic of Korea (south)

--------

play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends
i want to apply for friends from other countries gamer

Thank you all for making friends!!


----------



## SpanishYellow40 (Jul 12, 2018)

osakajapan said:


> Hi,guys.
> I would like to have foreign friends on pokemon go.
> I am Japanese.
> Please add my code 5496 0256 7976
> ...


Added!! Hypotalamuski. From Spain. Now we are friends!


----------



## Nevoxi (Jul 12, 2018)

5068 9471 8158 - Germany
1583 3744 5135 - Germany
8800 4330 6788 - Germany


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm out of gifts. please slow down on sending friend requests. lol


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 12, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## CubeNia (Jul 12, 2018)

7732 5156 5356 - Kor
Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2018)

9298 5941 0348  in Korea.


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 12, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## lumpengott (Jul 12, 2018)

2323 0757 4347

From germany, daily Player. Add me


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jul 12, 2018)

Help me 3543 6678 4717


----------



## bokawass (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi! from Tokyo ,Japan
feel free to add me 
daily user.
red level 39

0636 8699 1423


----------



## 19jakel (Jul 12, 2018)

5089 5016 7253
19jakel


----------



## Viktot113 (Jul 12, 2018)

Level 36 from Zweden
3764 0832 9608


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jul 12, 2018)

Looking for whoever has this trainer name. We should trade KIK.


----------



## Nurarihyon152 (Jul 12, 2018)

Добрый вечер. Меня зовут Антон, я из России. У меня уже не так много друзей, я хочу найти еще 5 друзей. Без подарков я стараюсь не уходить. Мой код: 9588 6531 5849. Хорошая игра


----------



## Annie5218 (Jul 12, 2018)

Heya, add me!
My Trainer Code is 4560 5238 7377!
Can never seem to get rid of all our gifts. We play every day


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jul 12, 2018)

7229 2618 2152

Add my friend


----------



## louiemn05 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thx so much


----------



## kty2827 (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm from korea, my code is 0299 4511 1636
and girl friend code: 0575 5600 7432


----------



## kty2827 (Jul 12, 2018)

South korea code 0575 5600 7432
                                 0299 4511 1636
I want to make many friends!♥


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 12, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## artpanda (Jul 12, 2018)

Moscow, Russia. Level 32; looking for the gifts

0311 1621 6427


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 12, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## theoouy (Jul 12, 2018)

From tthe US of A, add me ~ !!
2948 4763 2368


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 12, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## tripfog (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, I'm a trainer from Korea.
These are me and my friend's codes.

6246 8192 6108 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9469 6304 9985 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9392 4807 0790 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9798 7950 0717 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
0614 0201 5432 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
7163 4264 7253 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
6979 1354 1011 (Trainer Lv. 37)


----------



## Leetaek (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from South korea and this is my code, add me:

4121 7450 3625


----------



## wannabepig (Jul 13, 2018)

9233 0013 1977 south korea


----------



## inkaddict1988 (Jul 13, 2018)

Daily Player from Germany (Lvl. 38) looking for friends from all over the world. Will send Gifts whenever I can!

6662 4635 6121


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2018)

List has been full up for a bit now, thanks for all the requests!


----------



## junsilver77 (Jul 13, 2018)

im korean..

i have three friend codes..

my house has ac ontact with pocket stop.so i can send daily..

5026 9682 7797

0494 6197 4502

4458 5790 5923


----------



## shogun3x (Jul 13, 2018)

US California 9141 3133 7691


----------



## Meliodafuu67 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, I'm lvl 34 from France. My Trainer Code is : 5745 9243 5117.


----------



## marcoo1990 (Jul 13, 2018)

9477 6915 5409
LEVEL 40
TEAM RED


----------



## jamesdarlo (Jul 13, 2018)

UK Level 23 FC - 3883 3569 0970
Thanks!


----------



## JeongSeok (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from Korea and this is my code, add me:

7821 9680 2387

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

얘들아 안녕?저는 한국에 살고 이것은 내 코드, 나를 추가해:어요.

7821 9680 2387


----------



## KyongB (Jul 13, 2018)

9287 3142 9211
give and take

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KyongB said:


> 9287 3142 9211
> give and take


----------



## 012 (Jul 13, 2018)

South Korea

9181 3917 3619


----------



## Zac6189283839 (Jul 13, 2018)

From brisbane, send me a gift and I’ll send them back! 013118275831


----------



## saltysalt (Jul 13, 2018)

0225 7531 1461 UK active, gifts and trades


----------



## masaka91 (Jul 13, 2018)

9931 3115 2481
l'm from JAPAN


----------



## Imjaewan (Jul 13, 2018)

*south korea 9218 7276 7695*


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 13, 2018)

German
Add me pls 6871 2948 0167


----------



## Imjaewan (Jul 13, 2018)

Level 25 from South Korea
Friend Code: 9218 7276 7695


----------



## yosshii55 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you for many applications! 
finish.


----------



## kojinsa (Jul 14, 2018)

4943 6450 7619 Japan,Hokkaido


----------



## cwterius (Jul 14, 2018)

hello, I'm from south korea
my code 7755 8244 7079
this is my friend 9352 3308 4026


----------



## ryuhwia (Jul 14, 2018)

hello.i'm from south korea. my code 9352 3308 4026 my friend code 7755 8244 7079 add us


----------



## kutae (Jul 14, 2018)

3677 5931 0512
hello from korea. add me as a friend


----------



## KafkaLaLa (Jul 14, 2018)

9546 3493 9603
from Hong Kong


----------



## Gghg (Jul 14, 2018)

4147 6817 1099 korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Korea
4147 6817 1099

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Korea
4147 6817 1099[/QUOTE]


----------



## theMusicist (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Gghg (Jul 14, 2018)

From korea
4147 6817 1099


----------



## Gghg (Jul 14, 2018)

From korea


4147 6817 1099


----------



## Abree134 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey guys! I need as many new friends as possible from all over the world. 
I'm from Louisiana, USA 
My friend code is
9772 4771 9424


----------



## mokwol (Jul 14, 2018)

5390 3117 1609 ,korea


----------



## Ppya (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi
I am from korea
5353 5207 3270

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

5353 5207 3270 korea


----------



## Chudy2001 (Jul 14, 2018)

8303 0974 6569


----------



## Glouba (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi,
9179 6355 xxxx, lvl 30
From France

(edit : too many replies already, thx a lot)


----------



## 012 (Jul 14, 2018)

Pokémon GO  Let's be friends!    My trainer code
  9181 3917 3619


----------



## adrifcastr (Jul 14, 2018)

1704 4766 2047 GER


----------



## RyuJiwoong (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm from Korea

I have two code.

please send me friend 

5902 9704 9726

4710 1259 5997


----------



## CatchCatchyour (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi. I'm from South Korea. LV28
Friend CODE : 9021 4775 4877


----------



## Giseongyang (Jul 14, 2018)

2287 2298 8219 Korea, South

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2287 2298 8219 south korea lv21.


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 14, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Gghg (Jul 14, 2018)

From korea

4147 6817 1099


----------



## claksdl (Jul 14, 2018)

8000 1507 1477 republic of Korea


----------



## KelvinR98 (Jul 14, 2018)

4204 3450 1916 < KelvinR98
9948 1305 5710 < NikkiH7
every day player lot of gifts 
From Netherlands, Rotterdam


----------



## BundesilgaS2 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi~ i'm from Korea(South) and this is my number code. Add me for gift Plz.
6599 6555 6588


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 14, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 15, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## TrainerTak (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Solgil (Jul 15, 2018)

.

1680 0440 2393

Hi guys, I'm level *33* from *South Korea*
This is my friend code, plz add me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi all,
My partner’s friend code is below.

4141 1449 7404

Please add it


----------



## StayOnTime (Jul 15, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## tunorchu (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi I'll trade gifts with anyone
my code is: 4115 4632 0645
I'm in Florida, USA


----------



## Shadowdanish (Jul 15, 2018)

Team Instinct LVL 36 Friend code:6978 0775 5221
BanditOfDk


----------



## Trainernr1 (Jul 15, 2018)

2083 9342 2921  Trainer lvl 40+ Germany Hessen cya.


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 15, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Badpumba (Jul 15, 2018)

Gift for gif max 24h to send IT back

230948987811

London


----------



## jjiinjjiin (Jul 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Alyssa1970 (Jul 15, 2018)

202778081514


----------



## Joyceebzz (Jul 15, 2018)

Heyy! Add me  Gift for gift! 
9487 3618 3410


----------



## bajen06 (Jul 15, 2018)

add me as a friend : 6301 6576 7420
im from sweden

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SpanishYellow40 said:


> Added!! Hypotalamuski. From Spain. Now we are friends!



i added you  my ingame name is Ninjapenguins89   and im from sweden


----------



## evilmumi (Jul 15, 2018)

Friend out of germany 473845471294

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ajwatch (Jul 15, 2018)

1411 9808 8890

Korea, South

Welcome NA/EU or other region


----------



## Gghg (Jul 15, 2018)

From korea everyday play

3129 6832 4893

5132 4224 9854


----------



## 276618848 (Jul 15, 2018)

6607 6042 5344
North korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



276618848 said:


> 6607 6042 5344
> From korea


----------



## balo (Jul 15, 2018)

9858 7735 0012

⊂_ ヽ  
　 \ Λ_Λ  
　　 \ ( 'ㅅ') 두 딤츠  
　　　 > ⌒  
　　　/ / へ \  
　　 / / \\  　　레노 
　　 ヽ _ つ  
/ / 두 가지 광고  
　 / / | 
　((□  
　| |, \  
　| 丿 퍼스 ⌒)  
　||) /  
`ノ L 노


----------



## whodatthere (Jul 15, 2018)

My family and I.  All blue, from Raleigh, NC, USA.  Family that Pokemons together 

4891 5593 3110

0847 6139 7516

3780 0415 6970

0323 0116 0517

7359 2220 7942

7923 1518 7625

6821 9722 0014


----------



## Choripan (Jul 15, 2018)

Add my friend from Venezuela! Lots of gifts to send
8964 9025 5345


----------



## pgojpn (Jul 15, 2018)

300079954250

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Dancook15 (Jul 15, 2018)

Add me my code is 
3321 8571 5625


----------



## Ami (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello, 
I’m from Europe, Lithuania
Looking for friends.
From my home to: 
Argentina 12000-15000km
New Zeeland 17000km
Korea 7500km
Brasil 9000-10000km
Peru 12000-15000km
Australia 12000-15000km
Indonesia 10000km
Japan 8000km
USA California 9200km

Please join trainers from following (and near) countries to me and my friends

7493 1979 6606
4462 5972 7304
3295 6711 8312
9958 5643 4952
8316 6180 8370


----------



## TheKippeMane (Jul 15, 2018)

Send my a Present! I SEND back! My code:3543 6678 4717


----------



## JoaquimSetin (Jul 15, 2018)

TY


----------



## KnickSven (Jul 15, 2018)

My Name is Marvin. Im from Berlin,
Germany.

I am Team yellow.

My Friends Code is 0520 1817 8880

I am Happy if you add me.


----------



## Hhj1219 (Jul 16, 2018)

Have fun PokemonGo♡♡


----------



## jjiinjjiin (Jul 16, 2018)

.


----------



## sirhc1982 (Jul 16, 2018)

5474 6260 5194 in Los Angeles, CA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8982 9222 1669 also in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## yo0366 (Jul 16, 2018)

hi
Level 29 from south korea
my code  3788 0038 7578
my son code 7489 0744 1514
thank you~


----------



## OpferkekZ (Jul 16, 2018)

*Hey guy‘s,
28 years old, Germany Berlin City, much gift‘s, lvl 32

2124 5608 4686

HF*


----------



## CubeNia (Jul 16, 2018)

8970 1330 8735 KR
Gift for you!!


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 16, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## rachey87 (Jul 16, 2018)

I previously added my ID to the list but open for more friends now  also, my friend's IDs are also below. We're all from the UK!

950423611255
259580213759
664226479766


----------



## Badpumba (Jul 16, 2018)

1297 5437 3778

London


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jul 16, 2018)

7438 3448 6436

Posting on behalf of a friend ;D

Pls add!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## okakinotane (Jul 16, 2018)

.


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 16, 2018)

Level 38  USA  I send gifts regularly.
Please add me as friend. 
6569 0082 7468


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 16, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 16, 2018)

*add us *
2368 0819 4840
0162 2525 2718
9437 0468 2514


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 16, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## Spenstar (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking to add friends for that extra daily XP. Trade me a gift and I'll trade one back!

3709 5685 7225


----------



## dIlIlIlIlIlb (Jul 16, 2018)

3478 2865 8942   USA


----------



## NazgulDevilx (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi i come from Germany Rostock my code is 2414 3324 6257 my level is 40


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 16, 2018)

We are USA
Please add us. We send gifts daily 
6569 0082 7468 Level 38
9193 8217 5156 Level 28
1038 3860 9739 Level 39


----------



## MeowMuerte (Jul 16, 2018)

We can be your friends in Pokemon Go:
1746 0243 5802   27lvl
7878 7541 9714   24lvl
We are from Ukraine


----------



## choijy (Jul 17, 2018)

Seoul, South Korea

8156 2235 0899


----------



## Valton85 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi all here are my wife and kids accounts!  We play daily and we are from New York, USA.

WACKD16D: 2465 8581 8591
Pichu061811: 7162 8644 7237
Pokevirus1234: 0279 7008 1116


----------



## sirhc1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

Add my friend, AprilGrace19
Team Mystic in Los Angeles CA
8982 9222 1269


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jul 17, 2018)

7438 3448 6436

Posting on behalf of a friend ;D

Pls add! He's Team Mystic as well!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 012 (Jul 17, 2018)

Pokémon GO Let's be friends
My trainer code
9181 3917 3619


----------



## cocojinny (Jul 17, 2018)

south korea
4657 2975 5441


----------



## Naahkrin (Jul 17, 2018)

3178 8509 3407
Team Valor
Germany


----------



## CubeNia (Jul 17, 2018)

7732 5156 5356  KR  - It's me.
4414 8776 6809  KR  - My friend 1
8970 1330 8735  KR  - My friend 2

I release the code to represent my friends.
We want to send gifts with foreign friends!
Enjoy Pokemon Go and hope to be a life.


----------



## eddiePokemon (Jul 17, 2018)

7875 5771 5764 
Netherlands, Level 32


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 17, 2018)

We are from USA
Please add us. Most of us send gifts frequently. 
6569 0082 7468 Level 38
9193 8217 5156 Level 28
1038 3860 9739 Level 39


----------



## torpedoaa (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi I'm from south korea
Here's my code plz add me 
3118 9287 4126


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 17, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## Shotguns (Jul 17, 2018)

Gifts from Australia. Play every day.
972135054440 L40 Valor
298282993265 L38 Valor
442478000174 L36 Valor


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Jul 17, 2018)

From Germany 
5844 7791 0156 7Pokeking9
0377 3848 2338 Shinertiger


----------



## duckhy (Jul 17, 2018)

3343 2675 5902
From Korea


----------



## Alyssa1970 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lubbetje the netherlands

202778081514


----------



## YOUJISU69 (Jul 17, 2018)

포켓몬go 

8541 5383 8629

친한 사람친추해~


----------



## koslam77 (Jul 17, 2018)

level 29 from Korea

Hi guys, add me; always play game

1530 6345 1352


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 17, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## kisa91 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello everybody, 
i'm 27 years old and come from Germany.
My player name is Kusaja1991 (37 red) and this is my trainercode 4438 1123 3396.


----------



## KGW (Jul 18, 2018)

Daily players. Lots of gifts to exchange.

7618 8875 4041
3520 3649 1775
2019 2531 0045

From Taiwan


----------



## HeceNeur (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello!!

I a, from NYC ^^

i will send gifts to u 

My code: 6794 6863 3422


----------



## HwaRyun (Jul 18, 2018)

0446 2243 7886

Korea, South


----------



## BeakKOM (Jul 18, 2018)

Level 21 from Korea,South 
3807 3852 7815


----------



## jin5596 (Jul 18, 2018)

hi~ my friend code is 3631 2191 9144
i'm from south korea
another friendcode is 0114 3402 1675


----------



## SkaraRox (Jul 18, 2018)

Level 25 from Germany
FC: 4047 8182 5064


----------



## taytertot1996 (Jul 18, 2018)

2368 0819 4840
0162 2525 2718
9437 0468 2514

add us


----------



## BenKu82 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

my Sister is searching for PGo-Friends, too.

Friendcode: 7983 8615 3395


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 18, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Pretender2285 (Jul 18, 2018)

Shotguns said:


> Gifts from Australia. Play every day.
> 972135054440 L40 Valor
> 298282993265 L38 Valor
> 442478000174 L36 Valor


would have loved to - I'm from Austria 
But you have too many requests 
Maybe we can find another solution?


----------



## Pretender2285 (Jul 18, 2018)

Please add these codes - from Vienna, Austria
8826 8066 4588
8175 6195 5949
8297 9954 6823
1836 4415 4074
0729 6886 1151
3848 0953 2506
Thx!


----------



## matedongku (Jul 18, 2018)

5281 7090 3818 KOREA


----------



## matedongku (Jul 18, 2018)

5281 7090 3818 KOREA~


----------



## inkaddict1988 (Jul 18, 2018)

Daily Player from Germany (Lvl. 38) looking for friends from all over the world. Will send Gifts whenever I can!

6662 4635 6121


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 18, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## mugichoco (Jul 18, 2018)

Im from tokyo.

4568 6360  9184

8632 3383 9878

Enjoy pokemon life!


----------



## Motte04 (Jul 18, 2018)

This Friend Code thread is good but lot's of trainer sent no gifts back! Why??
After few weeks, i will clean up my list of friends. Here some trainers that don't send me a gift back.
MagikarSpy
HanyangTechNMWM
Hagarddunord
Boghici007
ZoeMedia
DragonsGods
Synkopex
Myro1805
Jurgenvg1982
Antrophagus2018
ChrisakaZlatan

Now I'm waiting 3 days more before im deleting you from my friend list to make places for trainers that want realy switch gifts every day.
Thank you.


----------



## fernandoestebanlarocca (Jul 18, 2018)

Argentina
agus4617
7481 5643 3773


----------



## DragoNightG4 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello everybody, 
i'm 22 years old and come from Germany.
My player name is DragoNightG4 (40 blue) and this is my trainercode 8234 3094 4778.


----------



## Solgil (Jul 19, 2018)

.
5633 9960 9101

Hello, I'm from south Korea.
This is my friend's code
Plz add him


----------



## LeeMint89_kor (Jul 19, 2018)

Level : 25
Friend Code : 9937 5736 3716 
South Korea!


----------



## lakisis (Jul 19, 2018)

6476 5052 5163
From Japan Tokyo
Red TL37


----------



## Shizuku (Jul 19, 2018)

6595 9523 5514 Japan


----------



## pgojpn (Jul 19, 2018)

Tokyo, Japan

300079954250


----------



## HenLe334 (Jul 19, 2018)

Level 5 from Germany.. .-.

Just started playing because of a Friend and will try to return Gifts every Day.

Thanks :>

9717 1273 0759


----------



## thcka (Jul 19, 2018)

4475 0840 5916   South Korea


----------



## Jinni1130 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi, I'm from South Korea and this is my code, add me

4772 6523 1313


----------



## jinger (Jul 19, 2018)

-   <-- My daughter code

*Thanks everyone!! enjoy*

I'm in Seoul, Korea
I want a friend from another country!
I will try to return Gifts every Day


----------



## pcysouthko (Jul 19, 2018)

South Korea. 8225 1419 3916
I always ready to giving gift to you, enjoy us


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 19, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## RyugaOkami (Jul 19, 2018)

My code is 4749 1535 1431
My friend code is 7287 9597 8965 .... Thank you all


----------



## IErazerI (Jul 19, 2018)

055992845638
Sweden


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 19, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## Jumping121 (Jul 19, 2018)

We are from US and UK and try to gift as much as possible:

4213 3229 6009

5888 0663 7595


----------



## Excelsiior (Jul 19, 2018)

Long time not logged in, but here's my Friend Code (lvl 33, blue, Nbg/Germany, nick: NanolxPriv): 7764 6389 4044


----------



## JoeGillian74 (Jul 19, 2018)

2305 1789 3085
Annecy (France)


----------



## Pg455 (Jul 19, 2018)

6526 8558 1872
Add me


----------



## lakisis (Jul 20, 2018)

1184 9605 0130

TL37   From JAPAN TOKYO


----------



## mokwol (Jul 20, 2018)

5102 1538 6909 , korea


----------



## fromJapan (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you for becoming a friend of all of you.
I will stop recruiting once.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 20, 2018)

Midwest, USA

9997 3776 3529


----------



## XxBABEZxX (Jul 20, 2018)

4 *Canadian* players seeking friends from *Australia*, *Japan*, *New Zealand*, & other places of the likes that are far away from here so we can build our pilot badges together

8723 6503 2631 (lv40)

4021 9802 4342 (lv40)

0496 7029 6313 (lv40)

3792 1157 7383 (lv30) - this 1 is an acct of a friend who just started playing again, so he has room & need for lots of friends


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Jul 20, 2018)

My group of friends please add us from anywhere in world


4290 4499 5624
4617 5969 5126
2348 5584 5922
1859 4460 4886
9116 1443 9954

San Antonio Texas

Lvl 40.mystic every day player. Please I would like Japan and anyone overseas to trade gifts with thanks

San Antonio texas
mystic every day player. Please I would like Japan and anyone overseas to trade gifts with thanks


----------



## vivalatew (Jul 20, 2018)

UK Trainer here. Will give as much as I can  

3524 1094 8987


----------



## rachey87 (Jul 20, 2018)

6642 2647 9766
2595 8021 3759
9504 2361 1255

UK - always sending gifts


----------



## evilmumi (Jul 20, 2018)

German friends
495075710124
053974085715

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## caiin (Jul 20, 2018)

From Korea, Lv.40
6222 6342 2940


----------



## Haswe11 (Jul 20, 2018)

UK Gift Giver 

1015 0758 7048


----------



## jesseai (Jul 20, 2018)

Level 30 from south korea 
Friend Code:4893 8351 2910


----------



## Roli1980 (Jul 20, 2018)

UK - Always send back 

4908 2571 5573

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

uk - always send back (another in the household)

5532 6306 3674


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 20, 2018)

We are from USA
Please add us. Most of us send gifts frequently. 
6569 0082 7468 Level 38
9193 8217 5156 Level 28
1038 3860 9739 Level 39
8799 3303 2387 Level 33
2046 6508 5170 Level 28
2820 1330 3750 Level 6 (just started)


----------



## JoeGillian74 (Jul 20, 2018)

2900 5254 9898
France


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 20, 2018)

Germany 
Add me please 6871 2948 0167


----------



## pkmngotk (Jul 21, 2018)

Team - Red
FC - 2683 7123 5391
Let's digest your gift


----------



## Yokohama0311 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi, I wish someone in Brasil add me as friend and send gift then I will also do the same from Japan. My number is as follows.
5794 8462 1495

Thanks to a lots of people who became my friends an I do not have a space for more to send a gift so will close to add.


----------



## papipapi27 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you for becoming a friend of all of you.
I will stop recruiting once.


----------



## Wegmanjunior (Jul 21, 2018)

Mine is:
6795 9532 5208

Please add me I'm begging you xxxx

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm from the Netherlands by the way

6795 9532 5208


----------



## wataru (Jul 21, 2018)

live in Japan!
Please add me

7282 3602 3270


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 21, 2018)

9704 0172 5248
South west, england, uk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kornela said:


> 2670 2215 4458 from Poland


9704 0172 5248
South west, england, uk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darnox1979 said:


> 1279 4296 4134 Pokemon trainer code for Pokémon go


9704 0172 5248


----------



## Josseppy (Jul 21, 2018)

8507 2206 9651

America - California


----------



## Franit (Jul 21, 2018)

Lvl32
Code 8524 1125 6681


----------



## papipapi27 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you for becoming a friend of all of you.
I will stop recruiting once.


----------



## AndonyBay (Jul 21, 2018)

Both from Germany, Niedersachsen

2186 5729 5435 AndonyBay, Level 25
9935 7105 0185 SandrosMaximus, Level 27


----------



## jcidhdh (Jul 21, 2018)

3024 1697 3190

Hi, I live in Korea. I am very kind to you for gift.


----------



## nko89 (Jul 21, 2018)

7946 8803 4341

level 27


----------



## TWIS (Jul 21, 2018)

7759 2221 9165
lv 9 France


----------



## Hamish_0701 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey, level 27, UK, up for sending gifts if gifts received! 

Trainer code: 5982 5809 6869

Thanks!


----------



## Shedlly (Jul 21, 2018)

Poland 35lvl
2416 3738 0476
1730 6115 8827


----------



## zerobig7 (Jul 21, 2018)

한국, 남쪽에서 선물을 위해 나를 추가하십시오
We are enough. Thx everyone.
we can't send gift every friend. because we have so many friend.


----------



## hampusz (Jul 21, 2018)

Level 21 Sweden
Friend code - 3538 8709 8645


----------



## TaTingBuDong (Jul 21, 2018)

5406 8128 1558 Korea (south)


----------



## Yokohama0311 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yokohama0311 said:


> Hi, I wish someone in Brasil add me as friend and send gift then I will also do the same from Japan. My number is as follows.
> 5794 8462 1495



Thanks a lots and now no space to add and send a gift so will close.


----------



## TaTingBuDong (Jul 21, 2018)

30lv from Korea
5406 8128 1558

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TaTingBuDong said:


> 5406 8128 1558 Korea (south)


red


----------



## Noscharhar (Jul 21, 2018)

8976 5259 4361

Seattle, WA - Level 26 and daily gifts !


----------



## Olli_Germay_Berlin (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi,

i am Oliver from Berlin, Germany. 
Need Friends from Japan, Australia, Chile
Code 9146 6220 4630

I can only add 10 friends, than I am able to send daly gifts


----------



## Nico12345 (Jul 21, 2018)

9549 1753 9498 Add me please


----------



## Olli_Germay_Berlin (Jul 21, 2018)

So now the code of my son. He lives in Berlin too. He is cheering Friends in Australia, China, Japan, North and South Amerika and Auckland. 
Code: 329766200722


----------



## JJN (Jul 21, 2018)

8027 4114 6056
Lv. 36 Finland
Daily player. Cant send gifts every day, but i try my best


----------



## CountRavioli123 (Jul 21, 2018)

Add me. 7657 2294 9917


----------



## RaccoonSJ (Jul 21, 2018)

7701 4222 4733
Korea of South


----------



## Cesspit (Jul 21, 2018)

6692 9126 2112, Poland, 39 lvl


----------



## tibe (Jul 21, 2018)

Level 21 from japan
4097 9899 1837


----------



## Serevok856 (Jul 21, 2018)

Montana USA daily player
9175 3793 1422


----------



## Trickynicky (Jul 21, 2018)

100758838055
332026226887
Both from US


----------



## benwatling (Jul 22, 2018)

7462 1590 1185 From The UK


----------



## Grrt (Jul 22, 2018)

I live in the US I have lots of gifts, 0682 9589 4463


----------



## S0709 (Jul 22, 2018)

8646 2983 8237 lvl 29 i play often and send gifts whenever i can so plz add me


----------



## JIN234 (Jul 22, 2018)

LEVEL20
5302 0145 9362 please


----------



## TrevorLM (Jul 22, 2018)

We are from USA
Please add us. Most of us send gifts frequently. 
6569 0082 7468 Level 39
9193 8217 5156 Level 28
1038 3860 9739 Level 39
8799 3303 2387 Level 33
2046 6508 5170 Level 29
2820 1330 3750 Level 24


----------



## truta (Jul 22, 2018)

9817 6427 7708
Here to get gifts and send gifts to all 

Osaka.japan Lv30


----------



## Senfhuhn (Jul 22, 2018)

7040 0823 0993 Germany Berlin 
Did anybody wants a Gift from the
Fernsehturm?


----------



## Cruze123 (Jul 22, 2018)

Korea 

5883 1621 5414


----------



## Jawikaha (Jul 22, 2018)

2863 9745 2065 hinzufügen


----------



## Tobra (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey plz add me to change gifts
Germany nds

XXX XXX XXX
Got enough thx


----------



## Jang (Jul 22, 2018)

add friend plz 4042 6119 3212    
        my wife 7323 0852 3791

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

add firend 1 more 1317 2318 8535


----------



## Akarat (Jul 22, 2018)

ASIA Republic of Korea.
It is my family code.
We suffer from gifts that take up too many spaces.
Level is 34~29

027407433399

203497662382

462522165046

099874515053

Good luck~!


----------



## Lusylina (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi,
I'm South Korea.
I'd like to do a gift exchange.

4156 3860 1354


----------



## rahuljaicsam (Jul 22, 2018)

4078 1566 8158 from India with lots of gifts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rahuljaicsam said:


> 4078 1566 8158 from India with lots of gifts


Will accept friends immediately


----------



## Llyyll (Jul 22, 2018)

My code 4668 4517 2622 from UK play daily and wanting to add friends from far, far, far and very far away as possible


----------



## rahuljaicsam (Jul 22, 2018)

If you post any meeting place maybe can fly over( spoofing GPS) to trade with


----------



## Miyabi (Jul 22, 2018)

Delete the post.


----------



## Benedetto (Jul 22, 2018)

3137 9345 9513


----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2018)

WHAT BENEFITS will you get by adding more people on friend list??


----------



## Nico12345 (Jul 22, 2018)

9549 1753 9498 Come on guys keep added only got 21 friends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> WHAT BENEFITS will you get by adding more people on friend list??


Get more Pokemon balls and 7km eggs


----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2018)

MY CODE IS:

7494-9455-1506 Pizalandia where people love anchovies pizza! 



Nico12345 said:


> 9549 1753 9498 Come on guys keep added only got 21 friends


Sent a request


----------



## TerraBiTT (Jul 22, 2018)

My code is 3792 2590 6873. Hi from Texas!


----------



## Skoriox (Jul 22, 2018)

480985357268


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jul 23, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


Kentucky, USA


----------



## BuendelKap (Jul 23, 2018)

Try to send some gidts


----------



## basicck (Jul 23, 2018)

2153 3511 0583 korea!
have many gifts


----------



## ggontak (Jul 23, 2018)

Level 36 from south korea 

Friend code is 2840 6693 2827


----------



## Stephan18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Please add - 8307 4791 9778


----------



## scipio74 (Jul 23, 2018)

lev.33 (KOREA)
5410 4314 4548 (second account)


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 23, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Kernekura (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn you get many friend requests when you post your code


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 23, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## lakisis (Jul 23, 2018)

9819 1982 2190

From Japan Tokyo
TL38


----------



## hahaha (Jul 23, 2018)

1048 9074 9585 KOREA PZ


----------



## Katstgelais (Jul 23, 2018)

2359 7140 0501 From Boston Massachusetts


----------



## GARCIA69BRON (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello,
YELLOW TEEAM - LEVEL 35 NEAR 36
EUROPE, FRANCE . LYON
French Code Pokemon GO : 3147 9422 1647

Searching Australia, Asian, US et South american  friends  to complete list of friends ...

Others Countries , accept also off course ...

Have a good game.

regards


----------



## Katstgelais (Jul 23, 2018)

2359 7140 0501 Boston MA


----------



## somedog (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi! Im ba.(LV:29)
My frind code is 9179 5050 3274. 
I can send a gift to everyday^^(From korea!)


----------



## eremita (Jul 23, 2018)

5096 3755 0424
Lv 25. Italia.


----------



## blesk316 (Jul 23, 2018)

대한민국
9465 0567 2997

1697 1433 5634


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jul 23, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


----------



## bearleegood (Jul 23, 2018)

0034 4353 5630 
looking for exchanging giftssss


----------



## WeAreAllNerds (Jul 24, 2018)

8064 6216 2678 Every day


----------



## Fatfromhk (Jul 24, 2018)

Motte04 said:


> This Friend Code thread is good but lot's of trainer sent no gifts back! Why??
> After few weeks, i will clean up my list of friends. Here some trainers that don't send me a gift back.
> MagikarSpy
> HanyangTechNMWM
> ...


Please add me.  7728 2009 6821.  I am level 40 from Hong Kong.  I play everyday.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Motte04 said:


> This Friend Code thread is good but lot's of trainer sent no gifts back! Why??
> After few weeks, i will clean up my list of friends. Here some trainers that don't send me a gift back.
> MagikarSpy
> HanyangTechNMWM
> ...


----------



## UndeadFlambe (Jul 24, 2018)

Do Add me as a friend: 6594 6980 8700
Daily player, will swap gifts.


----------



## tak (Jul 24, 2018)

5610  2161  4166  JAPAN


----------



## Gugara16 (Jul 24, 2018)

3217 3981 3614

heyy let’s exchange gifts ))


----------



## PsychoToxic (Jul 24, 2018)

Germany 
Add me please 6871 2948 0167


----------



## Lecress (Jul 24, 2018)

Uk player from london. Looking for active friends who send gifts. Accepting from everywhere :3 

Code:4241 1644 2595

Got 10 spaces left. If ur not active u will get removed.


----------



## kongtteog (Jul 24, 2018)

0607 9471 3574 Republic of Korea


----------



## Jkhila (Jul 24, 2018)

6209 7822 0352
I'm from korea
Please add me


----------



## Fatfromhk (Jul 24, 2018)

Fatfromhk said:


> Kong





Fatfromhk said:


> Please add me.  7728 2009 6821.  I am level 40 from Hong Kong.  I play everyday.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Fatfromhk said:


> Please add me.  7728 2009 6821.  I am level 40 from Hong Kong.  I play everyday.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry, I have received too many friends invitation.  Please stop sending friend invitations to me.


----------



## ajwatch (Jul 24, 2018)

South Korea

1088 5447 1436


----------



## Maydes (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi, friendly Player from Germany here.

0910 5489 1662


----------



## blesk316 (Jul 24, 2018)

대한민국
9465 0567 2997

1697 1433 5634

0592 1142 1171

1156 8038 2002


----------



## TinyShinyPonies (Jul 24, 2018)

*I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread. *Vermont, USA. Team Instinct (yellow). Level 33.


----------



## hanuru701 (Jul 24, 2018)

from japan
everyday gift
my hobby is travel in Asia
please add me！
level 35 blue
3083 4337 7236
level 22 yellow
7897 5970 5264


----------



## StayOnTime (Jul 24, 2018)

9999 5716 6665
Add me!


----------



## xChandlerBingx (Jul 24, 2018)

Trying my very best. 
3937 3895 0375


----------



## Mike-500198 (Jul 24, 2018)

Please add me. 
3273 0053 0372
I from Taiwan.


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Jul 24, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Xen0 (Jul 24, 2018)

A Friend of mine, Germany / Hessen 5077 6906 3877


----------



## Glazier636 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cali USA .. go blue team!
9556 5716 5211


----------



## scipio74 (Jul 25, 2018)

lev.37 (KOREA)
1830 8650 1445 (First account)
You will be lucky if you choose.


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 25, 2018)

1


----------



## Witzenn (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm from Germany
7908 4026 3150


----------



## ioiii (Jul 25, 2018)

I want to be your friend of Pokemon Trainer.

From Japan

5794 0012 7271


----------



## IErazerI (Jul 25, 2018)

101664929547 Sweden

119380886637


----------



## Lecress (Jul 25, 2018)

Lecress said:


> Uk player from london. Looking for active friends who send gifts. Accepting from everywhere :3
> 
> Code:4241 1644 2595
> 
> Got 10 spaces left. If ur not active u will get removed.




All friends list is full  thanks for sending requests. (Now if only there was a chat system in pokemon go and trading systems that can work worldwide?).   If im low on friend cause of inactive gift givers lol ill post here again.  bye


----------



## lakisis (Jul 25, 2018)

4557 1585 4620

From Japan Tokyo

TL38


----------



## Jonluofmalumgc (Jul 25, 2018)

No longer accepting sorry


----------



## SUICIDEAWAITS (Jul 25, 2018)

play tons of Pokemon go, accept gifts and send gifts. Add me: 958294251891


----------



## Deleted member 458548 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey ! My code : 5899 6005 8162

From France !


----------



## Edwardlowellwon (Jul 26, 2018)

Edwardlowellwon said:


> Hello!
> I am from south Korea.
> Add me 6639 5956 5595.
> I try to sent gifts always back.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have enough friends now.
These are my family's code.
0052 0023 4748
3850 5197 0782
0325 3844 9826
Thanks


----------



## Azuretare (Jul 26, 2018)

I will edit this post when I hit my limit, but probably not for a while.

9924 9303 2860    My code
1914 4385 8843    Friend's code
7782 6112 1241    Other friend's code

I am from Canada.
I'll send 1 gift to everyone who adds me when I can, so that we can all get 3000 xp quickly.
*Edit: *Asked an irl friend and going to share her trainer code above as well.
*Edit 2: *Another friend wanted to be added


----------



## Philip0206 (Jul 26, 2018)

Philipjoo south korea
i have 2 account 
9118 6370 6390
8014 2981 0377


----------



## Msss (Jul 26, 2018)

Level 26 from South Korea
7264 8376 4163


----------



## HYBB (Jul 26, 2018)

767537805715

daily player from hk
yellow team
please add, thx


----------



## little4668 (Jul 26, 2018)

4016 8963 8013
south korea


----------



## mimimi (Jul 26, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## pgojpn (Jul 27, 2018)

300079954250
Tokyo, Japan


----------



## -haru- (Jul 27, 2018)

I've got enough friends now. Thank you

Monterey, California


----------



## Baobob57 (Jul 27, 2018)

694543333304

Germany NRW

Will sent gifts back asap


----------



## BobOuelletteSJ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi 

    I am from Canada and play daily ... looking for a few friends to exchange gifts from the other side of the world.

8607 7464 0582


----------



## blesk316 (Jul 27, 2018)

대한민국

2419 0908 3923

5839 3551 3660


----------



## Trickynicky (Jul 27, 2018)

Add both me and my friend. Both from US:
100758838055
332026226887


----------



## Wingyiu (Jul 27, 2018)

I daily play in hk. 
213749478336


----------



## lumpengott (Jul 27, 2018)

2323 0757 4347 

From Germany. Daily online


----------



## Profilo (Jul 27, 2018)

me and some of my friends 
4961 0298 6011
3613 1677 3067
5997 5656 4115
4066 6389 9988

we are quite active and i hope they send out gifts as frequent as i do


----------



## Atomwik (Jul 27, 2018)

Wow. Got more than enough. Thanks!
The limit to open 20 gifts per day is not helping....
I will try my best sending 142 gifts everyday...


----------



## we5274 (Jul 27, 2018)

korea
code : 2841 7701 7584
Lv 31


----------



## Atomwik (Jul 27, 2018)

And friend...
Also have more than enough. Thanks!


----------



## acupofcoffee (Jul 27, 2018)

9661 3932 0119
LV 27
Washington State, US. 
I try to be active every day, but my schedule does not always allow me to be online. I will try to still send gifts every day. Let's be friends!


----------



## EmperorGeorgiou (Jul 28, 2018)

Got enough friends for now ty guys!


----------



## Cklins (Jul 28, 2018)

Add me
7345 2398 5477
My friend
4561 1261 3953
Active all day and will send gift ASAP.
Thanks.


----------



## katja_dutch (Jul 28, 2018)

GetBootedSkid said:


> From Tampa Florida, US area code 33543, Mystic/Blue team, level 25!
> 6126 5312 1114
> View attachment 133068



Hi there,
I am from Holland and would like to trade regionals.
Are you interested in Mr.Mime ? or others.
if so pls email me at toulousekatja.
I use gmail
Maybe we can work something out.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BobOuelletteSJ said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from Canada and play daily ... looking for a few friends to exchange gifts from the other side of the world.
> 
> 8607 7464 0582


Hi,
I am from holland and would like to trade regionals.
Interested ?
ls email me at gmail.
my email address is toulousekatje
i will also try to add you as a friend (mooiweer57)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Like to make friendship with people from other countries.
I am from holland. 9704 6474 8926
Also like to trade regionals.
write me at gmail
name is toulousekatje


----------



## Arthur22 (Jul 28, 2018)

Please add me and exchange gift
I base in hk and will frequently travel to UK and US

*2130 7378 8808*


----------



## JoeGillian74 (Jul 28, 2018)

2305 1789 3085 France


----------



## rkwe (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you all for your adds!
I will no longer be taking friend requests.


----------



## IGsTheLaw (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey there,

6072 6672 0412 IGsTheLaw from Germany
gonna try to send gifts as much as i can farm them. Happy to get some friends all around the world.

Here are some good friends ready to be added 

911484180829
822236489050
480130100052

Hope to see you in pokemon go
TheLaw


----------



## Arthur22 (Jul 28, 2018)

Please add me and exchange gift

*This account has sufficient friends now, thanks.*


----------



## Akk (Jul 28, 2018)

Level32,Japan
Friend Code:9905 7731 9090


----------



## Wingyiu (Jul 28, 2018)

My friend code also daily player in Hong Kong.
0464 6840 2194


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Jul 28, 2018)

7229 2618 2152!


----------



## KimYubin (Jul 28, 2018)

2400 1112 0314
From Korea, 
This friend code is for foreign friends only.
I'm only going to add 20 more people to make sure they exchange presents.


----------



## Germannny1856 (Jul 29, 2018)

Lv 40 Germany - Stuttgart
2964 1119 6418


----------



## Thnkucme (Jul 29, 2018)

*


----------



## Kynage (Jul 29, 2018)

3207 2678 2974 add me!


----------



## KnivDani (Jul 29, 2018)

Level 32, Sweden


----------



## Porrila468 (Jul 29, 2018)

I´m from Finland, level 25
code 3706 6978 2631


----------



## skinner2811 (Jul 29, 2018)

1010 0168 9909 from QLD Australia!


----------



## Paul7900 (Jul 29, 2018)

5573 4367 8782 add me


----------



## Germannny1856 (Jul 29, 2018)

Germany
Lv 40
296411196418

Lv33
749737994770

Lv29
689863662901

Looking for friends frim Japan/Korea/South Korea/China
We play every day aktiv


----------



## eiskalt (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi I am from Germany and I am looking for gifts. I am a lvl 27 player from team blue. Please send me a request 

2360 8314 2171


----------



## ThePainOfKira (Jul 29, 2018)

4024 2163 9603 
German


----------



## azucherry (Jul 29, 2018)

team mystic.
level 40
Japan
code 00301858 2172
↑This is a mother code↑
thank you


----------



## lakisis (Jul 29, 2018)

4557 1585 4620

From Japan Tokyo

TL38


----------



## Kookykid (Jul 29, 2018)

MinamHS said:


> 6886 8843 6238. From South Korea.
> I have many gifts and will send you gifts every day.


I added you. I'm from the United States. Kookykid77

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



4532462 said:


> Level 21 from Germany
> Will return Gifts every Day.
> 4373 6506 2797


I added you from the United States. Kookykid77


----------



## Mureed (Jul 29, 2018)

1827 3705 3603
South Africa
Mureed khan 
My friend code


----------



## Yeopmon (Jul 29, 2018)

1695 7559 6810
I’m Yeopmoon22 kor
Ready to give gifts


----------



## eddiePokemon (Jul 29, 2018)

Level 34, Netherlands

2189 4625 0843

Send a gift, And receive one in return every day


----------



## xChandlerBingx (Jul 29, 2018)

3937 3895 0375


----------



## BellePonita (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi,


----------



## Deadcell91 (Jul 29, 2018)

3834 3705 1572 friend code active daily gifter ^^


----------



## Elodie (Jul 29, 2018)

Level 31 from France
5070 4233 6419


----------



## Gaganshimmar (Jul 29, 2018)

8726 9646 2020
Add me Canada calgary


----------



## Tatykaboom (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey guys, thanks to those who are friends with me. Sorry if takes several days to accept/send gifts, but as you know we have a limit of 20 to accept. 
 Anyway, my friend is looking for friends too. JESSIExxASH
1408 2753 2257 almost level 38. 
Thanks


----------



## cksmain (Jul 30, 2018)

Level 32 from Korea
5259 8981 8837


----------



## PokaHunter (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi. I'm a very active player from Portugal with a level 40 account looking for New Zealand and Australian friends.
My code: 9148 3329 2845
Please change your buddy name to your country name before adding me. Thank you.


----------



## kagome7879 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi im from Canada my friends code is 0216 0797 1216
and my user name is kagome7879


----------



## kagome7879 (Jul 30, 2018)

Dayquan said:


> Level 22 ADD me on Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756 I will send gifts to all friends I live next to alot of  pokestops
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PokaHunter said:


> Hi. I'm a very active player from Portugal with a level 40 account looking for New Zealand and Australian friends.
> My code: 9148 3329 2845
> Please change your buddy name to your country name before adding me. Thank you.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fayterachiii said:


> Lvl 31 and I will be the very best no one ever was
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 4801 9115 7254!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dayquan said:


> Level 22 ADD me on Pokemon go friend code is 9710 4386 2756 I will send gifts to all friends I live next to alot of  pokestops
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CelestialNovva said:


> Hello I am from Tennessee, USA! I would love to make friends from all around the world and across the country!
> 
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3344 7389 9015!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fayterachiii said:


> Lvl 31 and I will be the very best no one ever was
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 4801 9115 7254!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Matze87 said:


> Germany: 5100 1486 9487



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Derstr said:


> *2537 8940 4262
> SLOVAKIA*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SugiyamaC said:


> Level 24 friend code: 1705 7661 0683 esketit!!!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SAGApmgetter said:


> Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Tokyo, Japan.
> Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
> My Trainer Code is 5027 5062 5763 .



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Paddy44 said:


> Level 31 wexford Ireland lots of gifts add 6636 2201 7031



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darkflame1207 said:


> Lvl 25: 4857 3695 2744!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CelestialNovva said:


> Hello I am from Tennessee, USA! I would love to make friends from all around the world and across the country!
> 
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3344 7389 9015!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Emptyorz said:


> 4184 1852 1709
> 1554 4100 4923
> from spain



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Elodie said:


> Level 31 from France
> 5070 4233 6419



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BellePonita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I‘m level 31, play daily and I‘m looking for new friends from all over the world.
> 
> My code is 562205026332



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Porrila468 said:


> I´m from Finland, level 25
> code 3706 6978 2631



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eddiePokemon said:


> Level 34, Netherlands
> 
> 2189 4625 0843
> 
> Send a gift, And receive one in return every day


----------



## Wingyiu (Jul 30, 2018)

Daily player in Hong Kong

5060 4557 6517


----------



## Gghg (Jul 30, 2018)

From korea everyday play

5132 4225 9854

6184 0787 2263


----------



## DHy (Jul 30, 2018)

3386 6928 7457 Korea South

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3386 6928 7457  Korea South


----------



## lakisis (Jul 30, 2018)

4557 1585 4620

From Tokyo Japan

TL38


----------



## ollie1981 (Jul 30, 2018)

From the Uk gifting daily

3946 2112 5936


----------



## rachey87 (Jul 30, 2018)

259580213759
950423611255
664226479766

all UK - gifting daily


----------



## Olli_Germay_Berlin (Jul 30, 2018)

Hire code of my friend . He lives in *Berlin* Germany.*Lv. 40*. He is cheering Friends in Australia, China, Japan, North and South Amerika and Auckland. 
*905980852134  *


----------



## masaka91 (Jul 30, 2018)

From Japan. Level34.
Cord 9931 3115 2481


----------



## Sakura-Sakura (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm in Japan and play daily. level 40
4491 8285 7934


----------



## Xerkzez (Jul 30, 2018)

Sweden
Want to trade gifts
My Trainer code is 7798 7921 2373.


----------



## eddiePokemon (Jul 30, 2018)

2189 4625 0843 

Level 34, Netherlands. 
Looking for daily gift exchange


----------



## Spenstar (Jul 30, 2018)

3709 5685 7225

USA
Add me if you want to exchange gifts daily


----------



## Redando97 (Jul 30, 2018)

3217 7248 0631
Germany 

new player play everyday


----------



## Psyghosis (Jul 30, 2018)

Level 33
(Northern) Netherlands
Team Valor
ingame name: Psyghosis

Will send gifts 

4321 5439 8794


----------



## Cesspit (Jul 30, 2018)

Add me, please: 6692 9126 2112 (Poland)


----------



## IceCreeper909 (Jul 31, 2018)

Level 20-Something
Num1Auntie
California
585520950302
Your welcome


----------



## Jang (Jul 31, 2018)

add friend plz ~ 
2004 0997 7526
0830 0798 2445
5477 4324 4819
8771 7283 1160


----------



## hyunwook (Jul 31, 2018)

5290 1315  6121  Korea
2683  8197  4525
9927  0127  4400
3847  7353  6562


----------



## Catx3mal (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I'm level 39 (nearly 40) from Portugal.
I need friends from Australia and New Zealand.
My trainer code is 4155 4674 4213.
Thanks !


----------



## Gideontje (Jul 31, 2018)

.


----------



## baeky87 (Jul 31, 2018)

texas friend plz i have a lot gift
8585 6150 9964


----------



## Jang (Jul 31, 2018)

add friend plz~
8145 2792 9026


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 31, 2018)

New Zeeland 
0111 0116 5120


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 31, 2018)

New Zeeland 
0111 0116 5120


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Jul 31, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 36)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift 

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## MF-1984 (Jul 31, 2018)

..


----------



## xnegx (Jul 31, 2018)

Brazil
1649 5475 1938


----------



## ChecoJoker11 (Jul 31, 2018)

Northern Ireland Friend:

8213 9137 4593


----------



## ShortLenny (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello i am Short Lenny from the Netherlands. lvl 40
I am looking for gift exchange's from new Zealand.
My code is: 8318 8442 6007
And my fends are:
3764 1859 2645
5993 8619 2713


----------



## Narunarunaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi ! I'm Naru from south of France.
My code : 5623 5594 3692
My BF code : 3507 4317 7334


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Jul 31, 2018)

*Hello guys, I play daily add me
From Brazil/ level 38

8505 2071 1053*


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Jul 31, 2018)

LVL 40, Team Valor.

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## CasulNibba (Jul 31, 2018)

deleted


----------



## datsyuk13 (Jul 31, 2018)

3954 2064 5333
8797 6871 3083
9915 9088 9060
0741 1705 9225

Everyday player from northern Sweden


----------



## boy7788 (Jul 31, 2018)

my trainer code 

472581833244

netherlands. looking for players too trade. Japan, Russia etc. Doesnt matter


----------



## ParkSuMin (Aug 1, 2018)

7068 6590 7019 Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT
7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7068 6590 7019   KOREA FRIEND PARIENT


----------



## 012 (Aug 1, 2018)

Pokémon GO Let's be friends

My trainer code

9181 3917 3619


----------



## marumiso (Aug 1, 2018)

4682 3691 1759
level 34 red

Please add me!


----------



## anuxist (Aug 1, 2018)

9231 7717 7922 KR(Republic of Korea,south)


----------



## Rakepuu (Aug 1, 2018)

-


----------



## VapeNation (Aug 1, 2018)

231637248137
425028330232


----------



## Tasha199210 (Aug 1, 2018)

9542 9819 0860 is mine add me please. From Washington State.


----------



## boy7788 (Aug 1, 2018)

TE]


----------



## dadocoy (Aug 1, 2018)

My trainer code is : 9441 9678 0668

I do not give gifts on the weekends, that's family time.

I delete odes of friends that do not send gifts in over 30 days.


----------



## RoITA1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi all
I come from Italy
My username is: RoITA1
Here is my friend code to share gifts

*2457 1241 1751*

Level 35

Have a nice game !!

RoITA1


----------



## l4SASA (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello!
I'm from south Korea
25LV
8697 1074 0247


----------



## Daumian (Aug 1, 2018)

1036-5409-1951 
Nickname: Daumianeg
I'll be sending gifts everyday if have them!


----------



## l4SASA (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello!
I'm from south Korea
25LV
8697 1074 0247


----------



## TobiR (Aug 1, 2018)

Presents from Germany.

6687 0598 1174


----------



## ChrisD23 (Aug 1, 2018)

From North Carolina. Will return gifts.

1107 3719 8827


----------



## elc021 (Aug 2, 2018)

Team Instinct
8796 0302 9130   SF
1049 2484 6060  Panama
5020 4732 4018 Central America Valor
2676 5692 9428 Panama Mystic

Please add, daily gifts


----------



## in9kkk (Aug 2, 2018)

Level 30 from S.Korea
Friend Code: 3596 4821 4454


----------



## Willowidontknow (Aug 2, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm french do you still acepting invitation ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veronicsss said:


> Hi guys, I'm from Italy and this is my code, add me:
> 
> 0417 7742 4103



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm french do you still acepting invitation ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



in9kkk said:


> Level 30 from S.Korea
> Friend Code: 3596 4821 4454





in9kkk said:


> Level 30 from S.Korea
> Friend Code: 3596 4821 4454



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm french i'll invite you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello I'm french and i looking for some Friend from each country. 
I'll allway return you're gift when i take it. 

Please give me you're code and country in post reply, like that i know who you are and not have too much invitation.

Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tasha199210 said:


> 9542 9819 0860 is mine add me please. From Washington State.


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi im from Sweden and i am looking for Scandinavian friends ONLY (Finland, Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Iceland)

2129 5373 3721


----------



## Willowidontknow (Aug 2, 2018)

Willowidontknow french player  i send you a invitation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Willowidontknow said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm french do you still acepting invitation ?
> 
> ...





Willowidontknow said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm french do you still acepting invitation ?
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's done tasha


----------



## Revdit (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi!
I'm living in Australia.

My trainer code is *2416 6611 7911*


----------



## Willowidontknow (Aug 2, 2018)

Revdit said:


> Hi!
> I'm living in Australia.
> 
> My trainer code is *2416 6611 7911*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I send you a invitation.


----------



## Scorpey (Aug 2, 2018)

Daily players, sending like 60 gifts a day!

2085 8316 2098


----------



## saurala (Aug 2, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## yoscenery (Aug 2, 2018)

from Japan

I wanna be friends who are Brazilian.
I can send a gift almost every day.
please add me!

0993 4171 8763


----------



## cjbaueriv (Aug 2, 2018)

New York, lvl 31...Daily Player
4893 5047 5622


----------



## Neroo (Aug 2, 2018)

8470 6234 3426 solo player, too many gifts in my pocket ^^


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 2, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 2, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## saurala (Aug 2, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Supreme187Marco (Aug 2, 2018)

Name: Supreme187Marco
TL: 22
From: Germany
Tc: 3444 2303 0323


----------



## itk (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello！I'm japanese. My friend code is 7580 2207 8656


----------



## Fabian_Bor (Aug 3, 2018)

hi from england and have too many gifts 
680650754090


----------



## Coraline (Aug 3, 2018)

4058 9514 9894


----------



## RediceRyan (Aug 3, 2018)

5327-5304-8076
California, Level 36


----------



## Patrycja (Aug 3, 2018)

**


----------



## Boka (Aug 3, 2018)

-


----------



## msk2323 (Aug 3, 2018)

0313 6255 5281 korea


----------



## Hli (Aug 3, 2018)

California
8651 5597 1211


----------



## kaylacantfly (Aug 3, 2018)

Im a newer player only level 18 but i play almost every day Florida USA 
3329 2303 3246


----------



## pinkghlitter (Aug 3, 2018)

522512265767

from USA

looking to send gifts and trade!!

(international preferred, but all welcome)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

522512265767  --  username pinkghlitter

from USA

looking to send gifts and trade

(international preferred, but all welcome)


----------



## kaylacantfly (Aug 3, 2018)

kaylacantfly said:


> Im a newer player only level 18 but i play almost every day Florida USA
> 3329 2303 3246


my friend also plays every day she lives in Florida too and sends gifts daily add her 0434 3068 8109


----------



## marumiso (Aug 4, 2018)

5448-6124-1847
level 37, in japan
please add me !


----------



## Thnkucme (Aug 4, 2018)

.


----------



## dchavez62 (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking to add people outside of California. I play daily and always send gifts.

If you do not send any gifts do not add me as I will delete you soon.

3880 2820 5869


----------



## Wcatoir (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking to add people from different countries on pogo I’m from Baton Rouge,Louisiana USA 

TRAINER CODE:6067 2266 8289 wcatoir


----------



## Dollarbillboyy247 (Aug 4, 2018)

2245 0894 3742 I live in austria and have a lot of gifts add me im level 28


----------



## zjinsez (Aug 4, 2018)

0169 9099 6696 KOREA.SOUTH


----------



## dongjoon12 (Aug 4, 2018)

south korea
6762 8419 5300


----------



## YellowMamba33 (Aug 4, 2018)

DeanJames86 said:


> Hey guys, Yellow team over here from South Africa.
> Add me on 4309 2291 1435
> Cheers


----------



## Tukker (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all, I am 52 years and still a passionate level 40 player near Amsterdam in the Netherlands. Love to exchange gifts: 4134 9929 1834


----------



## katja_dutch (Aug 4, 2018)

YellowMamba33 said:


> What’s up man, level 40 instinct here! Let’s exchange gifts, maybe regionals one day. You have IG or FB?


Hi Yellowmamba,
i am from holland and like to exchange regional pokemons.
If interested lets talk by mail.
I use google and use the name Toulousekatja.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kaylacantfly said:


> Im a newer player only level 18 but i play almost every day Florida USA
> 3329 2303 3246


Hi,

i am from holland and like to exchange regional pokemons.
If interested lets talk by mail.
I use google and use the name Toulousekatja.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jurgen said:


> New Zeeland
> 0111 0116 5120


Hi Jurgen,

i am from holland and like to exchange regional pokemons.
If interested lets talk by mail.
I use google and use the name Toulousekatja.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mureed said:


> 1827 3705 3603
> South Africa
> Mureed khan
> My friend code


Hi Mureed,

i am from holland and like to exchange regional pokemons.
If interested lets talk by mail.
I use google and use the name Toulousekatja.


----------



## oAzrael (Aug 4, 2018)

*1670 3802 3822*
please add to your friendlist
german player


----------



## Karolis3xd5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi guys, 

Lvl 23 , from lithuania looking for some friends.

6280 6516 6107


----------



## BilliRuh (Aug 4, 2018)

Germany  - Berlin    
Lvl  34

4476 8449 8278


----------



## hyunlll (Aug 4, 2018)

I live in the Republic of Korea. Give every day gifts. Add me a friend
8794 8392 3262


----------



## Kadeshi (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 4, 2018)

*Looking for friends from* *New Zealand
*
I'm from Germany 1egg --> 18.000Km

Code: 
296411196418
900781555387

!!Daylie Presents!! I wont send gifts too friends from other Countris.
Please only send friend Requests if you are playing in New Zealand thanks.


----------



## Wcatoir (Aug 4, 2018)

From Baton Rouge, Louisiana add my wife
Trainer name:Tecatoir
Trainer code: 9686 8855 1632


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 4, 2018)

9999 5716 6665 

FROM GER


----------



## XxBABEZxX (Aug 4, 2018)

Canadian trainer looking for friends from *AUSTRALIA*, *NEW ZEALAND*, *GERMANY* & *JAPAN* ONLY. 

Plantdude90210 (lv 40 instinct) 
FC - 4789 8813 5730

Plantguy90210 (lv40 instinct)
FC - 1122 4945 2069

Thank you all in advance! 

Ooooh! Also, Itd be super helpful if you name your buddy after where you are from so that people can see where youre from when accepting your requests!


----------



## Azuretare (Aug 5, 2018)

Repost to help my step brother whom I'm now adding here!

I will edit this post when I hit my limit, but probably not for a while.

5705 4984 3286 Step brother's code
9924 9303 2860 My code
1914 4385 8843 Friend's code
7782 6112 1241 Other friend's code

We are all from Canada.


----------



## Kadeshi (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello add me if you want to exchange gifts daily.

6160 5279 7313


----------



## cec202 (Aug 5, 2018)

6313 9262 1291
7971 4286 2976
7381 9917 1362
8328 6384 5006
1452 9662 2020
0082 0625 7387
all South Korea


----------



## Alan0815 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey guys,
feel free to add me *4546 3676 9535 *
im from germany and will send gifts


----------



## cinegang (Aug 5, 2018)

from South Korea. Lv 30. 



i want to send gift to person from further country, Argentia, Brazil. Germany. (I was moved by the sincerity of my German friend. )
I will check the country and send you presents every day.  I assure.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 5, 2018)

Here is mine
Been playing since launch
From Germany NRW
6651 5856 5243


----------



## DHy (Aug 5, 2018)

from South Korea
1826 1643 2385


----------



## Furret162 (Aug 5, 2018)

2990 8228 8456
 I am in Japan.
I want to make friends with everyone


----------



## rachey87 (Aug 5, 2018)

259580213759
950423611255
664226479766

lots of gifts to send


----------



## yangisaiah (Aug 5, 2018)

2161 0051 8995
1044 1849 1218
me and my friend code, south korea


----------



## ValorEevee (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi I’m from Naples, Florida. You can add me if you live nearby or if you are international. 
Team Valor. 
Friend code: 6736 2767 2446

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ValorEevee said:


> Hi I’m from Naples, Florida. You can add me if you live nearby or if you are international.
> Team Valor.
> Friend code: 6736 2767 2446



My friend is from San Fransisco, California. Her code is 3852 7713 0311
Anyone can add her


----------



## YesusHuncho (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey, im in Team Valor ingamen name is YesusHuncho 
8016 5467 4683 Germany


----------



## MrKjeldgaard (Aug 5, 2018)

Greetings from Denmark! Looking to trade and get friends with primarily people from everywhere outside Europe . My friend code is : 3262 8938 1087


----------



## Tamic (Aug 5, 2018)

My code is: 1155 9365 6108

I’m from Virginia, USA. Feel free to add me


----------



## randytherhino (Aug 5, 2018)

Please add me:
*3855 6703 1989*


----------



## Wcatoir (Aug 5, 2018)

Add my friend 
Trainer name: Jdennis111216
Trainer code: 0876 2758 3332


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 5, 2018)

749737994770
From Germany


----------



## JoaquimSetin (Aug 6, 2018)

Ty


----------



## shc_other (Aug 6, 2018)

Level 30 
Plays everyday - sends gifts everyday.
From Canada. 

Thanks in advance! Nice to play with you all!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shc_other said:


> Level 30
> Plays everyday - sends gifts everyday.
> From Canada.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Nice to play with you all!



648709988808


----------



## xTHExxManx (Aug 6, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3642 3713 0270!


----------



## dongjoon12 (Aug 6, 2018)

south korea
0947 6343 8157


----------



## nachcebrecos (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Aussea1322 (Aug 6, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



My fc is 7336 9383 1112


----------



## TheCrimsonHorror13 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello, I'm from Pennsylvania, USA. Looking to trade gifts in Pokemon go with a few players from outside the US. Gifts will be given for gifts received.
My code is 9758 5283 2523


----------



## Goofbal57 (Aug 6, 2018)

Goofbal57 from Groningen Netherlands
9193 3083 1049

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nachcebrecos said:


> Hi guys. level 38 from Auckland (New Zealand)
> 
> Looking forward to make new friends, send gifts and trade pokemon
> 
> 4415 2123 7876


level 36 from the Netherlands invited you 1 minute ago


----------



## JJN (Aug 6, 2018)

Friends friend code. He cant sent gifts, but if you want help him here is his code

9305 8096 2315


----------



## cinegang (Aug 6, 2018)

from South Korea. Lv 40.



i want to send gift to person from further country, Argentia, Brazil. Germany. (I was moved by the sincerity of my German friend. )
I will check the country and send you presents every day. I assure.


----------



## listelion (Aug 6, 2018)

7208 5599 3745 Korean


----------



## tyfly1 (Aug 6, 2018)

1593 7080 3303 Virginia USA
add me


----------



## TeamMysticFTW (Aug 6, 2018)

7781 2554 2995 Germany Mecklenburg Vorpommern


----------



## 2Good_2B_True (Aug 6, 2018)

5516 9684 4601


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## MatronlyBoss76 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey! I’m from the US and play/exchange gifts daily. HMU if ur interested:
556677954538


----------



## discoschnupfen (Aug 6, 2018)

3196 0897 2453 - Germany


----------



## Zykorax (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for some nice people from japan to send gifts
my trainercode is 463244979801 
greetings from germany


----------



## monogiahs (Aug 7, 2018)

3848 3945 0513

Add me. Greece. Thank you!


----------



## die4390 (Aug 7, 2018)

5062 5917 8492 korea


----------



## DHy (Aug 7, 2018)

3386 6928 7457 Korea


----------



## MinamHS (Aug 7, 2018)

i'm from south korea LV.33
Please add me !! i have many gift and i'll send gift to you everyday.
my code 5045 5435 8129


----------



## randytherhino (Aug 7, 2018)

all full. thanks* *


----------



## randytherhino (Aug 7, 2018)

all full. thanks* *


----------



## BoomBox84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mein Poke Code ist 4242 8741 0696

Deutschland, Düsseldorf


----------



## kiteray (Aug 7, 2018)

나는' korean. but i live japan now
9069 6446 6794
나의 lv is 29


----------



## Stijnvanvliet (Aug 7, 2018)

5588 6295 3693 add me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I still looking for friends
5588 6295 3693


----------



## kosira (Aug 7, 2018)

3700 0200 6794

from japan


----------



## raulmenarmenjy (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a Poké Stop in my house, I have a lot of gifts.

I am from Spain.

Looking for friends to send gifts.

My friend code : 1790 7846 5384

Thank you <3


----------



## gchingntc (Aug 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 7, 2018)

689863662901
Germany


----------



## Hyiale (Aug 7, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Natelimac (Aug 7, 2018)

0494 1497 0586
Australian daily player


----------



## Smythie1001 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey add me 719658130681


----------



## Areum (Aug 7, 2018)

Ppung


----------



## Areum (Aug 7, 2018)

ㅠ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Where your code?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WChuckin said:


> I add friends who live a long distance away to gain eggs, shock them and thus gain the insignia of the distance.


Where your code?


----------



## WChuckin (Aug 7, 2018)

I add friends who live from a great distance to gain eggs from the gifts, to shock them and to trade the pokémons that come with my friends and thus to gain the insignia of the distance.

Name: WChuckin
Code: 0343 6847 1057
Country: Brasil


----------



## Stijnvanvliet (Aug 7, 2018)

5588 6295 3693 is mij code


----------



## Sp0ner (Aug 7, 2018)

0851 4917 7886

My friend Code, i‘m from Germany, Daily Gifts will be sent 

Thank you


----------



## Sofia-Gomez (Aug 7, 2018)

I send gifts every day.
Code: 503334627088
Friend: 645030529482


----------



## Pilot100 (Aug 7, 2018)

9424 8147 8798 from USA


----------



## Luisvspr (Aug 8, 2018)

My code is 0035 0391 4158. From USA. Feel free to add me


----------



## Whatdayisit (Aug 8, 2018)

Party


----------



## lakisis (Aug 8, 2018)

4557 1585 4620

From Japan Tokyo

TL 38


----------



## Areum (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank u


----------



## Jennycaa (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi! I'm from Canada, my friend code is: 2070 3000 9442.  I will send you gifts everyday!


----------



## battletop (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi all..I'm from Asia, looking for friends to trade gifts daily (promised)
Please add me, hf playing.
9616 5010 9689


----------



## PrinceJoshy08 (Aug 8, 2018)

691133632108
Play daily and will always send gifts. 
From Wales,  UK


----------



## jinger (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## TobiR (Aug 8, 2018)

From Germany :
I'll send back 
668705981174


----------



## JJN (Aug 8, 2018)

Removed


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 8, 2018)

2964 1119 6418
Germany


----------



## AcesLegayNiro (Aug 8, 2018)

0597 3372 2690 Mystic lv39


----------



## Baobob57 (Aug 8, 2018)

Baobob57

694543333304


----------



## Mhakes (Aug 8, 2018)

Shortcut to lv40, little boost acualy...
We have played since day one 17/7/2016, very small community, very rural.
Cant play daily anymore, never gonna reach lv 40 at this rate.
So ask your help. Friendcode just for xp. One gift from you or us, one friend point 3000xp and then we remove eachother. We get 3000 and you 6000xp.
It would be realy helpfull. 
Thanks!

Codes
677579053059
0292 4594 8543


----------



## Inbok (Aug 8, 2018)

안녕 난 해요 south korea
Code  4305 8874 4756

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

대한민국  
암호  4305 8874 4756


----------



## cynemart (Aug 8, 2018)

Quebec city

Add usss 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ADD UsSS
6359 9055 3027
4963 1087 1988


----------



## Sjdjdjrjf (Aug 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


0060 97930760


----------



## cksmain (Aug 8, 2018)

Level 40 from Korea
5597 9848 4496


----------



## Norfenriz (Aug 8, 2018)

4367 7557 6466

9085 6005 8708

Me and my wife, live in norway, will send back if we can  Play every day!


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 8, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Lex587gor (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi. I'm from Germany. Feel free to send me a request. Play almost daily. 
2081 6838 3407


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 8, 2018)

I'll post mine in a few days , in the mean time i follow


----------



## Dreebz (Aug 8, 2018)

From United Kingdom, please add us for daily gift exchange! 

8807 9370 6045
1255 4934 9849


----------



## Dorie14 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dorie14  add me   will send as much as possible.  Daily player 

0995 1447 3824


----------



## kimyouchan (Aug 9, 2018)

level 23   9374 6179 0903
level 21   7681 9377 2274
I'm from south korea. I have lots of gift to give. I will return gifts to whoever sends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I’m from south korea
I will return gifts to whoever sends

level 21      7681 9377 2274
level 23      9374 6179 0903

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I’m from south korea
I will return gifts to whoever sends

level 21      7681 9377 2274
level 23      9374 6179 0903


----------



## MinamHS (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, ladies and gentlemen!
i'm from south korea!! LV34
My hobby is to send gifts every day.
Please add me !!!
7477 3591 8958


----------



## Filixxx (Aug 9, 2018)

Filixxx team Valor lvl 36 Czech rep. Trainer code: 7924 9217 6592

Xp needed, so I’m returning gifts as possible


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 9, 2018)

2964 1119 6418
Germany lv 40


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 9, 2018)

3431 5728 8504
That's my code , if you want


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Aug 9, 2018)

6122 5145 7575 - Prince Edward island - Canada


----------



## Alex19931012 (Aug 9, 2018)

Mine here,
Play daily from France (Paris) ! 

8610 1633 5545 

Cheers


----------



## Thnkucme (Aug 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Ryrkz (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey!

1939 3001 7048 from Germany.


----------



## Bibertaler (Aug 9, 2018)

My friendcode is

6253 4552 9403

If You want to Chat You can find me on Telegram


----------



## HairTaill (Aug 9, 2018)

0866 0221 0193
lv : 23
korea


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## HairTaill (Aug 9, 2018)

0866 0221 0193
Level : 23
korea


----------



## wldldldl (Aug 9, 2018)

korea
Level : 20
2748 8609 9024


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the presents guys


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 9, 2018)

9999 5716 6665

FROM GER


----------



## Manuel009 (Aug 9, 2018)

Germany Stuttgart
3 x *Lv. 40 
play daily
My Trainer code:      
902473705112

*


----------



## Faytalframe (Aug 9, 2018)

3452 3142 5279 very active player add me for gifts!


----------



## Starduster420 (Aug 9, 2018)

Just started a  account but i will be playing a lot and send gifts for gifts everyday. Add me: 8664 1193 3843


----------



## Pokemoniii (Aug 10, 2018)

8259 5009 1667
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## bboymike92 (Aug 10, 2018)

level 29 trade gifts
6972 5110 5667


----------



## Jaylovessandy (Aug 10, 2018)

Lv33 / 5472 7774 3410


----------



## yo0366 (Aug 10, 2018)

hi
level 39  from korea
my code : 2228 6658 0771
thank you


----------



## Idriss (Aug 10, 2018)

Idriss, Active, Spain level 25
9810 8476 1959


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Aug 10, 2018)

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40) add me and some friends
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 37)
7954 9434 8881

daily players,gift for gift  Greetings from Germany <3

I love making new friends and meeting new people of different cultures. Feel free to contact me. <3


----------



## Jp1210 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey, im very active, sending gifts to everyone everyday , 
please add me , greetings from Germany 

1361 6507 4805


----------



## BiborFoco (Aug 10, 2018)

Europe/Austria 
633640267015  -  Lvl 25
539959514187  -  Lvl 39


----------



## Junoh (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello
I’m from south korea
Let's be friends.
5674 6588 2046


----------



## Ralph_14 (Aug 10, 2018)

8418 7365 4226


----------



## Changho (Aug 10, 2018)

hi ~ South korea, gumi
My code 2155 6295 2662
Let's go pokemon


----------



## Pokemoniii (Aug 10, 2018)

My friend will have poke friends too. Also here is his number
091339072644


----------



## emmaly (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, I'm Emma from Japan.
looking for pokemon friends

4978 2902 0313

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi I'm from Japan

4978 2902 0313


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Aug 10, 2018)

From Germany 
5844 7791 0156 7Pokeking9
0377 3848 2338 Shinertiger

Gift for Gift.


----------



## Yokimari (Aug 10, 2018)

XxAziesxX - 7582 7026 4476


----------



## misha252525 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from Japan and this is my code, add me please!

9803 4996 8510


----------



## Azuretare (Aug 11, 2018)

3464 6322 9995,
7964 5150 8751,
0221 8003 2223,
7164 1217 5349,
6846 3212 5090

Friend codes of some more family members, and friends! I got a lot of people in this game xD
Thank you for those who add these people! <3


----------



## l565mh99y214 (Aug 11, 2018)

I would like to exchange gifts with people from South Africa, New Zealand. I send gifts daily and would like to receive gifts as well.
Sorry full.

 Team mystic. Greetings from Germany


----------



## Ralph_14 (Aug 11, 2018)

Very Active player 

8849 8753 0699


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 11, 2018)

9999 5716 6665

GER


----------



## Lex587gor (Aug 11, 2018)

2081 6838 3407
Germany.


----------



## miya-jap (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm japanese.my friend code is 4980 5357 6104


----------



## Suruga (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, this is invitation from Shizuoka, Japan.
TL is still low but send you gifts from Japanese unique stop, thank you!

7730 1249 1724


----------



## ZappDragon (Aug 11, 2018)

L


----------



## Gabs2201 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, I´m from germany / Berlin. My friend code is 8210 4799 9094


----------



## Arleana88 (Aug 11, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

9319 3712 2587

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

9319 3712 2587


----------



## Natelimac (Aug 11, 2018)

.


----------



## GarciaWarriors (Aug 11, 2018)

5851 4649 5562
Florida


----------



## Spanky159 (Aug 11, 2018)

L


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 12, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## SgtJander (Aug 12, 2018)

I’m a Pokemon Go Player from Germany, looking for some players from anywhere of the world to trade .

Friend Code: 9208 3478 9480


----------



## zogaro (Aug 12, 2018)

Hallo, ich komme aus Deutschland / Berlin. Mein Freund Code ist 118651182464


----------



## Mishka (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello i need some friends from japan, i m french, i give you my code 9564 7217 0717, level 33. Steampunk10778.thank you


----------



## wonjae_kang (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey guys I'm korean for south korea.
plz add me! my number is 2827 2737 2030


----------



## Eevee1989 (Aug 12, 2018)

2013 0701 0108 

0513 6313 9376

From The Netherlands


----------



## Hostos3618 (Aug 12, 2018)

0845 4943 4208
New York


----------



## Lawsone93 (Aug 12, 2018)

Actively playing in Ohio, live near stops, I will send gifts, I’m level 26. Please friend me 9090 9161 6458


----------



## catfishbunter (Aug 12, 2018)

2745 3886 0118

Add me please — Australia / NZ

I frequent US, Oceania, and Europe, so gifts and eggs from all. Reciprocate gifts.


----------



## DuddelDu (Aug 12, 2018)

From Switzerland

4965 3389 1011


----------



## cleanex (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi guys,
From France
0890 5365 3087


----------



## Wcatoir (Aug 12, 2018)

Codypayne 9870 0151 5712 
emijinx 4073 0949 8303
Landonpayne 6362 0339 5516 

Add them!!!! Please


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 12, 2018)

Germany
6898 6366 2901


----------



## Hiiiiii23 (Aug 12, 2018)

1891 3360 9277 (from germany)


----------



## Sylveon1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

My father is looking for PokemonGO friends.

--------

I play every day in Japan.
I want a friend of a distant country.
Let's exchange the gift.

I am looking for 15 people.

5193 8631 0036


----------



## m2231550633 (Aug 13, 2018)

from Japan.
code: *6015 3895 7352*
Team: Instinct
Level: 33


----------



## ThePokeKiller (Aug 13, 2018)

Add our group we gift daily...trainer codes:
1381 4096 7157
5750 3843 4933
3064 6011 8949


----------



## zerobig7 (Aug 13, 2018)

남한에서 온
1058 0986 0685
고마워 ~ !!


----------



## ThePokeKiller (Aug 13, 2018)

Add our group we gift daily...trainer codes:
1381 4096 7157
5750 3843 4933
3064 6011 8949


----------



## Thhorn (Aug 13, 2018)

8313 4580 6024 

From Swizerland


----------



## Froschkotze (Aug 13, 2018)

Add me please! 

*9747 7569 3511*


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 13, 2018)

Germany
6898 6366 2901


----------



## Sleepouille (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi
I’m from France. Play everyday 

1053 2538 1793
8889 5905 0125


----------



## basicck (Aug 13, 2018)

Korea! I can send you everyday 
my code number is 
2786 9944 6038


----------



## huynhanh93 (Aug 13, 2018)

2513 6357 2801

Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## l4SASA (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello guys~I'm korean! qhtjd502 is my nickname!  Please add to my friend code! 6341 7785 4015 that's it! And my level is 15


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Aug 13, 2018)

0845 6005 5264

Add me


----------



## BenPhillips (Aug 13, 2018)

Lot's of spare Gifts to send from the UK, Feel free to add me, Looking to increase my Distance Medal
Friend Code: 1403 3107 7227


----------



## mimimu (Aug 13, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## TANGJANAMU (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanx!


----------



## die4390 (Aug 14, 2018)

한국 남자
2480 0939 4579
친구해요


----------



## Jyjyjyjy (Aug 14, 2018)

1387 4366 3504
Japan
Thank u for ur add friend
Im waiting


----------



## zlotobrwisty (Aug 14, 2018)

3201 6438 5221
Poland


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 14, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## apridweastar (Aug 14, 2018)

—- deleted —-


----------



## lioioaioa (Aug 14, 2018)

ㅡ


----------



## bearleegood (Aug 14, 2018)

0034 4353 5630 add me for gifts exchange


----------



## Biggybawz (Aug 14, 2018)

1005 0282 2749
daily gifts
from belgian peeps ! addme


----------



## gogeta3016 (Aug 14, 2018)

---------


----------



## bearleegood (Aug 14, 2018)

ew
0034 4353 5630 add me for gifts exchange


----------



## roxxkena (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Mexico

610213795472   

ADD ME!!!!


----------



## alenaa (Aug 14, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## WChuckin (Aug 15, 2018)

WChuckin said:


> I add friends who live from a great distance to gain eggs from the gifts, to shock them and to trade the pokémons that come with my friends and thus to gain the insignia of the distance.
> 
> Name: WChuckin
> Code: 0343 6847 1057
> Country: Brasil



Hi guys, I wanted to thank you guys for adding me and I would like to put my girlfriend's player code here so you can add it too.

Name: KathleenCleaver
Code: 5746 3221 2659
Country: Brasil


----------



## Azuretare (Aug 15, 2018)

Add my friends! 
9393 1665 1862,
3464 6322 9995,
7964 5150 8751,
0221 8003 2223,
7164 1217 5349,
6846 3212 5090


----------



## Kylling79dk (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## rachey87 (Aug 15, 2018)

259580213759
950423611255
664226479766

lots of gifts to send


----------



## ljungman (Aug 15, 2018)

2212 4443 4753 Level 20 in need of friends


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 15, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## Chwang (Aug 15, 2018)

1576 8496 1095
8469 5717 1281

from South Korea


----------



## BineWarNetFrei (Aug 15, 2018)

Now we have too much Friends, thank you  <3


----------



## Dannyzzuk (Aug 15, 2018)

2710 1351 7785

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azuretare said:


> Add my friends!
> 9393 1665 1862,
> 3464 6322 9995,
> 7964 5150 8751,
> ...


2710 1351 7785


----------



## DrBobo (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm going to be honest, I play daily, but not enough to gift everyone daily. But if someone is looking for gift exchange from time to time and the 150k xp boost in long term, than add me; 
3562 0464 0527


----------



## cinegang (Aug 15, 2018)

from South Korea.




i want to send gift to person from further country, Argentia, Brazil. Germany. (I was moved by the sincerity of my German friend. )
i will check the country and send you present everyday. i assure


----------



## ironinj (Aug 15, 2018)

ironinj 1298 1222 4618 south korea


----------



## GDK (Aug 15, 2018)

Both of us from Scotland!
1173 4388 9158
9790 7616 7087


----------



## Slegan64 (Aug 15, 2018)

ironinj said:


> ironinj 1298 1222 4618 south korea


Hello from Germany
9657 5714 2895

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GDK said:


> Both of us from Scotland!
> 1173 4388 9158
> 9790 7616 7087


Hello from Germany 
9657 5714 2895


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Aug 15, 2018)

Level 32 from the Netherlands
Got some place for new friends again!
9599 8360 2022


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey guys  
Add me tksssss
Lvl35 code= *5859 0899 3138*


----------



## Pain0s (Aug 15, 2018)

2144 4087 3973

Germany here
A Friend and i Added some guys here
Feel free to add me


----------



## PokemonTradeNowwww (Aug 16, 2018)

2 friends from Canada - 
2500 5753 3600
0758 3143 1075


----------



## Paypeu (Aug 16, 2018)

죄송합니다. 더 이상 친구를 처리 할 수 없습니다.


----------



## Geon (Aug 16, 2018)

7187 3467 7812
Hi! my code


----------



## realista76 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi, we are looking for friends from Eastern Asia. We are from Spain. Our levels are 40 and 39.

2437 1894 0791
4495 2315 0789


----------



## KingS (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello, i looking for friends

My codes are

6742 5402 7545

6681 4082  1532

Finally i have a homegym


----------



## Starduster420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Daily players from US. will send gifts for gifts.  2855 3574 5293
7467 0735 7328


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 16, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## kanadea (Aug 16, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## BaZZ_MuTTanTT (Aug 16, 2018)

Germany* 5435 8134 0247*
Plz add just from far away 
I try to send you Gifts every Day, if you send Gifts too i'm not a sponsor.

*Actually i have enough Friends, thank u *


----------



## Fatfromhk (Aug 16, 2018)

To: RvBerkel31

Send email to me for trading Pokémon.  I can also catch Farfetch’d for you.  My email is “fatforpmg” at gmail.


----------



## pkmngotk (Aug 16, 2018)

Team - Blue / Japan
FC - 1418 0329 6038
Let's digest your gift


----------



## Pokemoniii (Aug 16, 2018)

New friends
859466737507
Gifts 4 gifts


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Aug 16, 2018)

Fatfromhk said:


> To: RvBerkel31
> 
> Send email to me for trading Pokémon.  I can also catch Farfetch’d for you.  My email is “fatforpmg” at gmail.



-Trading is only possible when the other player is nearby-


----------



## MysticDenHelder (Aug 16, 2018)

RvBerkel31 said:


> Allright, I contacted you. If any other people have nice PKMN to trade, hit me up. I have a lot of Heracross and some other exclusives.



Hey, Heracross heb ik nog niet. Als je wilt ruilen dan heb ik vast wel wat voor je.


----------



## RvBerkel31 (Aug 16, 2018)

MysticDenHelder said:


> Hey, Heracross heb ik nog niet. Als je wilt ruilen dan heb ik vast wel wat voor je.



-Trading only works in close proximity to other players-


----------



## ceraz (Aug 16, 2018)

thx for all 9 invites! now I better get more gifts after lunch


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 16, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## sehwan (Aug 17, 2018)

27 level, South korea, 0301 3605 0912
plz add me


----------



## Lintpcm (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Germany. My code is: 437561149717


----------



## Jefj (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello
My friend code: 7422 1067 9097
I'm from indonesia
Thanks


----------



## FatalAngel (Aug 17, 2018)

From QLD, Australia
3838 1176 1167


----------



## Pokedon (Aug 17, 2018)

Daily players from Britain: codes

1167 4848 1269

0923 1017 7867

Gift for gift from both!


----------



## RoITA1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Name Player: RoITA1
Code: 2457 1241 1751
Team: Red
Level: 36
Nation: Italy


----------



## Slegan64 (Aug 17, 2018)

cinegang said:


> from South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello
I live in Germany
2087 4145 8665
Looking forward to sending presents 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chwang said:


> 1576 8496 1095
> 8469 5717 1281
> 
> from South Korea


Greetings from Germany
2087 4145 8665


----------



## Geon (Aug 17, 2018)

6402 2255 2877
Hi my code


----------



## Gabs2201 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi I´m from Germany, Berlin. My friendcode is 7425 3901 7842.


----------



## okakinotane (Aug 17, 2018)

.


----------



## joepassive (Aug 17, 2018)

my best friens please add him
4166 6721 0119


----------



## Whatdayisit (Aug 17, 2018)

Woo


----------



## emergingeden (Aug 17, 2018)

Just started but have been playing daily, level 17 right now. I will return gifts!


----------



## teelo (Aug 18, 2018)

emergingeden said:


> Just started but have been playing daily, level 17 right now. I will return gifts!


You forgot to post your friend code


----------



## fourthburn (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi, my code. 
8881 4766 5559


----------



## Smajliblue (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi, my code 
9841 0162 9159

Level 26, cro


----------



## 19borussia00 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi,
I'm from Germany (Braunschweig/Wolfsburg)
Lvl 34 Team Red
Code: 5121 6533 1240


----------



## Slegan64 (Aug 18, 2018)

pkmngotk said:


> Team - Blue / Japan
> FC - 1418 0329 6038
> Let's digest your gift


Team Blue Germany
Me
7734 0864 2543
And my Sister
4067 3665 7976

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FatalAngel said:


> From QLD, Australia
> 3838 1176 1167


Hello from Germany
Me
7734 0864 2543
And my Sister
4067 3665 7976
Love Pokemon and look forward to exchange gifts 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FatalAngel said:


> From QLD, Australia
> 3838 1176 1167


Lucilly23 from Germany
2087 4145 8665
Love to exchange gifts


----------



## mikechoi (Aug 18, 2018)

mikechoi said:


> hey! Guys.
> Nice to see you!!
> I'm from Korea(south).
> I'm playing daily and have 3 players.
> ...


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey from *Sweden*

2129 5373 3721


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 18, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## AcesLegayNiro (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello, 
I am annemarieazerty mystic from belgium and i would like some Friends. 
5628 6547 7684. 

Also for my 2nd account, marieken64 valor. 
8197 1012 5120

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello 

I am TinaaGabriel valor from Belgium and woud like some friends

9229 3340 3774


----------



## pkmngotk (Aug 18, 2018)

Team - Yellow @ Japan
FC - 2001 4748 2827
Let's digest your gift


----------



## MaiRemy (Aug 18, 2018)

From Spain <3

4072 4109 8541

Play every day


----------



## UKRaidMonster (Aug 18, 2018)

UK Based Hardcore Raider.
Level 40
Live on a pokestop and send gifts every day to all on my friend list.
Can only open the 20 a day!!
Happy to accept new, distant friends..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6113 7580 3599 Trainer Code BTW


----------



## cksmain (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey from *Korea*

9969 1897 8361


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 18, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## fourthburn (Aug 18, 2018)

i have other code 
2817 1720 3817 korea


----------



## Solgil (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello, I'm from South Korea and this is my friend code plz add me
thanks.

5633 9960 9101


----------



## BiborFoco (Aug 18, 2018)

552934470155 - austria


----------



## kimjunseok (Aug 18, 2018)

9434 5105 0077
south korea pokemongo member
i wanna be your friend
name:junsekkiiii
 have fun!


----------



## Lawsone93 (Aug 18, 2018)

Add my friend please she is awesome 483254152268


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 18, 2018)

5477 5459 1461

United States


----------



## Sckut (Aug 18, 2018)

Took my number down for now.


----------



## Zvonimir (Aug 19, 2018)

From Croatia:
Me: 036769790490
Boyfriend: 716482032035
Sister: 604752719731


----------



## kaem (Aug 19, 2018)

23


----------



## Snfl0629 (Aug 19, 2018)

0036 7340 3774


----------



## Snfl0629 (Aug 19, 2018)

id 1 : 0036 7340 3774
id 2 : 6792 7108 6052
korea~


----------



## StayOnTime (Aug 19, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## all4usoul (Aug 19, 2018)

0286 0105 2203
from Korea


----------



## sunnynspyder (Aug 19, 2018)

Dear friends, we are looking for friends from Australia and US . We are from Spain

6173 2291 1276  

6263 7792 6120 

También buscamos amigos para intercambiar Mr Mime por Heracros y demás regionales.


----------



## xSylence96 (Aug 19, 2018)

Level 24 - Team Red
Active every day and im living next to a PokeStop so i can send a lot of Gifts 

7251 6861 3174


----------



## eckyjunior (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm very active and from Australia and looking for friends around the world (anywhere except Australia please).

Friend code is 1447 0389 0528


----------



## HARTA4053 (Aug 19, 2018)

I’m from Japan.
My friend code is 6258 9989 2759


----------



## Zvonimir (Aug 19, 2018)

2 friends, Croatia:
514021816928
928326725654


----------



## Peterke76 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm from Belgium.
if you sens me a gift i send back
0690 9574 7453
in game name is Kailla2007
i seek friends from around the world like Canada, China, Australia, New zeeland, Japan, Brasil etc.
please not from europe thanks


----------



## Dhruv22222 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi please add me.. i play regularly and will exchange gifts

6151 9039 1394


----------



## link_720 (Aug 19, 2018)

Add my freind 
9126 5383 0600


----------



## ScethHF (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello.
Level 34 from Germany
Want to finish my "Pilot" Medal. Searching for Accounts from Japan, Korea, Australia, Hawaii etc. to add me.
Friendcode: 2920 4761 8363

Thanks


----------



## shc_other (Aug 19, 2018)

Convinced my 2 friends to play to form a team.

Completely new players, 200 friends to make each!

689012714103

594949479115

Thank you in advance. 

From Canada.


----------



## Chugi (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello from Germany. I play daily, but not enough to gift everyone daily. But if someone is looking for gift exchange from time to time than add me.
5266 8946 1569


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 19, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## PontoTornis (Aug 19, 2018)

5948 0004 0320 (without spaces 594800040320)
Sweden. Lvl 40. Play most days.
Looking for long distance friends; New Zeeland etc.

Update: 
I have almost max friends now. Thanks. I will delete european friends, sorry. 
I will not be able to open/send gifts to all, but I will try to send as many as possible. 
But you can also try my daughters 
481710614743.


----------



## Azuretare (Aug 19, 2018)

Another friend of a friend wants to be added:
7908 5924 0712


----------



## BFG1793 (Aug 19, 2018)

Evening I'm lvl 40 and have stacks of spaces for friends, my code is 6340 8421 9301


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 19, 2018)

7497 3799 4770
Germany

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

9007 8155 5387
Germany


----------



## Sandyaotearoa (Aug 20, 2018)

Sandy in New Zealand, looking for friends to exchange gifts with: 0646 8841 3896
No spaces: 064688413896


----------



## dimple6229 (Aug 20, 2018)

3350 5319 2159 
add freinds Thank you Thank you
I love it


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello im from Sweden. Full of gifts and i want EU friendos

2129 5373 3721


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Aug 20, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## PyroManne (Aug 20, 2018)

Closed / edited later on


----------



## Olli_Germay_Berlin (Aug 20, 2018)

Daily Player from Berlin Germany looking for friends from Japan, Australia,Korea. Will send Gifts whenever I can!

748485343961


----------



## HernbieII (Aug 20, 2018)

Please add me - Cambridge UK
8325 1574 4969


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol

Add me I need new friends plz in texas lvl 40 mystic


----------



## Spenstar (Aug 20, 2018)

3709 5685 7225
USA


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Aug 20, 2018)

0845 6005 5264

Add me. Ky, USA


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 20, 2018)

9007 8155 5387
Germany


----------



## Foxy_librarian74 (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking for gifting friends. Distant friends are welcome!
7792 9398 0938

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxy_librarian74 said:


> Looking for gifting friends. Distant friends are welcome!
> 7792 9398 0938


I'm from the USA


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol

Add my lady plz dhes 34 Texas mystic


----------



## Tamic (Aug 20, 2018)

1155 9365 6108

USA


----------



## NYWinter (Aug 20, 2018)

my code is 3467 1668 3868.  Single player in big city.


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Alejo_jesus (Aug 20, 2018)

Play everyday. Will send gifts everyday 
1623 1567 1131


----------



## menal (Aug 20, 2018)

5511 3880 5901


I live in Paris


----------



## Airplant58 (Aug 21, 2018)

939630813096

I live in Los Angeles. Level 31. I play every day.  Can gift every day.


----------



## Swagington556 (Aug 21, 2018)

338567861395


----------



## TiffyRawr (Aug 21, 2018)

3905 4472 9157 Level 30 I play almost everyday. 

6591 1577 4356 Level 31. Add my boyfriend as well.


----------



## Lee0627 (Aug 21, 2018)

South Korea
Let’s be friends!


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 21, 2018)

I have enough invites thanks everyone appreciate it!


----------



## Voodoo (Aug 21, 2018)

5732 0626 4627

Add me, please!


----------



## sororida (Aug 21, 2018)

closed. thank you


----------



## solarboy4869 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m from Japan.
My friend code is 2218 1820 6852.
I want to be friends with you.


----------



## Zachary19921 (Aug 21, 2018)

Add my account for gifts code: 5479 1417 9590


----------



## Beakersdream (Aug 21, 2018)

Pokemon Go everyday player level 36, please add. From North Carolina 5128 3035 8911


----------



## murollo (Aug 21, 2018)

Looking for gifting friends from anywhere.

my code: 8624 1515 3573

From Brazil :v


----------



## kaue81 (Aug 21, 2018)

My code: 8057 9978 8847

From Brazil

I need alola eggs plz


----------



## Hostos3618 (Aug 21, 2018)

Add me for celebi


----------



## SimplyViVian (Aug 21, 2018)

I play all the time would like some more friends

5933 9372 2047


----------



## yukorin (Aug 21, 2018)

yukorin said:


> I’m level 40, Japan.
> Friend code -
> 2679 4243 1015
> 3620 9355 4667


----------



## MiniAce (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from Korea and this is my code, add me:
7049 1056 4216


----------



## yosshii55 (Aug 21, 2018)

thank's !


----------



## Camden (Aug 21, 2018)

Looking for friends

From Iowa, USA

Friend Code: 3669 9948 3674


----------



## Asha (Aug 21, 2018)

Enough thanks


----------



## lukekim1289 (Aug 21, 2018)

Korea, south, level 32


----------



## yo0366 (Aug 21, 2018)

Level 40 from korea
my code is 2228 6658 0771


----------



## JinBoB (Aug 21, 2018)

7584 6427 9254 
seoul, Korea


----------



## Sylveon1982 (Aug 21, 2018)

My parents are looking for 3 friends.

2175 9770 5222. 
9839 7873 2480

Thank you.


----------



## JinBoB (Aug 21, 2018)

5217 9142 0287
7584 6427 9254 

i'm from seoul, Korea
everyday gift for you 
thanks


----------



## ELgoodTuve (Aug 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


959286392049 HongKong

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

840366686183 HONG KONG

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

840366686183 HONG KONG


----------



## RyuJiwoong (Aug 21, 2018)

Level 37 from Republic of Korea. I Want many American Friend.

6658 3082 4155


----------



## Atomwik (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## jvds1987 (Aug 21, 2018)

My trainer code is
2255 2492 6869

lvl 33, active daily and i have many gifts which could have your name it 
I am from the Netherlands. New invites are still welcome but i ran out of gifts for now


----------



## Amemiyam (Aug 21, 2018)

-


----------



## Panne (Aug 21, 2018)

My trainer code is:
Thanks for all added friends. will accept the rest as soon as possible

Level 38, South Sweden, travels alot

Sons trainer code is:

Level 35 south Sweden, travels alot


----------



## Froschkotze (Aug 21, 2018)

My Trainer Code:

*9747 7569 3511*
*
Level 40, Germany (Bavaria)

Please add me, let us push exp *


----------



## Slegan64 (Aug 21, 2018)

lukekim1289 said:


> Korea, south, level 32: 7278 6060 9106


Hello from Germany
9657 5714 2895

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sylveon1982 said:


> My parents are looking for 3 friends.
> 
> 2175 9770 5222.
> 9839 7873 2480
> ...



Me too 
From Germany 9657 5714 2895


----------



## Goofbal57 (Aug 21, 2018)

Zachary19921 said:


> Add my account for gifts code: 5479 1417 9590


code no good sorry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azuretare said:


> Another friend of a friend wants to be added:
> 7908 5924 0712


code no good sorry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zvonimir said:


> From Croatia:
> Me: 036769790490
> Boyfriend: 716482032035
> Sister: 604752719731


sorry boyfriend code does not accept

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



roxxkena said:


> Hi, I'm from Mexico
> 
> 610213795472
> 
> ADD ME!!!!


code invalid


----------



## Slevin218 (Aug 21, 2018)

All set thanks everyone


----------



## AdmiralUdo (Aug 21, 2018)

...


----------



## Slevin218 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow did not expect that much of a response. Thanks everyone.


----------



## PrometheusG. (Aug 21, 2018)

4244 - 9586 - 8018
lvl 31, sending gifts everyday
I want to get to lvl 40 as soon as possible!


----------



## Masooni (Aug 21, 2018)

Lv 35 4699 6663 71s


----------



## bamboobones (Aug 21, 2018)

Friends completely full. Thank you.


----------



## Nagira (Aug 21, 2018)

6600 0284 1078
Daily player in Japan


----------



## Aditya42094 (Aug 21, 2018)

8461 4439 1070
Pls add


----------



## Superspeeder555 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks
Japan


----------



## xChandlerBingx (Aug 21, 2018)

Edit: Thanks for fast requests.
I don't need any more. Have a nice day and good luck catching new Pokémon


----------



## Furret162 (Aug 21, 2018)

3664 3156 1026
3372 2290 7871
2916 9011 6337
We are in Japan.
I want to make friends with everyone


----------



## BaDwolf577 (Aug 21, 2018)

closed


----------



## Hols19881 (Aug 21, 2018)

from UK


----------



## jvds1987 (Aug 21, 2018)

PrometheusG. said:


> 4244 - 9586 - 8018
> lvl 31, sending gifts everyday
> I want to get to lvl 40 as soon as possible!



Who doesnt ?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Aug 21, 2018)

7493 9252 8386
Virginia, United States

I try to hit up Poke Stops each day and send gifts each day. When low on gifts IRL friends do get preferential treatment though.


----------



## Joost050 (Aug 21, 2018)

2792 4600 4427
Groningen, The Netherlands


----------



## DresdenX (Aug 21, 2018)

1861 7322 1098
Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA

Looking for as many friends as I can get. I send gifts daily and live next to a lot of pokestops.


----------



## HDart611 (Aug 21, 2018)

Add me i send gifts daily 2769 0238 4924


----------



## TAKA84 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## Specialwon (Aug 21, 2018)

end


----------



## BaDwolf577 (Aug 21, 2018)

closed


----------



## JJN (Aug 21, 2018)

New friends for Celebi
324571804217


----------



## Tankiwi (Aug 21, 2018)

5088 7321 3370 from the Netherlands, Amsterdam


----------



## dynamozx (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello. I am a korean. I have 6 accounts. My account name is ~ ZX. I want to exchange gifts. Let's be friends.

4968 6538 4447 
8809 8870 5285
5698 0558 2967

4874 6351 4140
7963 7735 3188
7970 0625 7931


----------



## PyroManne (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you so much for the nice feedback! As I can not handle more "random" friends, I'm just looking for friends who can gift from major cities all around the world for alolan eggs... In return you'll get an egg from a small village in Bavaria, Germany 
Code:
9066 7902 3053
(Maybe I'll open a gift only on the following days because I need to hatch an egg first...)


----------



## TinyShinyPonies (Aug 21, 2018)

Closed. Thank you


----------



## Que225 (Aug 21, 2018)

Always playing. Add me 7370 6673 5579


----------



## pdhywrd (Aug 21, 2018)

033663924911 (my trainer code). UK player. Please use and send your own in return. Play daily. Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Que225 said:


> Always playing. Add me 7370 6673 5579


Double check your code as it is saying invalid.


----------



## Paul3567 (Aug 21, 2018)

My Friendcode is :  6576-3761-3980  and i live in Germany!!

If you send me Gifts i will send Gifts back!


----------



## Olli_Germay_Berlin (Aug 21, 2018)

Daily Player from Berlin Germany looking for friends from Japan, Australia,Korea. We send Gifts whenever we can!

*123425332071 and 921019298773

*


----------



## TheHubris (Aug 21, 2018)

*6447 1628 2858
*
Michigan, US.


----------



## ScethHF (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello.
A Friend of mine is serching for Friends too.
Level 35 from Germany
Wants to finish his "Pilot" Medal too. Searching for Accounts from Japan, Korea, Australia, Hawaii etc. to add him.
Friendcode: 9173 7045 3321

Thanks


----------



## Danilo_355 (Aug 21, 2018)

3856-8153-2773

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ADD ME, PLEASE I'M BRAZILIAN
 3856-8153-2773


----------



## cowboy619 (Aug 21, 2018)

2491 7866 3467

my code. All the way from South Africa


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver333 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!





Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Need more friends on pokemon go will send gifts 
2672 1741 5752


----------



## Warbird14 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the adds


----------



## tripfog (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello, I'm a trainer from Korea.
These are me and my friends' codes.

6246 8192 6108 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9469 6304 9985 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9392 4807 0790 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9798 7950 0717 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
0614 0201 5432 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
7163 4264 7253 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
6979 1354 1011 (Trainer Lv. 39) 
9986 3044 5179 (Trainer Lv. 35)


----------



## ASinght (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello! Nice to meet you all! I'm a daily trainer from South America, if anyone wants to be friends I'll send gift from miles away.  
1742 7309 9774 Lv. 30
Thanks!!


----------



## Jonas_180 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Jaylovessandy (Aug 22, 2018)

5472 7774 3410
Seoul, Korea
Lv. 33


----------



## tripfog (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello, I'm a trainer from Korea.
These are me and my friends' codes.

(There was a mistake on one of the codes
so I repost it!)

6246 8192 6108 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9469 6304 9985 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9392 4807 0790 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
9798 7950 0717 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
0614 0201 5342 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
7163 4264 7253 (Trainer Lv. 40) 
6979 1354 1011 (Trainer Lv. 39) 
9986 3044 5179 (Trainer Lv. 35)


----------



## DecoQ (Aug 22, 2018)

6185 6721 6792
Japan


----------



## Sckut (Aug 22, 2018)

Taking post down for now


----------



## tripfog (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello! I need friends!

0614 0201 5342 (Trainer Lv. 39)


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Aug 22, 2018)

6450 4794 5013
Virginia, United States

Girlfriend's Friend Code.


----------



## yo0366 (Aug 22, 2018)

my son code :7489 0744 1514
my daughter code :3788 0038 7578
thankyou


----------



## KingS (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello

My codes are

6742 5402 7545

6681 4082 1532

Finally i have a homegym(Korea)


----------



## Msss (Aug 22, 2018)

from South KOREA
7264 8376 4163


----------



## sirhc1982 (Aug 22, 2018)

can you add my friends, they could use some friends to give and receive presents

0795 7296 5733
7542 4261 6249

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## SamK (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from korea  and this is my code, add me:

9729 3551 4667


----------



## lordofthereef (Aug 22, 2018)

0172 4795 5064

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I added a handful of the most recent postings. I play pretty frequently and try to send out a couple dozen gifts per day.


----------



## STEKONA (Aug 22, 2018)

Add me plz 458354077557


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey guys Im from Sweden and need a bunch of Friendos

Pokemon Go: 2129 5373 3721

Snapchat: storm.charlie

Youtube: StormXX


----------



## Msss (Aug 22, 2018)

from south Korea
7726 8561 7933


----------



## rachey87 (Aug 22, 2018)

259580213759
950423611255
664226479766

lots of gifts to send


----------



## Deserty381 (Aug 22, 2018)

Lvl. 35 from Germany Looking for far away friends  my code : 326170305415


----------



## Q_Fine (Aug 22, 2018)

level 24
Friend code- 9452 1066 1306


----------



## Pizzareheat (Aug 22, 2018)

Daily player, please add me. 876714116838


----------



## Serevok856 (Aug 22, 2018)

Montana USA daily player 
3114 7482 8023


----------



## datsyuk13 (Aug 22, 2018)

3954 2064 5333
8797 6871 3083
9915 9088 9060
0741 1705 9225

Everyday player from northern sweden


----------



## Nnaa (Aug 22, 2018)

In Taiwan. Lv40. My code: 3352 6194 6316.
Please add me


----------



## Mrbull (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you all. Made many new friends!


----------



## xSnoo7P (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey, I'm from Germany and I'm looking for friends from Australia, Africa, America and Asia. 
Active and daily player.
Code : 5153 5443 3982

See ya


----------



## SionKim (Aug 22, 2018)

.
Korea
4909 0667 3067
6838 6446 1427


----------



## Kimberrywood (Aug 22, 2018)

From Thailand.
7955 8088 8464


----------



## Dafilu (Aug 22, 2018)

France

6920 2567 3740

niveau 39


----------



## raglucy (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello
Would not it be nice to be a friend of Pokemon?
3846 4541 9602 Friend Code~


----------



## Kimjs (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Talloldleftie (Aug 22, 2018)

Level 40 Canadian looking for international friends.

9229 0861 1297


----------



## Wingyiu (Aug 22, 2018)

2137 4947 8336 
Daily player in Hong Kong


----------



## Nessuser1234 (Aug 22, 2018)

Posting again need at least three friends on the second par of the Celebi quest 8271 3676 0127


----------



## Shadowdanish (Aug 22, 2018)

Nessuser1234 said:


> Posting again need at least three friends on the second par of the Celebi quest 8271 3676 0127


Did send you a friend invite


----------



## MoonKS (Aug 22, 2018)

lv32/37/39
1845 9164 5306

7785 9486 0299

0996 4490 1009

south korea


----------



## Spenstar (Aug 22, 2018)

3709 5685 7225
USA


----------



## EffiePerfect (Aug 22, 2018)

I will send you a gift every day !!

*2131 0201 3208*


----------



## lyuuta (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank You arigatou!


----------



## Hazelwoodlin (Aug 22, 2018)

4156 3731 6589 
From UK have gifts


----------



## HairTaill (Aug 22, 2018)

0866 0221 0193
korea

hello!!!


----------



## jakwang (Aug 22, 2018)

나는 36이었다. Pokémon에 친구 추가하십시오

4701 6891 4162


----------



## VonKnolle (Aug 22, 2018)

Thankyou guys for all the invites, for now my list is full.


----------



## MeenZ28 (Aug 22, 2018)

7525 6884 8276

Level 33 - USA, California. Team Valor.

Everyone accepted. I love all kinds. Hahahaha


----------



## yoscenery (Aug 22, 2018)

THANKS


----------



## PokaHunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone who added me.
I need 3 more friends for the new quest )
I'm from Portugal, level 40, looking for more New Zealand and Australian friends 
My code: 9148 3329 2845
Thanks !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Following 2 buddies of mine here from Portugal also looking for friends abroad:
Kobe Bryant - 6954 9685 2175
Mikeyvieira - 4843 5443 0777
Thank you everyone


----------



## Dollarbillboyy247 (Aug 23, 2018)

I live in austria and have a lot of gifts 
7529 8080 5466


----------



## Eddryu (Aug 23, 2018)

Level 26
5888 7631 8819

Add me,  too!!!


----------



## PokaHunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Eddryu said:


> Level 26
> 5888 7631 8819
> 
> Add me,  too!!!


friend request sent 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dollarbillboyy247 said:


> I live in austria and have a lot of gifts
> 7529 8080 5466


friend request sent


----------



## Eddryu (Aug 23, 2018)

PokaHunter said:


> friend request sent


OK!! Added!!


----------



## MagnaWipe1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is my code. USA Lvl 32

9927 4620 9161


----------



## ZappDragon (Aug 23, 2018)

L


----------



## DresdenX (Aug 23, 2018)

My sister is looking for friends to add. She spend most the day right next to a pokestop and is active daily.
Her code is
0542 3380 9017


----------



## KingS (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m so sorry 

Few days ago I received many friends

But I received only a part of my friend's application.

So another accounts 

8369 9923 3168

3826 0883 9742

Korea !


----------



## rei19 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Grim690 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Boston*, MA *USA
3324 2049 7742
*


----------



## lukekim1289 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello from Korea, seoul


----------



## Bobh8979 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi From Uk: 2062 7134 5450


----------



## HDart611 (Aug 23, 2018)

Add me 9402 9126 0204


----------



## miya-jap (Aug 23, 2018)

My friend code is 8860 1507 1470


----------



## Sariel1129 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello I come from Taiwan
9655 4068 6423


----------



## ryuboseon (Aug 23, 2018)

8834 6789 6243

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello I come from Korea

My Friends Code is
8834 6789 6243

7059 7089 5691


----------



## HyunwooKim (Aug 23, 2018)

Japan
6650 8273 8356


----------



## OackMa (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys. I'm playing a game in Korea. I want to be friends with trainers who are far away from me if possible. 

I have enough applications for friends. I hope others will have fun.


----------



## Zykorax (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for some nice people from japan to send gifts
my trainercode is 463244979801 
greetings from germany


----------



## miya-jap (Aug 23, 2018)

5470 0912 9402


----------



## Pokemasterr (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey there! One more looking for friends too! I play every day and try to send gifts to everyone too. >>> 4382 6947 7725 <<<


----------



## dal7 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys(^^)
I live in JAPAN.
We are looking for friends who can exchange gifts everyday.

My Code : 9473 9888 2213
My son's Code : 5683 1450 8569
My friend's Code : 8047 2686 3642


----------



## dal7 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks.
We have already quit.
My friends are still wanting.

My friend's Code : 8047 2686 3642


----------



## Danielfigge (Aug 23, 2018)

G


----------



## Xexeno (Aug 23, 2018)

I Guys  My name is "Anthony||Xexeno"

I'm come From France and This is my Code 
Add me for gift From Paris !!!

Code => ( 3306 4964 5102 )


----------



## Oenehoene (Aug 23, 2018)

GERMANY
Newbee Lvl 27

3276 8618 3893


----------



## zuborawka (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys

Thank you for all request 

i love all trainers, but time has come to delete my code

Ciao


----------



## Jperry (Aug 23, 2018)

Level 31 
 Two codes from U.S.
5132 3421 9759
052958467358


----------



## Pokemoniii (Aug 23, 2018)

8259 5009 1667 play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My friend will have poke friends too. Also here is his number 091339072644


----------



## Jeong13579 (Aug 23, 2018)

Dhfjjfj

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sjdjdjfjfj

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 36  from south korea
Friend Code: 3556 4208 0040

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 36  from south korea
Friend Code: 3556 4208 0040

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 36  from south korea
Friend Code: 3556 4208 0040

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 36  from south korea
Friend Code: 3556 4208 0040

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Level 36  from south korea
Friend Code: 3556 4208 0040


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello guys add me ...
From brazil play daily...

Code *5597 0312 1304
Code 5597 0312 1304
Code 5597 0312 1304*


----------



## NYWinter (Aug 23, 2018)

Daily Player east coast USA level 36: 1831 3944 7932


----------



## Prototype_Eve (Aug 23, 2018)

USA Lookin for friends cuz i have none 6943 4506 8034 willing to trade for anyone's unwanted eevees

Edit: I am out of gift for now


----------



## Kat1234 (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone want to send coordinates to trade?


----------



## Bruur (Aug 23, 2018)

7120 5885 0623

Add it!


----------



## MasterTi (Aug 23, 2018)

MasterTi said:


> Exchanging gifts on daily basis
> Level 39 from Switzerland
> *2218 2151 0356*


----------



## HDart611 (Aug 24, 2018)

Add my buddy too hes on daily 2769 0238 4924


----------



## Bozz92 (Aug 24, 2018)

2 time Germany 7322 9927 3923 lv 23
2506 0592 0804 lv4 ist my Girlfriend pls help her a Mittel


----------



## Mangue3 (Aug 24, 2018)

NYC add me ID 1471 1008 4052


----------



## RockManXCL (Aug 24, 2018)

Edited: thanks guys, i have more than 100 friends now


----------



## Solgil (Aug 24, 2018)

1680 0440 2393

Hi guys, this is my friend code
Plz add me

from south korea


----------



## Jeong13579 (Aug 24, 2018)

South korea
Lv30  1634 9118 2277

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

South korea
Lv30 1634 9118 2277


----------



## SuRiLee (Aug 24, 2018)

4429 7597 6050

plz..


----------



## Kevinoney (Aug 24, 2018)

xTHExxManx said:


> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3642 3713 0270!



I just sent a friend request. I am in Japan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zykorax said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for some nice people from japan to send gifts
> my trainercode is 463244979801
> greetings from germany



I work in Japan and just send a friend request from kevinoney. I just got back from Hungary as well and have a few of those to trade as well.


----------



## B-mix (Aug 24, 2018)

8919 2127 2388
from japan


----------



## zerobig7 (Aug 24, 2018)

South Korea
7101 2883 9830
4174 7996 5710
Bless you~ thanks!


----------



## Kevinoney (Aug 24, 2018)

I just


B-mix said:


> 8919 2127 2388
> from japan



I just send a friend request to you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuRiLee said:


> 4429 7597 6050
> 
> plz..



Mine is 4429 7597 6050

I will add you now


----------



## Anssoooo (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Gotique (Aug 24, 2018)

Im Galayhana grom Poland team Yellow

3331 8919 1484


----------



## Jae95 (Aug 24, 2018)

From Korea, South.
0376 3457 1882


----------



## taymilli (Aug 24, 2018)

9910 4764 0702
0557 2358 3161

virginia, US

stay at home mom.. i dont have very many gifts but will try my best to get to everyone !


----------



## Jae95 (Aug 24, 2018)

0376 3457 1882
South korea
Please add me


----------



## ZoharAlexander (Aug 24, 2018)

8500 8334 7512

USA, California. Active every day.


----------



## SerRotello (Aug 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Sandman205 (Aug 24, 2018)

*Location: Washington D.C. USA*
*Code: 4717 4190 4694

Add me for lots of gifts (Daily player)
*


----------



## dosb (Aug 24, 2018)

3396 8473 9668
korea


----------



## Sandman205 (Aug 24, 2018)

Location: *Washington D.C. USA*

Code: *4717 4190  4694*


----------



## ThiagoRoberto (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey, I'm from Brazil, I play daily and need some friends
7522 6673 1333


----------



## e150dx (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks a lot - list full


----------



## konkarpador1 (Aug 24, 2018)

.


----------



## gabriella4087 (Aug 24, 2018)

2693 8499 2433
I have So much Present
Follow me


----------



## JinBoB (Aug 24, 2018)

8332 3522 6213

from seoul, Korea

Thanks


----------



## Franit (Aug 24, 2018)

Germany
8524 1125 6681
7140 1820 9208


----------



## taymilli (Aug 24, 2018)

heres another account 
055723583161

virginia. US


----------



## Miott (Aug 24, 2018)

Level 40, living in Taiwan, looking for friends from around the world ! thanks !
4116 6777 7734


----------



## jakelick (Aug 24, 2018)

7141 46.. ....

Sending Gifts everyday from USA!


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello fellow pokemon go friends
Im from Sweden. I play often

Pokemon Go Code: 2129 5373 3721

Youtube name: StormXX YT


----------



## SoHoe (Aug 24, 2018)

... tx!!!!


----------



## taymilli (Aug 24, 2018)

055723583161
9910 4764 0702

virginia, US

stay at home mom.. i dont have very many gifts but will try my best to get to everyone 


taymilli said:


> 9910 4764 0702
> virginia, US
> 
> stay at home mom.. i dont have very many gifts but will try my best to get to everyone !



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

stay at home mom.. dont have many gifts
VIRGINIA US.
0557 2358 3161
9910 4764 0702


----------



## Pumbaa (Aug 24, 2018)

Zhea said:


> Lvl 26 From Australia
> 6150 7384 3484


Hi, I have sent you a request. (MikaHendrick)
It would be great if you add me. We are from Belgium.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Miott said:


> Level 40, living in Taiwan, looking for friends from around the world ! thanks !
> 4116 6777 7734


Hi, I have sent you a request (MikaHendrick)
It would be great if you add us. We are from Belgium.

Kind regards

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CelestialNovva said:


> Hello I am from Tennessee, USA! I would love to make friends from all around the world and across the country!
> 
> Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 3344 7389 9015!




Hi, I have sent you a request (MikaHendrick)
It would be great if you add us. We are from Belgium.

Kind regards


----------



## gregc (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey, from USA !

3473 5571 6909


----------



## JustMe84 (Aug 24, 2018)

Too many friends. Can’t open all of gifts


----------



## Electro-so-cute (Aug 24, 2018)

dyou want some french eggs ?
1553 9388 4569


----------



## BiborFoco (Aug 24, 2018)

1709 9527 2808
5399 5951 4187

Austria


----------



## Kat1234 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m generally at Sydney Opera House. Please only add my if you’re near & able to trade. I have all regionals! I’m there atm!
3326 3627 4930


----------



## Whatdayisit (Aug 24, 2018)

Weeeooo


----------



## 97kacper97 (Aug 24, 2018)

6384 2268 5015 , Poland Warsaw


----------



## Newbie12345678901 (Aug 24, 2018)

Level 33 USA. Play and give gifts daily.   5621 2886 3824


----------



## Sascha_j99 (Aug 25, 2018)

9161 2485 0058


----------



## Ziggy230 (Aug 25, 2018)

From SW FL, USA
Level 29 nearly 30
8829 9728 1073


----------



## Cruze123 (Aug 25, 2018)

5883 1621 5414

Kor


----------



## M17AD_K (Aug 25, 2018)

Level 35 London player add me if you're a regular player. Always return gifts. 

*8106 4254 4507*


----------



## ZoharAlexander (Aug 25, 2018)

8500 8334 7512

USA, California. Active every day.


----------



## PokaHunter (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello everyone. I have two more level 40 buddies here from Portugal looking for friends from abroad, if possible from Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Taiwan, Korea... They are very active players:
0779 0777 0144
4621 9745 7431
Thank you for adding them.
Happy hunting !


----------



## Catx3mal (Aug 25, 2018)

Finally reached level 40 
I need 3 more friends for the new quest... preferably from New Zealand and Australia
I'm from Portugal and my code is: 4155 4674 4213
Thanks !


----------



## FiggyKokoPuff (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi From Canada! Looking for friends from around the World and send gifts daily!  Plz Add me:  0088 2472 5854


----------



## FiggyKokoPuff (Aug 25, 2018)

FiggyKokoPuff said:


> Hi From Canada! Looking for friends from around the World and send gifts daily!  Plz Add me:  0088 2472 5854



My sister would like friends too plz add her:  1211 7446 7822


----------



## Stepan (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi

9862 9711 4596

Play with me!!! Im in korea


----------



## kk117kk (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi I’m from Japan and my code is;
1219 6331 8778
I have a lot of Farfetch'd. I can send gift and exchange regional exclusives


----------



## Fluffington (Aug 25, 2018)

4


----------



## kk117kk (Aug 25, 2018)

From Japan, code is 
4206 3211 2540 
Pls exchange Farfetch'd and Tauros


----------



## nory557 (Aug 25, 2018)

Fluffington said:


> 4463 3840 9588
> From Belgium Antwerp


Please accepte my request 
2925 4354 7950
Japan, nory
Exchange gifts


----------



## xryukx (Aug 25, 2018)

We are 2 ppl from Germany playing daily, feel free to add us 
7632 0443 3002
2947 2746 1574


----------



## Howlingmaddoc (Aug 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello im a youtuber from Sweden I need more friendos

Pokemon Go Code: 2129 5373 3721

Youtube name: StormXX YT


----------



## Danielfigge (Aug 25, 2018)

5873 9488 2520


----------



## jakelick (Aug 25, 2018)

Kdndnd


----------



## Varun029 (Aug 25, 2018)

6255 3515 8804


----------



## kty2827 (Aug 25, 2018)

my code is 3499-5660-1473, 
and my wife code is 1033-5917-2706
welcome!


----------



## Rotiko56 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, we are a family from Austria our codes are:

3697 7535 7370

6907 7185 7766


----------



## Frostris (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, I am from Canary Islands (Spain) very near of Africa, i am looking for Australian, New Zealand, Japan, China (zhuhai), Hawaii, Alaska, Korea, add me if you are from theese places, thanks, i send every day
my code is
5388 1002 9555


----------



## Gerrie_NL (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi there. I'm looking for some international friends. I live in the Netherlands

6072 8784 5915 my code
7837 8084 9969 friends code


----------



## ScethHF (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello.
A Friend of mine is serching for Friends too.
Level 35 from Germany
Wants to finish his "Pilot" Medal too. Searching for Accounts from Japan, Korea, Australia, Hawaii etc. to add him.
Friendcode: 9586 0858 4239

Thanks


----------



## Blackmonkey (Aug 25, 2018)

2426 0283 1043 from Germany.


----------



## simonz86 (Aug 25, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0124 3221 5644!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0124 3221 5644
Hi from nz


----------



## Bozz92 (Aug 25, 2018)

I have another code plays every day 4528 2972 0548


----------



## Adanadhel (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, I am from Poland, Warsaw, please add: 4065 8956 0999.


----------



## eckyjunior (Aug 25, 2018)

From Australia, add me please!

1011 1684 4799


----------



## ajauno (Aug 26, 2018)

5917 6275 2165 KOREA(me)
7132 1257 6653 (Friend 1)
4148 7263 6579 (Friend 2)


----------



## Yousamson (Aug 26, 2018)

8057 6845 3002 korea L.A.P


----------



## Szymo671 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi, im from Poland. 
Gift back: 8437 6486 4247


----------



## wqdg (Aug 26, 2018)

level 25

friend code 7077 3872 4191

south korea


----------



## Varun029 (Aug 26, 2018)

6255 3515 8804


----------



## Yokohama0311 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi, From Japan. I need 3 more friends to adopt to field search. Would like to add someone from Australia or Newzealand.
My code is 5794-8462-1495.


----------



## Yokohama0311 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yokohama0311 said:


> Hi, From Japan. I need 3 more friends to adopt to field search. Would like to add someone from Australia or Newzealand.
> My code is 5794-8462-1495.


Thanks and 3person completed.


Yokohama0311 said:


> Hi, From Japan. I need 3 more friends to adopt to field search. Would like to add someone from Australia or Newzealand.
> My code is 5794-8462-1495.





Yokohama0311 said:


> Hi, From Japan. I need 3 more friends to adopt to field search. Would like to add someone from Australia or Newzealand.
> My code is 5794-8462-1495.




Thanks.3person completed. Will ask again when new task comes!


----------



## Sarge0341 (Aug 26, 2018)

I am located in Houston, Texas, United States

Looking for Asian and Austrailian trainers to add as friends

8879 5907 8418


----------



## applespy24 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi, 
Add us up:
Both from manila,philippines

Level 35 Red 2980 3262 4193
Level 35 Yellow 6886 7680 3571


----------



## Thekingprimet (Aug 26, 2018)

From Brazil

Code 8432 8524 3283


----------



## jsh (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi my friend code is 7239 5666 0136 , from Korea(south)


----------



## Yokohama0311 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yokohama0311 said:


> Thanks and 3person completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again, thanks and do NOT submit anymore as for now!


----------



## Gigihorus (Aug 26, 2018)

Gigihorus


----------



## yuchen (Aug 26, 2018)

2048 4566 6807
I’m from Taiwan! Add me


----------



## Thekingprimet (Aug 26, 2018)

My wife code 6433 6129 9390

From brazil


----------



## beautylm333 (Aug 26, 2018)

New player from Singapore and my code is 5218 9266 5808
Thanks


----------



## Denselskies (Aug 26, 2018)

Team Mystic Player in the UK.

Seeks three friends.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Denselskies said:


> Team Mystic Player in the UK.
> 
> Seeks three friends.



Thank you to my three new friends.


----------



## Chris73033 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello, can add us. ACTIVE USER
Gifts Everyday 

LVL 22 & 29 from Stuttgart, GERMANY

*7174 5351 6446

3662 7205 7388*


Thanks and Lets play


----------



## Copadonna (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello from Prague


----------



## Chris73033 (Aug 26, 2018)

Copadonna said:


> Hello from Prague, Czech Republic.
> I have gym on my home, than I can send gifts all day
> 5695 6255 5290



Hey send u a request my name Chris73033  Gifts Everyday from STUTTGART,GERMANY

*Chris73033 - 7141 5351 6446

SunnyHLE - 3662 7205 7388*


----------



## sethmaster23 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello.. Im from czech republic.. I have 3 poke stops around my home.. If someone wants eggs from czech republic.. =) Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 2986 8191 1662!


----------



## SSon (Aug 26, 2018)

2304 1207 1777
3877 2932 8148

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2304 1207 1777
3877 9232 8148


----------



## Chris73033 (Aug 26, 2018)

SSon said:


> 2304 1207 1777
> 3877 2932 8148
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




Hey send u a request my name Chris73033  Gifts Everyday from STUTTGART,GERMANY

*Chris73033 - 7141 5351 6446

SunnyHLE - 3662 7205 7388*


----------



## Pokedon (Aug 26, 2018)

From the UK, looking for 3 friends please. 
Gifts for gifts 1167 4848 1269
Thanks you.


----------



## Pokedon (Aug 26, 2018)

From the UK, looking for 3 friends please. 
Gifts for gifts 1167 4848 1269
Thanks you.


----------



## NecroPod (Aug 26, 2018)

...


----------



## idiotse (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello  
8531 0935 5748


----------



## Foiki20 (Aug 26, 2018)

7953 5074 6773 

From Austria


----------



## Pokedon (Aug 26, 2018)

From the UK, looking for friends please.
0923 1017 7867
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## volcankofu (Aug 26, 2018)

Level 37 from Japan 
Let’s share gifts 

9876 2325 1560


----------



## djpannda (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanx


----------



## Meijster1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## djpannda (Aug 26, 2018)

Thnx


----------



## Jkeun09 (Aug 26, 2018)

Lv.27 South Korean.
I'm playing the game all the day. I could send you many gifts. 
Please add me pretty cute girls.
0927 5916 8702


----------



## Mankux (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi, I am from Poland, Warsaw, please add me: 3662 6130 2911


----------



## Run3forg3d (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello I'm from USA looking for friends for gifts from other parts of the world 
my friend code is 932149609109


----------



## vinilodeon (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello I'm from Switzerland and my friend is from Brazil. We are looking for people to send daily gifts:
My code: 9434 2176 6413
His code: 7508 8725 8566


----------



## Tikki82 (Aug 26, 2018)

1125 1784 6896 Holland/ Nederland


----------



## Pokemongo (Aug 26, 2018)

My code 2123 4665 9384, fronte Italy


----------



## Dehus84 (Aug 26, 2018)

7807 3904 8359 I`m from germany


----------



## Gregor (Aug 26, 2018)

7279 2855 4001 my Friend code


----------



## Iertjuw (Aug 26, 2018)

iris from holland 

1176 5941 0153


----------



## Catx3mal (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello again everyone. Thanks to all who added me ! 
I have a friend who plays with me here in Portugal and he also needs friends from overseas, preferably from New Zealand, Australia and Japan.
Please add him: 2182 1563 0313
Thank you once again


----------



## PokaHunter (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone  Am from Portugal and still looking for friends from New Zealand and Australia which will give us over 15.000 Km !
My code: 9148 3329 2845
Thanks and happy and safe hunting and hatching !!


----------



## Azuretare (Aug 27, 2018)

Posting my friends and friend's codes again, with 2 new ones at the top!

0204 3119 7530,     

4290 2399 9004,     

7908 5924 0712,    

9393 1665 1862,

3464 6322 9995,     

7964 5150 8751,     

0221 8003 2223,    

7164 1217 5349,

6846 3212 5090


----------



## eunho0316 (Aug 27, 2018)

2023 8175 0026

korea, south
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends.


----------



## SeattleKonaStardust (Aug 27, 2018)

Seattle and sometimes I travel back home to Hawaii...once every 1yr and a half.
7778 7641 2387


----------



## Bedel (Aug 27, 2018)

Posting mine! I play pretty much daly, and I'll try to send as much presents back as I can.
2240 4554 2707


----------



## Superspeeder555 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks again
Level 36
Japan


----------



## Uihwans (Aug 27, 2018)

4091 5508 9790
KOR lv25  i have no friends


----------



## Kolmapaev (Aug 27, 2018)

061759986905 from Estonia


----------



## LancelotStar (Aug 27, 2018)

From Japan  Lv.32
I can send you many gift. 
Looking for 3 friends please.

7504 5072 7432


----------



## Vinnybass (Aug 27, 2018)

7264 5317 0826 from Brazil


----------



## oooo00oooo (Aug 27, 2018)

9059 7331 3026 / korea,south


----------



## NyckySoft (Aug 27, 2018)

7552 0033 9330
lvl 30 Romania


----------



## applespy24 (Aug 27, 2018)

applespy24 said:


> Hi,
> Add us up:
> Both from manila,philippines
> 
> ...



*UPDATE*
Friends list is already full. Dont send invites anymore.thank you to those who sent!


----------



## tucana0087 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,
lvl 26 from austria
5086 9850 5888


----------



## Helloall (Aug 27, 2018)

5225 2071 9179     New York


----------



## SANGA358 (Aug 27, 2018)

code 6353 9242 6841
Japan


----------



## jeicops (Aug 27, 2018)

6333 9594 6588   pls add me, i need ri send 20 gifts.


----------



## LucasTG1995 (Aug 27, 2018)

Daily player from Germany, looking for Gifts from America, Asia, Australia. Gift 4 Gift. 

1574 5512 7086


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 27, 2018)

From Canada lvl 34 , friend code Thank you currently full


----------



## Pumbaa (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, We are from Belgium, level36, playing daily.
4349 0987 9646

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jaffacake5 (Aug 27, 2018)

3138 8342 5546

Kerym1 

I’m in the UAE, level 27 playing daily.


----------



## battletop (Aug 27, 2018)

Please add my friend too, looking forward to trade gifts daily. 
Friend code: 9968 4507 5214


----------



## Shadekri (Aug 27, 2018)

Shadekri 648722171810


----------



## Zard0z (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you. We have enough for now. It will take a while to send you all a gift.


----------



## Undermoon (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi!! Let’s be friends from far away! I live in South America.  My code is 0443 4178 7277 near Argentina. Thank you all!


----------



## calssma (Aug 28, 2018)

full


----------



## goldenfist (Aug 28, 2018)

thanks for adding, i will start sending gifts


----------



## wed77 (Aug 28, 2018)

9010 5305 8194 Korea!


----------



## Yovani (Aug 28, 2018)

2302 5747 2661 Needing friends


----------



## tristan1 (Aug 28, 2018)

4414 3454 6994
 will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## xotkd7024 (Aug 28, 2018)

closed


----------



## Revenante (Aug 28, 2018)

Daily player from Melbourne 
441461081642


----------



## Yeghosa (Aug 28, 2018)

Playing everyday. Russia. Blue team. Level 34. Trainer code 3699 2789 7620. Gifts are highly appreciated and are granted too.


----------



## Bubbygal (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi im new here. Im in Australia 

9981 3247 3429


----------



## Sacniteee (Aug 28, 2018)

6029 8728 4936
From California :3
Team mystic send gifts get one back!


----------



## maverick72 (Aug 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Cyus (Aug 28, 2018)

HI!  I am from korea.
My friendcode is: *3453 6297 8307 *. 
If you send me a request I’ll send you A gift


----------



## dakotabammer (Aug 28, 2018)

6485 0190 6260 Add me!


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello friends of pokemon go 
I am living in Sweden atm and well im a youtuber aswell 
Sub to my youtube and add my pokemon go account 

Pokemon Go: 2129 5373 3721

Youtube name: StormXX YT

Snapchat: storm.charlie


----------



## maverick72 (Aug 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Kendrick99 (Aug 28, 2018)

hi add me if u are malaysia Kuala Lumpur player
my friend code : 5379 1431 4699


----------



## Shaggy2316 (Aug 28, 2018)

Here is my code ad me and I’ll add back lvl 37 4864 0493 5554


----------



## Yovani (Aug 28, 2018)

479294072531 add my friend


----------



## Ratzek (Aug 28, 2018)

Germany 6290 4318 1361


----------



## andybkk (Aug 28, 2018)

Thailand Blue Team 1095 7830 9946


----------



## youngju (Aug 28, 2018)

Korea 9244 6689 0187


----------



## l4SASA (Aug 28, 2018)

8697 1074 0247
I'm 27lv
Korean


----------



## Atomwik (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Lex587gor (Aug 28, 2018)

2081 6838 3407 from Dortmund


----------



## Jlt (Aug 29, 2018)

8840 2679 3009 from utah


----------



## PiusAtreid (Aug 29, 2018)

My code is 1930 3339 5544. I'm from Korea and Team yellow.


----------



## Howlingmaddoc (Aug 29, 2018)

3813-9799-2221 US. Please add, especially regionals.


----------



## Cerii (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## Astrozombie138 (Aug 29, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


ADD me 8433 8646 6748


----------



## ReMix3D (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey, Remy from France, here's my code : 5608 9247 1794


----------



## HB3 (Aug 29, 2018)

lv37 Blue from Japan & California USA.
Looking forward to exchange gifts, especially  OUTSIDE the U.S., and OUTSIDE Japan. 

Thank you ALL! So many friends!!
May it take a time to send gifts to all


----------



## MaiRemy (Aug 29, 2018)

Trainer from Spain
9258 6407 0911


----------



## Swedenxian (Aug 29, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## RediceRyan (Aug 29, 2018)

Living in CA
0697 8646 4543


----------



## IBRK (Aug 29, 2018)

add my family.. we will send u gifts everyday! 

5374 5306 8400
2446 0118 1337
9248 4075 8780
2445 4285 8494
2802 0985 4063


----------



## dillan (Aug 29, 2018)

2461 0149 7437 from south africa add me and I'll send you gifts everyday


----------



## bobfacemoo (Aug 29, 2018)

9839 8413 4535

pls add i need friends :')


----------



## Astrozombie138 (Aug 29, 2018)

karubi said:


> I’m level 38, Japan.
> Friend code - 1615 8963 5029


ADD  me 8473 6583 0634


----------



## whodatthere (Aug 29, 2018)

4891 5593 3110

0847 6139 7516

3780 0415 6970

0323 0116 0517

7359 2220 7942

7923 1518 7625

6821 9722 0014


----------



## Yeghosa (Aug 29, 2018)

Blue Team female player from Russia. Level 32. The first twenty Blue (!) Team requesting players from around the world will be adopted to my friends list with a pleasure. A more quantity it seems to me be failed to keep gifted daily. My code is 0264 9901 6909


----------



## Yovani (Aug 29, 2018)

If I don’t send gifts back it’s because I ran out and it’s hard to go to get poke stops when I’m working but if anyone wants to trade just message me 4259717747


----------



## dillan (Aug 29, 2018)

6141 1815 8322 add ,send gifts ever day, from south africa


----------



## Donald0915 (Aug 29, 2018)

1898 7465 7881
Living in Sweden
Looking forward to exchange gifts


----------



## TieDyeRainbow (Aug 29, 2018)

Trainer Code, From PA, USA
759731520428


----------



## Pumbaa (Aug 29, 2018)

Pumbaa said:


> Hi, We are from Belgium, level36, playing daily.
> 4349 0987 9646
> 
> Happy Hunting!




All right, folks! This is sufficient :-)
I hope to send you ALL at least 1 gift.
With some of you, we can achieve higher level friends maybe.

Take care!


----------



## LaurenScholz (Aug 29, 2018)

My trainer code is 9828 8456 4129
Add me! Give gifts daily!


----------



## LaurenScholz (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey guys! Add me on Pokémon Go! Daily player

9828 8456 4129


----------



## Jbwell (Aug 30, 2018)

1673 8672 4402 gift every day


----------



## Suzie728 (Aug 30, 2018)

9594 1519 1719 will send gifts everyday


----------



## Anssoooo (Aug 30, 2018)

9464 1105 3517
I’m from korea^^


----------



## clutch0403 (Aug 30, 2018)

648484279527

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

4440 6972 6866 will send gifts everyday


----------



## goldgoose00 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, all. My level is 34 and please add me as a friend of Pokemon Go.
My code is 4198 5434 3334.

Have a good day.


----------



## clutch0403 (Aug 30, 2018)

6484 8427 9527 will send gifts everyday


----------



## MrD1983 (Aug 30, 2018)

1989 6964 9863
Liverpool England


----------



## ponkotsusu3 (Aug 30, 2018)

0422 1688 4487
I’m from Japan. I want a few frends to exchange presents and will change the code number immediately.


----------



## Rikka666 (Aug 30, 2018)

1382 7776 5125
I'm from Germany and looking for friends.


----------



## Abdel69500 (Aug 30, 2018)

ponkotsusu3 said:


> 0422 1688 4487
> I’m from Japan. I want a few frends to exchange presents and will change the code number immediately.


Hello Are you Realy from Japon?


----------



## Astrozombie138 (Aug 30, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257


ADD my friend 1442 5790 7354


----------



## Arsioon (Aug 30, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Leve 39 frome colombia 789819818988


----------



## tiris4 (Aug 30, 2018)

fenks


----------



## Ace2k2c (Aug 30, 2018)

MinamHS said:


> 7477 3591 8958 From South Korea
> I have many gift. i'll send to gift


Added from Canada.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



andynz said:


> 7724 0080 4526
> I'm in New Zealand, please add me. I'll do my best to keep the gifts flowing!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Added from Canada.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gudigidi said:


> hi im south korean my friend code is
> 6090 1340 4394
> add me


Added from Canada.


----------



## HavokX2 (Aug 30, 2018)

N/A Thanks


----------



## Morex (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi I am living in Poland. I am trying to send over 50 gifts per day. I am looking somebody from Australia/New Zeland/Japan/America.
My trainer code: 2078 2145 4801
Only active player!!!


----------



## Frostris (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, I am from Canary Islands, Spain, very near of Africa, i am looking friends from Australian, New Zealand, Japan,  China, Hong Kong, Singapur , Thailand, India, Hawaii, etc. Add me
754902934114


----------



## Frostris (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, I am from Canary Islands, Spain, very near of Africa, i am looking friends from Australian, New Zealand, Japan,  China, Hong Kong, Singapur , Thailand, India, Hawaii, etc. Add me
754902934114


----------



## Sofia-Gomez (Aug 30, 2018)

I send gifts everyday.
Code: 490292428748


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello add me from brazil
Lvl31 = *0212 0668 6797
Lvl31 = 0212 0668 6797*


----------



## Hoya1452 (Aug 31, 2018)

-


----------



## Ehrgeix (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi I'm From Malaysia!!! ( Asia )

ADD me 5527 8628 8547

We Have Torkoal Zangoose, Corsola, Minun, Solrock and LOTS MORE!!

I'll send gifts everyday~!!


----------



## gregc (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello !

3473 5571 6909


----------



## NogitsuneZF (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi guys i'm from Portugal and searching from some friends from australia or new zealand, my code is: 
9597 9020 9785


----------



## Mangue3 (Aug 31, 2018)

NYC 010100729069


----------



## Dannelis (Aug 31, 2018)

CT - LVL 30 - 4321 3654 2962


----------



## adifferentspin (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey I‘m from Germany 
Let’s share gifts 

6875 7672 0910


----------



## Melpo127 (Aug 31, 2018)

South Korea
Lv.30
9515 8582 0675
I’ll be in East Europe for awhile in October


----------



## Koreanmo (Aug 31, 2018)

3718 9982 6257
I am from korea South
It will really help you if you add me


----------



## Elbowmacaroni (Aug 31, 2018)

0079 6287 9248
The more the merrier. I play and gift daily
Chicago (or thereabouts) Illinois. USA


----------



## orrbo2000 (Aug 31, 2018)

8665 - 8368 - 5375

North Carolina, US.  Will send gifts daily!!


----------



## xOliver137 (Aug 31, 2018)

4126 3697 5215

Europe, AT Vienna - Gifts everywhere..


----------



## giwan (Aug 31, 2018)

Friend code - 6405 6121 4229

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

친구 코드 - 6405 6121 4229


----------



## mockman55 (Aug 31, 2018)

0678 9000 6067 from Japan


----------



## pkmngotk (Aug 31, 2018)

Team - Red / from Japan
FC - 2688 7314 8894
Let's digest your gift


----------



## ponkotsusu3 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Jgallll (Aug 31, 2018)

Taken my number down, thanks for all of the requests!!


----------



## BulgEunGong (Aug 31, 2018)

.


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello guys add me lvl33/ Brazil

Meu código de Treinador é

*3094 7278 2096
 3094 7278 2096
 3094 7278 2096*


----------



## R84264 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm japanese.
621000634397
Yoroshiku!


----------



## Storm94XX (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello friendos! 
Im living in Sweden and i have alot of gifts for people from Europe, so add me  Also follow me on snapchat

Pokemon Go Code: 2129 5373 3721

Snapchat: storm.charlie


----------



## Bubbygal (Aug 31, 2018)

Bubbygal said:


> Hi im new here. Im in Australia
> 
> 9981 3247 3429


Thanks for those that added me. My friend list is now full.


----------



## Kevin12345 (Aug 31, 2018)

915160275015


----------



## Alessandra88 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello... i’m playing from San Francisco my code is: 602146873727

Everyone’s welcome.


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Aug 31, 2018)

4939 3327 2831 Im from Hannover Germany, searching for friend all over the world


----------



## Tetracoprs (Sep 1, 2018)

7046 0674 8791
Portugal

All welcome


----------



## Shawoop (Sep 1, 2018)

USA east coast
  9787 6853 0095


----------



## eringi (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm from Japan. My level is 35 and please add me as a friend of Pokemon Go.
My code is 6475 5597 8952


----------



## Wendlex (Sep 1, 2018)

4071 0291 7469
Iowa United States


----------



## Xonika (Sep 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Serevok856 (Sep 1, 2018)

Montana USA player 
3114 7482 8023


----------



## Dongheon (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi everyone, level 34

6620 8032 0223 Korea


----------



## Morex (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for last invitations! I try to send gifts to everybody 
I have 2 more accounts from Poland - Warsaw
1154 6106 3708
5124 1393 7906
 I am looking for players from America/Australia/Japan/India etc. 
Please invite


----------



## Ultraman-Taro (Sep 1, 2018)

Thx for sending many requests.


----------



## tifalockhart2046 (Sep 1, 2018)

PLEASE add 7469 3273 4687
Located in US South Florida=)


----------



## Melpo127 (Sep 1, 2018)

Omigosh I didn’t expect this much tho  I’m trying to give u all gifts so firstly, sorry! But please just give me a bit of time



Melpo127 said:


> South Korea
> Lv.30
> 9515 8582 0675
> I’ll be in East Europe for awhile in October


----------



## miette602 (Sep 1, 2018)

South Korea level 35    7483 7956 5307


----------



## avatarfrench (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi

Level 31 from Paris
Friend Code: 0395 1316 8830

I trade  some M Mime I'm looking for Tauros, Corsola, Farfetch’d

add me for trade

Send me a message

thx


----------



## alphachupapi (Sep 1, 2018)

7728 0379 1703
Add me and let's exchange the gift!

Philippines


----------



## Shawoop (Sep 1, 2018)

East coast USA
4637 0598 8886


----------



## HB3 (Sep 1, 2018)

lv.40 Blue in California, USA  (and  sometimes in JAPAN).

<<code deleted. thank you many friends!!>>

Exchanging gifts! Especially outside USA, or outside Japan!


----------



## Furkab (Sep 1, 2018)

5345 9223 8739 add me i'm from turkeyturkey and i play daily. Thx.


----------



## younoohunter (Sep 2, 2018)

6884 1621 4767 I am from South Korea to CA in the US in this year. Please add me!


----------



## masaka91 (Sep 2, 2018)

7416 6259 5102
from JAPAN


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 2, 2018)

1868 2963 6738

USA East Coast


----------



## Lovepiggy0509 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi All! Active trainer from Singapore. 
1585 8068 2048
Thanks to add.


----------



## ponkotsusu3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Abdel69500 said:


> Hello Are you Realy from Japon?


Yes


----------



## JPS1975 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello, list is full


----------



## ji1000 (Sep 2, 2018)

2562 6065 8683 korea


----------



## VonKnolle (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm looking for people who would like to share addittional (brand new one) Pokemon Go account in order to exchange pokemon from other continents. For example I will catch Mr. Mime and Volbeats than pass login and password to someone in America or Australia who will trade with his or her main account and catch someone Tauros and then pass this new account  to the next person etc. Anyone interested?


----------



## gouiaXD (Sep 2, 2018)

GouiaXD my trainer Code is 9751 3814 8538

(I live in a village and therefore can not always send a gift)


----------



## YoshiFistEr (Sep 2, 2018)

9917 2874 5034

East Coast US add me up guys !


----------



## rachey87 (Sep 2, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Greetings from the UK!

We play everyday and live at a pokestop. Add us as friends

950423611255
664226479766


----------



## Alphagaming97 (Sep 2, 2018)

1494 8288 7133 add me


----------



## Fatfromhk (Sep 2, 2018)

VonKnolle said:


> I'm looking for people who would like to share addittional (brand new one) Pokemon Go account in order to exchange pokemon from other continents. For example I will catch Mr. Mime and Volbeats than pass login and password to someone in America or Australia who will trade with his or her main account and catch someone Tauros and then pass this new account  to the next person etc. Anyone interested?



Please contact me by email: ”fatforpmg” at gmail.


----------



## eastiger (Sep 2, 2018)

6823 4947 1007, Japan


----------



## Bl4ckint0sh (Sep 2, 2018)

Team Valor, LVL 40

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Team Valor, LvL 40

*9548 6093 5257*


----------



## Marakumba (Sep 2, 2018)

*Greeting from Switzerland *


----------



## Monumentenzorg (Sep 2, 2018)

Marakumba said:


> *6322 2185 0981*
> Switzerland


added you, thanks for the post


----------



## Pokemongo (Sep 2, 2018)

074781239873
I play every day


----------



## KimYubin (Sep 3, 2018)

In Korea

999145809232


----------



## Zachary19921 (Sep 3, 2018)

Add my friend, his code is
301197802890


----------



## AJNinja007 (Sep 3, 2018)

1762 7031 5195


----------



## jumpy331 (Sep 3, 2018)

TAIWAN TPE 

1190 7993 7426


----------



## Wuerfler (Sep 3, 2018)

Berlin.  5744 6083 2359


----------



## HernbieII (Sep 3, 2018)

832515744969 Cambridge UK


----------



## owlgwnag (Sep 3, 2018)

6569 2034 9951
South Korea, seoul
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## owlgwnag (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello, I'm Pokemon go trainer in Seoul, South Korea.
Let's be friends in Pokemon GO!
My Trainer Code is 9405 6880 5003 .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6569 2034 9951
South Korea, seoul
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## zogaro (Sep 3, 2018)

Deutschland / Berlin 
Trainercode 209170822654


----------



## olaesr (Sep 3, 2018)

Add me 8740 7553 0378 Toronto Canada
Daily gifts


----------



## eringi (Sep 3, 2018)

eringi said:


> I'm from Japan. My level is 35 and please add me as a friend of Pokemon Go.
> My code is 6475 5597 8952


Thank you, I've got lots of new friends here.
My friend list is now full.


----------



## miette602 (Sep 3, 2018)

level 24  korea  code 0631 9721 2017


----------



## tiris4 (Sep 3, 2018)

EU. Code is:
5999 3347 0753


----------



## medama1go (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m live in Japan.add me
Trainer code 4296 0541 1340


----------



## miette602 (Sep 3, 2018)

3471 7208 1960  level 24 KOREA Ansan


----------



## Germannny1856 (Sep 3, 2018)

2964 1119 6418
Germany lv 40


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Sep 3, 2018)

039992481536 pls add me


----------



## Wuerfler (Sep 3, 2018)

740285847895 Berlin


----------



## GuiaOtaku (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello

My trainer code is: 2729 7944 2718


----------



## RoundRegent60 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey guys, add me, I’m on everyday have 2 accounts 

8419 5416 9779
1853 7136 7476


----------



## WebbyPlatypus (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello my code is 6447 5735 4830 I am from England


----------



## Livfreed (Sep 3, 2018)

0310 8010 1983
From Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Emptyorz (Sep 4, 2018)

7674 8149 8369
1399 9688 0559
Spain


----------



## maria_maria (Sep 4, 2018)

live in japan.please add me.
9639 9644 2827


----------



## MagnaWipe1 (Sep 4, 2018)

USA, Washington
9917 6516 6661


----------



## worlyung (Sep 4, 2018)

korea.south level.23 8953 1258 7643


----------



## minwoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Korea, South
5089 6030 8146


----------



## TJEB (Sep 4, 2018)

I live in Michigan USA. My friend code is 5724 7695 2708 . I send gifts daily and  I am looking for mostly friends from *Australia *as that is the farthest away from me. And UK


----------



## BulgEunGong (Sep 4, 2018)

.


----------



## TJEB (Sep 4, 2018)

VonKnolle said:


> I'm looking for people who would like to share addittional (brand new one) Pokemon Go account in order to exchange pokemon from other continents. For example I will catch Mr. Mime and Volbeats than pass login and password to someone in America or Australia who will trade with his or her main account and catch someone Tauros and then pass this new account  to the next person etc. Anyone interested?



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Yes, i live in usa and would be interested


----------



## vivalatew (Sep 4, 2018)

Sending gifts as soon as I get them. 

Code: 3524 1094 8987


----------



## LudviikK (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello From France !

Code : 4258-6353-1620

Thx


----------



## Maratgaroby (Sep 4, 2018)

My code is 1352 9183 5690. 
San Francisco. 
Please add me as I have loads of gifts to send =D


----------



## Maratgaroby (Sep 4, 2018)

Please add me: 1352 9183 5690
Lots of gifts to send


----------



## Kylling79dk (Sep 4, 2018)

Kylling79dk said:


>



Hey here is My Friend code from North in Denmark Be back


----------



## miette602 (Sep 4, 2018)

level 20  korea  7969 05555 0644 
thanks~


----------



## Muncherino (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you all for the friend requests guys, I got so many I can't even keep up.


----------



## Fabriciobrazil (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello guys, lvl40/ from brazil

Add me/ *7151 8573 2623
Add me 7151 8573 2623*


----------



## RaulPE (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello from Mexico, please add me:
6334 0836 1881.
Thanks


----------



## derPfifferling (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello, I am from Germany. My Code is:
8593 8308 4620


----------



## Wlmoore3 (Sep 5, 2018)

please add me amd my friends. We play everyday. Thank you : ) 3905 4773 0243  /  2761 2600 2550  /   5211 7886 4959


----------



## JungleJedi (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm from CA, USA. Everyone feel free to add me, I will send gifts to anyone who sends gifts.


----------



## Ceramicgo3 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you everyone for sending me requests!!!


----------



## SupercherieGaming (Sep 5, 2018)

France LVL 40 : 4046 5528 1969

Cadeaux tous les jours


----------



## bokawass (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi from tokyo japan
level 39  feel free to add me

7959 1876 2931


----------



## kikidh7 (Sep 5, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW





UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8172 2216 2014 kor


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi , Will you be able to play with me? I am from France my friend code 3110 6155 2878 don't hesitate i play each day and i'm open to give you gift and more..  kiss from Paris 3110 6155 2878


----------



## kikidh7 (Sep 5, 2018)

8172 2216 2014
Kor


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 5, 2018)

Thks


----------



## PicPanther (Sep 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Chris002 (Sep 5, 2018)

3727 5204 9236

Liverpool UK


----------



## Fynjarel (Sep 5, 2018)

bokawass said:


> Hi from tokyo japan
> level 39  feel free to add me
> 
> 7959 1876 2931





bokawass said:


> Hi from tokyo japan
> level 39  feel free to add me
> 
> 7959 1876 2931


Hi Bokawass was war mit dein anderen Code ??  what about your other code

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kikidh7 said:


> 8172 2216 2014
> Kor


have received an invitation from Germany


----------



## kour4273 (Sep 5, 2018)

Glad to meet you!
from S.Korea

My code number is..
(1) 2614 9229 6061
(2) 2877 8727 6885
(3) 2004 5457 6675


----------



## toniejo (Sep 5, 2018)

Can you guys add me? My friend code is 9069 8956 0583


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 5, 2018)

Thks


----------



## Pelisse (Sep 5, 2018)

4076 4616 3684 Paris, France feel free to add me as a friend :-)


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 5, 2018)

Anyone interested in a project to share regional pokemons please send mail to 

[email protected]

We need to be a group of eight. One each from 
Europe
North America
South America
New Zeeland
Australia
Japan/Taiwan/Korea
Africa
India/Thailand/Maylasia
Egypt/Israel/Jordan

Please be at least lvl 32 and fluent in English. More info will follow in email contacts.


----------



## BuenoWueno (Sep 5, 2018)

1154 8901 2558

Add me please. Red team, level 27, from the US. I normally play everyday or every other.


----------



## Cmc (Sep 5, 2018)

I love Pokémon go


----------



## Ck98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi guys! My trainer code is 6511 1771 6020. I play every day ! Welcome to add me! My level is 25 and location is London.


----------



## LukeD53 (Sep 6, 2018)

Add me, we’ll exchange gifts everyday
6653 8086 7300
6653 8086 7300
6653 8086 7300


----------



## UzAng (Sep 6, 2018)

My friend code is 
8979 2421 6790.
From South Korea.


----------



## ForbiddenWyn (Sep 6, 2018)

Deleted for now, thanks for all the adds!!


----------



## LukeD53 (Sep 6, 2018)

1630 3298 7415
Add, gifts every day


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 6, 2018)

Please add my friend. Lvl 10 but working on it!

7001 5756 7195

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@TJEB 

Please send mail to [email protected]

We have what you are looking for.


----------



## masatton (Sep 6, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## TastyBae77 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey there,

Looking for Friends for sending gifts. From Cape Town, South Africa

Code is: 9061 3534 5351

Add meeeeee


----------



## Sven1980 (Sep 6, 2018)

Germany 
1622 4611 6913


----------



## Ceramicgo3 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you so much for the amazing response.


----------



## DTor26 (Sep 6, 2018)

USA 
My code is: 6970 9615 6257


----------



## Kimmkun (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello I am a Japanese Pokemon trainer.
　Let’s be friends in Pokemon GO!
　My Trainer Code is　0681 8047 1149


----------



## Kylling79dk (Sep 6, 2018)

Be back


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 6, 2018)

Paulpaul33,

We just became friends. Please contact me at [email protected]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



skinner2811 said:


> 1010 0168 9909 from QLD Australia!



I just sent you a friends request. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Sven1980 (Sep 6, 2018)

Germany 
Second number from my wife
3437 9844 5391


----------



## Septemgurl (Sep 6, 2018)

Had to remove my code...met the limits. Thanks you for those who requested, I will try to send gifts to you all when I have more gifts.


----------



## Nuimiria (Sep 6, 2018)

My trainer Code :7628 1643 1489
Please add me, I'm living in Germany and giving out gifts.
Thnx


----------



## JungleJedi (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Esiting post because I’ve received enough friends request.


----------



## Otjuh74 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi there, i'm looking for people from other continents ho wil give inlog for pokemon go so we can trade pokemon. i know its sounds creapy so i propose you make an other (second) account we can use both, i wil catch Mr mime & volbeat for you and if you catch your locals we can trade 

If you have a account with your regionals you can contact me on: gradus 1974 @ gmail. com

i'm a active level 40 player ho already catch't 332 Mr Mime instead of transferring we can trade.

i'm looking for Taurus, Heracross, Illumise, Torkoal, Tropius and Relicanth.

Hope we can help each other,

Greatz Otjuh74


----------



## goldenfist (Sep 7, 2018)

done, thanks


----------



## AndrewHwang (Sep 7, 2018)

8539 1417 3088
South korea

My profile:
187cm 75kg
Catch me. XD


----------



## StayOnTime (Sep 7, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## Baobob57 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi there, me and my girlfriend from germany:

694543333304
688169276904


----------



## Zvonimir (Sep 7, 2018)

1368 6985 5804
0367 6979 0490


----------



## Xonika (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi. 
I'm from Germany. 
I play Pokemon GO every day. I send gifts every day. Please open this to receive more from me.

4007 8348 3070


----------



## KOKOJANKO (Sep 7, 2018)

7775 0442 7641 

from Korea


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello guys, I play Pokémon GO every day, and I am located in Bangkok, Thailand.  I am very welcome to send you a gift every single day, please feel free to add me. My trainer code is 7866 6088 3306.


7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello guys, I play Pokémon GO every day, and I am located in Bangkok, Thailand. I am very welcome to send you a gift every single day, please feel free to add me. My trainer code is 7866 6088 3306.


7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306

7866 6088 3306


----------



## xryukx (Sep 7, 2018)

I need lots of friends :

0377 3301 5434


----------



## doofwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello NZ. 
I’m from the UK looking for max distance friends. Prob after about 3 or so friends from NZ who gift every/most days. I do, and always return. 
Code is 0966 2928 3492.


----------



## SUMIDA (Sep 8, 2018)

8976 5167 9442
TL32 blue in japan


----------



## Haburo91 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello
My Name is Haburo91 from Switzerland (Lv40 red)
Im looking for friends from America, South America, Africa, Asia, Australia and NZ for Gift-trading.
I send Gifts every Day. (if possible 
My Code is 3794 4664 6528


----------



## volcankofu (Sep 8, 2018)

Deleted for now, thanks for all the adds!!


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, is there somebody to play with me? i'm from France my friend code 3110 6155 2878 i play every day. See you soon.  Kiss from Paris 3110 6155 2878


----------



## Tchomas (Sep 8, 2018)

Edit: - I'm full


----------



## Ravinal (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi,I'm from the Czech Republic and my trainer code is : 0299 6613 0198
Please add me,I'll be sending out gifts as much as I can. Thank you


----------



## Christian1234 (Sep 8, 2018)

My code 3009 7952 3283


----------



## Isaviolett (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello
My Name is Isaviolett & Firefighter04 from Switzerland (Lv40 red)
Im looking for friends from America, South America, Africa, Asia, Australia and NZ for Gift-trading.
I send Gifts every Day. (if possible 
My Code is 914427097339 (Isa)
                &  480593760137 (Fire)


----------



## TheMarkDoe (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Mark here. I am Level 34, looking to trade gifts daily. Please add me.

FC: 0241 9682 2947


----------



## Aluhubert12 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi im from Germany i like trade locate pokemon my Trainer Code is:
4364 2527 1272

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tatsumaro said:


> I'm stay in Japan.
> Please be my friend in Pokemon Go.
> 
> 1535 7482 2570


4364 2527 1272 im from Germany i like trade locate pokemon dm my


----------



## StayOnTime (Sep 9, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## Hanrang (Sep 9, 2018)

0698 8141 3986 south korea


----------



## Fantomas156 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, my trainer's code: 1961 1423 7246 I'm looking forward to exchanging gifts


----------



## Hanrang (Sep 9, 2018)

0698 8141 3986 sout korea


----------



## hyeridumplings (Sep 9, 2018)

8611 1496 1833 / my code
3302 0889 9122 / my girl friend code
from south korea.
please add both. thank you~.


----------



## LiuBoTing0711 (Sep 9, 2018)

1814 7624 5333（blue）
From Taiwan and play everyday!


----------



## Shawoop (Sep 9, 2018)

East coast USA 7119 6981 5977


----------



## Wepil (Sep 9, 2018)

;3


----------



## jayde (Sep 10, 2018)

Add me.
RondaRouseey from South Korea
My code: 9960 0308 0731
My girlfriend code: 7661 1162 1141


----------



## DarthStinkyPoke (Sep 10, 2018)

Aussie here looking for friends from all over the world to exchange gifts.

Edit: in the last 7 hours, I’ve gotten so many friend requests and gifts! 
Thank you my new international friends!


----------



## DracoMeteor (Sep 10, 2018)

9926 1298 0511 south korea


----------



## lovepoket (Sep 10, 2018)

6711 5025 0511
KOREA, SOUTH 
LOVEPOKETS


----------



## TokyoWalker (Sep 10, 2018)

720980099988
Lv40, Tokyo Japan


----------



## kemma (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi!
765166473807
from japan


----------



## NameTheNick2 (Sep 10, 2018)

NameTheNick2 - 7744 4702 0087 All welcome


----------



## dillan (Sep 10, 2018)

2455 2150 5828

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2747 2043 6964 gifts every day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2455 2150 5828 gifts everyday


----------



## TheMightyTitchy (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking for Pokémon Go friends to trade gifts. I’m active everyday and trade gifts everyday as long as I get gifts in return! 

Add me : 7314 6341 6969


----------



## robsoncarminati (Sep 10, 2018)

lovepoket said:


> 6711 5025 0511
> KOREA, SOUTH
> LOVEPOKETS


BRAZIL LEVEL 31
8711 2328 0423


----------



## Thelrma88 (Sep 10, 2018)

5236 0471 2903
Bavaria, Germany 
near Salzburg Austria


----------



## ElkieL (Sep 10, 2018)

My name is elkie
I am from Hong Kong (Asia) will send gift everyday
Mystic team lv35
3584 6667 7935


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Sep 10, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## DRO2135 (Sep 10, 2018)

0560 4336 6598 send gifts every day


----------



## leonssj90 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the friend invites! full now! ill do my best to gift everyone who i added


----------



## Christian1234 (Sep 10, 2018)

3009 7952 3283 
You can add your codes at my youtube channel molten2 core   thx and enjoy


----------



## Asha (Sep 10, 2018)

Enough thanks !


----------



## rcbe (Sep 10, 2018)

*Pokemon GO regionals plan to ''catch them all''*

So the plan is simple. I live in Europe and can catch Mr. Mime, so I'm planning to get a second account on Pokemon GO and share that account with you around the world. The plan is that you can catch you regional Pokemon with that account, so we can trade it with our own account. That way its possible to get more regional without traveling the world.

currently i just need: Tropius (Africa), Torkoal (south Asia) and Relicanth (new Zealand)

If your interest in this plan, please send me a message, so we can work out this idea.


----------



## NiquelCobre (Sep 10, 2018)

...


----------



## IratePiplup (Sep 10, 2018)

From UK. Trainer code is 9999 9235 6622. Level 40 daily player. Feel free to add me, especially if you are outside of Europe.


----------



## rcbe (Sep 10, 2018)

TastyBae77 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Looking for Friends for sending gifts. From Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> ...



molten2 core


TastyBae77 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Looking for Friends for sending gifts. From Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> ...



Hello, I'm looking for someone how can catch Tropius. I made a second account, so I can trade regionals with people around the world. Can you please help me acquire it? I can get you a Mr. Mime if you need it.


----------



## VonKnolle (Sep 10, 2018)

TJEB said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Yes, i live in usa and would be interested



You can reach me at gmail: vonknolle2 
I have new account ready.


----------



## rcbe (Sep 10, 2018)

dillan said:


> 2461 0149 7437 from south africa add me and I'll send you gifts everyday



Hello, I'm looking for someone how can catch Tropius. I made a second account, so I can trade regionals with people around the world. Can you please help me acquire it? I can get you a Mr. Mime if you need it.


----------



## Xonika (Sep 10, 2018)

--


----------



## ajbntt (Sep 10, 2018)

8726 2811 7224     Los Angeles    Level 39


----------



## snarfhound (Sep 10, 2018)

Dallas Texas.


Veronicsss said:


> Hi guys, I'm from Italy and this is my code, add me:
> 
> 0417 7742 4103


Dallas Texas - 8 365 7442 5183


----------



## zakius (Sep 10, 2018)

6885 9643 1032 PLEASE ADD ME, i am from Portugal.


----------



## lakisis (Sep 11, 2018)

7885 0328 5349
From Japan
TL39


----------



## LaxCats01 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking for Australia players only I am in the USA-TAUROS Region Trainer code is 7742 3178 8493


----------



## ddongha929_ (Sep 11, 2018)

5040 7540 8029 korea


----------



## lioioaioa (Sep 11, 2018)

.


----------



## STDJoker (Sep 11, 2018)

STDJoker Level 32 

Add Trainer Code:

4707 0575 1728


----------



## Suseri (Sep 11, 2018)

lioioaioa said:


> Gifts from Korea!!
> 8797 9125 8004


Hello, I think your code is wrong...


----------



## Germannny1856 (Sep 11, 2018)

Germany very active

3659 9571 8826


----------



## Hannazst (Sep 11, 2018)

9673 6787 7008
Daily gifts from Germany.
Looking ONLY for a players from New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## FitterC (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking friend from Japan, Australia, New Zeland to change eggs
My code: 152937979494 - maybe my egg will be Mr. Mime
I am from Poland Europe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add me from Japan Australia and New Zeland
Looking friend from Japan, Australia, New Zeland to change eggs
My code: 152937979494 - maybe my egg will be Mr. Mime
I am from Poland Europe


----------



## TanukiStein (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm TanukiStein, very active player from São Paulo, Brazil. Let's trade some gifts 

My friend code: 4578 4793 6736


----------



## Thirstytur1le (Sep 11, 2018)

View attachment 142904 I need friends from Australia and france.

I'm in Texas regional eggs

12


----------



## dadocoy (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking for only Friends in the NYC area that I can trade with.

My Friend code is:  9441 9678 0662


----------



## STDJoker (Sep 11, 2018)

Add pls 880480972521 SCHROTTS from Germany.

Thanks


----------



## karubi (Sep 11, 2018)

0544 8609 8293
Japan


----------



## Xen0 (Sep 11, 2018)

5375 6296 8531
Germany


----------



## Jyjyjyjy (Sep 11, 2018)

1387 4366 3504

Japan 

I need more friends who loves pokemongo!!!!!! ^^


----------



## PanCyan (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m from Ypsilanti, MI USA looking for friends from Asia and Australia for distance eggs and experience. If you add me please send me a message with your ingame name so we can coordinate lucky eggs when we hit ultra/best friends.

I gift daily and expect the same for easy xp and eggs!

Jaehovi 

Edit: PM me your code


----------



## Kylling79dk (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello im from Denmark in North. I Play sow often i Canada. I send gifts When I recive gifts. Sometime there Canada go a copple og Days. Butik You Will not bedre forgotte. Be ny Friend  7758 9274 9304

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kylling79dk said:


> Hello im from Denmark in North. I Play sow often i Canada. I send gifts When I recive gifts. Sometime there Can go a copple og Days. But You Will not bedre forgotten. Be My Friend  7758 9274 9304


----------



## Atomwik (Sep 11, 2018)

Fizzwizzle said:


> Hello guys, I play Pokémon GO every day, and I am located in Bangkok, Thailand. I am very welcome to send you a gift every single day, please feel free to add me. My trainer code is 7866 6088 3306.
> 
> 
> 7866 6088 3306
> ...




Please email [email protected]
We have an interesting project that might interest you.


----------



## MellonYap (Sep 12, 2018)

MellonYap Paris, France.
3204 2056 3281


----------



## sehwan (Sep 12, 2018)

0301 3605 0912
south korea, 29Lv
add me plz!


----------



## StayOnTime (Sep 12, 2018)

9999 5716 6665


----------



## Shiratorizawa (Sep 12, 2018)

from JAPAN
team yellow
level 40
coad 813322233010

I want friends from foreign countries.
日本の方以外お願いします。


----------



## TooLuke (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm from the Taiwan my friend code is 
2406 6681 0243 
6434 1049 3193


----------



## Gipsyville (Sep 12, 2018)

1742 3566 0083


----------



## Shiratorizawa (Sep 12, 2018)

It was closed
Thank you


----------



## Litter (Sep 12, 2018)

lv 21 3135 4873 0957 Kor


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m from Ypsilanti, MI USA looking for friends from Asia and Australia for distance eggs and experience. If you add me please send me a message with your ingame name so we can coordinate lucky eggs when we hit ultra/best friends.



I gift daily and expect the same for easy xp and eggs!



166511259304

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

from Lao

team Red

level 38

coad 166511259304



I want friends from foreign countries.

日本の方以外お願いします。


----------



## NoE88 (Sep 12, 2018)

Portugal

9481 1254 1787


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 12, 2018)

Devon, UK

Andyhappypants 
Play daily, loads of gifts available 

Friends now full! Thanks for the gifts peeps, ill keep returning gifts as often as I can


----------



## Kylling79dk (Sep 12, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Schiggy88888 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello I`m from Germany. My friend code is 4836 7410 8519. I want friends all over the world, please

My Husband also 4451 0126 0273 please


----------



## Marina1985 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello friends,
I'm from Germany and I'm looking for friends in USA and australia.

My Trainer Code:

3039 5993 5852


----------



## Cdoggcmu (Sep 12, 2018)

Michigan, USA


----------



## Badpumba (Sep 12, 2018)

207172238541 GoldenMaggi
London


----------



## Iluna (Sep 12, 2018)

7747 9436 9457
3693 7558 7254
Im Mike from Spain, porrovalirio in the game, and my friend kevin/lometecsgo, let's be friends!


----------



## Furkanerdo (Sep 12, 2018)

From Turkey
Everyone can add 

7965 9636 5256

.


----------



## Iluna (Sep 12, 2018)

Iluna said:


> 7747 9436 9457
> Im Mike from Spain, porrovalirio in the game, lets be friends!


I dont have too much gifts today but ill send you guys... There're not too much pokestops in my vilage


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Sep 12, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## TooLuke (Sep 13, 2018)

i'm from Taiwan ,Code is:0066 7136 3540 Thx.


----------



## jsgreenwhite (Sep 13, 2018)

.


----------



## PanCyan (Sep 13, 2018)

@jsgreenwhite both codes are the same


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello friends,
I'm from Thailand and I'm looking for friends. Please feel free to add and i will send a gift every day. 

My Trainer Code:
428972461165
534109991004


----------



## jsgreenwhite (Sep 13, 2018)

.


----------



## mc50mc (Sep 13, 2018)

From JAPAN
3721 5399 0340


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 13, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 730030368004! I play every day and live next to two stops


----------



## JJN (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello from Finland!
Still room for new friends.
I wont be very active gifter because weather is geting colder and awfuly windy.
But if you dont mind i try at least open gifst that you sent, so there is some interaction and friend level goes up

8820 8140 8148
and wifes
9245 8704 5222


----------



## cec202 (Sep 13, 2018)

South Korea

7 accounts

< Instinct >
7701 9928 9807
6313 9262 1291
7971 4286 2976

< Mystic >
1452 9662 2020
0082 0625 7387

< Valor >
7381 9917 1362
8328 6384 5006


----------



## jsgreenwhite (Sep 13, 2018)

Deleting my codes as I’ve already got so many friend requests! Thanks!


----------



## candycandy (Sep 13, 2018)

Im  Candy from Japan。
My Trainer Code:  8342 0697 0996


----------



## nijoX (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello from germany
My trainercode is: 6410 4490 3583


----------



## candycandy (Sep 13, 2018)

私のトレーナーコードです。8342 0697 0996


----------



## PanCyan (Sep 13, 2018)

@candycandy the code is not valid


----------



## Marc007007 (Sep 13, 2018)

USA active player, have lots of gifts to exchange.
2505 1854 4236


----------



## Otjuh74 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi there, i'm looking for people from other continents ho wil give inlog for (second) pokemon go accounts so we can catch pokemon on eatch other account and trade with local friends. 

I wil catch Mr mime & volbeat for you and if you catch your locals we can trade 

If you have a account with your regionals you can contact me on: gradus1974 @ g mail . com

i'm a active level 40 player ho already catch't 300+ Mr Mime and 100 volbeat's, instead of transferring we can help eatch other.

i'm looking for Taurus, Heracross, Illumise, Torkoal, Tropius and Relicanth.

Hope we can help each other,

Greatz Otjuh74


----------



## candycandy (Sep 13, 2018)

Sorry
I made a mistake.
8342 0697 0996

Thank you PanCyan！


----------



## anuxist (Sep 13, 2018)

4024 7300 4222 South Korea, plz add me !!


----------



## ant92 (Sep 13, 2018)

Add this chick 

760874459260

Location: London


----------



## Mmarinaa (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi! California here! Daily player and My trainer code is 6075 0440 616.
Thank you for all the friend request! I have reached my max on friends!


----------



## JOSOTUS (Sep 13, 2018)

If you want eggs and presents from Spain, please add me!
JOSOTUS - SPAIN
0584 5225 2598


----------



## Kikiz (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you for sharing trainer code.!


----------



## Pokemonletgonl (Sep 13, 2018)

My trainer code is:

7756 9681 7525

From the Netherlands


----------



## Jaylovessandy (Sep 13, 2018)

5


----------



## Rouse (Sep 14, 2018)

5141 9160 1762


----------



## americandragon (Sep 14, 2018)

2604 3619 7265 U.S.A

8446 4737 3606 U.S.A

add two friends and get double gifts


----------



## Litter (Sep 14, 2018)

lv22 3926 5971 7429 Korea

Gift friend


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 14, 2018)

Solo player looking to swap gifts, Lvl 38 in Thailand. Add me 

Code is 166511259304


----------



## MagnaWipe1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Olympia, Washington

8627 1431 5123


----------



## Kikiz (Sep 14, 2018)

Kikiz said:


> My trainer code 5759 7830 8409.
> Level 37,  Stockholm Sweden



Thank you for sharing trainer code with me, please no morse requests, have reached my  max nummer of trainer friends


----------



## woodyuetaku (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I’m from Japan.
pls add my account below!
let’s have a wonderful pokémon experience together
424370698551


----------



## sapu (Sep 14, 2018)

From indonesia 
322929904492
thx for adding..


----------



## Storm94XX (Sep 14, 2018)

Swedish youtuber in need of support! 

Youtube name: StormXX YT

EU friends please 
PokemonGo Code: 2129 5373 3721


----------



## Eskurza (Sep 14, 2018)

What's the code?


----------



## neverrage87 (Sep 14, 2018)

My Code is

3428 4453 6714


----------



## eckyjunior (Sep 14, 2018)

From Australia, add me to exchange gifts!

Friend code is 1978 7224 0591


----------



## kongtteog (Sep 14, 2018)

안녕하세요 저의 트레이너 코드입니다
0607 9471 3574
지역은 대한민국 입니다
많은 친구신청 주세요


----------



## SawFister (Sep 14, 2018)

Iam new on PG ;-) (Germany)

Trainer Code:

 829260635326

Thanks 4 add, of a good Time^^


----------



## Fizzwizzle (Sep 14, 2018)

I’m from Singapore looking for friends for distance eggs and experience. If you add me please send me a message with your ingame name so we can coordinate lucky eggs when we hit ultra/best friends.



I gift daily and expect the same for easy xp and eggs!



 0192 4941 3190


----------



## blue51241 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you for sharing trainer code with me


----------



## Impekt (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello, 
I need trade pokemon in San Francisco
9475 5298 9633


----------



## ParisPluto (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello internet friends 

Daily player from Melbourne, Australia looking for friends.

Please add me; I would love to exchange gifts daily.

My code is 7859 0366 6310.


----------



## Mameni (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi! I'm from São Paulo, Brazil. My id is:
4705 6345 7225


----------



## Germannny1856 (Sep 14, 2018)

Germany
2107 6449 0851
Süper activ


----------



## Christian1234 (Sep 14, 2018)

3009 7952 3283 my code


----------



## MeenZ28 (Sep 14, 2018)

3660 8523 2823

Need friends from everywhere


----------



## IratePiplup (Sep 14, 2018)

3124 0215 5961 Please add my mother in law. She has no friends


----------



## saz334 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks at all.


----------



## Saosini (Sep 14, 2018)

Saosini- san diego, California United states 
Looking for friends outside of the states for egg trading. 

7548 4715 5788


----------



## JakeWICP (Sep 14, 2018)

Play daily, I return gifts if you send them. 4850 3362 1250


----------



## leonssj90 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the adds!


----------



## haarkon52 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## Germannny1856 (Sep 14, 2018)

Germany 
210764490851


----------



## Goed27 (Sep 14, 2018)

Need gifts! I also send gifts back. Code is 1425 9005 4334


----------



## Azuretare (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a bunch of friends who play this game now!
4526 4570 7766,
0204 3119 7530,
4290 2399 9004,
7908 5924 0712, 
9393 1665 1862,
3464 6322 9995,
7964 5150 8751,
0221 8003 2223,
7164 1217 5349,
6846 3212 5090


----------



## blue51241 (Sep 15, 2018)

blue51241 said:


> I'm from Japan (Kyoto or Osaka)
> 3187 1421 2323
> 
> Please exchange gifts



Thank you for sharing trainer code with me, please no more requests, have reached my max number of trainer friends


----------



## BulgEunGong (Sep 15, 2018)

.


----------



## fardreamer (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the friend requests! Deleting my code as my friend list is full


----------



## Island1805 (Sep 15, 2018)

My Trainer Code: 0475 3127 5933
From Australia, add me


----------



## Barnaby (Sep 15, 2018)

4535 5168 2188 from Australia. Gift regularly.


----------



## GenesisWICP (Sep 15, 2018)

Active Daily, looking for gift exchanges. Reside in Florida, USA.

3182 8217 1705


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi all,  I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me and m'y sister
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
Kiss from Paris


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 15, 2018)

Gotten many friends. 

Thanks for adding me up.


----------



## Franit (Sep 15, 2018)

8524 1125 6681
Germany


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Sep 15, 2018)

A new Acc from my friend: 7960 8588 1242


----------



## Joannekimmm (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for adding me
I’ll send you a gift 
 Have a nice day


----------



## MyMom (Sep 15, 2018)

I am looking for friends in across the world, I’m in Florida so can get some cool stuff. Add me please! 
0435 9657 5839

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joannekimmm said:


> Hi I’m in south Korea.
> Please add me
> 1526 5914 8582
> Let’s trade gifts




I’ll add you I’m in Florida


----------



## MyMom (Sep 15, 2018)

Can anyone please add my daughter!? Her trainer code is 4860 8602 3699


----------



## Hyro (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks a lot .
I have gotten many friends.
This message has been closed.


----------



## Joannekimmm (Sep 15, 2018)

THS GUYS


----------



## MyMom (Sep 15, 2018)

MyMom said:


> Can anyone please add my daughter!? Her trainer code is 4860 8602 3699



Also 0120 2555 8380  & 2613 4085 2095


----------



## hongson420 (Sep 15, 2018)

2503 5828 5811
1191 0071 3677

Hi. I'm Hong from S.Korea. I'm a daily user, and I'll send gifts eveyday. Let's be friends!


----------



## Camden (Sep 15, 2018)

3669 9948 3674


----------



## miwie99 (Sep 15, 2018)

5089 9888 4176
in california 
plz friend

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

4965 8277 8355
wellcome!


----------



## LadyLilly (Sep 15, 2018)

Greetings from Germany. My Boyfriend and I are looking for friends from all over the world :-)
Sending gifts in return.

9009 7915 7619
2555 9973 6275


----------



## STDJoker (Sep 15, 2018)

Add pls: 595281899137


----------



## Jonko123 (Sep 15, 2018)

P


----------



## SnesFTW (Sep 15, 2018)

Gift for gift! Daily player w/ no friends atm add me!


5030 2246 8819


----------



## KatvinMisiu (Sep 15, 2018)

Greetings and happy Event Time


----------



## kty2827 (Sep 15, 2018)

hi i'm from korea, my code is  8350 4643 1777 and 3627 1540 6080 welcom!


----------



## LordMarkov (Sep 15, 2018)

Greetings from BRAZIL! (Heracross and Serviper regional Zone) . I am looking for international gifts to exchange mostly from RELICANTH and TORKOAL zones (Asia And New Zeland, Fiji, and New Caledonia). There are stops and Gyms nearby 
 My codes are
69481515 Mystic L30
854751873641 Mystic L36 
523589641301 Instinct L19
Thanks guys


----------



## me49d (Sep 15, 2018)

내 친구 코드 9423 0719 7583

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lvl 25 :  9423 0719 7583!


----------



## Wepil (Sep 16, 2018)

Thx ;3 full


----------



## LordMarkov (Sep 16, 2018)

LordMarkov said:


> Greetings from BRAZIL! (Heracross and Serviper regional Zone) . I am looking for international gifts to exchange mostly from RELICANTH and TORKOAL zones (Asia And New Zeland, Fiji, and New Caledonia). There are stops and Gyms nearby
> My codes are
> 69481515 Mystic L30
> 523589641301 Instinct L19
> Thanks guys


----------



## tajahashi1201 (Sep 16, 2018)

Code　7052 0396 4010
TL　29
Country　Japan
Team　VALOR

I can send Gift almost every day.
I want Gift from you everyday.

Puedo enviar regalos casi todos los días.
Quiero obsequios de ti todos los días.

Je peux envoyer des cadeaux presque tous les jours.
Je veux un cadeau de votre part tous les jours.

Я могу отправлять подарок почти каждый день.
Я хочу получать подарок от вас каждый день.

Eu posso enviar o presente quase todos os dias.
Eu quero Dom de você todos os dias.


----------



## Jinni1130 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from south korea and this is my code, add me

5011 4223 0533


----------



## LiuBoTing0711 (Sep 16, 2018)

5502 5490 2426(blue)
From Taiwan and play everyday!
plz feel free to add me


----------



## cristcw231 (Sep 16, 2018)

8716 3673 1163 HKSAR


----------



## cristcw231 (Sep 16, 2018)

5974 3965 8826 from HKSAR


----------



## D321 (Sep 16, 2018)

2891 8859 4644 from Japan

I'm a Daily player
Please add me! 
Thank you!


----------



## Ainthout (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello from The Netherlands

Can you add me and my girlfriend as a friend?
         7563 1736 2205
         8753 0154 1987
         0789 5137 9154
         3126 2410 2042


----------



## TooLuke (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m from Taiwan 
My code: 7224 3534 8247
Is new account I will everyday send friend gift.


----------



## fourthburn (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi, Guys.
plz invite me your world.
Korea, 20
4649 5536 6265


----------



## Sp1tz (Sep 16, 2018)

Lv 31 in Germany
Trainer code : 1698 5508 7535

Lv 32 in Germany
Trainer code : 3011 5782 6694


----------



## 33tatsupi33 (Sep 16, 2018)

my friends code is 2421 0254 6974
Japan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ryota
6926 3727 2467
Lv.30
I want lots of friends and have too much gifts to send you


----------



## Seokho1215 (Sep 16, 2018)

hi nice to meet you 0190 5699 0825 korea south

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0190 5699 0825 my code

lv.22 south korea


----------



## JoaquimSetin (Sep 16, 2018)

Ty


----------



## Frenchfry (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello!
Playing daily : 1621 5884 4172
From the Netherlands


----------



## Hgopum (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi. My code is 9623 1495 8529


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Sep 16, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## tripfog (Sep 17, 2018)

Here's my number!

8804 3583 6997


----------



## Ykuwa (Sep 17, 2018)

From Tokyo. Have fun!

5733 6624 9528


----------



## eastiger (Sep 17, 2018)

0528 6399 5597 Japan


----------



## Noguim (Sep 17, 2018)

I will try to send and open gifts every day


----------



## tod2626 (Sep 17, 2018)

8438 9615 3150
TL39 in Japan big city


----------



## StephMarie85 (Sep 17, 2018)

5555 9200 0300
7656 6832 5933


----------



## ValorEeveeLord (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't know my code right now. I'll check at 9:00 Mountain Time tomorrow morning or later.


----------



## boseon (Sep 17, 2018)

del


----------



## ValorEeveeLord (Sep 17, 2018)

To find your friend code:
1. Go into Pokemon GO
2. Click your avatar on the bottom of the screen, where your Buddy Pokemon is shown.
3. Go to the "Friends" section
4. Click "Add Friend"
5. See your 12 digit number
6. Post the exact number


----------



## dfgcxtg (Sep 17, 2018)

4920 5599 4667 Republic of Korea


----------



## jayde (Sep 17, 2018)

hello world
I am from south korea and
this is my code 0370 8424 5946
I send a lot of gift.
thank you

Hi guys 
I can no longer add friends so please dont add me anymore and 
thanks for adding me.


----------



## PastushkoFF (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello from Russia!

7093 6913 6541


----------



## elelie (Sep 17, 2018)

5685 4539 9741

korea


----------



## hyohyo (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm from South Korea.
1337 0769 5240


----------



## rachey87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Please add me


----------



## Momomotus49 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi All, I am from the UK
5628 0097 2933


----------



## guruguru001 (Sep 17, 2018)

List is full.
thanks!


----------



## tramberrt (Sep 17, 2018)

Daily player. Plenty gifts to exchange. I'm french, level 34

2070 1886 4471


----------



## ValorEeveeLord (Sep 17, 2018)

I need Pinap Berries for Chikarita Community Day. My friend code is: 6952 1670 9183

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Please send me requests 6952 1670 9183 I will accept all of your gifts and requests. Plz accept mine.


----------



## potatofarm (Sep 17, 2018)

From Republic of Korea
If I become a friend, I will give you a present every day.
-----------
thanks! list full


----------



## Hannazst (Sep 17, 2018)

9673 6787 7008

Daily gifts from Germany.

Looking only for a players from New Zealand, Australia and USA.


----------



## meerkatstert (Sep 17, 2018)

guruguru001 said:


> from Osaka,Japan
> Would you like to exchange gifts?
> 
> 0746 0242 8863
> ...


Thanks!
I’m adding you now from Canada.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



meerkatstert said:


> Thanks!
> I’m adding you now from Canada.


Sorry, should have added the game names. 
VatHom
M4keW4ves
Jaffel43


----------



## Rafaelpore (Sep 17, 2018)

5197 9094 6703

I'm from Brasília, Brazil
If I become a friend, i will send present everyday and I want presents too


----------



## Moonzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

ThankU all for adding me as a friend!


----------



## vincent567 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey i am from the Netherlands. Looking for friend from all over the world. Code 6148 1157 6921


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, I am from the Netherlands and am a daily player. I will send gifts after receiving one, asap as there is a daily limit 
I'm looking for friends from outside Europe. Who is going to be my first African friend?
My code: 8356 1376 0513.
Level: 37
Cheers


----------



## Telechubby (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello, I'm from FL, USA. Needing friends to share gifts with. Please add me. I play everyday working my way to the top! New player.

1750 6616 6388


----------



## jayde (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi guys 
Thanks for adding me. 
I can no longer receive friends so please dont add me anymore
thank you


----------



## Geot (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, from Singapore 
0321 2876 7882


----------



## ELEYE11 (Sep 18, 2018)

3074 9494 4110

한국, 남한

조종사 (2,274,163km / 10,000,000km)


5197 0406 1106


----------



## Poopoo12 (Sep 18, 2018)

Removed my friendcode cause i cant keep track of all the requests. Thanks for all the requests!


----------



## TooLuke (Sep 18, 2018)

4295 5513 5825
8386 3920 1112
7479 1624 8684
from taiwan


----------



## Kmihye (Sep 18, 2018)

저는 한국 사람입니다.
코드 번호
3014 9647 7215

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kmihye said:


> i'm Korean.
> 3014 9647 7215


----------



## STDJoker (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi add pls STDJoker from Germany:

4707 0575 1728

Ty^^


----------



## Kmihye (Sep 18, 2018)

3014 9647 7215


----------



## 1234dodododo (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, I’m level 37 user from South Korea.
1937 5032 6544


----------



## lakisis (Sep 18, 2018)

7631 0783 6381
From Japan Tokyo
TL39


----------



## EFSato (Sep 18, 2018)

0278 3558 3366 Lv35 from Japan.


----------



## friedshrimp (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello. I'm korean. Let's enjoy together. gift every day.
CODE: 9746 6139 2458


----------



## Zkak (Sep 18, 2018)

Level 31, live in Tokyo. Sending gift everyday.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zkak said:


> Level 31, live in Tokyo. Sending gift everyday4965 8277 8335.


----------



## RachelT (Sep 18, 2018)

From Ohio United States looking for long distance friends who gift regularly
1399 1232 4447


----------



## Sakko (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello from Japan!
7176 2749 6730

I will try to send and open gifts everyday.pls add!


----------



## neverrage87 (Sep 18, 2018)

My code is

3428 4453 6714


----------



## POGOMaster (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow, for those coming to drop your code, I got over 100 requests within 20 hours of posting just fyi. had to take mine down for now. thanks everyone!


----------



## dominoni (Sep 18, 2018)

My friend he has mutch gifts 4847 8589 7221


----------



## Xuto (Sep 18, 2018)

from germany
9408 9066 6746View attachment 143707


----------



## Liotr (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello
My codes in France

3579 3093 4329
4062 8335 5969
5211 8357 8141


----------



## LuckyBruce1973 (Sep 18, 2018)

Reposting


----------



## MacPson (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you, overwhelmed by the response from the society


----------



## Nakkuraika (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey, I'm from *Ireland*, looking for friends wherever you are!

Code is *9721 9338 0406*


----------



## KimYOUNGJIN (Sep 19, 2018)

2974 3818 2115 korea


----------



## ValorEeveeLord (Sep 19, 2018)

Send me gifts every day I can only open so many per day because of the limit 
From Colorado Springs my friend code is 6952 1670 9183


----------



## MacPson (Sep 19, 2018)

MacPson said:


> Thank you, overwhelmed by the response from the community


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who added me for gifts. Will delete the numbers now.


----------



## 7leaf (Sep 19, 2018)

hi,
i am from korea and my code is 3441 3606 5042 .
add for gift. thanks !


----------



## dgeo2 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello! I am from Greece! Add me for gift exchang 9357 6164 8568


----------



## Parquino (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi. I'm from the US (Wisconsin) and play daily. Due to a flood of requests, I won't be accepting any more for now, but reply if you are local and are looking to trade. 


Thanks!


----------



## loi (Sep 19, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW





loi praha 991658138607


----------



## Xsylium (Sep 19, 2018)

6839 4579 3600
Canary Islands, Spain


----------



## WTFox (Sep 19, 2018)

*8784 3886 3798*

Niedersachsen, Germany


----------



## WTFox (Sep 19, 2018)

*8784 3886 3798*

Niedersachsen, Germany


----------



## POGOMaster (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello, I had to take my code off due to over 100 requests, but my wife would love to add some friends to do gift exchanges. 8306 9390 5866. Thanks, trainers!


----------



## Kikimini (Sep 19, 2018)

Du Sud-Ouest de la France,
 Niveau 40
Accepte et envoie des cadeaux tous les jours, uniquement les longues distances (japon, USA, .....)
Trop de demandes, je mets donc 3 autres comptes level 40- 40-36:

4143 3592 8598
0995 1283 8073
3925 4391 3770


----------



## so2def (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m from KOREA

0473 0471 2449


----------



## Kikimini (Sep 19, 2018)

T


----------



## CaliStar (Sep 19, 2018)

Ash from California I’ll send gifts daily

0572 8422 0598


----------



## Slodderwolf (Sep 19, 2018)

2363 4442 4077, add me. From the Netherlands. Every day gift send


----------



## KimYOUNGJIN (Sep 19, 2018)

2974 3818 2115 Kor plz 7km egg


----------



## dadocoy (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello all,

I was wondering in anyone has had the same issues I have with the game.

I have a an issue with trading.  I never know when someone wants to trade with me.  Whenever I go into the trade platform, I can pick random friends, but I don't know where they are from so if I try to initiate a trade, it probably will not happen.

Then, how will I know if someone wants to trade with me?  I have asked this question and I really do not receive any answers.

If anyone has any help for me on these issues for trades, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Om1s0Shiru (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi everyone. My friend code is 9174 2995 5555.
I'm in Japan
I want Brazilian friends.
Let's exchange gifts!


----------



## xryukx (Sep 19, 2018)

Me and a friend of mine are looking for some more friends
7989 2709 2193
6477 1855 9861

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xryukx said:


> Me and a friend of mine are looking for some more friends
> 7989 2709 2193
> 6477 1855 9861


One more Friend aswell:
3979 5941 8025 
From Germany btw


----------



## rcbe (Sep 19, 2018)

.


----------



## ryuboseon (Sep 20, 2018)

hi~ I`m Korean Poketmon Player !

Friend Code: 0364 0877 6686

Have a Nice Day~~~ Good Luck


----------



## Lantia (Sep 20, 2018)

2113 2141 3285 
South korea


----------



## HDart611 (Sep 20, 2018)

Add my friend hes on daily 8382 0726 0583


----------



## mDQ (Sep 20, 2018)

5864 6533 4010

let's be friends!


----------



## Bobh8979 (Sep 20, 2018)

953548347565 please


----------



## Axlprobably (Sep 20, 2018)

USA Massachusetts
1669 8693 1643


----------



## DrAldoQ (Sep 20, 2018)

My code is 7616 4948 4006


----------



## tramberrt (Sep 20, 2018)

tramberrt said:


> Daily player. Plenty gifts to exchange. I'm french, level 34
> 
> 2070 1886 4471



second french daily player, level 34 ; code :8453 2366 9577

Have fun ! ;-)


----------



## Lantia (Sep 20, 2018)

3619 5236 6887
From south korea again


----------



## Lantia (Sep 20, 2018)

3619 5236 6887
From south korea again


----------



## meerkatstert (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve sent you a request from Canada. M4keW4ves. New alt account. 
171126237412



Lantia said:


> 3619 5236 6887
> From south korea again


----------



## example002 (Sep 20, 2018)

7262 6004 9711
Korea, South 
Plz
I can not speak English.....


----------



## novehache (Sep 20, 2018)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Joshhillman (Sep 20, 2018)

Add me ... 0322 4852 4025
I send gifts everyday


----------



## ShirleySmurf (Sep 20, 2018)

So many invites. Thanks!


----------



## goldenfist (Sep 20, 2018)

;-)


----------



## Enigmanagram (Sep 20, 2018)

6436 3886 6510
South Korea
I want to be your good friend


----------



## Jang (Sep 21, 2018)

Invite Friend plz~~ 
8145 2792 9026 
2481 4576 0035


----------



## Nikkidoo (Sep 21, 2018)

9792 5312 5834  south korea


----------



## Nikkidoo (Sep 21, 2018)

2658 8984 1124  south korea


----------



## yjlee (Sep 21, 2018)

Talloldleftie said:


> Level 40 Canadian looking for international friends.
> 
> 9229 0861 1297




2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nessuser1234 said:


> Posting again need at least three friends on the second par of the Celebi quest 8271 3676 0127


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EffiePerfect said:


> I will send you a gift every day !!
> 
> *2131 0201 3208*


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PokaHunter said:


> friend request sent
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MeenZ28 said:


> 7525 6884 8276
> 
> Level 33 - USA, California. Team Valor.
> 
> Everyone accepted. I love all kinds. Hahahaha


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW


2658 8984 1124, south koera


----------



## 7leaf (Sep 21, 2018)

hi,
I am from korea, and want make friends for gift, please add me.
my code is 7792 6487 6658.

Thanks.


----------



## yjlee (Sep 21, 2018)

Jevm97 said:


> 5417 2311 1476
> Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift. US. NC


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> So apparently there's a 200 friend limit.


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



akari4996 said:


> Level 24 from Croatia
> Friend Code: 4995 4906 0902


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aldraz said:


> L


2658 8984 1124, south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Katieeh77 said:


> level 27
> Friend code - 6795 9131 0294


2658 8984 1124, south korea


----------



## yjlee (Sep 21, 2018)

My friend code: 2658 8984 1124
South Korea
add me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My friend code: 2658 8984 1124
South Korea  
add me


----------



## novehache (Sep 21, 2018)

From Spain my friend and me:
578069634595
565420746806


----------



## coque (Sep 21, 2018)

7342 9158 4525 Kr


----------



## Nikkidoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Kunibaaaaaaal said:


> Germany 2737 1240 1318
> Return a lot of Gifts


----------



## 0GC33GC (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello! I'm from Brazil! Could you add me?
nickname: 0GC33GC
code: 8014 2142 6556


----------



## miette602 (Sep 21, 2018)

4133 4397 5609 
7969 0555 0644
3471 7208 1960
7483 7956 5307
0631 9721 2017
korea level 20~36


----------



## Jaytoh77 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, 

I am from SIngapore

7254 1300 8300


----------



## Th3Sil3ncer (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi,

From South Africa:

5030 7379 9255


----------



## BrafZachland (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey, level 36 from England. I regularly send and always open gifts so add me. My code is:-
5356 5930 4999


----------



## meerkatstert (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi - I’m adding you to an alt account, level 30. Trainer name is Jaffel43. 
I’m from Canada.  226742434127




Jaytoh77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from SIngapore
> 
> 7254 1300 8300


----------



## staty (Sep 21, 2018)

share gifts!
live-in japan
5947 7470 2055

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

japan
5947 7470 2055


----------



## supernaze33 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi
I am Guillaume
from Paris, France
Team instinct / yellow
Level 34
Playing daily
Will return all gifts

Looking for yellow friends from South America and Africa

1848 6355 9459


----------



## rkwe (Sep 22, 2018)

Thx many requests!


----------



## Nevescape (Sep 22, 2018)

3428 4453 6714


----------



## Gmstor (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks. 
Singapore 
4051 9469 5204


----------



## meeples38 (Sep 22, 2018)

7638 7521 7628 USA, looking for international


----------



## Tatykaboom (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey, NYC here. When I couldn't sign in to my regular active 40lvl account for 5 hours yesterday, I remembered that I had a level 3 Google account that I made by mistake 2 years ago. Well, I need a few days to bring it up to a higher level (level 11 now) but decided to keep it as my alt account. 

So, my code there is
2951 6192 6085

My 40lvl is
3422 9583 2995
I have more than 100 friends already, so it's hard to send gifts to everyone, but I try to send 30+ gifts daily. However, I can only open 20, so be patient. 


My friend's code is 1408 2753 2257 lvl 37


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Sep 22, 2018)

1847 9203 2085
2jingyu
Busan 
south korea
Join me


----------



## CaliStar (Sep 22, 2018)

Mitch from Cali sends gifts daily...

7993 3844 2380


----------



## Pokemonletgonl (Sep 22, 2018)

2 more accounts from the Netherlands

1730 3881 3460

5802 6199 1426


----------



## novehache (Sep 22, 2018)

thanks to everyone!


----------



## Nikkidoo (Sep 22, 2018)

3079 5713 5256   South korea 

Welcome frnds!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshhillman (Sep 22, 2018)

Add me .... 1559 6328 5968
Send gifts everyday


----------



## YGrangeiro (Sep 22, 2018)

Ygrangeiro 4331 2017 2134 from Brazil.


----------



## Gmstor (Sep 22, 2018)

0370 9364 0320


----------



## Chudy2001 (Sep 22, 2018)

2285 9250 2904


----------



## Evelien (Sep 22, 2018)

Ty


----------



## JoaquimSetin (Sep 22, 2018)

TY


----------



## KyhnauNo1 (Sep 22, 2018)

From Gothenburg Sweden.
Looking for Pokemon friends in New Zeeland or southern Chile.
Please answer as a comment.


----------



## Redfire389 (Sep 22, 2018)

United Kingdom.

Looking for gifts from Asia and America. Please add me and will try to send gifts as well.

5406 5223 5658


----------



## Sunhoji (Sep 22, 2018)

i.m korean! my code is 0286 0093 2440.
kakao id. hoya3041
<♡>   i want to talk u


----------



## aguahot (Sep 22, 2018)

From Japan
7187 3717 4583


----------



## Zapuhatce (Sep 22, 2018)

8842 4232 2482 NORWAY


----------



## pineco (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi. I'm from Spain, my coaching code is . I'm level 23
 level 30.


----------



## youngkyoung (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm a Korean.
My code is   0678 3272 2048

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, I'm a Korean.
My code is 0678 3272 2048
Add me


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Sep 23, 2018)

5717 5919 0351
From Republic of Korea.
Emma.


----------



## KyhnauNo1 (Sep 23, 2018)

aguahot said:


> From Japan
> 7187 3717 4583



Hello, I will add you as Pokemon friend.
My name: KyhnauNo1, from Sweden. It´s a far distance to exchange gifts!
Please accept and we will exchange gifts.
Thanks!


----------



## xryukx (Sep 23, 2018)

5890 0464 5221
1360 7123 6841
5918 5246 3001
All active players from Germany


----------



## Leoncorrial1989 (Sep 23, 2018)

KyhnauNo1 said:


> From Gothenburg Sweden.
> Looking for Pokemon friends in New Zeeland or southern Chile.
> Please answer as a comment.



Hi, I'm from Valparaíso, Chile.
4758 3632 5368

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi I'm from Valparaíso, Chile
My code: 4758 3632 5368

Que estén bien
Buen día


----------



## hnch (Sep 23, 2018)

ㄴ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## novehache (Sep 23, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## RyuJiwoong (Sep 23, 2018)

share gifts!
live-in Korea. 
6658 3082 4155


----------



## pokermon (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, I am from the Czech Republic and need friends from Australia (who can send gifts for regional eggs).

732251843878


----------



## Jurarakk (Sep 23, 2018)

My friend code is  6966 7430 1126 
I am from south korea!
Please add me


----------



## ShizzleLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello, 

me 2882 6299 8929 and

my wife 7795 5717 0666

are looking for friends from all over the world to exchange gifts  (regional eggs). We're from Germany and playing daily.

Best regards, 
ShizzleLoco


----------



## KyhnauNo1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Leoncorrial1989 said:


> Hi, I'm from Valparaíso, Chile.
> 4758 3632 5368
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Hello Leoncorrial!
I sent you a friend request!
Buen dia!


----------



## RohanJacob (Sep 23, 2018)

6236 4351 1561
Add me for daily gifts. Very regular player


----------



## datsyuk13 (Sep 23, 2018)

3954 2064 5333
8797 6871 3083
9915 9088 9060
0741 1705 9225

Everyday player from northern sweden


----------



## aysjsw01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pokémon GO Let's be friends

My trainer code

Pokémon GO Let's be friends

My trainer code

7213 8764 5111

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pokémon GO Let's be friends

My trainer code

7213 8764 5111


----------



## eckyjunior (Sep 24, 2018)

From Australia, add me for long distance gifts 

8505 5620 1515


----------



## Japaneselucy (Sep 24, 2018)

eckyjunior said:


> From Australia, add me for long distance gifts
> 
> 8505 5620 1515



Hello
I send you a request!
Add me for gifts.


----------



## minwoo (Sep 24, 2018)

South Korea
1602 5601 3732


----------



## discoschnupfen (Sep 24, 2018)

5799 6218 6492


----------



## Terron (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey people
Looking to make friends round the globe
You can find me at 1353 3166 9294
Will be expecting you here from India




( I'm no longer able to accept requests as I've reached the limit, but I really appreciate the great response from everyone)


----------



## Alumbra (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey
I´m from Spain (Europa)
Mi code number
9921 2695 3769
 Add me for daily gifts. Very regular player


----------



## Kikimini (Sep 24, 2018)

Trop de demandes, messagesupprimé 

Merci à tous


----------



## novehache (Sep 24, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## chogh8338 (Sep 24, 2018)

8939 3210 5262 its my code from south korea lv.20 trainer

Be with me guys


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Sep 24, 2018)

5717 5919 0351
Hi. I'm Emma looking for best friends.
Add me please.


----------



## JenSs07 (Sep 24, 2018)

From Belgium!
Add 2918 8895 1684


----------



## WTFox (Sep 24, 2018)

Me myself and I from Niedersachen, Germany:

*8484 3886 3798
*
My friend also from Niedersachsen, Germany:

*8204 2574 7444*


----------



## MacPson (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you for adding me !


----------



## Zizimecas (Sep 24, 2018)

6746 6466 7739
Hello from Lisboa, home of lots and lots of nice pokestops with great gifts


----------



## Yoshiyuki (Sep 25, 2018)

New Zealand player
3217 6967 8614


----------



## shenannagins (Sep 25, 2018)

Anna in NZ

0186 3453 0640


----------



## mumukid (Sep 25, 2018)

4917 0120 4963, HK


----------



## chogh8338 (Sep 25, 2018)

Done


----------



## MacPson (Sep 25, 2018)

MacPson said:


> Thank you for adding, Removed the text to not people disapointed.


----------



## Alduir01 (Sep 25, 2018)

Add me please im from Chile 
944279996808


----------



## friedshrimp (Sep 25, 2018)

.


----------



## LeonidasVdH (Sep 25, 2018)

LeonidasVdH - Germany

8021 3159 0890

Pref. requests from Asia, USA and Australia but I'll try to accept all requests.
Thanks!


----------



## Nikkidoo (Sep 26, 2018)

8219 9226 0862  s.korea 
Newbie!!!


----------



## jj1336 (Sep 26, 2018)

0126-5958-3727 daily gifter - active.


----------



## EeveeAddicted (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi everyday pokemongo player here...
 Currently in South Korea

5684 6694 8825
Level 24

Need more friends
Thanks


----------



## Brusey (Sep 26, 2018)

thanks every one. Full friend list now


----------



## Sorian (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm Spanish. This is my code: 7297 0534 8427

Thank you!


----------



## Sorian (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorian said:


> I'm Spanish. This is my code: 7297 0534 8427
> 
> Thank you!



This is mi brother's code. ^^  5879 2384 1202

Thanks people!


----------



## TinyShinyPonies (Sep 26, 2018)

All set on friends. Thanks to those of you who added me


----------



## Tilianamew (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone I have hit 200 friends!


----------



## PrometheusG. (Sep 26, 2018)

5966 - 8539 - 7613 
Greece
sending gifts everyday


----------



## KimYOUNGJIN (Sep 26, 2018)

055675374312

I want friend  i want 7km egg i am kor.


----------



## o0kons0o (Sep 26, 2018)

JennoDH said:


> Hi my code is 8542 2387 2941 add me I got gifts.


----------



## Glamour72818 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Im from Ohio, USA looking for more friends! Please add me

0270 8962 7409


----------



## yoscenery (Sep 26, 2018)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Servalin (Sep 26, 2018)

4687 0432 5895
S'il vous plaît ajoutez-moi comme ami. je suis from


----------



## StoneDE (Sep 26, 2018)

We are five friends vom Germany which play nearly every day pokemon together (Level 30-40).
We are looking for friends from all over the world for daily gift traiding.
9039 0626 1175
6755 5883 0375
1519 2760 0740
3941 0300 9003
6296 8887 2136


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking for new friends for my daughters/wife.

*Some things you like to know:*
- They only open gifts daily from not local players (20 daily) (they do not open gifts from local players)
- Once Ultra friends, you get removed as friend from the list (see reason why)
- They don't care about using a lucky egg to get double XP, for my daughters it's all about the rest of the game

*The reason why:*
- My daughters don't play daily and we don't have much stops in town to spin (They do daily open all recieved gifts if possible)
- You (and we) can send unlimmited gifts and i bet you preffer opening gifts from your other players (Like i do, end of the day i open gifts from all players without blue glow only)
- Most have enough meowths/sandshrew and the temp. regionals you can get from any friend, even your local friends (if you are lucky), so the eggs are not the reason why
- Once in a while they do send gifts, so feel free to do with it as you please (keep it for emergency cases or whatever)
- It's useless to open gifts from players that already have a blue glow around ther icon it does not add any more friendship that day

- From ultra friend (UF) to Best Friend (BF), takes to long, you are quicker to get from 0 to UF then from UF to BF, So i remove not local UF and get new friends to get to UF, you get XP way faster this way.

- For the moment you are nothing with not local BF, so it's not woth investing 2 month work from UF to BF while getting to UF only takes 1 month 

*Anyway, here are the codes: (You don't have to add all, 1 or 2 is enough (but feel free to add all  ))*

8823 7486 3712 (YokotsunoSan) (LVL 39)
0052 5516 3013 (KenageBananya) (LVL 39

9144 1595 9963 (ImShion) (LVL 37)
5436 1124 5452 (Tomaki01) (LVL 37)

712283773761 (ChibiHonoka) (LVL36)
0355 93212728 (UmiMoRinka) (LVL35)


----------



## XxDooleyxX (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow such a quick response. Have to dial it back for a bit. Thank you all!


----------



## hypernou (Sep 27, 2018)

thank you
from Japan
Lv37


----------



## Gangapoc (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## mjkim (Sep 27, 2018)

S.Korea level31
My code is 854276361858
If you can not find me, give a touch to me!(via facebook)


----------



## Gangapoc (Sep 27, 2018)

XxDooleyxX said:


> Wow such a quick response. Have to dial it back for a bit. Thank you all!


Hi! I'm doing the same. Thx for add. Greetings from Poland!


----------



## mjkim (Sep 27, 2018)

friedshrimp said:


> Hello. I'm korean. Let's enjoy together. gift every day. level 35
> CODE: 3024 8080 5796


Hey im korean too!!! lol


----------



## innerpeaceworld (Sep 28, 2018)

.


----------



## ELEYE11 (Sep 28, 2018)

7477 1969 2588[KOR]

I want to Pilot and over 10,000,000km

The pliot [300,000km/ 10,000,000km]

Add me plz


----------



## Serevok856 (Sep 28, 2018)

Daily player 9951 8982 1551


----------



## Terron (Sep 28, 2018)

Terron said:


> Hey people
> Looking to make friends round the globe
> You can find me at 1353 3166 9294
> Will be expecting you here from India


 Really appreciate the great response from everyone , but I have to say that I can no longer accept requests  , as I have reached a limit , And for those whose requests  I haven't accepted yet , I'll accept them as so as possible , Once  again Thank you 
everyone


----------



## kc1nv (Sep 28, 2018)

0840 9956 9215
Melbourne Australia, daily player


----------



## JhonnyAbud (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks you


----------



## Jintazza (Sep 28, 2018)

4158 5399 7210
Korea, south
Daily play, will return gift anyone


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, guys. This is Emma from Republic of Korea.
My code is : 5717 5919 0351

5717 5919 0351

Thank you for adding me.


----------



## Oharun (Sep 28, 2018)

6037 2749 9681
from Kyoto,Japan


----------



## Xuto (Sep 28, 2018)

from germany
9408 9066 6746


----------



## Jalymo (Sep 28, 2018)

Daily Gifts. 
From California, U.S.

5151 9087 8578


----------



## Servalin (Sep 28, 2018)

Please add my code from  
8307 8369 2096


----------



## ikochandme (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## macochan (Sep 29, 2018)

9294 2121 3422
from Japan


----------



## LifeIsStrange (Sep 29, 2018)

8933 1604 3110

Daily player, from Melbourne


----------



## rookiespr1 (Sep 29, 2018)

From Puerto Rico 1130 5972 6201


----------



## SassaCir (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all! Two lvl 40 players from Germany are looking for new friends.

9851 5578 3888
1447 4726 1536


----------



## Conex (Sep 29, 2018)

5097 8833 7556
Australia


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm Emma from Korea, south.
my code is : 5717 5919 0351

5717 5919 0351

thank you for adding me, Let's be each other's best friend.


----------



## StayOnTime (Sep 29, 2018)

9999 5716 6665
4022 2223 1717
8426 8800 6300


----------



## Poopyschon (Sep 29, 2018)

revelation173 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you like please add me. My friend code is  4334 1880 9442
> I m yellow team trainer from Paris.


----------



## MarieSt (Sep 29, 2018)

Moscow, Russia 
6482 3577 6373

You’re welcome


----------



## SeanLim (Sep 29, 2018)

3056 8644 4095
South Korea.


----------



## ifyoulike (Sep 29, 2018)

6924 5640 1837 

Hello, play with me


----------



## zeongyang (Sep 29, 2018)

*2103 6763 7105*
Thank You


----------



## yonkou88 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

So... I have no friends yet... so If anyone wants to add me.. my code is 7346-0186-5557

I have some gifts


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
7052 2870 5352
4756 5128 7429
9954 4495 4406
1739 6957 0643

Kiss from Paris


----------



## Fashyzzle (Sep 29, 2018)

0440 0151 6161 UK lvl 34


----------



## tokyo (Sep 29, 2018)

私の妻は海外の友人がほしいと思うようです。ありがとう。
3913 8226 9595
日本から


----------



## Jalymo (Sep 30, 2018)

0035 6346 0263

California, U.S.
Active, daily gifts


----------



## Jintazza (Sep 30, 2018)

4521 9323 6284
Daily player, will return gift.
South korea


----------



## msnasu (Sep 30, 2018)

close,thank you.

5960 0213 2665
daily exchange gifts
Japan


----------



## novehache (Sep 30, 2018)

Sorry, duplicated post.


----------



## novehache (Sep 30, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## Hostos3618 (Sep 30, 2018)

My friend
New York
3113 1760 9846


----------



## msnasu (Sep 30, 2018)

msnasu said:


> 5960 0213 2665
> daily exchange gifts
> Japan


close
thank you.


----------



## freckled-sloth (Sep 30, 2018)

- thanks for adding me friend! ....and
I didn't expect this much haha
I think i can't handle more friends ;;
Thanks guys and it's okay to stop adding me friend hehe bye~~

Hi~ im from south korea
Ma code is 7991 6645 4503
If you see a nickname, "gonnaGETyoBALLS"
...it's me


----------



## bokawass (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi from tokyo japan 
feel free to add me lets keep in touch

TL40 team valor 

7959 1876 2931


----------



## LeeJong (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi I'm in South Korea! 
4900 0659 5632


----------



## DaNyPokemonGO (Sep 30, 2018)

1656 1678 2882
Daily player


----------



## Narunarunaru (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello
from France

1499 5047 0223
5623 5594 3692

My boyfriends :
3507 4317 7334
6932 8748 8329


----------



## SSonOn (Oct 1, 2018)

1966 2742 9825


----------



## 00Ziggi00 (Oct 1, 2018)

HI,
Germany
5858 6779 7226


----------



## mtapdwga (Oct 1, 2018)

12345


----------



## YUKO_Nariwa (Oct 1, 2018)

あ


----------



## YUKO_Nariwa (Oct 1, 2018)

I'll send a gift daily from Japan.


----------



## brakalpota (Oct 1, 2018)

3883 7596 6302
I'm play every day


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 1, 2018)

1847 9203 2085
South korea


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 2, 2018)

3315 3873 1140
Looking for some people for my new account


----------



## zeongyang (Oct 2, 2018)

My friend code
5503 1069 9444
Thank you


----------



## Bueak (Oct 2, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 2, 2018)

Also people who havent added my main one yet, please add it 
6651 5856 5243


----------



## example002 (Oct 2, 2018)

4834 1555 8587
from South.Korea
please give me present


----------



## Player123412 (Oct 2, 2018)

4480 5677 1635 korea


----------



## supernaze33 (Oct 2, 2018)

ZenitudeTotale Yellow level 34 France
Looking for 3 hearts friendships (50K XP farming for both of us)

1848 6355 9459


----------



## 14overmars (Oct 2, 2018)

7867 4032 4356 from south korea.


----------



## Zazazozo2018 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Jonluofmalumgc (Oct 2, 2018)

No longer accepting sorry


----------



## Bueak (Oct 3, 2018)

4314 3622 0323

South korea


----------



## Otjuh74 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yoshiyuki said:


> New Zealand player
> 3217 6967 8614



Hi there, I have a question for you, pls mail me : [email protected] 

Grtz otjuh74


----------



## kaga (Oct 3, 2018)

hi guys i'm from Korea. plz add me 
3457 0885 8347
9974 6734 1546
1580 1614 4676


----------



## parikururu (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi guys. I’m from Japan. I wanna be friends with you.
This is my friend code.
2670 5092 4910


----------



## boseon (Oct 3, 2018)

6319 5294 2585

5431 7798 5456


----------



## Startsgain (Oct 3, 2018)

Pls add me as a Poke friend
5100 8878 6978  from korea


----------



## XorTroll (Oct 3, 2018)

Spanish boi
1141 4084 4475


----------



## evilmumi (Oct 3, 2018)

4950 7571 0124!


----------



## Frostris (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, I am from Canary Islands, Spain ,very near of Africa, i am looking for players from Australian  New Zealand, Japan, China, Hong Kong, Singapur, Thailand, India, Hawaii, Alaska, Korea or similar, i send every day, add me please 
260560940185
Thanks you


----------



## spearo1969 (Oct 4, 2018)

I am level 40 team instinct from Australia. I am about to send you a request.


----------



## spearo1969 (Oct 4, 2018)

I am level 40 team instinct from Australia. I am about to send you a request.


----------



## Jisainlinep (Oct 4, 2018)

4933 0131 7412 south kor thx


----------



## JongSeok111 (Oct 4, 2018)

8232 0734 7255 South Korea!! Thx


----------



## Jisainlinep (Oct 4, 2018)

4933 0231 7412  south kor thx


----------



## JoCorsa (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I am a girl, I come from France (europe)  and I am looking for friends who come from Australia, Indonésia, USA, Chili, Argentina, Malaisia, Singapour, Brazil, China, Japan, ...
Add me, send me a gift and I'll do the same every day! 

==> 5567 7310 8490


----------



## rocinanth (Oct 4, 2018)

2214 5332 2976 In Washington DC or thereabouts...


----------



## tessahuis (Oct 4, 2018)

9308 2276 2617


----------



## Revenante (Oct 4, 2018)

Need more friends 

Daily player from Melbourne
6553 5572 3238


----------



## KarpKing97 (Oct 4, 2018)

Daily player, UK, level 33
2885 5476 2285


----------



## MacPson (Oct 4, 2018)

shenannagins said:


> Anna in NZ
> 
> 0186 3453 0640


MacPson from Sweden added you for long distance trade

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Revenante said:


> Need more friends
> 
> Daily player from Melbourne
> 6553 5572 3238


MacPson from Sweden added you for long distance trades


----------



## Nikkidoo (Oct 5, 2018)

From south korea ::::::

9792 5312 5834 

Lv 33


----------



## Conex (Oct 5, 2018)

The Wife's From Australia (New to Go please add her haha)

7792 0700 6841


----------



## one6303 (Oct 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


8776 8394 2230 korea, south

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8776 8394 2230 korea, south


----------



## Vircit (Oct 5, 2018)

xxxx Danaxal from Spain - presents exchange daily - will accept only 3 to guarantee I can return presents.
Removed as already got 3


----------



## anvymask (Oct 5, 2018)

1820 3740 4922 korea


----------



## Atomwik (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone who is playing in the Relicanth region please email at 
[email protected].

In desperate need


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Oct 5, 2018)

i'm Emma, from Korea.
Looking for some best friends.
My code is :
5717 5919 0351
i am playing everyday.


----------



## yawnyan (Oct 5, 2018)

YawnyDay
8222 7838 0564 
United States


----------



## Dakota101916 (Oct 5, 2018)

5013 0601 8119


----------



## evilmumi (Oct 6, 2018)

Germany  0539 7408 5715!


----------



## CuriousPaul (Oct 6, 2018)

7606 7450 5543

Lets be friends!


----------



## Poopyschon (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi there, 
If you like, please add me. My friend code is 1834 0821 8186 .
I'm blue team trainer currently living in Saint Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## Yiffna (Oct 6, 2018)

7412 6346 6277


----------



## ikochandme (Oct 6, 2018)

I had enough friends.
Thank you


----------



## Wulfruun (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi,
2687 3210 4749 from france.


----------



## xChelseaTroyx (Oct 6, 2018)

Going to keep it with just a few new friends for now, so I can keep up with daily gifts.  I'll probably be back.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Emmsosso (Oct 6, 2018)

2707 6144 5174
From holland


----------



## anvymask (Oct 7, 2018)

4694 9191 3391
korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 7, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## Amost (Oct 7, 2018)

7545 0650 0895
I'm low level and don't play but here's mine.
Japan.


----------



## si-r (Oct 7, 2018)

from Japan
3485 4677 9984
9724 7323 3627


----------



## shc_other (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi! From Vancouver, Canada. This is our cousin's account, but we are joining the fun. Play daily!
302823992868
954959745528

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbyyee (Oct 7, 2018)

6009 5570 4679 korea


----------



## Komandor1111 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## Chummieeee (Oct 7, 2018)

Level 33 player from Manila. I play everyday. Pretty please add me

8628 7494 6556


----------



## Gangapoc (Oct 7, 2018)

Chummieeee said:


> Level 33 player from Manila. I play everyday. Pretty please add me
> 
> 8628 7494 6556


Hi! Thx for add. Greetings from Poland


----------



## copepoda0204 (Oct 7, 2018)

Level 25 from Japan
I will return gifts to whoever sends
Friend code  3605 5404 5452


----------



## Persi23 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who added me.


----------



## molamon (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello, I'm from south Korea. 
Always i can give you gifts. 
My code is 
6173 1254 6004


----------



## creban (Oct 7, 2018)

2261 0070 2272

Seoul Korea, 

always OKey


----------



## Sjinbru (Oct 7, 2018)

Holland, looking for foreign friends
8150 1992 3688
0430 8186 9355
3011 8543 5168
8236 5257 3994
Thx!


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 7, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## dimple6229 (Oct 7, 2018)

HI!
ADD FREINDS PLEASE
GIVE PRESNET!
3350 5319 2159


----------



## xryukx (Oct 7, 2018)

Here is a list of me and my friends:
5890 0464 5221
3979 5941 8025
7989 2709 2193
6477 1855 9861
1360 7123 6841
(we are all active players from germany)


----------



## SassaCir (Oct 7, 2018)

Please add for new friends
010456563432


----------



## spearo1969 (Oct 7, 2018)

I am level 40 on team instinct and from Australia. I play every day. Looking to exchange gifts.
Thanks everyone. I have received many requests.


----------



## Ldh1229 (Oct 8, 2018)

South Korea, 6194 6693 6419


----------



## ninjistix (Oct 8, 2018)

9455 5739 2847
NYC

lv25 currently


----------



## anvymask (Oct 8, 2018)

7706 7697 2980
korea


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 8, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## RoxPol (Oct 8, 2018)

hiii i'm from chile TuT! 8056 5083 3275


----------



## oceangirl89 (Oct 8, 2018)

my friend code for pokemon go: 7213 9771 1417


----------



## Lantia (Oct 8, 2018)

4728 4763 5589 South Korea!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2113 2141 3285 South Korea 1 more


----------



## AshBoss04 (Oct 8, 2018)

7905 6866 4006
Cyprus


----------



## hwa (Oct 8, 2018)

9079 2213 9298 from South Korea
I can send you Gifts everyday


----------



## Asdfgg (Oct 8, 2018)

9619 2919 4714 
South Korea


----------



## NakHunLim (Oct 8, 2018)

Level 22 im Korean 
My friend number 9496 6217 0907


----------



## BiBiBig (Oct 8, 2018)

im level 24 from south korea
friend number : 3419 0730 6805


----------



## SheepPin (Oct 8, 2018)

Delet


----------



## SheepPin (Oct 8, 2018)

Friend Code 5783 7153 5259
From Korea, South


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 8, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## lIllIlIllI (Oct 8, 2018)

del


----------



## 7heClark (Oct 8, 2018)

shenannagins said:


> Anna in NZ
> 
> 0186 3453 0640


Added you for long distance trading if that's ok. United States


----------



## Phantomblk (Oct 8, 2018)

Looking for friends I'm from NYC 2375 9690 7084 I'm currently lvl 29


----------



## AlphaBeast696 (Oct 8, 2018)

thank you all for adding


----------



## Spaininator (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the requests!


----------



## spearo1969 (Oct 8, 2018)

spearo1969 said:


> I am level 40 on team instinct and from Australia. I play every day. Looking to exchange gifts.
> I have received more request than I could send gifts to at the moment. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gangapoc (Oct 8, 2018)

AlphaBeast696 said:


> Active daily, from Hawaii! Add me 5686 4424 2195


Hi, my new blue friend. Greetings from Poland's team!


----------



## Wepil (Oct 9, 2018)

full thx :3


----------



## lIllIlIllI (Oct 9, 2018)

del


----------



## Brainkim (Oct 9, 2018)

2137 4461 1752 south korea


----------



## MChan0212 (Oct 9, 2018)

9641 6535 4847 South Korea


----------



## shzappel (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, i'm from Germany, Stendal, Saxony-Anhalt. My Trainer Code; 4779 9122 0175


----------



## Asdfgg (Oct 9, 2018)

6569 4019 4599
South Korea


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 10, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2018)

9298 5941 0348
4110 6840 5571 in Korea.


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 10, 2018)

4476 7724 6555
South korea


----------



## SHORTCPAK (Oct 11, 2018)

6339 5994 1904

Play much weekly with my son in Korea


----------



## andynz (Oct 11, 2018)

From New Zealand - Team Instinct

7724 0080 4526

Thanks!


----------



## Dolcaran (Oct 11, 2018)

Salut à tous. Joueur de France quotidien. J'accepte les amis qui  viennent de partout sauf Europe.
7987 1937 8264


----------



## l565mh99y214 (Oct 11, 2018)

l565mh99y214 said:


> I would like to exchange gifts with people from South Africa, New Zealand. I send gifts daily and would like to receive gifts as well.
> My code is:
> XXXX XXXX XXXX
> 
> Team mystic. Greetings from Germany



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## boseon (Oct 11, 2018)

4072 8333 9741


----------



## Stitchild (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for choosing me ！！

ＩＤ：8054 0219 0433


----------



## Stitchild (Oct 11, 2018)

I am grateful for your support.

ＩＤ：7174 6723 3243


----------



## nachanggyoun (Oct 11, 2018)

in south korea
9029 4798 1341
8199 4956 2563
^^


----------



## Dolcaran (Oct 11, 2018)

Vu le succès du post. Voici le code de ma femme. Joueuse quotidienne. French search friends in the world sauf Europe. Merci
887056833064


----------



## rocinanth (Oct 12, 2018)

2214 5332 2976 In Washington DC


----------



## lIllIlIllI (Oct 12, 2018)

del


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 12, 2018)

Ok, need some new friends to start from zero  (*Level 40 Player from Belgium*)

I cleaned up and removed foreign people with who i'm Best Friends to make room for new 
I try to send daily gifts, but you have to understand a full list takes maintenance to keep up with it, so expect 2x in the week a gift (sometimes 3x)
_(It could be daily, depends of the growing the Best Friends, BF don't get a gift anymore)_

*- Local friends i go all the way to BF
- From now on: Foreign people i go all the way to Ultra Friends
* So Once Ultra Friends i remove you from the list
*** 3000+10.000+50.000 = 63.000XP in 47 days, If you always use lucky eggs: 6000+20.000+100.000 = 126.000XP
*** I find it a bit pointless to keep sending/opening gifts for 2 months more for the 100.000/200.000XP gain for foreign friends

* Foreign Friends can be sure to get a gift the last day before Ultra Friends
* SO YOU get to decide when you want to open for Ultra Friend Day
* This way YOU can have the Double XP (With Lucky Egg) of 100.000XP
* I don't really need the big XP.
* I take the Good and Great Friend Bonus (With Lucky Egg that = 6000XP and 20.000XP)

If you can life with that, here's my code:










Thanks

Note:
- If the list is full, i keep you in the request page, once a new spot is open i'll add you, that is, if your list isn't yet full)
*


----------



## lIllIlIllI (Oct 12, 2018)

del


----------



## hykre0706 (Oct 13, 2018)

Level 32 from korea, south
Friend Code: 8714 7360 4374


----------



## hiro26 (Oct 13, 2018)

We are in Japan

Level 35
Red team
Friend Code: 6721 6229 7249

Level 28
Red team
Friend Code: 7024 4296 4461

Level 35
Blue team
Friend Code: 4245 8238 0153


----------



## Takion298 (Oct 13, 2018)

1239 5946 7890
Korea level22


----------



## OliverReardon19 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm level 33 and I play & gift everyday!
Please add my friend code: 7944 - 7237 - 7049


----------



## isirs (Oct 13, 2018)

Level 37 from Spain. 

8038 0543 1520


----------



## MacPson (Oct 13, 2018)

Daily player from *Sweden* looking for friends 
doing long distance gift trading. *I am only 
looking for friends coming from Australia and New Zeeland*. 
We are on exactly the opposite side of the 
world and We will be able to squeeze out 
maximum Kilometers for the 1 Million km quest when we trade hatches from the eggs we send to each other.

*My code: 6668 6676 6625*

All people from other countries, please respect my wish.


----------



## Junkskunk92 (Oct 13, 2018)

* Add Me: *7760 3399 2478
Pennsylvania
I play Everyday!


----------



## hanuda87 (Oct 13, 2018)

0238 2418 9659
lv 29 from kor


----------



## pigwhdgus (Oct 13, 2018)

cide: 5878 4420 3367  id: pigwhdgus
south korea
enjoy!!!


----------



## anvymask (Oct 13, 2018)

1820 3740 4922 korea


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 13, 2018)

New Account, some boosting via friend exp would be awesome 
9858 4212 9954 (Germany)


----------



## MacPson (Oct 13, 2018)

Daily player from Sweden looking for friends
doing long distance gift trading. *I am only 
interested in Australia and New Zeeland*.
We are on exactly the opposite side of the
world and will be able to squeeze out
maximum Kilometers in the 1 Million km quest.

My code: 6868 6676 6625

Players from other countries, please respect my wish.


----------



## novehache (Oct 14, 2018)

thanks


----------



## emmaseoulkorea (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi, i am Emma from Korea, looking for best friends.
my code is :

5717 5919 0351

Thank you guys for adding me.
Let me be your best friend.


----------



## mr9703 (Oct 14, 2018)

Plz add me your fiend 

0938 4895 7511

Thank you!!


----------



## Mikuni-Japan (Oct 14, 2018)

thank you !
now , I got so many friends.


----------



## HyeonHu (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi~! I want to make foreign friends.
This is my code 2114 8267 6766
please add to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HyeonHu said:


> Hi~! I want to make foreign friends.
> This is my code 2114 8267 6766
> please add to me.
> (p.s i'm from South Korea)


----------



## Brainkim (Oct 14, 2018)

seoul, south korea


----------



## pigwhdgus (Oct 14, 2018)

1823 1808 1711
gogo12gg

south korea
plz be my friend!!!


----------



## domytitine (Oct 14, 2018)

add me and my friend

5504 7696 8112
4364 6409 8401


----------



## Aditim2312 (Oct 14, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW



150571534317

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



domytitine said:


> add me and my friend
> 
> 5504 7696 8112
> 4364 6409 8401



150571534317


----------



## Lixmo (Oct 14, 2018)

1564 9171 1632
Germany


----------



## Mndgme (Oct 14, 2018)

Please add me and my Girlfriend: 
0208 3167 6063

8639 5635 3540

We‘re from Germany. 

Thanks!


----------



## oBIGDOGo (Oct 14, 2018)

0845 6005 5264


----------



## brandstorm333 (Oct 14, 2018)

1905 4334 0535
From Sweden, if that matters...


----------



## Nevescape (Oct 15, 2018)

Germany lv 35

3428 4453 6714


----------



## ssssk (Oct 15, 2018)

3334 0912 8055
Japan , lv35


----------



## eckyjunior (Oct 15, 2018)

Add me from Australia to exchange long distance gifts 

3643 1067 9976


----------



## DIOTME (Oct 15, 2018)

Germany, lv 39
6184 8269 2740


----------



## HyeonHu (Oct 15, 2018)

Mikuni-Japan said:


> thank you !
> now , I got so many friends.


I added you! But it keeps disappearing!
what happend?


----------



## brandstorm333 (Oct 15, 2018)

2257 3098 9665
(Sweden)

Needs more friends


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Oct 15, 2018)

4939 3327 2831 im from Germany, pls add me xd


----------



## rislim (Oct 16, 2018)

If you live in South America like Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, Peru, I want to be a friend to exchange gifts like every day.
I am living in Japan.

5312 5223 1866


----------



## erwanj (Oct 16, 2018)

From France !

1296 7480 7191


----------



## cwerj161 (Oct 16, 2018)

4630 9680 3759
Russia


----------



## cwerj161 (Oct 16, 2018)

4630 9680 3759
4117 6974 7103
Russia


----------



## Pierrepokemon68 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm from east of France. I'm leaving really near a pokestop so I will be send gifts to every one. I play every day.
6136 1225 3905


----------



## StayOnTime (Oct 16, 2018)

9999 5716 6665
8426 8800 6300


----------



## DJsnob (Oct 17, 2018)

From Denmark, searching long distance friends and gifts. I have limited my friends list to less than 50 friends, so I promise to send gifts daily (most people on here say that but dont really do it). But I will. Preferably more than 10.000 km away (New Zealand etc)

Please add if you are a serious player and send gifts and want to receive gifts daily. If I do not receive gifts, I will delete people from the friend list because of the limited number I want to have

3247 1032 8098


----------



## BallyKim (Oct 17, 2018)

9085 2495 1497
Korea, South.


----------



## rachey87 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## JoCorsa (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I am a girl, I come from France (europe) and I am looking for friends who come from Australia, Indonésia, USA, Chili, Argentina, Malaisia, Singapour, Brazil, China, Japan, ...
Add me, send me a gift and I'll do the same every day! 

==> 5567 7310 8490


----------



## sKorea (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello!!
I'm from south Korea!! and here is 18.10.17 18:02
plz add me~! so I am very glad to contact you 
and I think we will exchange give presents or poketmons!

1072 5430 0934


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 17, 2018)

Welp, posting a FC from a spanish friend, he lives near to 3 stops, so it can send presents every day:

3154 8226 7839

Good luck!!!

Edit: Here's another one: 5524 7490 7053


----------



## pumpuliaivo (Oct 17, 2018)

3780 3617 2670
I'm from Finland and I will give you gifts whenever I can, not so many pokestops in here.. However I'm level 30 rn and team mystic  some friends would definitely be great.


----------



## matheusvp (Oct 17, 2018)

pumpuliaivo said:


> 3780 3617 2670
> I'm from Finland and I will give you gifts whenever I can, not so many pokestops in here.. However I'm level 30 rn and team mystic  some friends would definitely be great.


Just added you.

I'm from Brazil: 3112 5739 5872


----------



## Sjinbru (Oct 17, 2018)

holland:
7594 1283 2909


----------



## F3ttbacke (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi! From Germany, Berlin. 
lvl 33,Team Red
7104 4076 8512


----------



## Enoooooki (Oct 17, 2018)

thank you many people


----------



## DaNyPokemonGO (Oct 17, 2018)

3883 7596 6302
Play every day


----------



## Napixian (Oct 17, 2018)

Romania , lvl 30, 910555896826


----------



## cksmain (Oct 17, 2018)

Level 39 from Korea
9828 0131 9329


----------



## nikkidoodlesx3 (Oct 18, 2018)

5925-4461-6434
Texas, USA
Gift Exchanges - Best Friends


----------



## StayOnTime (Oct 18, 2018)

8426 8800 6300


----------



## Dolcaran (Oct 18, 2018)

Pour un pote français. Recherche tout type d'ami 127182585598


----------



## japanesesas (Oct 18, 2018)

I am Japanese
7326 4522 0773
we can exchange give presents


----------



## hakobera (Oct 18, 2018)

Level 19 from Japan.
I'm a light user of pokemon go.
But I want to enjoy with world friend^^
I hope you become my friend.
I`ll sent gifts
4183 7710 9150


----------



## LuckyBruce1973 (Oct 18, 2018)

Philadelphia, PA Level 39
Gift giver!!!
3933 8007 3355


----------



## Gotham (Oct 18, 2018)

..


----------



## Bandalheiro (Oct 18, 2018)

From Portugal. Reply all the gifts received. Play daily and have acess to numerous Poke Stops all day long.

Add : *2390 0161 1669*


----------



## jecb (Oct 18, 2018)

From UK, please add:
*7505 9762 5891*


----------



## DONGSEOK (Oct 19, 2018)

Republic of Korea
thanks...


----------



## DJsnob (Oct 19, 2018)

DJsnob said:


> From Denmark, searching long distance friends and gifts. I have limited my friends list to less than 50 friends, so I promise to send gifts daily (most people on here say that but dont really do it). But I will. Preferably more than 10.000 km away (New Zealand etc)
> 
> Please add if you are a serious player and send gifts and want to receive gifts daily. If I do not receive gifts, I will delete people from the friend list because of the limited number I want to have
> 
> 3247 1032 8098



Thanks guys!

I have gotten a lot more friend requests than I expected, and those that I accepted I will make sure to send a gift too. However to keep my limit of 50, I will then delete some friends after I see they have opened their gift from me. It's just not easy to get that many gifts and send every day. The ones I will delete is the ones closest to me geografically, because 7k eggs take some time to walk. I hope you understand.


----------



## yonkou88 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello,

My friend would like to have some friends too... she is new and have some gifts to give away...

Lets add her so we can share. her code is 5749 8840 8128 

See you around Pokemon-Masters


----------



## Bibli007 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello,

I'm from Germany and looking for friends from afar. Exclusively from South America, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Madagascar.

Please add if you are active daily and send gifts.

My Trainer Code: 9910 5529 7216


----------



## m1689y (Oct 19, 2018)

Play every day,let us gift each other
4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235


----------



## Bibli007 (Oct 19, 2018)

Your code ?

Greetings from Germany, Bayern Munic


----------



## AlllollI (Oct 19, 2018)

My code 3873 7033 8143 living in canada vancouver add me thx 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My code is 3873 7033 8143 add me im living in vancouver canada


----------



## karma2048 (Oct 20, 2018)

from korea
6870 7072 2288
please be my friend~♡


----------



## creban (Oct 20, 2018)

14overmars said:


> 7867 4032 4356 from south korea.



thank you

2261 0070 2272 also add me

always login always allowing


----------



## liontokki (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi friends! South Korea, Lv32

7705 3183 2229


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Oct 20, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Paulsmastr (Oct 20, 2018)

Los Angeles Southern California USA
5480 9489 4516


----------



## ti-be (Oct 21, 2018)

from Japan
2404 8797 7370
5911 3242 9154


----------



## DONGSEOK (Oct 21, 2018)

DONGSEOK said:


> Republic of Korea
> full..



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

thanks.


----------



## Starduster420 (Oct 21, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 1718 1863 3233!


----------



## Drummer (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanx for adding friends.


----------



## Kmihye (Oct 21, 2018)

2381 4460 5957


----------



## HanTaeKue (Oct 21, 2018)

1321 4564 8041 South Korea


----------



## Jagechu (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for adding me, i'll take a brake for now.


----------



## Jurarakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi, i’m from south korea.
Friend code: 5236 8876 4513
                   0814 0664 8399
                   8310 2163 9165
Please add me!^^


----------



## Jurarakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi i’m from south korea 
I want to be your best friend
Please add me
Friend code: 5263 8876 4513
                   0814 0664 8399
                   8310 2163 9165


----------



## ybggjs (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## Bibli007 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello,

we are from Germany and looking for friends from afar. Exclusively from South America, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Madagascar.

Please add if you are active daily and send gifts.

Our Trainer Codes :

0006 1018 5183
1710 2478 8293


----------



## Htreza (Oct 21, 2018)

Htreza  niv 40 France
8461  1084  1620


----------



## brandstorm333 (Oct 21, 2018)

Please add:

1905 4334 0535

(Sweden)


----------



## reed3charles (Oct 21, 2018)

Trainer Code: 5378 6405 6377, SA texas.


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
7052 2870 5352
4756 5128 7429
9954 4495 4406
1739 6957 0643

Kiss from Paris


----------



## Medazzaboy (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for friends from New Zealand or Australia, in order to have eggs for the Pilot medal !

I'm in France near Paris, so please add me if you share the same goal !

8940 6325 8123


----------



## Cdoggcmu (Oct 22, 2018)

Michigan, USA

0593 1797 6851


----------



## jemy (Oct 22, 2018)

hello! my sub acount is working.  I need some friends in abroard. I'm in japnen! I can send japnenese gifts for you.

please please add as a your friend!!

my code is

4131 8178 0215


I need your harts.


----------



## Aejoo (Oct 22, 2018)

ROK, 5664 5099 6993


----------



## MoMoooo (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi! Long time no see!
Let's play together.

2121 8639 2805


----------



## lIllIlIllI (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello My code is 7495 7556 8881
I'm Korean. NOT NORTH KOREA
I live in south korea


----------



## F3ttbacke (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi! From Germany, Berlin.
lvl 31,Team Red
4688 2501 1976


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm a level 37 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to make some XP together.
I'm looking for friends outside Europe where:
* you get removed once we become Ultra friends. It takes too long to become Best Friends.
(We get XP faster from scratch till Ultra Friends, than from Ultra Friends till Best Friends)
* daily player

My code: 8356 1376 0513.

Cheers


----------



## DeathAngel (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you guys!

For now I will stop adding so that I can present my friends in a satisfactory way.

Good games to all!


----------



## Nevescape (Oct 23, 2018)

My friend

3920 7667 6991


----------



## MasterLurker (Oct 23, 2018)

Add  me 7467 0735 7328


----------



## xyourXsenpaix (Oct 24, 2018)

lvl 30 team valor
Add me... play daily
1561 2892 0969

add my friend also plays daily
lvl 28 
0383 9391 2407


----------



## Bob157 (Oct 24, 2018)

Add me will send gifts 0751 5854 7415


----------



## RoxPol (Oct 24, 2018)

hi!! here's the code of a friend of mine from chile c: 4889 2966 2708


----------



## GaRuBI (Oct 24, 2018)

I live in Japan
4872 9846 6735


----------



## Tastywin (Oct 24, 2018)

My code: 6751 2353 5270


----------



## m1689y (Oct 24, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
2351 0053 6901     
Let us gift every day


----------



## moji4869 (Oct 24, 2018)

please friend me
5267 1199 4196

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

please friend with me 
5267 1199 4196


----------



## novehache (Oct 24, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Nevescape (Oct 24, 2018)

Germany 

Lv 36

3428 4453 6714


----------



## 00Ziggi00 (Oct 24, 2018)

5306-6602-9284 
Germany


----------



## LM124578 (Oct 24, 2018)

8266 8357 3660 Player from Russia


----------



## Owenchen (Oct 24, 2018)

Add me active player 
8216 9202 7791


----------



## SLiV3R (Oct 24, 2018)

Please add me:

1190 8700 7786


----------



## Canen (Oct 24, 2018)

9127 9890 7774


----------



## ThaDawg (Oct 24, 2018)

Any from Japan, Korea, Asia who want to be mye friend?

6036 4929 0842.  I'm from Norway.


----------



## djfoemsbaj (Oct 25, 2018)

7599 0055 9990
korea


----------



## m1689y (Oct 25, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
1264 0480 2566

Play every day


----------



## GeunJuny (Oct 25, 2018)

6209 1953 9197
Korea


----------



## SiRyuY (Oct 25, 2018)

1337 8070 8574
KR 
Happy to return gifts


----------



## Ryusiha (Oct 25, 2018)

Daily Present!
Korea
8779 6944 1250
friends plz

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8779 6944 1250
Korea,south
Daily present
friends plz


----------



## owlgwnag (Oct 25, 2018)

I play pokemon everyday. I want to exchange gifts with many friends.
My trainer code is 9405 6880 5003 I live in Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I play pokemon everyday. I want to exchange gifts with many friends.
My trainer code is 9346 1116 0058. I live in Korea


----------



## mmmand (Oct 25, 2018)

Add me as a friend on Pokemon go
.
.
5390 8927 4098


----------



## Nevescape (Oct 25, 2018)

Lv  33 Germany

1158 0185 4592


----------



## kyahuhu (Oct 25, 2018)

8867 5779 5027 
level:31
South korea


----------



## GeunJuny (Oct 25, 2018)

5847 6189 3471
Korea


----------



## ThaDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

ThaDawg said:


> Any from Japan, Korea, Asia who want to be mye friend?
> 
> 6036 4929 0842.  I'm from Norway.



Sorry, out of space for more friends....:-)


ThaDawg said:


> Any from Japan, Korea, Asia who want to be mye friend?
> 
> 6036 4929 0842.  I'm from Norway.




Sorry, out of space for more friends...


----------



## LazarDobrescu (Oct 25, 2018)

Need a friend from Canada? Add me 5093 8989 9710 !

Send a gift, get a gift!


----------



## Morex (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi I am living in Poland. I am trying to send over 50 gifts per day. I am looking somebody from Australia/New Zeland/Japan/Korea/Americas.
My trainer code 
40 lvl:  6976 8282 0613
32 lvl: 2020 1884 2273
Only active player!!!


----------



## Grapegood (Oct 26, 2018)

I want good friends
8881 5237 2602
Lv 24 
S.korea


----------



## djfoemsbaj (Oct 26, 2018)

4056 0486 5485 korea


----------



## GeunJuny (Oct 26, 2018)

6209 1953 9197

I'm from South Korea.

I would like to be your friend and give you a gift.

Thank you


----------



## sylphilcelica (Oct 26, 2018)

hello i need a friend more than 3. I don't have any friends actually.

The quest request me to add more than 3. So i want to make a friend.

from South korea, 22lv trainer

friend code : 9114 2791 8857

p.s i always get rid of present until now. i will send it if u add me as a friend.


----------



## djfoemsbaj (Oct 26, 2018)

4056 0486 5485 korea plz


----------



## MaleNurse101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Add me guys, from South Korea

6379 0870 4390


----------



## SanLorenzo9544 (Oct 26, 2018)

6577 3045 0816
South Korea(Republic of Korea)


----------



## TANGJANAMU (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello
Please Add me Thanks

4628 6664 7775

2199 3391 0005


----------



## brandstorm333 (Oct 26, 2018)

1905 4334 0535
Sweden


----------



## Getrraa (Oct 26, 2018)

Korean 
LV.21
My code : 5534 3308 1367


----------



## karubi (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m level 31, Japan. Friend code - 0544 8609 8293


----------



## neverrage87 (Oct 27, 2018)

Lv 33 and lv 36 

Germany



3428 4453 6714



1158 0185 4592


----------



## Tangledfears (Oct 27, 2018)

6918 0623 7399 Illinois United States


----------



## reed3charles (Oct 27, 2018)

3705 2082 7995 Friend code SA TX low level needs friends and has gifts and poke stop close by to give


----------



## hkjdhryfjsb (Oct 27, 2018)

1


----------



## hkjdhryfjsb (Oct 27, 2018)

r


----------



## hanbik (Oct 27, 2018)

8308 7784 9517
korea


----------



## GeunJuny (Oct 27, 2018)

7900 7740 9881

Hello I'm korean. I want to be a your friend
Thank you


----------



## Neocable (Oct 27, 2018)

Add me frens! Global player looking for active players
2399 0034 8523
Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Narigon (Oct 27, 2018)

0247 2472 5275 lvl 19
1986 4232 1294 lvl 36

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1986 4232 1294 Spain

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0247 2472 5275 SPAIN


----------



## reed3charles (Oct 27, 2018)

395341527637 please add SA TX


----------



## hkjdhryfjsb (Oct 28, 2018)

r


----------



## Kim_s_w (Oct 28, 2018)

안녕하세요. 저는 한국인 입니다.
Hi guys, I'm from S.Korea

좋은 하루 되세요.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 28, 2018)

9427 5087 2856
Germany


----------



## Mogolobonio (Oct 28, 2018)

add me 8798 6642 1164


----------



## zakiusfarinha (Oct 28, 2018)

add me, and my friends, all from portugal

6173 0440 5117
1093 1615 9077
0900 8870 1318


----------



## Martinsamuelsen85 (Oct 28, 2018)

1231 4884 0045


----------



## Paulsmastr (Oct 29, 2018)

Two players from California USA
1503 1149 3880
5480 9489 4516


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 29, 2018)

please feel free to add all these if you can. various levels from alabama, usa. we raid as a group from time to time and will open/send gifts daily whenever possible.

squashysquidly - 1355 8125 3102

shiftysquidly - 3775 7232 2168

squintysquidly - 5634 3540 8672

sanquinsquiddly - 8626 0108 1756

sanguinesquidly - 4991 7807 9968


----------



## frankthere (Oct 29, 2018)

Add me
3629 3347 4095


----------



## m1689y (Oct 29, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
2351 0053 6901
Play ever day


----------



## jemy (Oct 29, 2018)

hey guys! my Japanese friend want you to add this code! this is my friend's sub acount, please please give me abrods gifts and we will give you Japanese's gifts!!! Let's enjoy it!

501380672585

413181780215


----------



## jemy (Oct 29, 2018)

hey guys! my Japanese friend want you to add this code! this is my friend's sub acount, please please give me abrods gifts and we will give you Japanese's gifts!!! Let's enjoy it!

501380672585

413181780215


----------



## Jinni1130 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from south korea and this is my code, add me:
0217 8303 8372


----------



## Wepil (Oct 29, 2018)

full thx


----------



## softchip.net (Oct 29, 2018)

From Italy:
0709 9239 3789
6155 0438 4866
4405 3527 7855


----------



## Mogolobonio (Oct 29, 2018)

add me 8798 6642 1164


----------



## JoCorsa (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I am a girl, I come from France (europe) and I am looking for friends who come from Australia, Indonésia, USA, Chili, Argentina, Malaisia, Singapour, Brazil, China, Japan, ...
Add me, send me a gift and I'll do the same every day! 

==> 5567 7310 8490


----------



## DAA (Oct 29, 2018)

raddnz said:


> Blue lvl 33 New Zealand - Solo player, not sure if you can trade Relicaths but I have plenty
> 
> Code 5829 2393 1479



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just requested you as friend, London based


----------



## sylphilcelica (Oct 30, 2018)

hello 

I'm from South korea, 25lv trainer.

i want to add friends who can share presents everyday. also i can send u present everyday.

after using friends application. i feel so it's great thing. so i want to make friends more(about 20 people add me as a friend, for about few day, but recently no more. so i wirte it again)

friend code : 9114 2791 8857


----------



## momopower (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello 
I'm from Paris, France. I send gifts everyday. Add me!
Team RED - Level 36 - My Code: 9069 4983 6162

Have fun everyone


----------



## hanbik (Oct 30, 2018)

4131 6536 8104
korea


----------



## atsays (Oct 30, 2018)

9253 1284 7832
Korea


----------



## Gimpling76 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0554 1784 4434 Germany


----------



## CJHayato (Oct 31, 2018)

Korea, South | *6032 8167 3984*


----------



## topgun124 (Oct 31, 2018)

4587 4790 0574
Korea, south
I'm solo player add me for gift


----------



## LeeJinGyu (Oct 31, 2018)

6621 1495 1977
1847 9203 2085
South korea


----------



## micchi (Oct 31, 2018)

level 34 from Japan ^^
1401 0805 4418


----------



## fourthburn (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi,
My code 
2817 1720 3817
thznk


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Oct 31, 2018)

6122 5145 7575


----------



## zeongyang (Oct 31, 2018)

1409 7503 3492
Thank you


----------



## Cro0910 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks you


----------



## DotNot (Nov 1, 2018)

GERMANY / western Europe

2059 1075 0850
5784 7739 3477
4862 1090 5936

looking forward to share lots of point :-)


----------



## Ruiher (Nov 1, 2018)

5448 3397 6669

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

26level   5448 3397 6669


----------



## Cdoggcmu (Nov 1, 2018)

Michigan, USA


----------



## m1689y (Nov 2, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
2351 0053 6901       

Play every day


----------



## Gilddong (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm from Korea.
9954 7275 8747


----------



## hyohyo (Nov 3, 2018)

1337 0769 5240 
korea


----------



## charie (Nov 3, 2018)

3275 4019 4265<-
it is my friends cord.
hi i’m korean(south).
i want to have friends aboard to play with pokemon go.
lets be friends.


----------



## F3ttbacke (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi! From Germany, Berlin.
lvl 32,Team Red
4688 2501 1976


----------



## Susyan07 (Nov 3, 2018)

I will open presents every day.

0549 5378 2132


----------



## m1689y (Nov 3, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
Let us gift every day


----------



## m1689y (Nov 3, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
Let us gift every day


----------



## m1689y (Nov 4, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
Let us gift every day


----------



## Sdorica (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello!
Greetings from Korea, South.
I am looking for friends all over the world!
I play everyday 
Add me and let's share gifts !!
Thx

5795 1096 0646


----------



## Dennis0408 (Nov 4, 2018)

Korea 5983 2833 9051 dennis


----------



## korean001 (Nov 4, 2018)

여보세요!
선물 plz
대한민국
8082 9084 8521

18.lv
만나서 반갑습니다!


----------



## mrwayne (Nov 5, 2018)

Brazil

Nick:Gotham1Wayne
Code:5872 5683 5747

Please add me, i'll send gifts every day =]


----------



## sheria91 (Nov 5, 2018)

1767 2817 4069
Add me, from Texas, US
Send and open gifts every day


----------



## Brisko_moon (Nov 5, 2018)

Whatsup from the US
LOOKING FOR FRIENDS FROM ALL OVER!!
BRISKO MOON
7740 2372 4099


----------



## randytherhino (Nov 5, 2018)

Looking for friends for daily gifts:
3855-6703-1989


----------



## sisobi (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello, I’m from Germany (Stuttgart)

My Trainer Code

9024 7370 5112   Level 40

My friend Code

6104 3825 5949   Level 40

Thanks!


----------



## Xonika (Nov 5, 2018)

looking for friends who like to send gifts. Unfortunately I do not have a Pokestop in my village so I can rarely send gifts. but for that I open the gifts received daily.

5875 3200 2079


----------



## m1689y (Nov 5, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235 
Let us get 160000 exp. Value


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 5, 2018)

5972 0264 8705
Thanks


----------



## aerik (Nov 5, 2018)

3692 5743 1147

tks


----------



## brandstorm333 (Nov 5, 2018)

1905 4334 0535 

Thanks!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2018)

3250 8271 0910

Yep, I play poke mongo as well. Add me and I'll send you some gifts


----------



## Hirschkuh13 (Nov 5, 2018)

Add me, Level 40 Player from Austria!

0805 7100 5388


----------



## judelee291719 (Nov 6, 2018)

5814 6503 5397
South korea


----------



## randytherhino (Nov 6, 2018)

add me
431729296254


----------



## RyuJiwoong (Nov 6, 2018)

hi im from korea
if u wnat add me plz!
daily player!

4710 1259 5997


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 6, 2018)

9156 0921 6052
Thanks


----------



## BaD20 (Nov 6, 2018)

Add me.
8175 0862 5500


----------



## turtlmac (Nov 6, 2018)

3396 9068 7909
South Korea
Thanks!


----------



## i12lomaj (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey Guys, 
I'm from Spain, Cordoba.
My trainer code: 4770 9781 5681


----------



## Tri-Z (Nov 6, 2018)

Feel free to add me please, 

9983 8969 9276

Thanks
Trizinger


----------



## megapika (Nov 6, 2018)

0


----------



## Rsutt (Nov 6, 2018)

3143 1051 6815 - Lolwist

6896 1772 7561 - Rsutt


----------



## badofheaven (Nov 6, 2018)

add me 7566 7722 8291 ty ^^


----------



## Tiger21820 (Nov 6, 2018)

My code is 4453 0861 5826!


----------



## RoxPol (Nov 6, 2018)

another friend code from chile TuT! 1438 6450 0264


----------



## allenjin (Nov 7, 2018)

6360 1228 5282
Korea


----------



## Michelmirsh (Nov 8, 2018)

7671 8460 2523 Korea,South


----------



## m1689y (Nov 8, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235 
2351 0053 6901
Play togather


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 8, 2018)

0953 9308 0509
Thanks!


----------



## Tombizzley (Nov 8, 2018)

5706 3927 9991 Sweden, 5 gifts in inventory for now.. returning gifts


----------



## PanCyan (Nov 8, 2018)

Open my gifts daily plz
 Jaehovi
Message me if you want to coordinate lucky eggs

Michigan USA


----------



## Kharonte27 (Nov 8, 2018)

589221156223 please add me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

589221156223 from italy


----------



## Motte04 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey guy's! My woman start's playing PoGo few day's agone and she ist Level 12.
We come from Germany and search for new friends from all over the world. Please addet she two. Here is the friendship code:

229301134844


----------



## m1689y (Nov 9, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

PanCyan said:


> Message me if you want to coordinate lucky eggs



There is a problem: new users cannot contact other members!


----------



## Danskuux (Nov 9, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## Germannny1856 (Nov 9, 2018)

2572 4172 6838

Germany - pls only add if you can open gifts every day - you don't need to send me gifts


----------



## PanCyan (Nov 9, 2018)

thanks! until next time


----------



## chobyounggook (Nov 10, 2018)

9642 2969 0148 Japan!!! I always wait you!


----------



## m1689y (Nov 10, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## chobyounggook (Nov 10, 2018)

4370 2439 6998


----------



## IVashI (Nov 10, 2018)

Near Barcelona! 0850 8299 2967

I would love Japanese gifts!

Always sending back


----------



## F3ttbacke (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello, I’m from Germany (Berlin)

My Trainer Code

6254 0436 1425


----------



## Djdje8jeffkel (Nov 10, 2018)

2102 4888 0696 , south korea


----------



## Sangmok (Nov 11, 2018)

8276 9438 0595
It's my Code. I'll delete friends if you are not active in 7 days


----------



## radong (Nov 11, 2018)

2825 7681 7563 south korea plz friend


----------



## Xonika (Nov 11, 2018)

Xonika said:


> looking for friends who like to send gifts. Unfortunately I do not have a Pokestop in my village so I can rarely send gifts. but for that I open the gifts received daily.
> 
> 5875 3200 2079


----------



## Hirschkuh13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Add me, Player from Austria:
1020 1778 9735


----------



## taro55 (Nov 11, 2018)

I live in Japan.
Add me please. My friend code is 7652 3254 4839.


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Nov 11, 2018)

portugal here!

i send gifts and open them all the time
5998 0013 7425


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 11, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> Welp, posting a FC from a spanish friend, he lives near to 3 stops, so it can send presents every day:
> 
> 3154 8226 7839
> 
> ...


Adding 2 codes more, all from spain, thanks guys!!
3250 5759 8681
6385 2603 5147


----------



## PanCyan (Nov 11, 2018)

1392 3121 3272
I will send and open gifts


----------



## _jayjesus_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi 
Add me cause I send gifts whenever I can
5778 0268 7473


----------



## scipio74 (Nov 12, 2018)

lev.33 (KOREA)
6457 1168 8682 (third account)
Welcome your choice.


----------



## m1689y (Nov 12, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## arianadark (Nov 12, 2018)

please add need for my daughter 549200717830


----------



## Jaehwan (Nov 12, 2018)

South Korea. 4390 5465 3368

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Canada. ON. 4390 5465 3368


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## Hooil (Nov 12, 2018)

.


----------



## NinjaKiwi (Nov 12, 2018)

4466 8672 7389

From Germany, sending gifts as often as I can (:


----------



## Jjuki (Nov 13, 2018)

I want to friend  give present everyday!
I'm Korean! 
 3528 5057 7477

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## scipio74 (Nov 13, 2018)

5206 8950 9697
6275 4470 1316
9330 4365 0136
Hi Let's get it on


----------



## Shorty_84 (Nov 13, 2018)

Germany, Berlin. Level 32,
Daily gamer. Presents presents presents 

6288 1181 7750


----------



## l565mh99y214 (Nov 13, 2018)

l565mh99y214 said:


> I would like to exchange gifts with people from South Africa, New Zealand, South Amerika, USA and Japan.I send gifts daily and would like to receive gifts as well.
> My code is:
> 7193 8615 5062
> 
> Team mystic. Greetings from Germany


----------



## Shizuku (Nov 13, 2018)

4799 4066 7898
from japan


----------



## PkmnTrnr100 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pkmntrnr100 

Blue team USA

2536 5733 6941

wil send gifts back


----------



## cowboy619 (Nov 13, 2018)

Will add you. I am from South Africa
Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saram4ram (Nov 13, 2018)

7219 1920 4469 south korea


----------



## DaNyPokemonGO (Nov 13, 2018)

1656 1678 2882 
Daily player


----------



## AnnaMiy (Nov 13, 2018)

9557 3569 6706
I play every days


----------



## brakalpota (Nov 13, 2018)

3883 7596 6302
Hi, i can send gifts all days


----------



## kaorimasake (Nov 13, 2018)

-deleted-


----------



## tabtab (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi! I play everyday and I send gifts every day! add me! my code is 9943 8492 6579


----------



## Nikkidoo (Nov 13, 2018)

Shizuku said:


> 4799 4066 7898
> from japan


Wrong number


----------



## Saena (Nov 14, 2018)

Country: South Korea
level: 29

I have 50 friends.
Thank you


----------



## agenor83 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello i from Portugal i give gifts everyday i need friends from all around the world.


----------



## m1689y (Nov 14, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## Jinni1130 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from South korea and this is my code, add me

8142 4709 5326


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 14, 2018)

5972 0264 8705
Thanks


----------



## GiUnKim (Nov 15, 2018)

My friend code is 5789 4295 4624 and
i live in south korea


----------



## m1689y (Nov 15, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
 Gift to you


----------



## ShinyRival (Nov 15, 2018)

I send gifts every day from Tucson, AZ, USA

1120 2623 2498


----------



## dokdo (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi guys, be my friends plz
0729 2419 1558, South Korea


----------



## Jintazza (Nov 16, 2018)

4158 5399 7210
South Korea. 31lv
Daily player. I must return gift.


----------



## nero99 (Nov 16, 2018)

My code is 4593 2194 0390


----------



## ssin (Nov 16, 2018)

0004 2057 3918 korea.of republic

play with poke go and nintendo switch


----------



## song180808 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm korean.
5893 3140 1836


----------



## Nikkidoo (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi !!!!!

I play every seconds !!!
Will give and take gifts everyday !!!

9110 3006 1861
8124 9704 5153


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2018)

My code is 4198 3889 5942, I'm from Scotland and I try to get onto Pokemon Go when I have the chance.


----------



## ln7511 (Nov 17, 2018)

My friends filled quickly and I felt bad for not sending everyone gift. I therefore decided to delete my post, sorry for changing my decision here.


----------



## MORELKALBN (Nov 17, 2018)

3274 8251 8722 this is my trainer code.  add me


----------



## Marianssj (Nov 17, 2018)

8463 9179 2009 moj kod. Podziele sie prezentami


----------



## Jagechu (Nov 18, 2018)

Enough friends for now


----------



## Zachary19921 (Nov 18, 2018)

I send gifts, add me 6061 3550 9408


----------



## Kimjin (Nov 18, 2018)

Add me for gifts plzzzz 
code: 8418 6690 2391 korea
I don't have monster balls..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plz help  code :8418 6690 2391


----------



## Kimjin (Nov 18, 2018)

Plz help me 

8418 6690 2391


----------



## _jayjesus_ (Nov 18, 2018)

6426 7596 2477
2240 0871 4543
Add. Share gifts all the time we can )


----------



## Kimjin (Nov 18, 2018)

Add me for gifts plzzzz 
code: 8418 6690 2391
I don't have monster balls..


----------



## Kharonte27 (Nov 18, 2018)

2123 4665 9384 my code friend


----------



## Wepil (Nov 19, 2018)

Good, I'm from South America, Chile.
Feel free to add me
my code:

4057 3790 8106


----------



## OohShiney (Nov 19, 2018)

8814 9768 3717


----------



## supernaze33 (Nov 19, 2018)

supernaze33 said:


> ZenitudeTotale Yellow level 34 France
> Looking for 3 hearts friendships (50K XP farming for both of us)
> 
> 1848 6355 9459



My friend RankXerox92 from France, level 15 yellow is also looking for friends
0705-0254-9406


----------



## twtwtw131211 (Nov 19, 2018)

黃色6166 4700 0231   來自台灣 LV39
黃色6820 6848 4666   來自台灣 LV34


----------



## Mikuni-Japan (Nov 19, 2018)

thanx


----------



## m1689y (Nov 19, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235   
2351 0053 6901 
Play every day


----------



## chogunni (Nov 19, 2018)

7136 3078 7712
s.korea  
hello my friends


----------



## reed3charles (Nov 20, 2018)

416400756735
SA texas


----------



## krapi (Nov 20, 2018)

...


----------



## Lks19 (Nov 20, 2018)

Korea
2520 2360 4831


----------



## Fudah13 (Nov 20, 2018)

Poketmon Go 
8938 1594 0634 korea south


----------



## cosmicpengu (Nov 20, 2018)

.


----------



## m1689y (Nov 20, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 

4736 5454 1940

Play every day


----------



## Lks19 (Nov 20, 2018)

10시에 선물을드립니다. Pokémon go에 친구 추가
2520 2360 4831
I'm solo player add me for gift
한국 양식


----------



## Lks19 (Nov 20, 2018)

2520 2360 4831
add me, from korea
Send and open gifts every day


----------



## Jorodrig30 (Nov 20, 2018)

MoMoooo said:


> Hi! Long time no see!
> Let's play together.
> 
> 2121 8639 2805



Pls add me.. from New York 
1564 0817 4172

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pls add me.. from New York 
1564 0817 4172


----------



## Pevan72 (Nov 20, 2018)

Add me from Sweden 6174 6462 2247


----------



## bobfacemoo (Nov 20, 2018)

4452 5710 7316


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 21, 2018)

8561 8527 6433
Thanks


----------



## LongHairDrew (Nov 21, 2018)

My friend code is 1205 1063 2642 and I play in California everyday hurry up and add


----------



## Vivachoice (Nov 21, 2018)

My  code is 3674 5063 1632 . I want  to  add  my  code. I'm korea


----------



## Norong (Nov 21, 2018)

Korea / have a nice day~
Friend code - 5805 6907 4311


----------



## KorDonghun (Nov 21, 2018)

0040 0503 0005 from S.Korea

Play everyday, and let's share gifts!


----------



## m1689y (Nov 21, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235
Play and gift


----------



## pokemonsuteakago (Nov 21, 2018)

qa


----------



## hongseongyup (Nov 21, 2018)

CODE : 7102 2125 8787


----------



## Norong (Nov 22, 2018)

Korea / have a nice day~
Friend code - 5805 6907 4311


----------



## JHH (Nov 22, 2018)

7203 0656 5958
KOR


----------



## lakisis (Nov 22, 2018)

From Japan
TL 39

8635 9888 8261


----------



## Horbor38 (Nov 22, 2018)

1259 9906 4341 korean


----------



## Gotham (Nov 22, 2018)

5040 8194 5497


----------



## xxeezazea (Nov 22, 2018)

Trainer Code : 2717 7571 6758


----------



## brandstorm333 (Nov 22, 2018)

1905 4334 0535
Sweden


----------



## Gomgi (Nov 23, 2018)

KR
7474 4766 8471


----------



## Cerfat (Nov 23, 2018)

Code: 0115 6307 4037
Team Blue, 3 times Level 40
Over 40000 Arena Fights
Daily Hyperaktiv
Germany, Mosel


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 23, 2018)

0953 9308 0509
Thanks


----------



## jiiiiinwoo (Nov 23, 2018)

4650 1923 0442 korea


----------



## m1689y (Nov 23, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235   
2351 0053 6901
Play every day


----------



## karubi (Nov 23, 2018)

0544 8609 8293
Japan


----------



## K1ngJ3u1i4n (Nov 24, 2018)

From Germany 

Pls Trainers from other countries.


7065 6094 7846


----------



## newpokekane (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm a Korean Pokemon trainer. I'd like to do a gift exchange.
9435 9094 8540


----------



## najiyun (Nov 24, 2018)

9827 9962 5066 

everyday gift exchangin.
from South Korea.


----------



## MaPokGan (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello~
FROM korea.
I want a foreign friend.
Add me plz

My code is 
0104 6229 0202


----------



## JunsangKim (Nov 24, 2018)

5888 6972 8671 
Level 23, South Korea
Please be my friend


----------



## m1689y (Nov 24, 2018)

4736 5454 1940
4062 6179 9235 

Gift every day


----------



## Dolphin83 (Nov 24, 2018)

Please add me 3235 9977 8678
Portugal


----------



## Daniel99999 (Nov 24, 2018)

Add me plz !! 3013 9159 0796


----------



## Cho (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi! Let's be a friend! 
I live in pokestop area

Add me!! 
7537 4313 0574


----------



## liebit (Nov 25, 2018)

6758 5504 2273
Korea/south


----------



## sidedish (Nov 25, 2018)

friends full
thanks


----------



## Shotguns (Nov 25, 2018)

Shotguns said:


> Gifts from Australia. Play every day.
> 972135054440 L40 Valor
> 298282993265 L40
> 442478000174 L40 Valor


167001551939 L39

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gifts from Australia. Play every day.
972135054440 L40 Valor
298282993265 L40
442478000174 L40 Valor
167001551939 L28


----------



## Zazimore (Nov 25, 2018)

9572 1789 4425
Zazimore from Poissy nearly Paris
Serious et activ player
If you Add me now we can exchange !!!


----------



## K1ngJ3u1i4n (Nov 25, 2018)

K1ngJ3u1i4n said:


> From Germany
> 
> Pls Trainers from other countries.
> 
> ...



561898048692


----------



## SOFTRYAN (Nov 25, 2018)

5091 1229 9031
kor
plz friends


----------



## Akoodem32 (Nov 25, 2018)

i'm from croatia my code 48237542 3443 i will send gifts when can.-


----------



## K1ngJ3u1i4n (Nov 26, 2018)

K1ngJ3u1i4n said:


> 561898048692


586759169964

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## nhk369 (Nov 26, 2018)

2670 9583 9969 

Pz !!!!


----------



## Wepil (Nov 26, 2018)

Let's start a good friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 2238 2258 9807
I'm from Chile, South America
Thx :3


----------



## nachanggyoun (Nov 26, 2018)

level 22 in korea
3621 7499 1526

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0222 4936 8019


----------



## drawing12314 (Nov 26, 2018)

1800 2684 7166 korea


----------



## m1689y (Nov 26, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## Mikuni-Japan (Nov 26, 2018)

hello. I'm Mikuni from JAPAN.

I will be able to send daily gift everyday.
I'm looking for friend who can do that too.

I hope especially from SOUTH AMERICAN countries or AFRICAN countries.

0729 7980 5850


----------



## bobo2727 (Nov 26, 2018)

3390 7541 9304


----------



## ehdgusdld (Nov 26, 2018)

lv 27  Korea,South 
friend code : 5073 1433 1171

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

friend code : 5073 1433 1171 
Korea, South


----------



## jemy (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey！ my friend wants to abrods friends!! He've just made new sub acounts today. TL is pritty low but he've enjoyed playing pokemogo every day and every moments!!
please please add this cade then He'll send japnenese gifts!!!୧⃛(๑⃙⃘◡̈︎๑⃙⃘)୨⃛

5972 8997 3961


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Nov 26, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Xonika (Nov 26, 2018)

I am from Germany and playing Pokemon Go daily.

I looking for Players they want to be Hyperfriends or Best Friends. 

4007 8348 3070


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 27, 2018)

6651 5856 5243
Need some more active players. I send gifts everyday


----------



## m1689y (Nov 27, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901
Play every day


----------



## Izu (Nov 27, 2018)

9456 3523 3800

From Tokyo,Japan
play daily, return gifts daily


----------



## Izu (Nov 27, 2018)

9456 3523 3800

Tokyo, Japan
Play daily, send gift daily.


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Nov 28, 2018)

France lvl30      
738706090311

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tontonbobbergill11 said:


> France lvl30
> 7387 0609 0311


----------



## korean001 (Nov 28, 2018)

580197411203
19lv korea


----------



## yx344784 (Nov 28, 2018)

5909 7838 8199
Thanks


----------



## m1689y (Nov 28, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day ，Gift every day


----------



## Ruin111111 (Nov 28, 2018)

0678 3691 8615


----------



## randytherhino (Nov 28, 2018)

looking to trade gifts 431729296254


----------



## AveryU (Nov 28, 2018)

2938 6598 9826 
Hello from Korea )


----------



## Shuggabear (Nov 28, 2018)

USA 8076 5201 2633


----------



## nico6789 (Nov 28, 2018)

4551 9329 4122
Nico from South-France

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

4551 9329 4122
Nico from france


----------



## Zvonimir (Nov 28, 2018)

1681 9644 9318
Croatia


----------



## JaeSeoKim (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m from South Korea
1691 7412 7477


----------



## HEFox (Nov 28, 2018)

South Korea 8611 8235 4772  plz


----------



## nd26 (Nov 29, 2018)

korea 9006 6099 7705


----------



## song180808 (Nov 29, 2018)

1337 0769 5240
l'm korean


----------



## 73Ann (Nov 29, 2018)

From Sweden my Trainer Code is 5850 2139 2655, play every day... I woould like to have friends from all over the World! 
Have a Nice Day Everybody!!


----------



## yoscenery (Nov 29, 2018)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Bugdude00309 (Nov 29, 2018)

5179 2792 4976
From south korea freinds 
Contact anytime u guys want


----------



## derPfifferling (Nov 29, 2018)

Me: 4354 1242 8694

and my friend: 5008 80080 9798
We are from germany


----------



## Monster31233 (Nov 30, 2018)

South Korea, 6967 6303 4516


----------



## ginipic (Nov 30, 2018)

level22 
Korea south
0774 5969 3511
I will sand gift friend!


----------



## Iluna (Nov 30, 2018)

2399 6528 5325
8808 0161 7964
Add us plz we need gifts


----------



## lakisis (Nov 30, 2018)

2033 3183 7763
From Tokyo Japan
TL 39


----------



## Bugdude00309 (Nov 30, 2018)

5179 2792 4976
Hello from south korea!!!


----------



## Bugdude00309 (Nov 30, 2018)

What up
Say hello from south korea
Need gift? Here take it
5179 2792 4976


----------



## m1689y (Nov 30, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## SendMeTheGoods (Nov 30, 2018)

Feel free to add and send me gifts. I'm in Arizona.
6404 9378 0896


----------



## PokaHunter (Nov 30, 2018)

A good friend of mine here from Portugal and active player (lvl 37) looking for friends:
Code: 0862 5974 2794

I'm also an active player with 2 lvl 40 accounts:
Code: 4155 4674 4213
Code: 9148 3329 2845
Thanks !


----------



## cubegom (Nov 30, 2018)

plz add me!

4737 5333 7417

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi!

I live in south Korea.

My trainer’s level is 33.

plz add me!

4737 5333 7417


----------



## Giank44 (Dec 1, 2018)

0887 5863 0786 from South Korea


----------



## Startsgain (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi I'm just beginner. Lv 11 

I want to be friends with many people.  

6176 9199 8063


----------



## nico6789 (Dec 1, 2018)

nyone from Australia or Oceania??? Nico from France : 4551 9329 4122


----------



## SendMeTheGoods (Dec 1, 2018)

Add my brother and send him gifts please, and thank you :3.
4039 7205 7786


----------



## Grandies (Dec 1, 2018)

9425 9609 0596


----------



## aaarum (Dec 1, 2018)

5527 5571 9487
SOUTH KOREA
Live next to pokestop and play everyday


----------



## m1689y (Dec 1, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901
Play every day 
l


----------



## Yojo (Dec 1, 2018)

9286 4204 1735
0743 1410 0195
From korea


----------



## Wepil (Dec 2, 2018)

Let's start a good friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 0529 7116 9557
i'm from Chile, South America
Thx :3


----------



## hoonee (Dec 2, 2018)

add me for gift
south korea
0810 8932 0880


----------



## jemy (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi How's the community days!! 

I wanna be your friend!

Here is Japan.୧⃛(๑⃙⃘◡̈︎๑⃙⃘)୨⃛

please please add me!


5972 8997 3961

5013 8067 2585


----------



## Auria-Fernando (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey add me. Play every day send presents all the time. 
441461081642


----------



## nico6789 (Dec 2, 2018)

1301 4151 8162 trainer from france


----------



## brmgo (Dec 2, 2018)

5041 5395 3338
Level  22 south korea


----------



## KimMyun (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm a Korean Pokemon trainer. I'd like to do a gift exchange.
2544 1294 5309


----------



## m1689y (Dec 2, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## KingMS (Dec 2, 2018)

I am korean 7088 7992 5323
plz pick me!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Iam korean
7088 7992 5323
plz pick me :-)


----------



## Monster31233 (Dec 2, 2018)

3244 6212 6491
South Korea :>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 2, 2018)

Add me. Need kanto rare Pokémon 
3354 0077 2878


----------



## MANHAM (Dec 3, 2018)

Level 22 South Korea
Friend Code: 0545 0840 2215


----------



## cksmain (Dec 3, 2018)

Level 39 from Korea
9807 3514 5093


----------



## capbaer (Dec 3, 2018)

2110 5148 4561

Wanna be your friend

from Korea, Republik of BTS!!

XD


----------



## korn429 (Dec 3, 2018)

Friend code - 3297 7826 3064

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3297 7826 3064 friend code


----------



## mandootruck2 (Dec 3, 2018)

1621 7769 9113

Me from korea


Poke mon go!!


----------



## Endvise (Dec 3, 2018)

level 32 from south korea  2987 0766 2943


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 3, 2018)

Added all the people after my last post. Add me  send gifts! I have sent gifts to everyone who added me.
Add me. Need kanto rare Pokémon 
3354 0077 2878


----------



## Hotang (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello i wanna make some friends 
From s. Korea
3341 6789 3466
Thank u


----------



## Kevplay (Dec 3, 2018)

4812 2635 4424 korea south thxxxx


----------



## Kevplay (Dec 3, 2018)

4812 2635 4424 korea south thxxxx


----------



## CJHayato (Dec 3, 2018)

Korea, South | *6032 8167 3984*

I need two friends. Please help me.


----------



## m1689y (Dec 3, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## Ssangchu (Dec 3, 2018)

6480 7720 3500
Kore,  South


----------



## Wepil (Dec 3, 2018)

Let's start a good friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 9706 9791 3793
i'm from Chile, South America
Thx :3


----------



## m1689y (Dec 4, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Dec 4, 2018)

1655 7979 5238

Playing everyday since Pokemon Let's Go Release


----------



## lgvarelaok (Dec 4, 2018)

Trainer code: 2574-4627-7878.
Gifts from Argentina

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

JullsChuleta: 2103-7822-0379
Gifts from Argentina.


----------



## silver777 (Dec 4, 2018)

level:23
fiend cord:7317 3878 4187


----------



## PoppaDre (Dec 4, 2018)

7065 8731 8026

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada (for now)


----------



## tamayura (Dec 4, 2018)

From Japan.
I'd like to exchange gifts with friends all over the world!
Code: 5627 2422 4525


----------



## trainerrhee (Dec 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!




Level 30 from South Korea 9285 6783 0673


----------



## gilwonAHN (Dec 5, 2018)

한국의 
친구 코드 : 3169 2096 1340

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I’m from Korea.
3169 2096 1340


----------



## yougsu (Dec 5, 2018)

My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.


----------



## m1689y (Dec 5, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## yougsu (Dec 5, 2018)

UweSchumann said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 0291 8829 6027 Germany NRW




I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!




I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



m1689y said:


> 4062 6179 9235
> 4736 5454 1940
> Play every day



I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drac0nych said:


> my friend code is 1027 1098 7069 i from Russia




I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



m1689y said:


> 4062 6179 9235
> 4736 5454 1940
> Play every day




I am Korean.
I want to be a friend.
My code is 0695 7197 1701.


----------



## onurb89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Please add me,
Portugal
7021 8314 9314


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 5, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## gilwonAHN (Dec 5, 2018)

*3169 2096 1340*


----------



## gilwonAHN (Dec 6, 2018)

from Korea
3169 2096 1340
2241 1885 4770


----------



## gilwonAHN (Dec 6, 2018)

3169 2096 1340
2241 1885 4770


----------



## amznasem (Dec 6, 2018)

13.000/6.000/83.000 from germany. looking for very active players only. i don't care where you are located as long as you send and open them gifts 

//full for now.


----------



## sesame (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## enasu901 (Dec 6, 2018)

7792 0932 9390Hi, guys.
South Korea


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Dec 6, 2018)

5165 8388 2195 from France

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tontonbobbergill11 said:


> 5165 8388 2195 France


----------



## Raulhyjy (Dec 6, 2018)

[QUOTE = "Lilith Valentine, post: 8078005, miembro: 202697"] Pokemon Go finalmente agregó amigos, intercambios, etc. ¡Así que es hora de un hilo de código de amigo Pokemon Go!
*Ya no recibiré más solicitudes de amistad de este hilo. *¡Sin embargo, continúe utilizando este hilo para compartir su propio código! [/ QUOTE]
6391 0744 6578 gracias

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6391 0744 6578 gracias

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DMNDz (Dec 6, 2018)

1997 6489 5328 add me, gift me , and recieve gifts back DAILY. I play nearly 24/7 besides from work!


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Dec 6, 2018)

4560 4285 48825 france


----------



## DMNDz (Dec 6, 2018)

1997 6489 5328 Daily gifter. Add. gift. recieve gift back daily!


----------



## Sdorica (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello
Greeting from Korea!
I am back with my friends!
They also play Pokemon Go everyday even though now it's cold winter 

2361 0784 3237
3490 9567 7832

Plz add them as your friends and share gifts!

Thx and wish you all the best!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sdorica said:


> Hello
> Greeting from Korea!
> I am back with my friends!
> They also play Pokemon Go everyday even though now it's cold winter
> ...


----------



## dokdo (Dec 7, 2018)

Plz Add me 7720 3462 5799
South Korea


----------



## m1689y (Dec 7, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940        
Play every day


----------



## Davide86 (Dec 7, 2018)

*Hi everyone,
We are 8Alby6 (Liv. 40) 
and N27AvalonSylva (Liv. 40)
we are from Sardinia (Italy),
please add us. ✌*

*1734 2030 0611 
 / *
*9716 7404 7559*


----------



## Tim8urpokemon (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi this is Tim8urpokemon

My trainer code is 2199 1948 8451
From Cincinnati, Ohio USA
Team mystic


----------



## mirkobugi (Dec 8, 2018)

8653 5995 1115
Plz
Im daily player


----------



## pepoy (Dec 8, 2018)

add me! plays all day
5124 6797 0162


----------



## m1689y (Dec 8, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901


----------



## miran926 (Dec 9, 2018)

Lv.31 from S.Korea
9877 2103 5444
I want to see lots of friends.


----------



## DaeDukHero (Dec 9, 2018)

Lvl 24 - South Korea

5336 3588 3755


----------



## okakinotane (Dec 9, 2018)

.


----------



## m1689y (Dec 9, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
2351 0053 6901       
Play every day


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 9, 2018)

Solo abro si devuelvo
2558 1701 2779


----------



## m1689y (Dec 10, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day
Play every day


----------



## DaeDukHero (Dec 10, 2018)

6799 7303 8202 

5336 3588 3755 

from South korea

every day play


----------



## tanza676 (Dec 10, 2018)

thanks buds, im fulled


----------



## Ds1234567 (Dec 10, 2018)

8767 7475 6365

Australian active player


----------



## jfcho (Dec 11, 2018)

Level 28 from South Korea
Friend Code 2075 7098 9274


----------



## ggdidghtlf (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m from south korea, Level 20
Add me 
Friend code : *1194 6146 6631*


----------



## Zombie4Riot (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey! I‘m from Germany Bavaria ‍
Send Gifts every day if possible.
I prefer players from the other continants.
My code: 0526 0327 3858


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Dec 11, 2018)

9595 3967 8024 France


----------



## backupfile93 (Dec 11, 2018)

4345 9097 8274
from South Korea


----------



## Korean836277 (Dec 11, 2018)

korean 
Lv 29

6494 4167 8814

Plz


----------



## Mio-senpai (Dec 11, 2018)

Pls add. Active player 2625 7852 3194


----------



## betabow (Dec 11, 2018)

from USA, DAILY PLAYER

1818 5565 3866

2099 5288 5282


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 11, 2018)

Sólo abro si devuelvo
2558 1701 2779


----------



## salted-mackerel (Dec 11, 2018)

3691 8524 6012
seoul, south korea
my office is near by pokestop so I can give gift to you a lot


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 11, 2018)

1183 4379 3176


----------



## cinegang (Dec 12, 2018)

from South Korea. Lv 39.


i invite only 5 persons.

i want to send gift to person from further country, Argentia, Brazil. Germany. (I was moved by the sincerity of my German friend. )
I will check the country and send you presents every day. I assure.


----------



## Narunarunaru (Dec 12, 2018)

Acrive player from france

Me: 5623 5594 3692
My bf: 3507 4317 7334.


----------



## m1689y (Dec 12, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## Faraam9092 (Dec 12, 2018)

Level 22 from Korea
Friend Code: 3006 5766 5991


----------



## dvildove (Dec 12, 2018)

lvl 24 St. Pete, FL 
9704 2451 5184 
On all day every day


----------



## Sdorica (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello Pokèmon Trainers 
Greetings from Korea.

Me and my friends are looking for friends all around the world who are willing to share gifts 

We play everyday so lots of gifts will be sent to you!

2361 0784 3237
3490 9567 7832
7709 7163 7427

Thank you and wish all of you good day


----------



## gilwon (Dec 13, 2018)

from Korea
3169 2096 1340


----------



## choikwangsik (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm from Korea.
7601 2948 1413


----------



## Artacius (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello im from Germany,
Playing daylie and have lots of pokestops nearby,
sending gifts whenever i have some,

Friend Code: 5653 4480 1655


----------



## zeongyang (Dec 13, 2018)

4175 0874 0198


----------



## m1689y (Dec 13, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day
Play every day


----------



## Dooyah (Dec 14, 2018)

Level 23
6841 9761 7759 from Korea.


----------



## Endvise (Dec 14, 2018)

2987 0766 2943
Level 33 from korea


----------



## TGY3U (Dec 14, 2018)

Active player from Japan

Code: closed


----------



## pokemonsuteakago (Dec 14, 2018)

Let's be friends!! I'm from Japan!!
5263 9556 0843


----------



## leagie (Dec 14, 2018)

i,m from korea. lv22
5419 2398 7864


----------



## gilwon (Dec 14, 2018)

from Korea
9482 8709 8939


----------



## m1689y (Dec 14, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## novehache (Dec 14, 2018)

thanks


----------



## _jayjesus_ (Dec 14, 2018)

5569 3378 9455 
Add me. 
Send gits and trade max i can


----------



## Mille73 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sweden,  5403 2405 5455


----------



## Aejoo (Dec 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



5664 5099 6993, ROK


----------



## Asyorty134 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lv 21 from Korea
My code: 7758 3408 3324

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

From Korea
My code : 7758 3408 3324


----------



## Asyorty134 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lv 21 Korea
Code 7758 3408 3324

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Korea
7758 3408 3324


----------



## m1689y (Dec 15, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。
Play every day


----------



## GoufR35 (Dec 15, 2018)

thank-you all trainers!


----------



## NagaeLevy (Dec 16, 2018)

friend is full


----------



## Superspeeder555 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Ssangchu (Dec 16, 2018)

korea 8581 3592 0426


----------



## Royalux (Dec 16, 2018)

1493 3506 7057

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Royalux said:


> 1493 3506 7057


Germany


----------



## kimchichocolate (Dec 16, 2018)

got a lot of presents 
2239 9632 8446 South Korea


----------



## TGY3U (Dec 16, 2018)

TGY3U said:


> Active player from Japan
> 
> Code: closed


Delete friends... no exchange for two week


----------



## m1689y (Dec 16, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。


----------



## Mtn0Meat (Dec 16, 2018)

south korea, 
i always play this game. everyday gift!! 
code: 6756 6072 3151


----------



## JeonSG (Dec 16, 2018)

2742 8545 5281, Level 38, SOUTH KOREA, plz add me for friend


----------



## GoufR35 (Dec 17, 2018)

Deleted post


----------



## FionaFerera (Dec 17, 2018)

3456 8705 5251 currently in Russia,Moscow


----------



## Rerder (Dec 17, 2018)

1280 9670 6928 
Sweden


----------



## Sokar (Dec 17, 2018)

Add active players
7398 9800 6156 
6874 9926 1646 
1810 3652 6576 
8138 1271 7390
Spain-barcelona
Need gifts plis


----------



## Korean836277 (Dec 17, 2018)

Korean
1053 9574 6263
Plz

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Korean
2241 1289 6496
Plz


----------



## TGY3U (Dec 18, 2018)

delete

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TGY3U said:


> Active player from Japan
> 
> Code: closed


friend full. thank you.
I will return it if you sent me a gift.

Delete friends... no exchange for two week.


----------



## MetaSense (Dec 18, 2018)

Enough friends thx!


----------



## chobyounggook (Dec 18, 2018)

I live in a Korea!  I always send you presents 9484 0014 1134


----------



## Kims (Dec 18, 2018)

I want be a pokemon go friends
Every day i play game
7727 0400 4705 south korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## youngseob (Dec 18, 2018)

7387 2654 6876 im from korea plz add me !! have some gift for you♡


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 18, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Chriscaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello im from Germany,
Playing daylie and have lots of pokestops nearby,
sending gifts whenever i have some,


1182 4172 2297


----------



## reed3charles (Dec 18, 2018)

3705 2082 7995 Friend code SA TX 
need to add new friends


----------



## nijoX (Dec 19, 2018)

I am from Germany and need some new friends that actually send gifts
Code: 9486 7631 0879
Thanks in advance


----------



## m1689y (Dec 19, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 19, 2018)

I need more friends added I play daily I have right now 8 best friends need to get some more to hit level 40
0443 0087 1715


----------



## KorDonghun (Dec 19, 2018)

0040 0503 0005

From South Korea! Lets play pokemon go together!


----------



## brandstorm333 (Dec 19, 2018)

1905 4334 0535


----------



## Korean836277 (Dec 20, 2018)

Korean
30lv
6494 4167 8814
Plz   ^^♡


----------



## Leewoosung (Dec 20, 2018)

Korea / have a nice day~
Friend code - 5620 5711 4260

5620 5711 4260

5620 5711 4260


----------



## Ghake (Dec 20, 2018)

Italy, for international friends, every day send gift
1517 2169 8492


----------



## yx344784 (Dec 20, 2018)

0953 9308 0509
Thanks


----------



## yx344784 (Dec 20, 2018)

5972 0264 8705
Thanks


----------



## m1689y (Dec 20, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。


----------



## Jinni1130 (Dec 20, 2018)

South korea,
: 8142 4709 5326
: 5011 4223 0533


----------



## Drew91 (Dec 20, 2018)

Search friends everday playing everday send gift. 9342 8561 3156
From Austria


----------



## chobyounggook (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. I live in South Korea. Please invite me ! 

3349 7907 5453  have a nice day!


----------



## Holk (Dec 21, 2018)

Level 20 from korea
4971 4398 6535


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 21, 2018)

0696 6094 7262

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 21, 2018)

2558 1701 2779
1183 4379 3176
Solo abro si devuelvo


----------



## vogue02 (Dec 21, 2018)

6203 9254 7553 USA
Work and live near a bunch of pokestops so I always have gifts to give!

Non-North American friends only plz.


----------



## m1689y (Dec 21, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。 
Play every day


----------



## Himat (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi all, I work near  pokestops so can send a gift almost everyday.
9848 7593 1110
From Japan


----------



## wedebrook1991 (Dec 22, 2018)

4483 9744 5218

Level 29 from Columbus, Ohio. I encourage everyone to add me!


----------



## Himat (Dec 22, 2018)

Himat said:


> Hi all, I work near  pokestops so can send a gift almost everyday.
> 9848 7593 1110
> From Japan


Hi, I ‘m Himat. my friendship up to 20 so I stop to make friend. Thank you.


----------



## eluice (Dec 22, 2018)

freind code 6770 2224 6152
Republic of Korea
my level 22


----------



## tommayer2000 (Dec 22, 2018)

5802 5825 8157

*Please add only if you open and send gifts daily!!!
*


----------



## seongho (Dec 22, 2018)

1594 8893 1565
Korean everyday player


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 23, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## MetaSense (Dec 23, 2018)

Thx


----------



## SaHeegi (Dec 23, 2018)

안녕하세요. 0806 1010 9847 

ID : SaHeeGi 레벨 : 24

대한민국.
우리 선물을 주자.: wub :


----------



## Isk (Dec 23, 2018)

3143 7559 1305
Live in korea.


----------



## CracKoy (Dec 23, 2018)

9283 5959 0217 Korea
I have a gift for U
선물이 너무 많아


----------



## msnasu (Dec 23, 2018)

close

6931 1113 8495
from Japan
play everyday
plz add me Non-Asian players


----------



## Trse (Dec 23, 2018)

9420 9077 2699
korea

We will always give you a present


----------



## Jinlee (Dec 23, 2018)

3700 1272 2695 Korea

Happy


----------



## truxy (Dec 23, 2018)

will send gifts freqeuntly and open 20 gift a day
add me : 6691 4579 9600


----------



## Nathedna (Dec 23, 2018)

Level 37 
7814 4125 0460


----------



## Davide86 (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hi everyone,
We are 8Alby6 (Liv. 40)
and N27AvalonSylva (Liv. 40)
we are from Sardinia (Italy),
please add us. ✌

1734 2030 0611
/
9716 7404 7559*


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 24, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## m1689y (Dec 24, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
Play every day。


----------



## elmis003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here my friend code add me will send gift when i have some 6102 1630 5667


----------



## seongjin (Dec 24, 2018)

hello everyone I'm seongjin form korea
please add my code
1051 2699 2984


----------



## alcerd6 (Dec 24, 2018)

add me in pokemom go, i'm spain! add!  2114 5295 2696 or best copy 211452952696 tnks


----------



## rei19 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi, I'm from Japan and this is my code, add me :

7244 5938 2143
7907 9365 0969
4154 2863 1409


----------



## siaseyon (Dec 24, 2018)

I am a player in korea
exp is over 136m.

5812 1776 1721

I have plan to visit Australia.
I hope to have exchange chance there.

thanks


----------



## Airamdove (Dec 24, 2018)

Level 39
3194 3202 7613


----------



## truxy (Dec 24, 2018)

669145799600
663511773409
251982977879


we send daily gifts as mcuh as we can and open 20 gift everyday


----------



## 3Vgu (Dec 24, 2018)

0276 8845 7772 Kor
I always ready send gift

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 24, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## jmanthetravelman (Dec 25, 2018)

North America here, looking for pokemon players in new zealand, australia, south america and other places with regional pokemons to eventually trade.

4334 19278727


----------



## droughna (Dec 25, 2018)

6742 5315 3966

North America


----------



## OliverReardon19 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey guys, please add my friend code:

7944 7237 0749

I am lvl 37 and from Australia!

I send gifts everyday!


----------



## discoschnupfen (Dec 25, 2018)

3196 0897 2453
Hi there, i‘m looking for best Friends. In PGo


----------



## fourthburn (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi, guys.
Plz include your friends,
8881 4766 5559


----------



## Hkipoki (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi!!! IM KOREAN I LOVE POKEMON GO
SO *PLEASE BE MY FRIEND 
Cord: 1441 7071 4837*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

144170714837

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

144170714837
Hi im korean


----------



## Eee (Dec 25, 2018)

Level 33, 
3992 9461 2000

from South Korea

Need friends to give my presents away!


----------



## Krahbaht (Dec 25, 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche PoGo-Freunde:

8627 2648 4325
2216 5856 4959
2338 5930 4592
3402 2399 7778
5028 5275 5031
4703 5814 5341


----------



## HansHansen2018 (Dec 25, 2018)

Azkir said:


> Yellow 6889 3521 3257



Blue: 0800 1187 7995
:-) from Germany


----------



## Nessy28 (Dec 25, 2018)

Level 33
 7652 5289 7246


----------



## Hkipoki (Dec 25, 2018)

HI I AM KOREAN I NEED YOU FREINDS!
I want to be familiar with you.
1441 7071 4837


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 25, 2018)

5560 0034 6672

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Kimyongchan (Dec 26, 2018)

2820 6670 0857 south korea


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm a level 38 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to make some XP together.
I'm looking for friends outside Europe where:
* you get removed once we become Ultra friends. It takes too long to become Best Friends.
(We get XP faster from scratch till Ultra Friends, than from Ultra Friends till Best Friends)
* daily player

My code: 8356 1376 0513.

Cheers


----------



## Hkipoki (Dec 26, 2018)

1441 7071 4837
Hi i'm korean (><)


----------



## antscom (Dec 26, 2018)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## ArisaMatsuda (Dec 26, 2018)

Full


----------



## Jinni1130 (Dec 26, 2018)

South korea
Code number : 8225 1419 3916


----------



## Hkipoki (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi i am korean i need you 
1441 7071 4837
1441 7071 4837


----------



## shzappel (Dec 26, 2018)

Lv 23 yellow
my Trainer Code: *3157 2984 9948*


----------



## m1689y (Dec 26, 2018)

4062 6179 9235


----------



## pjyy2k (Dec 26, 2018)

1417 7569 3332 korea
I am daily player 
Please add me


----------



## Jhlee (Dec 26, 2018)

2661 6627 7627
Blue, 33
Korea, south. Let's play with me.


----------



## chagerman (Dec 26, 2018)

8836 1102 3943 - Malaysia

3787 0736 9678 - Korea 

5029 2030 0554 - Korea


----------



## finagles (Dec 26, 2018)

0228 4709 5554

Daily gifts from Brazil (:


----------



## dustypast (Dec 26, 2018)

LETS TRADE SOME EGGS!
*giving presents* *everyday*
from Poland, Travel around* Europe *every month

2098 8536 7577
5726 7060 0994


----------



## rudycafe (Dec 27, 2018)

0395 6730 4335
Seoul Yongsan
send gift everyday! add me friend PLZ!


----------



## Inbok (Dec 27, 2018)

안녕 난 한국 남쪽

레벨 25

4130 6900 3961

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

안녕 난 해요 korea south 

레벨 25 

4130 6900 3961

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Dec 27, 2018)

0696 6094 7262

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## m1689y (Dec 27, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
4736 5454 1940
Play every day。   
Play every day


----------



## Kimchanheekch (Dec 28, 2018)

8341 7220 0571 kimchanheekch my poketmon go friend number


----------



## Bikerg11 (Dec 28, 2018)

France
9595 3867 8024
Good game


----------



## Cosmichu (Dec 28, 2018)

From Portugal 7472 6674 2933 I'm in need of items since there's no pokestops or gyms close to my house, I'd really appreciate it if you gift me daily, I'll be sure to gift you back until i run out of presents


----------



## Tangoori (Dec 29, 2018)

From Croatia
7910 6686 3640
I will make sure to send you a gift if you send me one. Let's build up our friend level.


----------



## ifrit13 (Dec 29, 2018)

1


----------



## enigma85 (Dec 29, 2018)

USA play everyday, pretty much
code: 7884 8197 9272


----------



## wei6070 (Dec 29, 2018)

各位寶友大家好 我是來自台灣的玩家 請大家加我的好友 7091 1146 3365


----------



## pjyy2k (Dec 29, 2018)

2097 5921 8717, korea


----------



## Quimaye (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello from Barcelona (Spain)
Here is my code:
8042 4350 8706


----------



## m1689y (Dec 29, 2018)

4062 6179 9235 
Play every day。


----------



## ryule (Dec 29, 2018)

korea  Lv35
Friend code  5402 8189 7577


----------



## Bikerg11 (Dec 29, 2018)

Player french for australia Player
7387 0609 0311


----------



## Nashania10 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello!!! 
My number is 3052 3250 5219 from Spain


----------



## wei6070 (Dec 30, 2018)

請大家加我的好友 7653 7080 7985 謝謝~


----------



## ikochandme (Dec 30, 2018)

6988 3551 0345
From Japan, daily Player(lvl40).
Add me for long distance gifts.
Thank you!


----------



## HB3 (Dec 30, 2018)

*Hi from california, US. ( and sometimes from Japan too)

Friends are welcome especially outside Japan/USA.
*
*<< code deleted. thank you 100+ friends! >>*


----------



## mini003 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi guys 
My friend code is 5871 8543 7949
Plz add me


----------



## mini003 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi guys 
I am Korean but staying in Australia  
5871 8543 7949
Plz be friend with me ))


----------



## Ssangchu (Dec 31, 2018)

happy new year!
S.Korea 6480 7720 3500

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi  korea 6480 7720 3500


----------



## eloisaalves2929 (Dec 31, 2018)

I am a Brazilian girl looking for new friends in Pokemon go. Add me 8477 0004 6396


----------



## gilwonAHN (Jan 1, 2019)

from KOREA
5918 6472 9875


----------



## ELEYE11 (Jan 1, 2019)

ID : EraiOoOa1st 
friend code : 307494944110

Information.
South Korea.
Want to 7km eggs and distance.
Achieve to [ 9,349,098 / 20,000,000 ] - I will add distance goals.
I will recieve and send your gift, but I can't no do everything. ---- My friend list [144/200] too many
Welcome~


----------



## aaarum (Jan 1, 2019)

0861 0147 3885
KOREA
Play almost everyday & Live next to pokestop


----------



## randytherhino (Jan 1, 2019)

Dedicated player looking for new friends for PVP & Gifting:

9970 9457 1500


----------



## jasonkschoi (Jan 1, 2019)

-4328 7776 0567
 -1884 2473 1554
 -0019 8722 5959
 -1008 4237 7671
 -9011 9881 2292
 -8882 7161 5642


----------



## ajauno (Jan 1, 2019)

KOREA
7679 7467 9248 (me)
6851 3683 4351 (fridnd)


----------



## Jintazza (Jan 1, 2019)

4158 5399 7210
South Korea
Daily player. Return gift to whoever send.


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Jan 1, 2019)

0399 9248 1536 pls add me


----------



## Mdjs (Jan 1, 2019)

3872 1470 5611.   6514 8128 1526 .  1773 6883 1445 . 4576 0759 5930


----------



## enigma85 (Jan 1, 2019)

0784 4040 0346

My son who plays mostly everyday cause what else do teenagers do besides play games.


----------



## G88 (Jan 2, 2019)

Daily player from the  Netherlands
My codes
7282 8544 7536
5154 7543 7736
2599 3261 0447


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends 
8671 9410 4627
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
7052 2870 5352
4756 5128 7429
9954 4495 4406
1739 6957 0643

 Kiss from Paris


----------



## Kks233 (Jan 2, 2019)

63459709502    gogo


----------



## RobinGoodfellow (Jan 2, 2019)

私は日本に住んでいます。アフリカ、ヨーロッパ、南アメリカ、大陸の人々と友達になってください。プレゼントしてください。必ず返品させていただきます。トレーニングコード：096036369344


----------



## datsyuk13 (Jan 2, 2019)

3954 2064 5333
8797 6871 3083
9915 9088 9060
0741 1705 9225

Everyday player from northern Sweden


----------



## Aquawasa (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello  I'm from Germany and I play every day so I can send you a lot of gifts but I would happy to receive some too :')
But please only requests from people outside of Europe ^^

Update: Thank you for the requests I think I have enough friend now  

Have a good day!


----------



## GreyJediKnight (Jan 3, 2019)

9322 0275 4639


----------



## minukacola (Jan 3, 2019)

5180 8313 6751 KOREA


----------



## antscom (Jan 3, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## atsuksho (Jan 3, 2019)

level 9 from japan
add me
5081 3243 3300


----------



## jazzhost (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi, I live in Seoul, Korea.
I'm looking for a friend, and I want you to know me a lot.

1824 9639 2132


----------



## kadiasofa (Jan 3, 2019)

카 디아 소화 
4574 9695 5092


----------



## minkh (Jan 3, 2019)

4973 8006 5357(lv37)
2415 5907 9847 (lv38)
0176 3978 7187(lv40)
I am active player


----------



## CDMRaphael (Jan 3, 2019)

From Korea add me
I'm looking for a friend, and I want you to know me a lot.

Friend code : *6005 4584 8152*
Friend code : *3090 1993 6623*

Friend code : *6059 6550 2325*
Friend code : *6725 5321 7603*


----------



## Aquawasa (Jan 3, 2019)

Aquawasa said:


> Hello  I'm from Germany and I play every day so I can send you a lot of gifts but I would happy to receive some too :')
> But please only requests from people outside of Europe ^^
> 
> Update:
> ...


----------



## RobinGoodfellow (Jan 4, 2019)

私は日本に住んでいます。私の友人コードは7232 6185 5018です


----------



## Ehhhh (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm Germany. But I am staying in Korea
8348 5302 3048


----------



## Kimmkun (Jan 4, 2019)

Trainer code ： 5446 7920 1678
Country ： Japan,
TL40 yellow
please be friends with gift change!


----------



## giobanny (Jan 4, 2019)

4670 5775 2088 Korea, South


----------



## gilwon (Jan 5, 2019)

The goal is to achieve lv 40 by adding friends.
I start out wondering how long it will take.
5918 6472 9875


----------



## ooddang (Jan 5, 2019)

kor / 5403 4417 9001
나는 체육관을 가지고있다.
many box


----------



## m1689y (Jan 5, 2019)

4024 0953 9294

4062 6179 9235

4736 5454 1940
Play every day。


----------



## Melt1208 (Jan 5, 2019)

4979 5119 0921
Add me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melt1208 (Jan 5, 2019)

4979 5119 0921
Add me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimkhb (Jan 5, 2019)

7721 1107 8241
South Korea
Many many poketstop!!!


----------



## syoung (Jan 6, 2019)

2473 5793 6311 South Korea 
Happy New Year


----------



## MDwyer415 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Got tons of requests already, thanks guys!*


----------



## Nikkidoo (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi!! 
I am a korean girl
Be friend with me!!!

Its my day 1 !!!!
Thanks!!!

9476 3548 6622


----------



## kims0099 (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow


----------



## muku (Jan 6, 2019)

8237 5753 3211
Add me friend now and take my present!!! (p.s Im korean^_−☆)


----------



## brmgo (Jan 6, 2019)

1501 1385 5549
Korea lvele33


----------



## sumnthumn (Jan 6, 2019)

My trainer code is 
6217 9469 5343
Korea south
Everyday player!
Many pocket stops are near by my house


----------



## Chicorean (Jan 6, 2019)

9110 6321 6436 Korea!
6824 1678 2844 

Thank you!


----------



## MiguelLucullus (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, Miguel is a 8 years old boy who lives in the south of Spain in a small village without any gym or pokestop.. So if you can send a gift sometimes it would be great.
*XXXX XXXX XXXX*
Thanks!!!


----------



## HansHansen2018 (Jan 6, 2019)

mini003 said:


> Hi guys
> I am Korean but staying in Australia
> 5871 8543 7949
> Plz be friend with me ))



Hi!
Here is my new Code 0591 1669 5730
(Level 35)...


----------



## Tedjster (Jan 6, 2019)

Add me  Active player in UK 
8332 0984 6304


----------



## antscom (Jan 7, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## yosky (Jan 7, 2019)

210364724806


----------



## mini003 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi guys~~~
I am living near by pocket stop!!
Could you bbe my firend??
Friend code : 9356 5141 6038


----------



## Hoove (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello everyone ^^
Let's make pokemon go great again!

0033 4011 5766


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends  
8671 9410 4627
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313 
7052 2870 5352 
4756 5128 7429 
9954 4495 4406 1739 6957 0643
Wé play every days 
Kiss from Paris


----------



## out222 (Jan 7, 2019)

9424 6660 8882 FROM KOREA
PLZ


----------



## Amiguete (Jan 7, 2019)

1183 4379 3176


----------



## jk2564 (Jan 7, 2019)

korea 
blue 25
9630 4373 1983


----------



## Superspeeder555 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks


----------



## F3ttbacke (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello, I’m from Germany (Berlin)

My Trainer Code

6254 0436 1425


----------



## DK1911 (Jan 8, 2019)

0440 8344 7508

Lv 15 from korea


----------



## herry101 (Jan 9, 2019)

2205 6953 1433 
South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2205 6953 1433
South Korea


----------



## m1689y (Jan 9, 2019)

4024 0953 9294

4062 6179 9235

4736 5454 1940
Play every day。


----------



## Biary (Jan 10, 2019)

9653 6771 4754
I'm 24lv Let's play together~


----------



## herry101 (Jan 10, 2019)

2205 6953 1433 
from South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2205 6953 1433
South Korea


----------



## randytherhino (Jan 10, 2019)

Experienced Pokemon Go Player looking for trading friends; I have too many gifts not enough friends!

*5672 0220 3811*


----------



## leeskah (Jan 10, 2019)

i'm from korea

Pokémon GO 친구가 됩시다! 제 트레이너 코드는 
2726 2150 4926


----------



## lollolol (Jan 10, 2019)

8840 9558 9759 korea send friend mail


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Jan 10, 2019)

hello from France
6497 2698 2247


----------



## djdjrhehe45 (Jan 10, 2019)

2153 3511 0583 korea (not north) send you every day~


----------



## bobfacemoo (Jan 10, 2019)

1832-6548-1828


----------



## herry101 (Jan 11, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## Goyt2011 (Jan 11, 2019)

Korea,south 

9682 9955 4503


----------



## Goyt2011 (Jan 11, 2019)

South Korea

9682 9955 4503


----------



## leeskah (Jan 11, 2019)

5255 5668 0332 미스틱 23 ㅇ0ㅇ)9
korean blue


----------



## hkik (Jan 11, 2019)

Hong Kong, looking for trade 
return player 2019, level 36
6201 5330 7727


----------



## herry101 (Jan 11, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## herry101 (Jan 11, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## GhPark (Jan 11, 2019)

0043 7433 9025 Korea, South


----------



## Wepil (Jan 11, 2019)

Good, I'm from South America, Chile.
Feel free to add me
my code: 8477 6119 7807.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 12, 2019)

A friend of mine asked me to post their FC here, they'll send gifts back to people if they have any.
3530-6224-3165 is the FC

My FC is still 1038-4627-8880 and the same thing applies. Although I don't play much during Winter.


----------



## Oriental (Jan 12, 2019)

Friend code 9071 0941 2584
South korea
I'll return gift whoever friends


----------



## herry101 (Jan 12, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## slleelke (Jan 12, 2019)

6949 7250 5991

korea jamsil
giving out gifts everyday
plz add me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6949 7250 5991
plz add me giving gifts every day


----------



## discoschnupfen (Jan 12, 2019)

5799 6218 6491

Germany


----------



## jasonkschoi (Jan 12, 2019)

hi. I am Korean and I need a friend to play games with. 
me and my friends code. Thank you.
-4328 7776 0567
-1884 2473 1554
-0019 8722 5959
-1008 4237 7671
-9011 9881 2292
-8882 7161 5642


----------



## herry101 (Jan 12, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## Gghg (Jan 13, 2019)

South korea
 Everyday play
  2400 1393 6309
  6758 7163 9359


----------



## lapiseu (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm korea player.
My trainer code is 2105 6998 5428
Thank' s for guys.


----------



## m1689y (Jan 13, 2019)

4024 0953 9294

4062 6179 9235

4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## swory (Jan 13, 2019)

1173 7561 1201  Korea,south

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1173 7561 1201 Korea


----------



## swory (Jan 13, 2019)

1173 7561 1201 korea


----------



## justin8796 (Jan 13, 2019)

I play daily and live in germany so you can count on me for gifts!

Trainer code: 731239396635


----------



## herry101 (Jan 13, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## woodyuetaku (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All!
I’m from japan.
let’s have a wonderful pokemon life together!!
Pls add me 292085614759


----------



## sang3139 (Jan 13, 2019)

8449 4623 8334
south korea


----------



## m1689y (Jan 13, 2019)

4024 0953 9294

4062 6179 9235

4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## Hwanifi (Jan 13, 2019)

7441 4760 4686 South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7441 4760 4686 south korea add please


----------



## Absolking76 (Jan 14, 2019)

hello i'm french from Rouen my code is 3981 5044 3036 
Je suis actif tous les jours j'envoie le plus de cadeaux possible


----------



## OsterAusFrau (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi I'm from Germany and play every day, pls add me 
3326 3980 1609


----------



## Yeoinbong (Jan 14, 2019)

Country of residence : Republic of Korea
Friend Code: 5489 1207 7461


----------



## mrKit44 (Jan 14, 2019)

hi! we are from Russia
9543 9141 5843 
0036 9986 1266


----------



## Grayson1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Add me,from Indonesia
4482 7483 6881


----------



## MiguelLucullus (Jan 14, 2019)

MiguelLucullus said:


> Hi, Miguel is a 8 years old boy who lives in the south of Spain in a small village without any gym or pokestop.. So if you can send a gift sometimes it would be great.
> *XXXX XXXX XXXX*
> Thanks!!!



Many thanks!
Miguel is really Happy, he has friends from all over the world now!!
It is a bit frustrating because he can't send gift to all of you. Be comprehensive.
Thanks!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi again, a new Code from Spain. Loli hasn't a pokestop near, but she will send as many gift ass she can. Please, be free to add:

*XXXX XXXX XXXX

Thanks, you are great!!!*


----------



## herry101 (Jan 14, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## LordBlackstar (Jan 15, 2019)

i'm living in france 
ad me 
2579 8366 1043


----------



## jitonuckkstark (Jan 15, 2019)

8993 5557 4413  Thanks my gift friend . from korea ( south!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8993 5557 4413 South korea


----------



## Junjuuni (Jan 15, 2019)

from South Korea!
2623 5054 7696


----------



## gyeom (Jan 15, 2019)

2886 6260 8970 korea. south


----------



## Dumbiia (Jan 15, 2019)

0668 7207 5576


----------



## Bunia88 (Jan 15, 2019)

1485 8040 6585
Poland / Netherlands


----------



## Giank44 (Jan 15, 2019)

0887 5863 0786
From South Korea level 31


----------



## Kimgajin (Jan 15, 2019)

1174 0867 5051  
KOREA


----------



## Gonzalosvbn (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi! I play every days. I´m from Spain.
Thats my fiend code: 494253902017


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Jan 15, 2019)

From Madrid

I play every day 

8505 4993 3395


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Jan 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Wepil (Jan 16, 2019)

Let's start a good friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 8137 3356 9287
i'm from Chile, South America
Thx :3


----------



## antscom (Jan 16, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## herry101 (Jan 16, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## herry101 (Jan 16, 2019)

2916 4229 0917
south korea


----------



## Weiden8D (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello from South Korea 
1133 6997 4655
I'm collecting gifts to give you everyday


----------



## Wepil (Jan 17, 2019)

Let's start a good 
friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 0519 7593 9250


----------



## SSSWWWWD (Jan 17, 2019)

1698 9670 5552
south korea
thx


----------



## Langedesanges (Jan 17, 2019)

hello
I'am french player (France) - i'm full


----------



## yoscenery (Jan 17, 2019)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## TGY3U (Jan 17, 2019)

active player from japan(win: level 4 raid solo, Kyogre duo, etc.)

I would like to add three friends.
please send gift first. i will return gift.
#Delete# no exchange for 2 weeks.(Until ultra friend)
code: full!  Thank you


----------



## KangJH (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm from south Korea
My code is  7072 9045 5014
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## Ych (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Ych (Jan 18, 2019)

6394 8934 4593
From korea 
Play everyday


----------



## Gleylancer (Jan 18, 2019)

---- ---- ----
Thanks, 16 new friends in 9 hours, that's enough for now 

From Germany, Valor, L37.
I "sit" on a Pokestop and will send a lot of gifts every day.


----------



## LetiZXia (Jan 18, 2019)

Please add me 9493 7768 6749
Lvl 25 Mystic
I am from Indonesia and I play everyday and have surplus of gifts!

Thanks everyone for adding! So many ppl add, for now I am not accepting anymore invites. Thanks


----------



## madturtle1 (Jan 18, 2019)

i'm from korea. Lv 25 
8452 9813 9821


----------



## hyuk (Jan 19, 2019)

7493 6625 6911 korea
I want many friends, bros


----------



## elitek (Jan 19, 2019)

Korea. Level 21
Friend code : 6618 6714 3161


----------



## Amiguete (Jan 19, 2019)

Abro y devuelvo
1183 4379 3176
2558 1701 2779


----------



## Pikachu567 (Jan 20, 2019)

2654 9679 1086
Korea


----------



## Pikachu567 (Jan 20, 2019)

2654 9679 1086
Korea


----------



## Sarolin (Jan 20, 2019)

Level 20
Hi! I'm from Germany.
Friend code: Thanks for all the request


----------



## Katlimero (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello i am from France, near Lyon  daily player lv 36
5546 9352 6003
Thanks a lot


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Jan 20, 2019)

This is another friend code from Madrid, Spain 

Playing every day! 

2934 4830 6321


----------



## Hongseop (Jan 21, 2019)

Level 28
Hi!  I'm from south korea.
Friend code: 9695 5010 5179
Gifts-> best friends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## icandrjy (Jan 21, 2019)

hi! i'm from japan. i want foreign friends.
let's send gift each other!
5862 0216 7702


----------



## Hongseop (Jan 21, 2019)

Level 28
Hi! I'm from south korea.
Friend code: 9695 5010 5179
Gifts-> best friends


----------



## Cruwasamg (Jan 21, 2019)

6473 5763 3430 
I from korea. 나는 친구를 원해.
그래서 내 코드로 친구 추가 해 줘
선물은 매일 줄기


----------



## Revenante (Jan 21, 2019)

9755 0263 8278

Team Valor from Melbourne


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 21, 2019)

Another code from a Spanish friend:

0503 3901 2661

Good morning (from spain) !!


----------



## Hanneke (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi, Nederlands here, looking for NEW SEALAND friends!


----------



## Dumbiia (Jan 21, 2019)

0668 7207 5576


----------



## chobyounggook (Jan 21, 2019)

I live in Japan. Nice to meet you!
3634 9535 3298


----------



## Cruwasamg (Jan 22, 2019)

안녕?
나는 외국 친구를 원해.
내게 는  6473 5763 3430이다.
하루 선물 하나씩 보내 줄 수 있어


----------



## pokekekekekekekekekmon (Jan 22, 2019)

6055 5101 0781 south korea


----------



## majora97 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello im korean
1305 9678 8172 this is my trainer code.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello im korean, this is my trainer code, add me
1305 9678 8172


----------



## Sumin (Jan 22, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*South Korea*
*4511 7457 7022*


----------



## harunim (Jan 22, 2019)

Korea,south

8934 6801 2366

I want friend.


----------



## Ssangchu (Jan 22, 2019)

korea 
8158 5565 3753


----------



## Jinni1130 (Jan 22, 2019)

4772 6523 1313 South korea


----------



## F3ttbacke (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello, I’m from Germany (Berlin)

My Trainer Code

7104 4076 8512


----------



## Tri-Z (Jan 22, 2019)

Trizipper
7196 7371 9838
250TriZ 
9983 8969 9276
Robbies account
2939 3420 6025
I have my friend code somewhere earlier in this thread but would like more friends. Mine is 250TriZ Incase anyone has friended already but I also have my girlfriends and kids friend codes as they need friends too please. Thanks


----------



## Flotte (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello . I am Lotte from Germany and am happy about friends from all over the world.

869521306614

❤


----------



## Langedesanges (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello the code exchange trainers is good, but to exchange pokémon is not possible. 

 I propose to use baby accounts which will be exchanged codes to catch the regional pokémons. 

 I'm looking for motivated players to catch pokémons from their country not available in France on my baby account. and in exchange I get them Mr Mime (# 122), Muciole (# 313), Mangriff, # 338 Solaroc on a baby account belonging to them.

 I look for: 
# 083 Canarticho (Asia) 
# 115 Kangourex (Australia) 
# 128 Tauros (North America)
# 222 Corayon 
# 314 Lumivole (America, Africa and Canary Islands) 
# 324 Chartor (India and South Asia) 
# 336 Seviper (America and Africa) 
# 337 Séléroc (America, Africa and Canary Islands) 
# 357 Tropius (Africa, Southern Spain and Canary Islands) 
# 417 Pachirisu (Canada, Russia and Alaska) 
# 441 Pijako (Southern Hemisphere) 
# 455 Vortente (Southeastern United States) 

* Contact me in private message.*
You can then exchange them easily with your close friends


----------



## Gleylancer (Jan 23, 2019)

9740 1540 9829


----------



## okolls (Jan 23, 2019)

4244 1812 4677 South Korea


----------



## chobyounggook (Jan 23, 2019)

I live in Japan. Nice to meet you!
9642 2969 0148


----------



## pepoy (Jan 24, 2019)

hi please add from PHilippines

3493 8464 8748


----------



## Cdoggcmu (Jan 24, 2019)

5348 8851 3790
5522 1584 7749

Michigan, U.S.A.


----------



## BearBud (Jan 24, 2019)

*Hi there. Seattle, WA here. Gifting everyday. 969427239957*


----------



## BineWarNetFrei (Jan 24, 2019)

I Play every day and sent Gifts. I´d like to collect eggs from arount the world.

I´m from Germany

OK I´ve got more than 20 new Friends... thank you


----------



## kuanyu (Jan 25, 2019)

thx


----------



## Dumbiia (Jan 25, 2019)

0360 6223 4739
Switzerland


----------



## Tangoori (Jan 25, 2019)

From Croatia Looking for friends
7910 6686 3640


----------



## Jiiii (Jan 25, 2019)

Nmbnbhh


----------



## Tom1990 (Jan 25, 2019)

From luxembourg thanks


----------



## toeboogi (Jan 26, 2019)

9418 8302 0122 KOR


----------



## jiiiiinwoo (Jan 26, 2019)

4650 1923 0442
kor


----------



## MrMace (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, I am from germany, here is my freindcode:
5638 1350 1118


----------



## jiiiiinwoo (Jan 27, 2019)

4650 1923 0442 kor


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jan 27, 2019)

7268 9127 6969
Jacksonville, FL
Send gifts every day and I am always down to battle Ultra Friends.


----------



## Swedenxian (Jan 27, 2019)

2711 4495 3948
Living in Sweden.


----------



## didusryuno (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm korean and always ready to gift.
My friend code is 5700 2649 9999 (lv40), 2231 9098 0082 (lv40)
I want best friend exp.


----------



## lilz426 (Jan 28, 2019)

Not looking for new friends at this time


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi! I'm from South korea person!
I want to make poketmon go friend!!
My code number is 1345 9950 9307
Pls be my friend


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi i am from korea
Add my id 1345 9950 9307


----------



## Doredialilligan (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi :3 
I'm from Spain. I send gifts everyday so please, add me  
7058 2670 7459 Lvl. 24


----------



## Jurarakk (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi i am from south korea!
Accept everyone just ask 7854 9967 8361


----------



## herry101 (Jan 28, 2019)

2205 6953 1433
south korea


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi i am Korean
I want to make friend 
Pls add my poketmon id 7421 6561 9350


----------



## lilz426 (Jan 28, 2019)

Not looking for new friends currently


----------



## antscom (Jan 28, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## MORELKALBN (Jan 28, 2019)

*Hi. This is my trainer code 
*
3274 8251 8722 
*ADD ME  *


----------



## Cspm (Jan 28, 2019)

1857 4998 4134
Hy everyone,
I am from Germany an gift daily.
I need friends from Asia, North South America Africa and Australia.


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi! I'm from South korea person! I want to make poketmon go friend!! My code number is 1345 9950 9307 Pls be my friend


----------



## m1689y (Jan 29, 2019)

5761 1868 1235

4024 0953 9294

4062 6179 9235

4736 5454 1940
Play every day


----------



## atsays (Jan 29, 2019)

4579 3214 7499
South Korea


----------



## MacPson (Jan 29, 2019)

Swedish Lvl 40 player, looking for daily trades and PVP battles. Right now I have space for ten New friends.

My code:
XXXX XXXX XXXX

—————————————
Thx Community for responding 
so fast !


----------



## XelosMetallium (Jan 29, 2019)

5416 7592 0460

Poland, Europe. 
All PPL from outside Europe are welcome. Sending/Accepting daily gifts.


----------



## Ima2008 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, level 37 from Barcelona Spain.Please add my code 5194 5503 7683.
Looking for friends from Japan, USA, Australia, India.


----------



## gsjxk (Jan 30, 2019)

7009 0602 5380

8161 2424 5819

8398 8152 9491


----------



## XelosMetallium (Jan 30, 2019)

My wifes

3002 8723 2890

Poland, Europe.
All PPL from outside Europe are welcome.


----------



## XelosMetallium (Jan 30, 2019)

Friend code

3515 5424 9602

Poland, Europe. 
All PPL from outside Europe are welcome. Sending/Accepting daily gifts.


----------



## homeface (Jan 30, 2019)

5960 2686 3052
I play everyday, everyhour, and live at the pocket stop! please add me love from South Korea


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Jan 31, 2019)

211257653850

France,Europe


----------



## Revenante (Jan 31, 2019)

Please also add my housemate: 

Daily player from Melbourne
Team Mystic
2256 5860 4034


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi i am from KOREA
MY POKETMONGO ID is 3444 0690 7134
Pls add me


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi i am from korea
My poketmon ID is 7824 7993 8071

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Reika8282 (Jan 31, 2019)

9711 1936 7120 Thank you!


----------



## Kyupil (Jan 31, 2019)

Level 25 from Australia
8297 8097 7920


----------



## 7ean (Feb 1, 2019)

South Korea
6798 1565 3232
Always have 10 gifts in my bag.
Want some friends to share it


----------



## antscom (Feb 1, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Dumbiia (Feb 1, 2019)

0668 7207 5576
Trade gifts


----------



## Swedenxian (Feb 1, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Satur (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi, im from SPAIN, add me:

6135 4233 1277


----------



## Junsu (Feb 2, 2019)

7472 6674 2933 I from south Korean
:↑↑↑ here code: i'm want friend


----------



## Dan55catch (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi,I'm from Israel,my code is 2364 8223 1137


----------



## Exoimunity (Feb 2, 2019)

8896 4706 9336
I use to play, just started a new account, add.me and I'll add back. Gifts everyday. Thank you!


----------



## atsays (Feb 2, 2019)

7708 5084 8207
South Korea


----------



## discoschnupfen (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi, here is a Code from a friend. He has no Stops in his Village

4781 0189 0666


----------



## Doredialilligan (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi!
Please add my friends too, we play together and we send gifts everyday 
We are from Spain :3
4432 1114 3998 (Lvl. 27)
8926 7306 8923 (Lvl. 34)


----------



## DmitriyS75 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm from Russia, my code - 4712 1230 2206


----------



## Dumbiia (Feb 2, 2019)

4351 9727 2615
Switzerland


----------



## antscom (Feb 2, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## gilwonAHN (Feb 3, 2019)

Friend code - 3169 2096 1340


----------



## atsays (Feb 3, 2019)

9941 5851 4784
South Korea


----------



## MaleMan (Feb 3, 2019)

8275 3501 7870


----------



## DmitriyS75 (Feb 3, 2019)

my friend code - 4186 0581 3441
Russia


----------



## jiiiiinwoo (Feb 3, 2019)

5145 7819 9788
kor


----------



## Kangdong (Feb 3, 2019)

Korea 2478 3228 4231


----------



## kims0099 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow


----------



## chof2fd23 (Feb 3, 2019)

South Korea
code: 5157 0886 4965
plz add me


----------



## Tri-Z (Feb 3, 2019)

From USA and looking for friends around the world please. Thanks


154143514828
091768475827
719673719838


----------



## Sarolin (Feb 4, 2019)

Level 24
Hi! I'm from Germany.
Friend code: XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chile321 (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m from Chile, South America.
I send and recieve gifts everyday, let’s be friends!

8221 2290 0454


----------



## antscom (Feb 5, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## chof2fd23 (Feb 5, 2019)

I live in south korea

My friend code:3251 7766 1808


----------



## Irdeto3 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Trainer Code 4260 5212 9897*

I am from Germany, playing every day.
Let´s be friends!



I will send / resend gifts as soon as I have (but 1 day later to be most efficient ;-)


----------



## lol4372 (Feb 5, 2019)

7123 0423 6416 

i'm from korea, south

nice too meet you


----------



## Arlli (Feb 5, 2019)

3093 3876 7692

Hello, im from Germany, lest trade gits all over the World ^^


----------



## GDK (Feb 5, 2019)

Scotland here!
1173 4388 9158


----------



## DMNDz (Feb 5, 2019)

1997 6489 5328 Add-Send gift - Recieve gift back. Daily till lvl 4!


----------



## Dingeling (Feb 5, 2019)

I am from Germany. Looking  for Friends far away like Japan, USA or Australia.....
I‘m sending gifts almost daily.

9522 7526 8344
Add me.....


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Feb 5, 2019)

6149 0238 4847

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Rotzi (Feb 6, 2019)

Buenos Aires, argentina,  south América
6927 3290 4183


----------



## Leeseulki (Feb 6, 2019)

0589 5748 8923

From South korea
Play everyday 
Must send back gifts
Wait for friends from various contries


----------



## lol4372 (Feb 6, 2019)

7123 0423 6416

i'm from korea,south

nice to meet you


----------



## lol4372 (Feb 6, 2019)

9588 3152 3743

i'm from korea, south

nice to meet you


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Feb 6, 2019)

6149 0238 4847

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Reika8282 (Feb 6, 2019)

4935 1085 2219
Thank All! level 28 red


----------



## Jurarakk (Feb 7, 2019)

hi (: im from south korea
please add me! thanks!
4011 8056 1448
5230 5174 4159


----------



## zerobig7 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi everyone my friends need friends
we are from south Korea
5267 6510 6930
2703 2372 2924
8106 4076 8205
Have a good day~!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi everyone. we need friends
we are from south Korea
5267 6510 6930
2703 2372 2924
8106 4076 8205
Have a good day~!!


----------



## erikas (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm from lithuania, need friends
7731 2266 9585


----------



## Jiiii (Feb 7, 2019)

Lv.24 red South Kor


----------



## SherkiDerkiDerk (Feb 7, 2019)

6149 0238 4847

Hello,
i will Open 20 Gifts per Day of new friends to Level up to 40 just by opening Gifts! I will send Gifts to all my Friends on the Weekend!

Greetings from German


----------



## Dingeling (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello!
My wife is looking for active Players from far away like Asia, Africa, South America....
We are from Germany. 

8978 4449 7875


----------



## JoungGab (Feb 8, 2019)

7602 5484 7674
Kor
Leve:22


----------



## Jintazza (Feb 8, 2019)

South korea, daily player
Always return gift
4158 5399 7210


----------



## Haesong (Feb 8, 2019)

We from korea
3884 2901 8943
6871 4646 0217

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We are Korean. We get friends to give gifts every day.
3884 2901 8943
6871 4646 0217


----------



## Jintazza (Feb 8, 2019)

4158 5399 7210
South Korea. Daily player.
Always return gift to you


----------



## hyohyo (Feb 8, 2019)

1337 0769 5240
I'm korean.


----------



## JoungGab (Feb 8, 2019)

7602 5484 7674
Kor
Lv:22


----------



## Reika8282 (Feb 8, 2019)

5247 9443 2370 thanks!


----------



## antscom (Feb 8, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## xXSpikeXx1987 (Feb 9, 2019)

Germany lv 34 
Frindscode 695445508860


----------



## Sjinbru (Feb 9, 2019)

Holland, looking for foreign friends
8150 1992 3688
0430 8186 9355
3011 8543 5168
8236 5257 3994
Thx!


----------



## jsqpw (Feb 9, 2019)

Level28 from south korea
1192 7831 7834
I want make  a many friends


----------



## Adrian510 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello 

9431 6412 0003

Sending gifts everyday!


----------



## pr1239 (Feb 9, 2019)

GMT+3

0429 8216 8558


----------



## Alumbra (Feb 9, 2019)

992126953769
Me gustaría tener amigos de Nueva Zelanda , China, Mongolia y cualquier país de Africa


----------



## Tri-Z (Feb 9, 2019)

My gf is looking for more friends from around world. Thanks
Hers:
293934206025
Mine
9983 8969 9276

I have a few others several posts up for her kid and my kid too. Thanks all


----------



## xXSpikeXx1987 (Feb 9, 2019)

Germany pls adden
148122057376
Send gifts every Day


----------



## Talloldleftie (Feb 9, 2019)

Level 40 player from Canada looking for new friends 

9229 0861 1297


----------



## ShineAeOneshot (Feb 10, 2019)

3107 8459 7248 Korea Everyday give gift.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3107 8459 7248 Korea Everyday give gift!!


----------



## Jubjub34 (Feb 10, 2019)

3018 2442 8653
6932 9831 6173
Very active, Florida players


----------



## jangjaehyuck (Feb 10, 2019)

8703 9757 7476

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8703 9757 7476 i need many friend plz send


----------



## Dokun (Feb 10, 2019)

2136 0417 7750 South Korea
Always online, always sending gifts


----------



## wkdgns0310 (Feb 10, 2019)

한국어
나는 매일 같이 선물을 교환한다. 조서.
1596 7019 7212

3017 2851 4287

9730 1736 2304


----------



## iceeee (Feb 10, 2019)

hi im from korea. 7002 2705 9606


----------



## Kimwonyong (Feb 10, 2019)

6059 5450 0482

hi dude. this is my code in south Korea.
i will return gifts to whoever sends.


----------



## dgellie (Feb 10, 2019)

0438 7305 0777
gmt+9


----------



## pepoy (Feb 10, 2019)

Philippines here

5124 6797 0162


----------



## Dumbiia (Feb 11, 2019)

0668 7207 5576


----------



## yukorin (Feb 11, 2019)

yukorin said:


> I’m level 40, Japan.
> Friend code -
> 2679 4243 1015
> 3620 9355 4667


----------



## leehojun13 (Feb 11, 2019)

8024 0724 5678 korea,south 
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends!! pokemon gogogo!!


----------



## JoHyeongJin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi i am from Korea
Pls add me my poketmongo id is 
7500 3491 2511
4098 4244 4504


----------



## KangJH (Feb 12, 2019)

저는 한국 사람입니다
내 코드는


----------



## antscom (Feb 12, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Jeongyoungwook (Feb 12, 2019)

9602 3330 4581


----------



## Dumbiia (Feb 12, 2019)

4637 7192 3485


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Feb 12, 2019)

8505 4993 3395

Spain


----------



## Ksh0405 (Feb 12, 2019)

9302 9950 0664
South Korea


----------



## KorLeo (Feb 12, 2019)

8859 4055 0536

thx


----------



## Gghg (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi i'm from korea

4147 6817 1099


----------



## ggoogle123 (Feb 13, 2019)

a


----------



## Irdeto3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,

I am also searching for some new friends.
Target would be to achieve min. Friendship Level 1 and 2.
Trainer Code *4260 5212 9897*
Home Country: Germany

Looking forward to exchange some presents!
BR


----------



## jsqpw (Feb 13, 2019)

LV29 from korea
1192 7831 7834 friend code
I want many country eggs


----------



## rislim (Feb 14, 2019)

If you live in South America like Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, Peru, I want to be a friend to exchange gifts like every day.
I am living in Japan.

6903 5156 6508
4254 0473 3509


----------



## ggoogle123 (Feb 14, 2019)

3585 3137 1376
South Korea


----------



## shoot (Feb 14, 2019)

6372 0100 0078
pls add me as pokemon GO friend
I live in Tokyo


----------



## fourthburn (Feb 14, 2019)

Let's do my friendd!
 2817 1720 3817


----------



## pokekekekekekekekekmon (Feb 14, 2019)

south korea 
friend code : 488055980714


----------



## eojin0902 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi, I'm korea boy 
8715 1486 5417


----------



## monamee12 (Feb 15, 2019)

Na


----------



## Geropool (Feb 15, 2019)

Im from Korea, South
7233 0057 1666


----------



## wegowith5 (Feb 15, 2019)

5297 9917 9359 
i from korea . i need more best friends!


----------



## Maxles26 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello! Looking for friends) Gifts if possible. Thank you in advance)

7545 2224 3848
0102 6134 4867


----------



## eojin0902 (Feb 16, 2019)

8715 1486 5417
Hi im korea boy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## jiiiiinwoo (Feb 16, 2019)

2366 4904 9581
kor


----------



## kimdg1225 (Feb 16, 2019)

0288 1025 0069


----------



## Jurarakk (Feb 16, 2019)

Add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 
3278 4797 8572
0814 0664 8399

 i have lots of gifts to give


----------



## Mikuni-Japan (Feb 16, 2019)

hello. I'm Mikuni from JAPAN.

I will be able to send daily gift everyday.
I'm looking for friend who can do that too.

I hope especially from SOUTH AMERICAN countries or AFRICAN countries.

0729 7980 5850


----------



## Kimwonyong (Feb 16, 2019)

this is my code,
5512 8944 3299

and than my best friend's code
6059 5450 0482

we are play in South Korea,  so we will return gifts to whoever sends.


----------



## shanshanman (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi! I'm from Taiwan.
This is my code,
4894  3933  2433
Please add me! I will send you gifts!


----------



## supernaze33 (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenitudeTotale Yellow level 36 France 1848 6355 9459

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

RankXerox92 from France, level 23 yellow 0705-0254-9406


----------



## antscom (Feb 17, 2019)

my friend code is 

8510 3465 2036 
8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Dokun (Feb 17, 2019)

3649 7445 5878 South Korea
2136 0417 7750 South Korea
As everybody who adds me know, I send gifts to all my friends everyday. I SWEAR


----------



## EHhoonified (Feb 17, 2019)

2042 2426 0003 Korea, US
add me!! i need a lot of friends


----------



## Dumbiia (Feb 17, 2019)

0668 7207 5576
Switzeland.


----------



## sinoB (Feb 17, 2019)

i’m from japan
do you want ninja girl friends?
l want to have a battle with you
please add me

140483715359


----------



## sinoB (Feb 17, 2019)

I deleted the image, thank you!


----------



## Tkeopuhi (Feb 18, 2019)

1801 4897 0391 I am from Hawaii! I play everyday. Add me let's gift swap!


----------



## amznasem (Feb 18, 2019)

14.000 / 6.400 / 90.500 from germany. looking for high active players wanting to reach best friends level. i dont care where u are from as long as u open them gifts.


----------



## tontonbobbergill11 (Feb 18, 2019)

New French player 0945 8728 4610
I am in a centre for people with reduced mobility (wheelchair)
Seeking players Australia and Japan Korea for distances
I only open gifts when I have room for eggs and I send a gift in exchange for every opening
Thank you to you


----------



## NickKim (Feb 18, 2019)

4105 0435 0900 South Korea


----------



## Erikzjwame (Feb 18, 2019)

Let’s share pokemon m postcards.
I am from Amsterdam.
4060 0779 1464
Please add me.


Have a great day!


----------



## hyojin (Feb 19, 2019)

south korea
8132 8938 4267
8012 6693 2400


----------



## Sung-Min (Feb 19, 2019)

8194 0653 1991 South Korea


----------



## ShineAeOneshot (Feb 19, 2019)

7909 0993 5954 Korea everyday gift


----------



## 31io (Feb 19, 2019)

Switzerland

0360 6223 4739


----------



## seongjin (Feb 20, 2019)

hello I'm seongjin from korea
please add me friends
my code is 1051 2699 2984
thank you for you're watching ^^


----------



## Asha (Feb 20, 2019)

Enough thanks !


----------



## wkdgns0310 (Feb 20, 2019)

South Korea

9520 7151 5688

8628 2673 2063

Send gifts every Day


----------



## KimMyun (Feb 20, 2019)

6658 3082 4155
2544 1294 5309

I live in Korea pocket monster Trainer.
play pretty much daily, will return gifts to whoever sends


----------



## novehache (Feb 20, 2019)

thx


----------



## Zjwaemke (Feb 20, 2019)

2 Stops and 1 gym next to my house. I'll try to send daily gifts. Please add me 9368 8778 7572


----------



## Luntro (Feb 21, 2019)

Add me 880000990298 (I'm from Barcelona)
i send gifts everyday


----------



## DarkzeroDX (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm sorry for deleting my code.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## WilliamShin (Feb 21, 2019)

Pokémon GO
Friend code: 4120 5480 8365
Please add me 
From South Korea


----------



## vallederengo (Feb 21, 2019)

7113 6507 9102


----------



## DrunkenGhost (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m from korean.
8318 3156 4219
5220 3441 6691
4468 4079 3381

enjoy with me


----------



## EHhoonified (Feb 22, 2019)

2042 2426 0003
From South Korea.
always play. never miss the gift.


----------



## yx344784 (Feb 22, 2019)

5909 7838 8199
Thanks


----------



## shidow01 (Feb 22, 2019)

South Korea LV34 valor
6052 6836 6600
everyday playing~~!!!


----------



## GreyJediKnight (Feb 22, 2019)

Kansas City Missouri.... Still have room¡
9322 0275 4639


----------



## PanCyan (Feb 23, 2019)

daily gifts 3772 3825 2271


----------



## jeonghwan (Feb 23, 2019)

south korea. 
4573 7954 7636
level 27 
i have lots of gifts to give

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's a friend from Belgium 


6584 4717 8694


----------



## Elkkd (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Feb 24, 2019)

This is The code from my 2nd Account. Im from Germany and since my main hit Level 40 yesterday, i want 2 bring my 2nd up fast as possible. So also if i wont be able 2 sent you a present daily, i will try my best. 2nd Account  6710 0652 7933
For my main i search for People liveing in realy small Countys, because i want 2 get a 7km egg from every possible County. Main Account: 4939 3327 2831


----------



## MsJuneBelle (Feb 25, 2019)

have enough now! Ty


----------



## ggoogle123 (Feb 25, 2019)

thanks


----------



## eggpig (Feb 25, 2019)

Korea 0737 8231 1857
I need more best friend


----------



## Yeowon (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello im Korean (south) 
I have a lot of presents for you! 
I will give you everyday

My code: 2234 3691 8153


----------



## hyungjun (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi. I live in Russia. Level 33. Play daily! My code 2656 1864 0896 Plz add me))


----------



## koreanhaha (Feb 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Polyk (Feb 27, 2019)

Im from korea


9451 5735 1962


----------



## futureuaa (Feb 27, 2019)

in from korea i find my gift friend
6157-8868-5158


----------



## hyojin (Feb 27, 2019)

south korea

8132 8938 4267
8012 6693 2400
8619 2362 2676
5394 1558 9129

Let’s share pokemon m postcards.
Please add me. 
  *홋*


----------



## EastStar (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi im from south korea
I wanna make gift friends
Give me gift plz

3033 0671 8895


----------



## Ssangchu (Feb 27, 2019)

korea 
8581 3592 0426
4247 7046 3715


----------



## ggoogle123 (Feb 27, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Pikachu567 (Feb 27, 2019)

2654 9679 1086
Korea


----------



## AkeemZamunda (Feb 28, 2019)

Another two codes from Spain 

0454 6091 3269

8505 4993 3395


----------



## eojin0902 (Mar 1, 2019)

8715 1486 5417


----------



## Ashell (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm in the USA. Level 38 yellow team. Praise Cheesus for this thread because I don't want to actually go out and make friends. Haven't been able to do the make 3 friends quests.

9970-5976-4888


----------



## hyungjun (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi i am in Russia add me plz 
Code 5311 6205 3762


----------



## jasonkschoi (Mar 2, 2019)

hi. I am Korean and I need a friend to play games with.
me and my friends code. Thank you.
-4328 7776 0567
-1884 2473 1554
-0019 8722 5959
-1008 4237 7671
-9011 9881 2292
-8882 7161 5642


----------



## djdjrhehe45 (Mar 2, 2019)

lets play with me 
im korea(south), my number is 2786 9944 6038.

I'll send you quickly


----------



## DMNDz (Mar 2, 2019)

733848101704


----------



## ElPokimonse (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi, daily player, please add me:
7996 0356 1567


----------



## tylerdonut168 (Mar 2, 2019)

167143106433

Add for gifts


----------



## taoist2010 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pokémon GO 2222 9011 7264 korea


----------



## msnasu (Mar 3, 2019)

add me from Japan
378531877318

only Non Asian players thx.


----------



## eckyjunior (Mar 3, 2019)

From Australia. Can't send gifts a lot though but will send occasionally and will open gifts. Friend code is 364310679976


----------



## msnasu (Mar 3, 2019)

msnasu said:


> add me from Japan
> 378531877318
> 
> only Non Asian players thx.



close,thx.


----------



## EastStar (Mar 3, 2019)

EastStar said:


> Hi im from south korea
> I wanna make gift friends
> Give me gift plz
> 
> 3033 0671 8895


Thanks Im full


----------



## F3ttbacke (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi! From Germany, Berlin. 
lvl 37,Team Red
7104 4076 8512


----------



## tylerdonut168 (Mar 4, 2019)

167143106433

Add me for daily gifts and XP


----------



## Mycha025 (Mar 4, 2019)

0265 9255 XXXX

Daily gifts from me. I need lots of poks from 7 km eggs for trade to gain more km needed for medal xD So add me if you're living away from Poland (it's a country in Europe, next to Germany )

Alright, now I've so much friends 
Thanx!


----------



## futureuaa (Mar 4, 2019)

i find gift friend 
0001 0893 5417


----------



## Tymonchris (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi !
I am Level 34 and blue team.
I am French and my code is:
949,103,262,918.
Thank you for sending me your friend codes especially if you are a foreigner.
Good bursts
Tymonchris


----------



## DennisVet (Mar 5, 2019)

Need some friends 

4188 4333 0577

Netherlands


----------



## Nanserater (Mar 5, 2019)

Level 40 player 5555 1817 7463


----------



## msnasu (Mar 5, 2019)

daily play from Japan
5049 3606 9289

only Non Asian players thx.

close,thanks.


----------



## Kaczmarek (Mar 6, 2019)

Hhh


----------



## ChristophHH (Mar 6, 2019)

0929 0581 9292


----------



## Nanserater (Mar 7, 2019)

Bentley’s dad outside USA PLEASE 5374 1606 4998. This is my husbands


----------



## AdmiralUdo (Mar 7, 2019)

5908 4943 2456,
daily player, germany,
feel free to add..!


----------



## mari_____ (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm from south korea and this is my code, add me:

2855 7223 9410


----------



## hohohohoho (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi

7030 3525 7207
0304 0249 5022

I have two account.
I want friend
Thank you


----------



## Amirasdaddy84 (Mar 8, 2019)

9678 1796 6989

Twin Cities Area, Minnesota.  Looking for foreign country players to get eggs and share gifts.

Thank You,

Michael


----------



## Linklapp (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for Haarkon ^^


----------



## Ferrarion (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello I'm from korea south, I want friends....
Add number 9310 9259 3024 plz...


----------



## HB3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi from California. (and Japan sometimes)

*5837 5338 5197*

I am looking fror friends from Russia, Euro, Lutin America and Australia!


----------



## blesk316 (Mar 10, 2019)

KOREA

2777 7959 0522


----------



## Dieserdamian (Mar 11, 2019)

German 
Lvl 34

0863 5536 6656


----------



## antscom (Mar 11, 2019)

my friend code is 

001095094390

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## enigma85 (Mar 11, 2019)

My wife needs friends! Started in December and plays everyday.

9319 9552 4962


----------



## novehache (Mar 11, 2019)

thanks


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 11, 2019)

My kids and some friends need new friends:

8823 7486 3712 (YokoTsunoSan/lvl40/Mystic)
0052 5516 3013 (KenagaBananya/lvl40/Mystic)
9144 1595 9963 (ImShion/lvl39/Mystic)
5436 1124 5452 (Tomaki01/lvl39/Mystic)
0355 9321 2728 (UmiMoRinka/lvl37/Valor)
7122 8377 3761 (ChibiHinoka/lvl37/Valor)
1106 6192 1600 (MalleSallyD/lvl33/Mystic)
1483 2878 1939 (Ploperdepop/lvl35/Mystic)

Thx in advance!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also need some new friends:

7852 2269 0470

I can't send many gifts since i can't come out alot because my body doesn't make my needed defense bloodcells, but i will open my daily limited 20 gifts a day


----------



## HoPaCho (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi there
please add me  in Seoul
Active everyday, send gifts when available

2918 1698 2048


----------



## Mrsingh243 (Mar 12, 2019)

BaDwolf577 said:


> closed





BaDwolf577 said:


> closed


Hey this is MrSingh243. You're holding a gift and you are on level 40. Can you advise on what you want to do?

Thanks


----------



## wegowith5 (Mar 12, 2019)

4040 1441 7777 im from S.korea i need more best friends


----------



## Lolbomb (Mar 12, 2019)

0531 8115 7698 
Pretty active player from Lower Saxony, Germany
Looking for friends all around the world.


----------



## ShineAeOneshot (Mar 12, 2019)

6253 2160 5748 korea everyday give gift


----------



## dlfghldyddkdlel (Mar 12, 2019)

Frome Korea
6785 1720 3590


----------



## Tymonchris (Mar 13, 2019)

Assrichiacoli said:


> deleted cause I have enough now)


Hello !
My name is Tymonchris.
French blue time
My code is 949103262918
Thank you


----------



## Erikzjwame (Mar 13, 2019)

Please add me: 4060 0779 1464
I am a daily player.

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Atomwik (Mar 14, 2019)

Need new friends!

Please add me
765935970029
Lvl 37 from Sweden.
Daily player.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also...wants friends from Africa and New Zealand. Please email to [email protected]


----------



## cswan77 (Mar 14, 2019)

Please add me
342841486258


----------



## Jinni1130 (Mar 14, 2019)

8417 6458 5925
South Korea


----------



## david_enoh (Mar 15, 2019)

_Hi guys, can you all please add me? im at level 34 have loads of gifts to give out every day.  5245-8905-2544_


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2019)

My cousin asked me to post their FC here, feel free to add them: 3103-4426-2090

My friends FC that I posted before if anyone else wants to add it: 3530-6224-3165 

My FC is still 1038-4627-8880 if anyone else wants to add me.


----------



## Narunarunaru (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi 
5623 5594 3692

France!


----------



## yx344784 (Mar 16, 2019)

0953 9308 0509
Thanks


----------



## Kor_vivi (Mar 16, 2019)

1619 0202 0105
I live in Korea.
I give you a gift every day!


----------



## antscom (Mar 16, 2019)

my friend code is

001095094390
955649144176

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Maxles26 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi! 4038 7546 4950


----------



## Jintazza (Mar 17, 2019)

I’m from S.korea
Daily player, alwalys return gift
4521 9323 6284
4158 5399 7210


----------



## elitek (Mar 17, 2019)

Korea. Level 28
Friend code : 6618 6714 3161


----------



## hihihihi (Mar 17, 2019)

▼￣＞-―-＜￣▼
　Ｙ　。     。 Ｙ
/＼,/ 　● Å ●）
＼ ｜　 つ　 ヽつ


----------



## Narunarunaru (Mar 17, 2019)

9814 5916 2000

France


----------



## Swedenxian (Mar 18, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## harunim (Mar 19, 2019)

6598 1782 6003
1377 8143 4262

Ansan, South Korea
I have two accounts. Please add both friends.


----------



## Kor_vivi (Mar 19, 2019)

5037 8642 1859
In Korea!!


----------



## Tymonchris (Mar 19, 2019)

Assrichiacoli said:


> deleted cause I have enough now)


You have a code ?


----------



## Joseredez (Mar 20, 2019)

2422 8560 4789
From Spain


----------



## Drogon (Mar 20, 2019)

577344793135
420751636624
119071513982
671622441579
627697315157
345314086763

From Germany


----------



## TheZoroark007 (Mar 20, 2019)

4808 0866 7082

From Germany


----------



## antscom (Mar 21, 2019)

My friend code is

001095094390
955649144176
409583057666

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Eichelschweiss (Mar 21, 2019)

7683 6992 0027

Enthusiastic player from Germany.


----------



## YeonHi (Mar 21, 2019)

4367 0132 8271 korean S


----------



## antscom (Mar 22, 2019)

My friend code is

001095094390
955649144176
043275529766

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## ElPokimonse (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello, i need friends, please
5822 1743 7688


----------



## Jinni1130 (Mar 23, 2019)

South korea
5011 4223 0533
add some friends


----------



## ji1000 (Mar 24, 2019)

Korea 
7187 0786 5946
7414 2139 8898

Level 22


----------



## Erikzjwame (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Friends,
Please add me: 4060 0779 1464


----------



## Kor_vivi (Mar 24, 2019)

9997 7575 0702
In Korea, I give you a present every day!!
We also welcome Ultra Freand and above duel.


----------



## enigma85 (Mar 24, 2019)

7610 4856 1367
8267 8410 4330
kiddos that needs friends, plays pretty much every day. My whole family is now playing. lol


----------



## Hyunjinkang (Mar 24, 2019)

Team : red

Level : 35, 27

Code : 3411  5732   7982
            7312  0264   0180

From : s.korea


----------



## AustrianHerb (Mar 24, 2019)

Daily player from Austria  looking for friends from outside of Europe that are also interested in a little bit communication via Telegram.
2855 7223 9410
Please name your buddy pokemon with your Telegram nick, I will contact after I accept the friendship. THANKS


----------



## hohohohoho (Mar 25, 2019)

Always on and live next to a Poké Stop so will always gift 
9752 1641 2202
7030 3525 7207
0304 0249 5022


----------



## Gobikowo (Mar 25, 2019)

1243 3437 6761 im from poland


----------



## YeonHi (Mar 27, 2019)

8048 3743 6351 my friend cord
From Korea S.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

4367 0132 8271 my cord


----------



## YeonHi (Mar 27, 2019)

9388 6458 1332
haha my friend cord~
From korea S. plz-!


----------



## GDK (Mar 27, 2019)

Scotland!
9790 7616 7087


----------



## yoscenery (Mar 27, 2019)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Chudy2001 (Mar 28, 2019)

......


----------



## caiin (Mar 28, 2019)

Korea 6222 6342 2940


----------



## amznasem (Mar 29, 2019)

15.500 / 6.600 / 96.500 from germany. looking for high active players wanting to reach best friends level. i dont care where u are from as long as u open them gifts.


----------



## Jay1847 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sorry..


----------



## hohohohoho (Mar 29, 2019)

I want pocket friends ^D ^
9752 1641 2202
7030 3525 7207
0304 0249 5022


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2019)

Looking for long distance friends.
I'm a daily player from Belgium.
393908937729


----------



## lilz426 (Mar 31, 2019)

Not accepting new friends at this time


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Mar 31, 2019)

Add me and some Friends:

3434 1683 1258 (LVL 40)
5405 3472 5904 (LVL 40)
6234 2987 8218 (LVL 40)
6400 0991 9847 (LVL 40)
0009 2904 4218 (LVL 40)
7954 9434 8881 (LVL 38)

only motivated trainers for xp leveling -> best friend. Daily send or open gifts without exception!


----------



## Mearyuh (Apr 2, 2019)

Active player from France 
4216 1006 9094


----------



## Dumbiia (Apr 3, 2019)

0668 7207 5576

Trade gifts


----------



## Erikzjwame (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi friends, 
Daily player.

4060 0779 1464

Catch them all!!


----------



## DoberPower (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi. 
From Denmark. My code is 287829166378. Send me request. I play every day. Level 40. Team Mystic.


----------



## yukorin (Apr 6, 2019)

Level40 from TOKYO JAPAN
8814 2814 7666
4454 8987 1790


----------



## ichikocha (Apr 6, 2019)

5713 5251 2628
from japan.


----------



## lol4372 (Apr 7, 2019)

958831523743
hello nice to meet you
i'm from south korea
i want orther friends


----------



## mnl1791 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hiya I play from the U.S.


----------



## Pares (Apr 9, 2019)

2948 2052 4470

If you add me I will return every single gift!


----------



## Lt_K (Apr 10, 2019)

LV:20 
 4338 2335 2262
S. KOREA


----------



## Alumbra (Apr 10, 2019)

9921 2695 3769
Juego a diario


----------



## Dumbiia (Apr 10, 2019)

435197272615

Switzerland


----------



## antscom (Apr 11, 2019)

My friend code is

1961 6170 7521

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Lt_K (Apr 11, 2019)

2719 8452 7976 
S.KOREA
WELCOME!


----------



## evilmumi (Apr 11, 2019)

Please need 200 friends for a friend from germany
8607 1465 3873
Thanks 

Gesendet von meinem POCO F1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2019)

930075894115


----------



## Shotty912 (Apr 11, 2019)

My friend code is 5665 5109 2020
I can send gifts regularly
Can not wait to become best friends with so many people <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lt_K (Apr 12, 2019)

4338 2335 2262
lv. 21
S.KOREA


----------



## Heuckjin (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi
Frome S'Korea
LV : 23
9360 3846 7854


----------



## YeonHi (Apr 13, 2019)

9384 1307 2320 Korea S -! Hahahaha


----------



## song180808 (Apr 13, 2019)

나는 am korean
5893 3140 1836


----------



## ThiagoRoberto (Apr 14, 2019)

Why hello there
I'm from Brazil and the city I live in doesn't have many pokestops, so I'm in need of some items, any help is enough, thanks ^^
6545 7745 5697


----------



## hihihihi (Apr 14, 2019)

hihi


----------



## Chudy2001 (Apr 15, 2019)

2208 4807 6645


----------



## mnl1791 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm from the US and I play everyday. Please add me 1243 9386 3159.


----------



## antscom (Apr 15, 2019)

My friend code is

1961 6170 7521

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Sven19987 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey ho. Add 4 Gifts  
3110 6041 4520!  + 6574 2286 1431 + 6767 0817 3049 Dortmund Germany


----------



## Suse91 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hiho 
Thank you for so many requests from Japan, Taiwan and Korea and so on  you guys are great, all these shiny togepys 
I am so happy! Thank you sooo much, hope we will be friends much longer! 
Greetiiiings! 

InselSuse


----------



## Bikerg11 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello from France 
New code 1010 8212 7545


----------



## ieidjxbdj (Apr 21, 2019)

7122 5762 4938
레벨 26


----------



## Fredosky (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello from Spain

2653 0123 5445

8879 6357 0695


----------



## solardayz (Apr 23, 2019)

5103 6267 4762

4178 9439 6987

add us please.


----------



## hohohohoho (Apr 24, 2019)

1644 8490 9700
Hi I want friend.
I’m korean


----------



## Bikerg11 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bikerg11 said:


> Hello from France
> New code 1010 8412 7545



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Correction

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Correction of my previous post
Friend code 1010 8412 7545


----------



## Donalldachu (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the requests  Hope we all become best friends


----------



## antscom (Apr 26, 2019)

My friend code is

5461 2861 9647
0010 9509 4390

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## iamru1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Please add me and my friends. We travel frequently.

1157 1892 1040
USA - Birmingham, Alabama Lvl 37


----------



## Sjinbru (Apr 27, 2019)

Holland - 8236 5257 3994 looking for some friends


----------



## Bahamut999 (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm from France.
I looking some asian friends 
Please add me 
2617 7030 0599


----------



## Crazyboi (Apr 27, 2019)

2490 1643 1063 is my trainercode, I am form the Netherlands and looking for international friends.

This is a code form a Friend of mine, also frim the Netherlands
7421 9197 3926


----------



## Gobikowo (Apr 28, 2019)

048784756744 Poland


----------



## Swedenxian (Apr 29, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Dumbiia (Apr 29, 2019)

Dumbiia.
0668 7207 5576


----------



## DrunkenGhost (May 1, 2019)

*8318 3156 4219 south korea *
*5220 3441 6691*
*6261 3320 6098*


----------



## Ryuubi34 (May 2, 2019)

Serfowled: 8323 7898 4639
Yehguest : 2149 4520 7666
Velamorris 1859 8302 2515
Missmiria: 5058 5249 3034

these accounts are from sweden.
they will open your gifts every day.


----------



## FloBeschte (May 3, 2019)

0838 2395 4162
Bin jeden Tag ich Game in verschicke und öffne Bedenktag Geschenke


----------



## Daheize (May 4, 2019)

4846 1746 0876
south korea pokestop in home


----------



## Celinab94 (May 4, 2019)

Hello!
Add me for daily gifts 
2224 2197 5269

Okey so my friend list is full now. 
Please add my friend instead!  
7332 7563 9947


----------



## Celinab94 (May 4, 2019)

Celinab94 said:


> Hello!
> Add me for daily gifts


----------



## lilz426 (May 5, 2019)

Not Looking for new friends at this time


----------



## Daheize (May 8, 2019)

9949 9577 6435
korean


----------



## konasubz (May 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!


----------



## KarlvinKim (May 10, 2019)

Hi. Im from Korea n my pokemon friend code is 8796 5159 3239. Good day!


----------



## Sung-Min (May 11, 2019)

I`d like to make a friend for exchanging Pokemon gift. 

My number is like that:

8194 0653 1991 South Korea


----------



## annamirle (May 12, 2019)

-


----------



## KarlvinKim (May 13, 2019)

Hi. I’m from S.Korea with level of 38. Lots of gifts and quick to send the gifts. Will helpful for your level management.


----------



## tripfog (May 15, 2019)

Location : Korea
TL：40
9469 6304 9985
5434 7380 4173

Thx!


----------



## tripfog (May 15, 2019)

Location : Korea
TL：40
9469 6304 9985
5434 7380 4173

Hello! Please add me


----------



## Amiguete (May 16, 2019)

Solo abro si devuelvo Spain
1183 4379 3176


----------



## hyeongtaek (May 19, 2019)

I'm from South Korea

1730 1273 3521
8318 1053 0205


----------



## supermajtas (May 19, 2019)

Szukam znajomych oto mój numer 7413 2347 1087


----------



## DrunkenGhost (May 20, 2019)

8318 3156 4219
9603 9962 7121
5220 3441 6691 
6261 3320 6098

all korean enjoy us


----------



## hyeongtaek (May 20, 2019)

Im from South KOREA
6470 4413 8723


----------



## coffee2019 (May 21, 2019)

8634 9503 0625

have a nice day!


----------



## ryule (May 21, 2019)

5402 8189 7577
9885 3215 6986
4630 3665 7273
7474 7346 8634
Korea


----------



## zerobig7 (May 22, 2019)

Here is new friend!! from South Korea!!
4308 2136 7322
Good luck!!


----------



## Bahamut999 (May 22, 2019)

Bahamut999 said:


> I'm from France.
> I looking some asian friends
> Please add me
> 2617 7030 0599



thk to the people who added me 

this is a friend's code : 3932 9844 8433
Thanks for adding him


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (May 22, 2019)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
3422 4009 4310
4626 7856 5176
7052 2870 5352
4756 5128 7429
9954 4495 4406
1739 6957 0643

Kiss from Paris


----------



## CDMRaphael (May 23, 2019)

From Korea add me
I'm looking for a friend, and I want you to know me a lot.

Friend code : *6005 4584 8152*
Friend code : *3090 1993 6623*

Friend code : *6059 6550 2325*
Friend code : *6725 5321 7603*


----------



## DoberPower (May 24, 2019)

My trainer code is 535839649667
Please send request. I need friend. Play every day. Is Team Mystic level 40.


----------



## gjac1 (May 24, 2019)

I am in need of more PoGo friends, i am based in the UK :

9332 9791 5989

Thank You


----------



## harleyquinn132 (May 26, 2019)

0263 5918 8083 안녕하세요! I’m korean. Please register me in poketmon go!


----------



## SarahBella (May 28, 2019)

Gude


----------



## Devo (May 29, 2019)

4362 7940 7728 San Francisco


----------



## zerobig7 (May 31, 2019)

I want more friend!! from South Korea!!
4308 2136 7322
Good luck!!


----------



## yx344784 (May 31, 2019)

5972 0264 8705
Thanks


----------



## maulm (May 31, 2019)

My code

8373 2066 1627

From Brazil 

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fredosky (Jun 2, 2019)

2653 0123 5445

5282 9580 9479

8879 6357 0695


----------



## ThaoK1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey add me please I will give you gifts everyday 2268 2903 9837


----------



## amznasem (Jun 4, 2019)

6165 1543 9840 from germany.


----------



## DutchG (Jun 5, 2019)

Looking for active player based in San Francisco to trade Azelf for Mesprit this summer!

Can also bring volbeat and mr mime if you need them

Send pm for friend code


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Jun 5, 2019)

Please add US. We are from Germany. 
0377 3848 2338 
5844 7791 0156
1275 1931 1039
Thanks


----------



## Gleylancer (Jun 6, 2019)

.


----------



## Lottamarie44 (Jun 7, 2019)

We are from Germany

0119 8727 7675

7470 8610 9936


----------



## Angelskiman (Jun 8, 2019)

Level 37 from Spain

587466824577 

and a the number of a friend

383318760343


----------



## Jykkim (Jun 9, 2019)

I’m from korea.

8292 4518 4943

2535 9144 5112


----------



## woobay (Jun 10, 2019)

4768 1237 4478
I need friend more~~


----------



## 2019 (Jun 11, 2019)

We are from Japan.

5373 7324 5443

7301 4064 4067

6461 2325 9536

Please add us.


----------



## Mewnies (Jun 12, 2019)

Need more friends! I live in US-Florida

6843 3527 9401


----------



## Sokar (Jun 13, 2019)

Add me ples
3926 8757 4128
Need gifts an friends


----------



## rotciv (Jun 14, 2019)

Add me please...
8625 2201 9932 NYC USA LVL 34

Thanks!


----------



## Sarolin (Jun 14, 2019)

Level 32
Hi! I'm from Germany.
Friend code: 2649 3152 0411


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Jun 14, 2019)

On of my Friends: 206350969736


----------



## mrKit44 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi! We are from Russia
0036 9986 1266  
7745 8805 5134


----------



## Giank44 (Jun 15, 2019)

8306 2206 1820
0887 5863 0786
From South Korea


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 15, 2019)

Looking for new friends
Germany
9427 5087 2856


----------



## Mewnies (Jun 16, 2019)

Need friends! I live in US—Florida

5940 1512 9743

Thanks!


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Jun 17, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Zeddllllll (Jun 18, 2019)

7443 6620 3080


----------



## ondobi98 (Jun 18, 2019)

LEVEL 26
From Spain. Send gifts every day.
Code: 1719 0990 6808


----------



## Otjuh74 (Jun 18, 2019)

Kyupil said:


> Level 25 from Australia
> 8297 8097 7920



Hi there kyupil are you still looking for friends?

Pm me [email protected] 
Grtz from europe


----------



## Doblete (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi, I'm from Chile, level 20 and you can add those who want:
For now I am full, thanks to all.


----------



## discoschnupfen (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi, pls add us 

5799 6218 6491

3196 0897 2453

4781 0189 0666


----------



## Valeriya (Jun 20, 2019)

Russia 0141 6570 6522


----------



## LEEji (Jun 21, 2019)

636432914933


----------



## Narunarunaru (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello
From France

5623 5594 3692

3507 4317 7334


----------



## antscom (Jun 22, 2019)

My friend code is

8510 3465 2036
5481 9910 6522

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Otjuh74 (Jun 24, 2019)

Mewnies said:


> Need friends! I live in US—Florida
> 
> 5940 1512 9743
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there mewnies, 

Can you email me ad: [email protected] ?

Grtz otjuh74 from europe


----------



## Specialwon (Jun 26, 2019)

thanks


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 28, 2019)

My girlfriends:
4064 4754 4704


----------



## kty2827 (Jun 28, 2019)

9058 3823 5817   my code i am always give a gift!!!


----------



## Ewolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi my code is
2787 0845 0473

I'm from Germany


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 28, 2019)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Asha (Jun 28, 2019)

Enough thanks


----------



## Wolty36 (Jun 28, 2019)

2217 7843 9278
From The Netherlands
Wolty36


----------



## rei19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Swedenxian (Jun 28, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Zapuhatce (Jun 28, 2019)

Zapuhatce said:


> 8842 4232 2482 NORWAY


----------



## M17AD_K (Jun 29, 2019)

Level 38 UK (London) player.

Add me: 8106 4254 4507


----------



## lordofthereef (Jun 29, 2019)

Add me. Always looks for more 

0172 4795 5064

And my son:
5993 3987 5833


----------



## hihihihi (Jun 29, 2019)

0094 7609 0977 plz friend with me! ㅇㅂㅇ!!!


----------



## Mimowaza (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello I m from swizerland  
You Need frends too? 
Add me   : 2391 1001 3687


----------



## tripfog (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello I'm from Korea

6246 8192 6108
9469 6304 9985 
6979 1354 1011 
9392 4807 0790 
7163 4264 7253 
9798 7950 0717 
0614 0201 5342 
9986 3044 5179 
8804 3583 6997 
0586 8358 9228 
5434 7380 4173

Thanks!


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 29, 2019)

From Utrecht, Holland
XXXX XXXX XXXX
Later!

Edit: Thanks for all your friendship, I'm getting more presents than I can collect!


----------



## Xen0 (Jun 29, 2019)

My brother again
5375 6296 8531


----------



## masaka91 (Jun 29, 2019)

younoohunter said:


> 6884 1621 4767 I am from South Korea to CA in the US in this year. Please add me!


----------



## masaka91 (Jun 29, 2019)

9931 3115 2481 from japan．


----------



## RahathKhan14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Level 35 London regular player. Will give and accept gifts.

Add me up:
3341 2437 1338


----------



## antscom (Jun 29, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 
0010 9509 4390
9546 4914 4176

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## delluna (Jun 30, 2019)

Thx my friends 
From korea


----------



## xryukx (Jun 30, 2019)

I play daily
1360 7123 6841


----------



## datsyuk13 (Jul 2, 2019)

3954 2064 5333
8797 6871 3083
9915 9088 9060
0741 1705 9225

Everyday player from northern sweden


----------



## Wepil (Jul 3, 2019)

Let's start a good 
friendship in Pokémon GO! 
My Coach code is 8477 6119 7807
I'm from Chile


----------



## monamee12 (Jul 3, 2019)

Colorado USA


----------



## JJN (Jul 4, 2019)

Finland 
354918551452
New friend for quest!


----------



## Miyabi (Jul 4, 2019)

Delete the post.


----------



## Bikerg11 (Jul 4, 2019)

101084127545 936267608678 839308143349 622567732259 211257653850 649726982247 317656400677 101084127545
France


----------



## Miyabi (Jul 5, 2019)

Delete the post.


----------



## SEAgreen425 (Jul 5, 2019)

USA - West Coast
8607 9780 4942


----------



## Bikerg11 (Jul 5, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Bikerg11, post: 8703723, membre: 475175"] 
101084127545
 936267608678 
839308143349 
622567732259 
211257653850 
649726982247 
317656400677 
1010841275457  
7387 0609 0311
France [/ QUOTE]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[QUOTE = "Bikerg11, message: 8703914, membre: 475175"] [QUOTE = "Bikerg11, message: 8703723, membre: 475175"]
1010 8412 7545 
9362 6760 8678 
8393 0814 3349 
6225 6773 2259 
2112 5765 3850 
6497 2698 2247 
3176 5640 0677 
1010 8412 7545
7387 0609 0311
France [/ QUOTE] [/ QUOTE]
Tout les comptes de mes enfants et les miens

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1010 8412 7545
9362 6760 8678
8393 0814 3349
6225 6773 2259
2112 5765 3850
6497 2698 2247
3176 5640 0677
1010 8412 7545
7387 0609 0311
France [/ QUOTE] [/ QUOTE]


----------



## cowboy619 (Jul 5, 2019)

Pokemon Go player from South Africa

4694 5698 4045

Active player 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## antscom (Jul 6, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 
0010 9509 4390
9546 4914 4176

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Germannny1856 (Jul 6, 2019)

2572 4172 6838

Need activ friends im from GERMANY have 50M EXP


----------



## Working_Goose (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello 
Thank you

Greets from Austria 2657 5829 7428


----------



## Bikerg11 (Jul 6, 2019)

France 
9595 3867 8024


----------



## kty2827 (Jul 7, 2019)

Code 9355 7743 5328 im always gift for you!!


----------



## Federalpablo (Jul 7, 2019)

0500 2114 6474 San Francisco california
My son 710552122795
My daughter 669600736992


----------



## novehache (Jul 7, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 11, 2019)

Friend List Full (for now)


----------



## PanCyan (Jul 12, 2019)

let's get exp!
8412 8276 4467
3772 3825 2271


----------



## Kuanlin (Jul 13, 2019)

1927 2884 5177
4262 6402 4623
We will send gifts to you from Taiwan everyday!


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 15, 2019)

I cleaned  up a bit and addi'g new friends
Under a few conditions:

Since i'm spending a few months in hospital there are some things:
- I can only recieve gift, cause there are no pokestops here (can't leave my room)
- Since my wife when it fits, sometimes spins a pokestop for my outside the hospital, i only send a gift a few days before friendship goes up
- I don't care about XP from friendship
- YOU get to open the gift the day of Friendhips level up, except the 1'st (good friends), you can have great/ultra/best (if you make it that far)

If you're OK with that, add me

*7852 2269 0470*


----------



## Serhat (Jul 15, 2019)

Seviye 40 
Türkiye
3082 5373 0940


----------



## Working_Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

4458 2009 4159

Thats the friendcode from my GF

Greets from Austria


----------



## Amiguete (Jul 15, 2019)

1183 4379 3176
Abro y devuelvo


----------



## mrwayne (Jul 17, 2019)

Nick: suicinivsmva

FC: 592858134930


----------



## Serhat (Jul 17, 2019)

My friend code; 

Seviye 35 Pimath77
0169 2525 9813


----------



## Shotguns (Jul 19, 2019)

Shotguns said:


> 167001551939 L39
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shotguns said:


> Levels 40 from Australia.
> Playing every day with lots of gifts to exchange.
> 9721 3505 4440   L40 Valor
> 2982 8299 3265   L40 Valor
> 4424 7800 0174   L40 Valor



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shotguns said:


> 167001551939 L39
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shotguns said:


> 167001551939 L39
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## nick143 (Jul 19, 2019)

friends for daily gifts

Switzerland:
2794 7453 5420


----------



## chaoticgoddess1 (Jul 20, 2019)

I am team mystic from the United States. I'm looking to friend some international people I am active daily 5174 5775 3394 I will send gift to people who send me gifts as well.


----------



## nory557 (Jul 21, 2019)

2794 7453 5420
Jp non daily player
Just need one friend


----------



## saulkwon (Jul 21, 2019)

4042 5464 4945 KOR 
I Will guarantee you that give a gift every day~^ ^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

9603 9962 7121 KOR
This is my second ID ~need many friends!


----------



## Germannny1856 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey, im from Germany looking for friends how can open every day, i got a arena at home and loads of gifts 

ONLY ADD IF YOU CAN OPEN EVERY DAY IF YOU OPEN 3 TIMES NOT I KICK YOU

3858 3254 2680


----------



## LvCats841 (Jul 22, 2019)

My Japanese friend is looking for some foreign country friends who send gift everyday.

He is TL40,his trainer name is "tahe0317".
His friend code is
7695 5197 8509
He will send back gifts everyday to you


----------



## LvCats841 (Jul 22, 2019)

Also I’m looking for few friends who lives far away from Japan for my second account.

But I don’t have a car, have a depression and now I have a severe backache 
So I can’t send back gifts every day but I promise that I will try for sending back as I can possible.

My second account is TL40, trainer name is "Suppaman302".
Friend code is 
1717 8790 9262

Wish your understanding and tolerance


----------



## Patty1971 (Jul 22, 2019)

Bonjour
Je suis français et je recherche des personnes pour échanger des cadeaux à l'étranger
Merci


----------



## AresJeah (Jul 23, 2019)

4102 5530 9755 add for xp


----------



## Holly1984 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm still needing sum female friends preferably in Salina KS or close thanks my code is 5957 5601 2453


----------



## Jinni1130 (Jul 24, 2019)

8142 4709 5326 Im from south korea


----------



## Swedenxian (Jul 24, 2019)

2711 4495 3948 and 5058 5249 3034
I live in sweden and want to aquire a lot friendship exp. I will accept anyone and send gifts
every day, It is very important that you open it every day.
I will attempt to sync lucky egg activation by naming my buddy after the intended time.
This will be swedish time, so you will have to work out your time zone difference.


----------



## Woodwest7 (Jul 25, 2019)

Live in uk, looking for friends to battle in all leagues and send gifts, I travel a lot so expect gifts from all over, accepting everyone, trainer code 6526 0515 7067


----------



## GLNT (Jul 25, 2019)

LV:24 Korea 
4262 4452 6988

안녕하세요


----------



## sonwonjun (Jul 26, 2019)

From South Korea
Level 36 : Friend code : 1956 4943 3350
Level 30 : Friend code : 5590 2892 3640


----------



## AresJeah123 (Jul 26, 2019)

4102 5530 9755 from germany add for xp


----------



## sonwonjun (Jul 26, 2019)

From South Korea
Level 36 : Friend code : 1956 4943 3350
Level 30 : Friend code : 5590 2892 3640


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2019)

Me: 1038 4627 8880
My brother: 4281 2311 9150
My friend: 3530 6224 3165

My brother's just resuming after a while, me and my friend are still playing after a long time. Same rule applies as before, if you send a gift we'll send one back if we have one.


----------



## LvCats841 (Jul 28, 2019)

One more my friend is looking for some foreign friends who send gift.

She is TL40 and her trainer name is "igapigu".
Her friend code is
5906 4432 1556

She is active player and will send you back gift ASAP.


----------



## Reika8282 (Jul 28, 2019)

4791 9884 2401
Thx!


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 29, 2019)

I added a couple of recent posters. Here's mine, feel free to add.

I'll send gifts every day if you'll send them back. My username there is the same as my username here.

5986 8470 0656

Also, please send the first gift. I know who to give gifts to based on the gifts I receive. So I'll open yours and then send mine.


----------



## Jurarakk (Jul 29, 2019)

3344 8438 4941
4627 6897 0379

south korea, plz add me


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi, I'm a level 40 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to make some XP together.
I'm looking for friends, daily players, outside Europe. 

My code: 8356 1376 0513.

Cheers


----------



## Serhat (Aug 1, 2019)

6666 8749 6799 
Arkadaş kodum 
Hediye hediye
Seviye 34 
Add my friend


----------



## Gleylancer (Aug 2, 2019)

Edit: Enough for now.


----------



## SarahBella (Aug 3, 2019)

.


----------



## Ishzark (Aug 3, 2019)

from Stuttgart, Germany: 7749 8579 8778


----------



## Huskyhetzer (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi
please add - from Germany
7322 1932 2044 Huskyhetzer
2027 2811 4968 TinKing10

open 10 Gift's - send many :-)


----------



## AresJeah123 (Aug 4, 2019)

4102 5530 9755 add for xp


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends
3110 6155 2878
2983 8450 6313
3422 4009 4310
4626 7856 5176
7052 2870 5352
4756 5128 7429
9954 4495 4406
1739 6957 0643

Kiss from Paris


----------



## Fatrat (Aug 5, 2019)

Im from Germany, looking for friends to gain a bit XP
5972 4874 1937

will send as much gifts as possible


----------



## Fatrat (Aug 6, 2019)

You can also add my girlfriend her trainer id is: 2515 6469 4905

shes also from germany


----------



## Miyabi (Aug 7, 2019)

Delete the post.


----------



## Xen0 (Aug 8, 2019)

Looking for new friends to finally get to lvl 40

9427 5087 2856

Germany,, Lvl 39


----------



## Chwang (Aug 8, 2019)

my friend code : 1467 7707 8029
from Korea 
Thx XD


----------



## Germannny1856 (Aug 8, 2019)

Im from Germany need friends 

8662 5825 3325


----------



## jay.d (Aug 8, 2019)

Getting back into it will give gift every time I can.
Kcansas cit mo 
0866 6490 7894


----------



## BiGDrey (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello From France
Add me
5170 0034 6515


----------



## antscom (Aug 10, 2019)

my friend code is 

1804 4752 9392
4262 4883 3404
8510 3465 2036
2013 4963 1038
0432 7552 9766

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## msnasu (Aug 10, 2019)

friends please
6381 9016 3911
from Japan


----------



## Amiguete (Aug 10, 2019)

1183 4379 3176      Abro y devuelvo


----------



## cowboy619 (Aug 11, 2019)

Need a new friend from South Africa


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AScentar (Aug 11, 2019)

9090 3561 2133
From. South Korea


----------



## MNMZ (Aug 12, 2019)

6227 4688 7927

From S. Korea; wish to exchange gifts with u


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Aug 13, 2019)

Anyone still play this game? Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 5383 7853 7518!
Add me please 
Greetings From canada


----------



## novehache (Aug 13, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Edi_Chokito123 (Aug 14, 2019)

Brasil 0646 2835 7606


----------



## BTTB2 (Aug 15, 2019)

4132 9775 0601
Michigan, USA


----------



## DaeDukHero (Aug 15, 2019)

6779 7303 8202 

5336 3588 3755

south korea ^.^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6779 7303 8202
5336 3588 3755 

south korea


----------



## Fatrat (Aug 15, 2019)

Need some Friends for This Account

3575 1270 4531


----------



## Zjwaemke (Aug 15, 2019)

2 Stops and 1 gym next to my house. I'll try to send daily gifts. Please add me 9368 8778 7572

Thx!


----------



## Yeowon (Aug 16, 2019)

2234 3691 8153 
From: South Korea / I have lots of presents and I'm very sincere! I want to be your best friends


----------



## alice3636 (Aug 16, 2019)

5923 0972 3057 
south korea


----------



## jayjay123 (Aug 16, 2019)

cowboy619 said:


> Need a new friend from South Africa
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hey!  Feel free to add me
0343 2465 2687
East London
SA


----------



## 1hiroshi (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeowon said:


> 2234 3691 8153
> From: South Korea / I have lots of presents and I'm very sincere! I want to be your best friends


Thanks for accepting my friend request. Will try to send you presents daily!


----------



## blandzilla (Aug 17, 2019)

AbbertheGrabber said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Level 34 and live in Pennsylvania, USA. I'm a solo player and would love some more friends! Feel free to add me and I will gift back as I can: 393502588574 Happy catching!


 

you don’t have to be a solo player if you don’t want to be.  i’ve been trying to track you down for a while and we have a pretty good raiding crew around.


----------



## jm65 (Aug 17, 2019)

1213 4444 4627
South Korea


----------



## ChasinGhost (Aug 19, 2019)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 044369213814
 & 267230128297


----------



## junelala1226 (Aug 20, 2019)

Level 39 (Korea South)
friend code : 5221 2108 0473

Level 36 (Korea South)
friend code : 7300 1817 4813


----------



## Axelpech05112013 (Aug 20, 2019)

My pokemon go code: 7468 2458 2587
I'm from Yucatan, Mexico ..


----------



## mysterytrollerhd (Aug 20, 2019)

421381414566 pls add


----------



## lordofthereef (Aug 21, 2019)

Got them ty


----------



## Asha (Aug 21, 2019)

Enough thanks !


----------



## GreyJediKnight (Aug 21, 2019)

All full thanks


----------



## lilz426 (Aug 21, 2019)

Not accepting new friends at this time


----------



## monamee12 (Aug 21, 2019)

n/a


----------



## banauso (Aug 21, 2019)

Germany 9667 3536 5646
So many requests, I changed my code. Many thanks to all new friends


----------



## OngYa (Aug 21, 2019)

I am in need of more PoGo friends, i am Korean 'ㅂ'
7512 1889 6656


----------



## Donalldachu (Aug 21, 2019)

Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Miyabi (Aug 21, 2019)

Delete the post.


----------



## Superspeeder555 (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks


----------



## DarkzeroDX (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm sorry for deleting my code.


----------



## Otjuh74 (Aug 21, 2019)

Looking for 3 new friends, my code is: 8134 1181 1329

Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Otjuh74 said:


> Looking for 2 new friends, my code is: 8134 1181 1329
> 
> Thanks



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Otjuh74 said:


> Looking for 1 new friend, my code is: 8134 1181 1329
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Otjuh74 (Aug 21, 2019)

Otjuh74 said:


> no more taking new friends, Tnx all
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tripfog (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm a Korean trainer. Plz add me!

6246 8192 6108
9469 6304 9985
6979 1354 1011
9392 4807 0790

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm a Korean trainer.
These are also my codes.
Thank you for adding me

7163 4264 7253
9798 7950 0717
0614 0201 5342
9986 3044 5179

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Last codes
Thanks

8804 3583 6997
0586 8358 9228
5434 7380 4173


----------



## SarahBella (Aug 21, 2019)

Feel free to add me, my Friend 
0283 3885 5935
2346 7977 4304


----------



## JJN (Aug 21, 2019)

3755 5282 1537
2061 8622 6822
Jirachi Friends from Finland


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2019)

9298 5941 0348 
4110 6840 5571
1116 4959 3503
In South Korea


----------



## Swedenxian (Aug 21, 2019)

2711 4495 3948 from sweden

Collecting friendship xp en masse. I,ll send gifts daily. I will accept anyone,
however be aware that I,ll be Deleting anyone that does not open my gift for several days.


----------



## GDK (Aug 21, 2019)

1173 4388 9158
Scotland!


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Aug 21, 2019)

We have enough
Thanks


----------



## Gunnut1964 (Aug 21, 2019)

7Pokeking9 said:


> Please add us. We are from Germany.
> 0377 3848 2338
> 5844 7791 0156
> 1275 1931 1039
> Thanks


----------



## BiGDrey (Aug 21, 2019)

BiGDrey said:


> Hello From France
> Add me
> 8280 1436 2182


----------



## Suse91 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hiha, its me agaaaain
I'm looking for some new long distance PoGo friends agaaaain (Korea, Japan, Taiwan... And sooo on) and I will not delete any of them when we are besties! Will send gifts from boring germany (hehe) and would be glad to receive some gifts from all over the wooorld 
Also, if you're interested you can send me a message here, I'm just interested in making new friends worldwide, learning about cultures, talking about the day, the work, even writing a letter... Or whatever Even if it's just pet pictures or videos! My english is not thaaat good but i will try to make you guys understand whats going on. Otherwise I would be still happy about some new friends in poGo (Even if it is painful to be unable to do a lucky trade after become Lucky friends because you are separated over 6000 km ipmedia, if you read this...IT huuurts)


Thank you for sooo many requests, now i have to remove the friendcode,... I can't collect THAT much gifts
Well, I dont have any other messages but a bunch of new pogo friendsI guess thats okay.
Thank you so much guys!

Wish you a happy time, lots of fun and take care of you! See yaaa

Inselsuse91

t.me/dudi91
For telegram if you wanna chaaat some nonesense


----------



## antscom (Aug 22, 2019)

my friend code is 

8488 6892 9172 
2013 4963 1038 
4067 5066 0406 
5481 9910 6522 
0432 7552 9766 
1804 4752 9392 
4095 8305 7666 
4262 4883 3404 
5461 2861 9647 
9556 4914 4176 
0010 9509 4390
9546 4914 4176

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## novehache (Aug 22, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## yoscenery (Aug 22, 2019)

640258452099
japan


----------



## ukky7272 (Aug 22, 2019)

Please add me. I am from Japan
5650 8762 3595
Thanks


----------



## HB3 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi from California. (and from Japan sometimes)

*  6418 9725 6202*

Friends from latin america africa and euro are welcome!


----------



## Melodycoeurlove (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi all, I'm from France I will be pleased if we can play together. Me, my sister and my friends

8671 9410 4627
3422 4009 4310
9954 4495 4406
4756 5128 7429

Kiss from Paris


----------



## Bikerg11 (Aug 23, 2019)

Code ami 

8945 8728 4610


----------



## Sung-Min (Aug 23, 2019)

I`d like to make a friend in Poketmon Go. 
Please kindly add my code. Thanks. 

819406531991


----------



## snobbysteven (Aug 23, 2019)

1709 0842 8908 I am out of Chicago


----------



## Sevenbolts (Aug 24, 2019)

Added some of you


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 24, 2019)

ask me personal, searching for 3 more friends in pogo...


----------



## Suga (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi guys 7652 5295 0926


----------



## gilwonAHN (Aug 26, 2019)

3169 2096 1340


----------



## luitenantlickme (Aug 28, 2019)

I live in the central USA. I’m looking for friends for gifting that have some distance between us for eggs. I need active people. 2610 3571 6459 My friend code


----------



## OOGER420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Add me 6364 8274 9711


----------



## Talloldleftie (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m from Canada. I need friends please!

7535 3698 2155


----------



## Flame (Aug 29, 2019)

added well known members in this thread.

if anybody else wants to add me. my code is:-

3928 6661 1730


----------



## kireto182 (Aug 29, 2019)

hi I'm from Louisiana my code is 587168245430 I send gifts as much as I can


----------



## junelala1226 (Aug 30, 2019)

Level 39 (Korea South) friend code : 5221 2108 0473
Level 36 (Korea South) friend code : 7300 1817 4813


----------



## Jinni1130 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi guys! I’m from south korea.
Code : 5978 3534 8040
Add me


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Aug 31, 2019)

We have enough


----------



## junelala1226 (Sep 1, 2019)

i need friends a lots : *3189 9605 3896*  plz...


----------



## Asha (Sep 1, 2019)

Enough thanks


----------



## novehache (Sep 1, 2019)

thanks! l


----------



## Jinni1130 (Sep 2, 2019)

My friend code : 0539 0085 2216
he work the company has pokcet stop.
He always send a gift.


----------



## kiki128 (Sep 3, 2019)

japan

7401 8602 0038


----------



## Sunguard (Sep 3, 2019)

8779 1229 9845
Moscow, Russia
Exchanging gifts, making besties with long ranged friends around the world

Traveling alot, willing to trade in person
Adding everyone, would like to have somebody from Japan or California
Raiding with a big party in moscow - have something to trade
Will invite you to a big raid once you get in Moscow

Want to chat with people around the world and prefer those who chat.

Please add me on telegram if possible
@Sunguard (t dot me/SunGuard)


----------



## DomeWarNetFrei (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for a lot of new friends. It's enough


----------



## yoscenery (Sep 7, 2019)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Machineheart (Sep 7, 2019)

Croatia
4285 0215 2450
6095 2908 6520


----------



## minkh (Sep 9, 2019)

0176 3978 7187(40)
4973 8006 5357(40)
2415 5907 9847(40)
9192 3877 9064(36)


----------



## Jwen (Sep 10, 2019)

6134 4680 5534


----------



## Iluna (Sep 10, 2019)

1779 8382 4985
i need gifts for the egg event, thank you, greetings from spain


----------



## Kibu (Sep 12, 2019)

1239 5867 5079


----------



## Doblete (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks to those who added.


----------



## guarreras (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola soy de Barcelona, mí código es :
773201673396


----------



## Martinsamuelsen85 (Sep 13, 2019)

*123148840045*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

123148840045


----------



## DarthMickeyVII (Sep 13, 2019)

0381 2068 2552


----------



## jayjay123 (Sep 15, 2019)

Pick me!!!

1940 1021 7615

Thank you 





Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOVOVO (Sep 17, 2019)

9695 2085 9469
7664 5695 0296
0354 8896 3357
0302 4319 4492
3408 0555 0456
0236 4357 1188
9695 2085 9469
8405 5455 6752 -


----------



## BOVOVO (Sep 17, 2019)

1934 3667 0349
9695 2085 9469
7664 5695 0296
0354 8896 3357
0302 4319 4492
3408 0555 0456
0236 4357 1188
9695 2085 9469
8405 5455 6752 -


----------



## cinegang2 (Sep 18, 2019)

An event has been added to the game code to exchange for 10,000 km Pokemon

I live in Korea and want friends from *Newyork, Philladelphia, washington, Ontario(CA), Quebec(CA)* who are 10,000 kilometers away


closed


----------



## SionKim (Sep 19, 2019)

6838 6446 1427

4909 0667 3067


----------



## Chwang (Sep 21, 2019)

2208 8561 3330
1576 8496 1095 
Thx


----------



## Karmeliet2302 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello I'm French go add me into your friends ! My code is

 4267 9490 2053

And the code to my girlfriend is : 4696 1658 5348


----------



## Pikachu567 (Sep 24, 2019)

2654 9679 1086
South korea


----------



## Anael (Sep 24, 2019)

Close
Thx


----------



## Iluna (Sep 25, 2019)

:3


----------



## Navydragon1217 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi friends no more posts for me.


----------



## nobubu (Sep 26, 2019)

1186 5015 6193

Sapporo, Japan


----------



## coffeeya (Sep 27, 2019)

enough

thanks!


----------



## Melt1208 (Sep 27, 2019)

4979 5119 0921
6179 1702 0812
5478 9048 5987
I'm korean! American plz add


----------



## 2jae (Sep 27, 2019)

from south korea

lv40 2sdongdong 1029-0299-3849
lv40 2jae  3556-4208-0040
lv40 2chanraptore 1634-9118-2277

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

south korea

lv40 3556-4208-0040
lv40 1029-0299-3849
lv40 1634-9118-2277

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

from south korea

lv40 2sdongdong 1029-0299-3849
lv40 2jae 3556-4208-0040
lv40 2chanraptore 1634-9118-2277


----------



## Germannny1856 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey im from Germany very activ 4x lvl 40 add pls 
3858 3254 2680


----------



## PrincesSkyline (Sep 27, 2019)

No more requests


----------



## jiw1220 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm Korean!! I want Brasilianer friends
Because 10000km!!!
4444 9998 9304
6666 5836 1280


----------



## jiw1220 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm Korean. I want South America gift!

Beacuse 10000km!

Let's exchange gifts.


4444 9998 9304 - 1st

6666 5836 1280 - 2nd

8888 3182 3231 - 3rd

5555 4293 5257 - 4th


----------



## DarkBioCore (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi
I'm from Germany 
1304 9529 7939


----------



## dynamozx (Sep 27, 2019)

■여자계정 Lv.40
WHITELYNXZX   /인스 /   8809 8870 5285
RHINOHORNZX /미스틱/ 4968 6538 4447
LYNXTAILZX      /발러 /    5698 0558 2967

■남자계정 Lv.40
OVERKILLZX    /인스 /   7963 7735 3188
RAVENOUSZX /미스틱/ 4874 6351 4140
DEICIDEZX      /발러 /    7970 0625 7931

■ 보조계정
GALLADEZX       /인스 /    5085 9985 8257
DEATHBLOWZX /미스틱/ 7427 2880 7419
SOULFISTZX      /발러 /    6685 0958 1422
GAROUZX           /인스 /    1071 0830 0496

I live in Korea.
You want to be friends with people who live far away.
Previously, the six accounts above have registered foreign friends.
If the above 6 accounts are already friends with you
If you can not register friends
Try the four accounts added.
Please register a friend.
Please do well.


----------



## 2jae (Sep 27, 2019)

South korea

Lv40  1634 9118 2277

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

South  korea

Lv40  1634 9118  2277

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Rep. Korea
Lv40  1029 0299 3849


----------



## 2jae (Sep 27, 2019)

Lv40 1634  9118  2277
korea, south

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Suoth kore
1634  9118 2277
Level 40


----------



## Anael (Sep 27, 2019)

End thx


----------



## Fredbilbao (Sep 27, 2019)

From Spain, Australia or NZ

0341 7783 2066


----------



## Ingin (Sep 28, 2019)

한국에서

2534 0976 1897
8441 2352 9657
4149 2147 9171


----------



## Ingin (Sep 28, 2019)

From south korea

2534 0976 1897
8441 2352 9657
4149 2147 9171

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Korea 
9103 2212 5067 
8870 1459 2724 
8688 4351 3607


----------



## Shiau-Han (Sep 28, 2019)

2708 9517 1221
Form Taiwan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2708 9517 1221
From Taiwan


----------



## hanaki2245 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looking for friends from Japan
6210 2290 2522


----------



## 5ailorsn (Sep 28, 2019)

5ailorsn here 
Want presents from beautiful Vienna?
Add me  8578 3141 9536


----------



## 5ailorsn (Sep 28, 2019)

5ailorsn here 
Want presents from beautiful Vienna?
Add me  8578 3141 9536


----------



## TGY3U (Sep 29, 2019)

enough
Thank you


----------



## CyclopSW (Sep 29, 2019)

8888 9282 4500
Canada


----------



## AludraLegal (Sep 29, 2019)

I am a lv40 player searching for a friend for 10k km Trader Quest based in Germany, so e.g. NZ or Australia would Work: 1295 9999 1565


----------



## Axido (Sep 29, 2019)

Me and my girlfriend are still looking for friends, mostly for exchanging gifts and those beautiful EXP boosts.
We're located in Berlin Town, Germanland.

Me: 4493 8238 5800
Her: 3061 7157 3070


----------



## shjeon0208 (Sep 29, 2019)

level 34
1481 4609 2005, korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

level34
1481 4609 2005 
korea


----------



## CyclopSW (Sep 29, 2019)

Lots of overseas friends requests that my main, so here's my alt.

8461 1349 7101
Toronto, Canada


----------



## Cdlzt (Sep 29, 2019)

0811 2717 7232 please add me, from The Netherlands, not overly fussy on location but New Zealand, Australia and Argentina handy for the 10,000km trade


----------



## RyanNeko (Sep 29, 2019)

Het, om looking for trainers from new zealand or australie
My code 1036 9929 0587 i kick others


----------



## kod33 (Sep 30, 2019)

hi! 
from Korea
my trainer code 7367 8566 5443

thanx!


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 30, 2019)

Im now full again


----------



## me49d (Sep 30, 2019)

저는 한국 사람입니다 
9423 0719 7583


----------



## OneDariusz (Sep 30, 2019)

From Germany / The Netherlands. Need Friends from Australia or New Zealand: 6409 5085 3406


----------



## Fayenne (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey there, i nerd trainers chat are form new zealand  or Australië 
Pls add me 0948 2842 6883


----------



## Bikerg11 (Oct 1, 2019)

Joueur français 
7387 0609 0311
9595 3867 8024
8393 0814 3349

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[QUOTE = "Bikerg11, post: 8810507, member: 475175"] Joueur français
7387 0609 0311 

9595 3867 8024

8393 0814 3349 [/ QUOTE]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[QUOTE = "Bikerg11, post: 8810507, member: 475175"] Joueur français
7387 0609 0311, 
9595 3867 8024, 
8393 0814 3349

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## sutemon (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi!
I'm from JAPAN!
1402 1711 3841
I need friends from South America,NY,Spain,Portugal etc..


----------



## Morgionman (Oct 1, 2019)

Kaosw0rld from Barcelona Spain
For 10000 km code friends

4922 2299 1877

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My wife. Kekalagangrel and QuecaGangrel from Barcelona too. Spain.
For 10000 kms code friends. 

877039631137
594170040017


----------



## PikachuTrainr5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey!
PikachuTrainr5
I'm from the USA
I need some friends on Pokémon Go
My Dad, sister and nephews do too
here are our codes:
My Code: _*8582 5116 6996*_


Add us all
we will accept all invitations and will open and send gifts as often as we can

Names~
My Pokémon Go Name: PikachuTrainr5



((EDIT---
      If you are on Facebook please reply with your facebook name so I can add you and we can talk))

(( EDIT--- 
       Dad, my sister and my nephews said they don't have enough gifts right now so I had to take them off. Might re-add them at a later date
       I don't have many gifts either so my gift-sending is behind. I'll open and send when I can))


----------



## sutemon (Oct 1, 2019)

thanks,closed!


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm a level 40 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to make some XP together.
I'm looking for friends, daily players, outside Europe.

My code: 8356 1376 0513.

Cheers


----------



## Iluna (Oct 2, 2019)

friends account new on the game add her plz 
3510 0055 7232
from spain, ty


----------



## Hayeon (Oct 3, 2019)

5847 5074 6217 kor


----------



## Hayeon (Oct 3, 2019)

980616695628 kor


----------



## wixvrjcng (Oct 4, 2019)

8997 5550 0668 korea


----------



## wixvrjcng (Oct 4, 2019)

8997 5550 0668 korea


----------



## wixvrjcng (Oct 4, 2019)

8997 5550 0668 kotea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8997 5550 0668 korea


----------



## BiGDrey (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello, I'm from France and this is my code, add me:


----------



## tommayer2000 (Oct 5, 2019)

0556 2950 2072
from germany. 
looking for ppl far away


----------



## Teacher917 (Oct 7, 2019)

add friend's.!!

4946 9084 0734
7585 9531 9416
7783 4365 9105


----------



## eskimodog1 (Oct 9, 2019)

5148 6607 3616
0676 0880 6559
from TAIWAN


----------



## Alumbra (Oct 10, 2019)

From Spain
9790 0323 1396


----------



## Marshal1988 (Oct 11, 2019)

[QUOTE = "mrKit44, сообщение: 8677032, участник: 477019"] Привет! Мы из россии
0036 9986 1266
7745 8805 5134 [/ QUOTE]
Привет. Отзовись если прочтешь. Я Marshal1988. Телеграм @Marshal19881


----------



## Chudy2001 (Oct 13, 2019)

7826-6596-4939


----------



## taro55 (Oct 14, 2019)

I live in Japan. Add me please. My friend code is 7652 3254 4839.


----------



## Swedenxian (Oct 16, 2019)

2711 4495 3948 from sweden

Collecting friendship xp en masse. I,ll send gifts daily. I will accept anyone,
however be aware that I,ll be Deleting anyone that does not open my gift for several days.
I,ll put up a message on my buddy to let you know what time I intend
to open your gift to trigger great ultra or best friend.


----------



## Hodor (Oct 16, 2019)

I live in Argentina. Add me pls. My code is 1696 8484 3106


----------



## dukeeee (Oct 17, 2019)

I have Lv 40 3account
i live in S.Korea

9772 4170 3263
5493 9753 0429
3542 8198 7965


----------



## bbertram86 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go finally added friends, trading etc. So it's time for a Pokemon Go Friend Code thread!
> *I will no longer be taking anymore friend requests from this thread.* Please continue to use this thread to share your own code though!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1387 3313 5221 
Play everyday


----------



## Vince_199 (Oct 19, 2019)

8632 1086 1192 Lvl 37
Germany


----------



## Kim_s_w (Oct 21, 2019)

안녕하세요.
좋은 하루되세요.


----------



## Vince_199 (Oct 24, 2019)

8632 1086 1192 Lvl 37
Germany

6994 2930 9198 lvl 32 germany

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Wepil (Oct 25, 2019)

Let's start a good friendship in Pokémon GO! My Coach code is 9873 5586 2062 I'm from Chile


----------



## Hodor (Oct 25, 2019)

HI, this is my


Hodor said:


> I live in Argentina. Add me pls. My code is 1696 8484 3106 / 7507 4357 7394


----------



## antscom (Oct 26, 2019)

My friend code is

0831 0669 1566

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## JJN (Oct 28, 2019)

Cant sent everyday. 
930580962315


----------



## Sliter (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm from Brazil, have a pokestop near home BUT NOT CLOSE ENOUGH /cough

[]
(also fell free to call here to chat, trade and stuff)
also If I liked your post I added you xD

Edit:
I've got a lot of friends now lol but if you want DM for the code


----------



## jayjay123 (Oct 29, 2019)

Add me for gifts from South Africa!

4581 8607 9702


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Oct 29, 2019)

1859 8302 2515 from sweden.
I,d like to exchange gifts to amass friendship XP.


----------



## novehache (Nov 8, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## mrKit44 (Nov 10, 2019)

Russia 
1206 3532 6900


----------



## NanaG (Nov 11, 2019)

I am new to the game. please send me a friend request

5028 9139 0977

Thank you


----------



## siner (Nov 12, 2019)

9740 6311 4037


----------



## Kathalena83 (Nov 13, 2019)

Add  me Presse.
5076 1708 4394


----------



## Swedenxian (Nov 13, 2019)

2711 4495 3948

8323 7898 4639
2149 4520 7666
5058 5249 3034

I live in sweden and have a pokestop right on my apartment.
will send and open as much as I,m able to collect much friendship XP.


----------



## ParzivalSJD (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello, I am a coach of Barcelona level 35, I would like to make friends with Japan, I am an active player, my friend code is: 1462 3606 5007 Thank you very much.


----------



## siner (Nov 18, 2019)

4778 7928 2535


----------



## yoscenery (Nov 18, 2019)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Serhat (Nov 18, 2019)

I need help for to be 40 level
9782 4113 2736 
0169 2525 9813 add me pls

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0169 2525 9813 
9782 4113 2736
Yardımına ihtiyacım var seviye 40 olmak için


----------



## minkh (Nov 18, 2019)

0176 3978 7187(40)

4973 8006 5357(40)

2415 5907 9847(40)

9192 3877 9064(38)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

0176 3978 7187(40)
4973 8006 5357(40)
2415 5907 9847(40)
9192 3877 9064(38)


----------



## siner (Nov 19, 2019)

9740 6311 4037
8743 4623 8160
6296 2816 6032


----------



## novehache (Nov 21, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Gloomyfox (Nov 25, 2019)

나는 한국에 산다.
매일 선물을 보내겠습니다.
집 안에 PokeStops가 있습니다! 

*6122 6061 0716*


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Nov 26, 2019)

I am looking for motivated trainer for xp leveling.
I do not send gifts, but I open every day without exception.
To coordinate ultra / best friends just send me a message.

Do not send me a friend request if you do not play daily.

1515 9274 0383
1280 3647 9720
0009 2904 4218


----------



## ParzivalSJD (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello, I am a coach of Barcelona level 38. I would like to make friends from other countries, my friend code is: 9526 8512 9949. Thank you.


----------



## Sung-Min (Nov 28, 2019)

I`m from S. Korea
Please add friend code. 
Thanks, 

8194 0653 1991

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, I`m from S.Korea. 

Please add friend code. 

Thanks, 

8194 0653 1991


----------



## Amiguete (Nov 29, 2019)

Abro y devuelvo 1183 4379 3176


----------



## Swedenxian (Nov 29, 2019)

8323 7898 4639


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Nov 29, 2019)

5058 5249 3034


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 29, 2019)

7852 2269 0470 (DjoeNtje - Mystic - LVL40)







Belgium - Flanders

Siince i'm most of the time in hospital with no pokostop or gym i can't send gifts, but i open every gift i get till BF


----------



## Sokar (Nov 30, 2019)

1810 3652 6576


----------



## Talloldleftie (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m from Canada. Looking for new friends. 9229 0861 1297


----------



## 700kkr (Nov 30, 2019)

0097 1026 8779
korea


----------



## Sung-Min (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi, I`m from S. Korea and I wanna make a friend. 

8194 0653 1991


----------



## secretclean (Dec 7, 2019)

2478 1198 9655
Josh - Maine, USA



Spoiler


----------



## caiin (Dec 9, 2019)

My Code: 001099840931 / 523504836712 / 622263422940


----------



## so2def (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi i’m 36 lev

from KOREA

7472 6674 2933


----------



## Xen0 (Dec 14, 2019)

Lvl 40 Hesse Germany + some friends

9427 5087 2856

4064 4754 4704

9858 4212 9954


----------



## Chudy2001 (Dec 16, 2019)

8303-0974-6569


----------



## Serhat (Dec 16, 2019)

0169 2525 9813 (eğitim seviyesi 39) can you Send me become trainer level 40. There is no pokestop nearby. İ need TL40 to add pokestop. Please help me and Send gift please


----------



## tomo213 (Dec 20, 2019)

2784 3920 5383 South Korea


----------



## yukorin (Dec 24, 2019)

Level40 from TOKYO JAPAN
8814 2814 7666
4454 8987 1790
3017 4507 5252
3639 2750 3527


----------



## Ryuubi34 (Dec 24, 2019)

2149 4520 7666 and 8323 7898 4639 two accounts from sweden trying send and open as many gift as possible every day.


----------



## Swedenxian (Dec 24, 2019)

2711 4495 3948 very active player who send gifts daily. please only add if you intend to open gifts.


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 24, 2019)

1183 4379 3176 Abro y devuelvo


----------



## antscom (Dec 25, 2019)

My friend code is

0831 0669 1566

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## Otjuh74 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi there,

i'm surching for players for account swapping pm or mail me:
[email protected]

Grtz otjuh74


----------



## ClicheW (Dec 28, 2019)

Im from South Korea, Seoul 
code :3313 2841 7301
online everyday


----------



## wingchen (Dec 29, 2019)

2670 0288 9497 thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2670 0288 9497 
3983 3439 9932

thanks


----------



## novehache (Dec 29, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Giank44 (Dec 31, 2019)

3088 7934 3240
From South Korea.
Give you presents everyday for free


----------



## masaka91 (Jan 3, 2020)

9931 3115 2481
from Japan


----------



## ev2 (Jan 5, 2020)

3755 4677 0181

 Add Me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3755 4677 0181
Korea Add Me!


----------



## DY_Shin (Jan 6, 2020)

2447 6727 3695
Level 32 from South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2447 6727 3695
Level 32 Form South Korea


----------



## B0V0V0 (Jan 6, 2020)

3408 0555 0456


----------



## ekaroux (Jan 7, 2020)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 6714 0532 9980!


----------



## Asha (Jan 10, 2020)

Lv40 Player from Sydney Australia - add me for gifts and battles - 4450 3019 3982


----------



## seodovin (Jan 13, 2020)

안녕하세요, 저는 한국에서 왔으며 이것은 내 코드입니다.

1562 8403 2548


----------



## seodovin (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm from korea and this is my code, add me:

1562 8403 2548


----------



## Hakcok5 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm stay in Spain.

Code 5882 5993 6161


----------



## Juanmi (Jan 15, 2020)

I need to find the Hong Kong princessjoe code, delete it by mistake


----------



## antscom (Jan 17, 2020)

My friend code is

0831 0669 1566

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## kytkytkytk (Jan 17, 2020)

1979 6324 9787-대한민국


----------



## kytkytkytk (Jan 17, 2020)

1979 6324 9787- 대한민국 LV : 35


----------



## MerrynBancouk (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi let's be friends

Add me up

0581 6272 7639


----------



## ClicheW (Jan 19, 2020)

m from South Korea, Seoul 
code : 4634 7506 1524
online everyday


----------



## Masteratrox (Jan 19, 2020)

2792 2563 8874
7923 8014 6093
0967 9309 6878


----------



## yoscenery (Jan 21, 2020)

from Japan(lv40 mystic)

I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
I can send a gift almost everyday.

9922 3337 1500


----------



## Choko12222125 (Jan 28, 2020)

4170 8402 3948


----------



## Lislli2312 (Jan 28, 2020)

8239 4373 5716 
please!!!


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2020)

yoscenery said:


> from Japan(lv40 mystic)
> 
> I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.)
> I can send a gift almost everyday.
> ...


hi, man, been playing this game about 2 years, but still at 28lv cauz i don't travel very often on my feet lol
here's my code, I'm from Italy, everyone feel free to add me.
*
7494 9455 1506*


----------



## Alikoudsi (Jan 30, 2020)

Im ali koudsi 30 yr old male from melboune australia tomastown 3074 60 cedar street  add my pokemon go trainer id code is  8113 8304 1578 and my mobile number is 

#            0421871816


----------



## masaka91 (Jan 31, 2020)

9931 3115 2481
from Japan


----------



## tapefive (Feb 1, 2020)

End


----------



## okakinotane (Feb 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Woodwest7 (Feb 7, 2020)

From uk but travel loads, so gifts from all over, trainer code 6526 0515 7067


----------



## Mycha025 (Feb 7, 2020)

Gifts from Poland: 0265 9255 4470


----------



## Sokar (Feb 8, 2020)

And me plis my code is 173254601297
Mi region is spain


----------



## GoAndTakeSome2 (Feb 10, 2020)

8691 5857 3036
from KOREA
thank you 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8691 5857 3036
From Korea
Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel (Feb 13, 2020)

From Brazil
Thanx! \m/


----------



## Swedenxian (Feb 15, 2020)

2711 4495 3948 I send gifts every day.


----------



## vonManstein (Feb 16, 2020)

1185 0448 6523
1433 7892 7625

Thanks!


----------



## LvCats841 (Feb 20, 2020)

I and my friend needs some friends especially who send gifts at the events.
Also looking for few who lives very far away from Japan.

I’m TL40,playing by walking so sometimes can’t send back gifts but will do my best.

My friend is TL40,active daily player and he will always send gifts back.

Our codes are

0208 7236 5632 (LvCats841)
1717 8790 9262 (Suppaman0302)
1003 3683 9645 (tahe0317/active player)

From Japan


----------



## yoscenery (Feb 21, 2020)

please add my friend who in Japan.

086082455949


----------



## hohohoha304 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi
I'm valor team!
I'm live Korea.

Friend code 
7030 3525 7207 (LV 34)
0304 0249 5022 (LV 34)
9752 1641 2202 (LV 37)

Nice to meat you


----------



## carlflesch1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Level 18 code 5420 4680 5692 
South Korean

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



carlflesch1234 said:


> Level 18 code 5420 4680 5692
> South Korean


I have double poke stop ! please add me


----------



## Kendrickoo (Feb 22, 2020)

tsurusaru said:


> I'm a Japanese Pokemon trainer. I'd like to do a gift exchange.
> 0626 3893 3833


Hey! We're lucky friends now, what would you like to trade?


----------



## Sevenbolts (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello! 
I give Gifts every single day and I hope to reach the Tier of "Best Friend" with some of you to gain the best exp. possible!
Add me:
8031 6029 8078


----------



## NoNAND (Feb 25, 2020)

Sevenbolts said:


> Hello!
> I give Gifts every single day and I hope to reach the Tier of "Best Friend" with some of you to gain the best exp. possible!
> Add me:
> 8031 6029 8078


Same here
Add me

5410 3944 1849


----------



## Sevenbolts (Feb 27, 2020)

My friend's friend code: 2112 5509 8693


----------



## NoNAND (Feb 27, 2020)

Sevenbolts said:


> My friend's code: 2112 5509 8693


Sent you a friend request please accept it.


----------



## Chudy2001 (Mar 5, 2020)

4586 8769 9265 Poland  40 Level


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 14, 2020)

For those interested, and still playing,
*4833 8220 4710
*
Doing my own self-imposed challenge... I'm up to trainer level 36, _team-less_. Hoping to make it to level 40 before deciding, or before Niantic arbitrarily raises the level cap.


----------



## Sapphire01 (Mar 14, 2020)

8083 1349 4713
I need a friend to complete a mission


----------



## Vampant (Mar 15, 2020)

1784 8626 6335


----------



## ProfJYK (Mar 19, 2020)

3949 7525 3482 South Korea
 I'll wait for your request!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3949 7525 3482 South Korea
I'll wait for your request


----------



## mrKit44 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi
733459618553
Russia


----------



## eckyjunior (Mar 24, 2020)

144703890528

From Australia. 

Doing this because I need gifts not xp so will let everyone who adds lucky egg their themselves if they need to level


----------



## masaka91 (Mar 24, 2020)

from Japan
9931 3115 2481

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## stevenk (Mar 27, 2020)

from greece
3318 9343 8696


----------



## Actffe35 (Mar 29, 2020)

8737-6034-6125 Korea me
5306-2304-1088 Korea freinds 1
8908-4699-0656 Korea freinds 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



stevenk said:


> from greece
> 3318 9343 8696


8737-6034-6125 Korea me
5306-2304-1088 Korea freinds 1
8908-4699-0656 Korea freinds 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ProfJYK said:


> 3949 7525 3482 South Korea
> I'll wait for your request!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


8737-6034-6125 Korea me
5306-2304-1088 Korea freinds 1
8908-4699-0656 Korea freinds 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8737-6034-6125 Korea me
5306-2304-1088 Korea freinds 1
8908-4699-0656 Korea freinds 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8737-6034-6125 Korea me
5306-2304-1088 Korea freinds 1
8908-4699-0656 Korea freinds 2


----------



## ZIGZAGOORY (Mar 29, 2020)

7423 1246 6054
KR.


Be my colleague!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

7423 1246 6054

South KR, 

Hey, Be my colleague!


----------



## Fatrat (Mar 31, 2020)

5972 4874 1937
Im from Germany and need some gifts to get my last 800k xp to lvl 40


----------



## Sokar (Apr 2, 2020)

8138 1271 7390need friends


Sokar said:


> Add active players
> 7398 9800 6156
> 6874 9926 1646
> 1810 3652 6576
> ...


----------



## Dingeling (Apr 5, 2020)

My daughter is looking for Pokémon Friends around the world.
Pls add:

3385 7100 0559


----------



## Germannny1856 (Apr 9, 2020)

6713 7802 4122

Im from Germany have a home stop


----------



## Ishzark (Apr 10, 2020)

7749-8579-8778

posted my code here a few months ago, figured that maybe a repost will help :v

I don't care about the xp, only want the eggs from the gifts - when the day happens when we level up the friendship, just keep a present and open it when you feel like it :v


----------



## 7Pokeking9 (Apr 10, 2020)

Germany NRW

2546 0543 7603
8228 4811 8845

THANKS


----------



## Zeddllllll (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello

Im from S.Korea I have a 2 stop in home

I don't care about the xp, only want the eggs from the gifts

40 Lv x 2

end


----------



## guarreras (Apr 13, 2020)

Soy de Barcelona:
4427 5729 4572


----------



## Otjuh74 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi there,

i'm surching for players for (second) account swapping, to make the pokedex complete 

Mail me:
[email protected]

Grtz otjuh74


----------



## Zeddllllll (Apr 19, 2020)

END


----------



## tapefive (Apr 19, 2020)

Thx


----------



## novehache (Apr 22, 2020)

2829 1273 5045
1944 4563 5562

Thanks 10!


----------



## jk25649 (Apr 27, 2020)

9630 4373 1983
kor


----------



## Tim8urpokemon (Apr 29, 2020)

Tim8urpokemon
Trainer code: 219919488451
Team mystic
From Ohio, USA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Tim8urpokemon
Trainer code: 219919488451
From United States


----------



## Dingeling (May 8, 2020)

Looking for Friends.....
I am from Germany 

9522 7526 8344


----------



## elitek (May 9, 2020)

korea level14
2408 4884 6433


----------



## elitek (May 9, 2020)

korea level22
063876395213


----------



## elitek (May 15, 2020)

lv30 korea
661867143161


----------



## AbominableSJD (May 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm a new Pokemon Go Trainer, I live in Spain, Barcelona, I would like to make friends from all over the world, my friend code is: 2145 6167 5349.
Thank you very much and greetings from Barcelona.


----------



## ShizzleLoco (May 15, 2020)

2882 6299 8929


----------



## Zylow (May 21, 2020)

9887 2460 3423 me 
3082 5373 0940 friend1
0169 2525 9813 friend2 please add me and friends


----------



## Germannny1856 (May 22, 2020)

Hey im from Germany

6477 3195 6047

Sub acc

1070 7248 0438


----------



## gelbriable (May 26, 2020)

From Bavaria, Level 32
6764 2627 2772


----------



## ChernobylSJD (May 29, 2020)

Hello, I am a coach from Barcelona Spain, my coach number is 2989 4838 5254 I play every day, I would like to make new friends, Thank you.


----------



## airrich (Jun 2, 2020)

9294 7790 5212


----------



## apmmg (Jun 2, 2020)

my trainer code is 2666 5192 2047
lets be friends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my trainer code is 2666 5192 2047
lets  be friends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

pardon me 
sub 0859 7629 9964


----------



## RRGrunt (Jun 3, 2020)

Level 34 from Germany NRW ^^
8981 9273 2319


----------



## PKD (Jun 6, 2020)

8001 2475 6951  KOREA


----------



## Davide86 (Jun 7, 2020)

*Hi everyone,
We are 8Alby6 (Liv. 40)
and N27AvalonSylva (Liv. 40)
we are from Sardinia (Italy),
please add us. ✌*

*1734 2030 0611
/*
*9716 7404 7559*


----------



## Atomwik (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone interested in a project to share regional pokemons please send mail to 

*[email protected]*

We are a small Group of players from different continents but we need some more from regions we don't cover. 

Canada (Edmonton or area where you have Pachirisu) /Alaska
New Zeeland/Samoa/Fiji (yes, the ever elusive Relicanth….)
Egypt / Greece (Crete…..)
Florida/South and North Carolina

Please be at least lvl 32 and fluent in English. More info will follow in email contacts​


----------



## citron (Jun 11, 2020)

*7792 5560 4962*
*2842 4140 0488
KR
*


----------



## citron (Jun 11, 2020)

*7792 5560 4962*
*2842 4140 0488
KR
*


----------



## tapefive (Jun 11, 2020)

Done


----------



## rei19 (Jun 13, 2020)

Delete the post.


----------



## melonx (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm from Korea.

361990671621


----------



## yoscenery (Jun 18, 2020)

9922 3337 1500

I can sent you a gift almost every day from Japan


----------



## jk25649 (Jun 27, 2020)

3430 2655 0391
from kr


----------



## Miyabi (Jun 28, 2020)

Delete the post.


----------



## jk2564 (Jun 29, 2020)

9630 4373 1983
Korea


----------



## Koreagirl (Jul 7, 2020)

5378 9125 6366

korea 27 female

5378 9125 6366

GL~ PLZ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, I am 27 years old.

I'm Korean. 

You all know kpop, right?

I'm as pretty as a Kpop idol singer.

 I'm a great beauty, sexy and cute.

And I prepared a lot of gifts.
 Would you like to exchange gifts with me?

Then, sign me up as a friend.

My code is  5378 9125 6366

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi, I am 27 years old.

I'm Korean. 

You all know kpop, right?

I'm as pretty as a Kpop idol singer.

 I'm a great beauty, sexy and cute.

And I prepared a lot of gifts.
 Would you like to exchange gifts with me?

Then, sign me up as a friend.

My code is

5378 9125 6366


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 18, 2020)

Acorn70b from South Africa:
8025 2477 9574


----------



## rei19 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi!
I'm from Japan and this is my code, add me :

7244 5938 2143 [TL40]
7907 9365 0969 [TL40]
4154 2863 1409 [TL40]

Let's enjoy GOFes2020!


----------



## discoschnupfen (Jul 25, 2020)

Germany

3196 0897 2453


----------



## Ishie6834 (Jul 25, 2020)

2956 6114 4954


----------



## JJN (Jul 25, 2020)

108069007707
103515754801
Friends for Go fest. 
Finland


----------



## sirhc1982 (Jul 25, 2020)

6440 3911 5162

Go Fest!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

6440 3911 5162

Go Fest!


----------



## Joduckgoo (Jul 26, 2020)

Plz add me on pokemon go my friend code is:  0673 5639 6711
i have lots of gifts to give and invite to boss
From South Korea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plz add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 0673 5639 6711
i have lots of gifts to give and invite to boss
From South Korea lv36


----------



## citron (Jul 26, 2020)

190843434105
kr


----------



## Narunarunaru (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello
we are a french couple, we are both lvl 40

here our friends codes : 

Me red team : 5623 5594 3692
My BF blue team :3507 4317 7334


----------



## gyun (Aug 1, 2020)

Plz add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 3417 7728 1130
i have lots of gifts to give and invite to boss
From South Korea

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! —

Plz add me on pokemon go my friend code is: 3417 7728 1130
i have lots of gifts to give and invite to boss
From South Korea lv34


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 6, 2020)

Hospitalfriend asked me to add his code.

9031 5151 0252 (Belgium / West Flanders)

can’t send many but can open max everyday (there’s no gym/stop on the hospital)

thx


----------



## MajorVardowin (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey I am from Germany Preise and me

3260 9944 5641


----------



## jangyuna (Aug 19, 2020)

888 5734 8674

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

8888 5734 8674


----------



## yoshiFr (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi, 
He're is my friend code : 5743 1561 1539
Can send gifts every day.
From France

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi,
Here is my friend code : 5743 1561 1539
Can send gifts every day or open.
From France


----------



## CDMRaphael (Aug 22, 2020)

From Korea add me
I'm looking for a friend, and I want you to know me a lot.

Friend code : *6005 4584 8152*
Friend code : *3090 1993 6623*

Friend code : *6059 6550 2325*
Friend code : *6725 5321 7603*


----------



## Anael (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi, I'm a level 40 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to exchange gifts, battle and raid together.

I'm looking for friends, daily players, outside Europe.

My code: 8356 1376 0513.

Cheers


----------



## pamidoca (Sep 5, 2020)

9544 8548 1876
9064 9209 7140

Thanks


----------



## Fudisejnsisis (Sep 6, 2020)

From Seattle, Washington USA, play daily and send gifts, looking for friends from across the world, hopefully more from Europe and Africa!
5984 8763 1800


----------



## antscom (Sep 25, 2020)

my friend code is

2393 4942 2593

Happy to return any gifts! from KOREA


----------



## CoCoNutKiSs (Sep 29, 2020)

*Very active players looking for daily gifters for XP grinding. Guaranteed gift every day.*

We are very active players from Germany, that sends out gifts every day and only looking for dedicated daily gifters for XP grinding to best friends.

If you don’t send or open for 2-3 consecutive days, we will remove you, so if you can’t do this please ignore this post.

Also, feel free to send me a PM with your username if you want me to coordinate lucky eggs with you.

Please add both Accounts:

1515 9274 0383

1280 3647 9720


----------



## ddelgi (Oct 1, 2020)

Korea lv36  1646 4800 6273

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1646 4800 6273    korea  lv 36


----------



## SkyCastle (Oct 4, 2020)

level 30. I have many gifts!
9549 8733 3977 from Korea


----------



## Tri-Z (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m looking for some players that are interested in raiding at night. I live on the east coast in USA and is 12:45am Eastern standard time here now. I’d love to get some friends and have raids going on in dif time zones to invite me. So that way I can raid after 9:30pm when most raids are done here for the night. And when night time for u I can send invites to raids from here. Pm me if interested
And if we are friends in game already feel free to send pm. In game name 250TriZ


----------



## masaka91 (Oct 17, 2020)

From Japan.
My friend code is 9931 3115 2481.


----------



## mrKit44 (Oct 17, 2020)

Russia, Kostroma
707988444105


----------



## Jinair (Oct 18, 2020)

8612 7983 8746
korea


----------



## Chudy2001 (Oct 20, 2020)

2285-9250-2904 Poland


----------



## Jinair (Oct 23, 2020)

당신이 나에게 선물을 주면 내가 바로 당신에게 줄 것입니다.
8612 7983 8746 Korea


----------



## SkyCastle (Oct 23, 2020)

raid and gift!
9549 8733 3977
level 34 from korea


----------



## Zjwaemke (Nov 8, 2020)

9368 8778 7572
From The Netherlands 
Live next to 2 gyms and 1 stop
Daily gifts


----------



## Kimjaewon (Nov 9, 2020)

From korea
5873 5888 5808


----------



## Kimjaewon (Nov 9, 2020)

From korea
5873 5888 5808


----------



## Kimjaewon (Nov 9, 2020)

From korea
5873 5888 5808

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

From korea
Everyday play
5873 5888 5808


----------



## Sevenbolts (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello!
My friend code is *8031 6029 8078*
Feel free to add me.
I accept Gifts _every single day_ and I give them as soon as I have some.
My goal is always to achieve the status of Best Friend to obtain EXP to reach LVL 40.
Cya in game


----------



## LvCats841 (Nov 17, 2020)

One of my active friend is looking for overseas friends who lives very very far away from Japan and to get 7km eggs
If you lives far away from Japan and can send him gifts everyday, pls add him as your friend
Of course he will send back gifts

His trainer code is 
5326 0126 2523 (ken07251027)


----------



## yukorin (Nov 19, 2020)

8814 2814 7666
4454 8987 1790
3639 2750 3527

from JAPAN

I'm Japanese Pokémon GO player and belongs to Team BLUE #40.

Looking for friends who are able to play raid battles and exchange some gifts. Let me know if you're interested, and hope you gonna be a big friend on Pokémon GO!!


----------



## Swedenxian (Nov 21, 2020)

8483 2798 6786
8104 4472 0132
5579 0904 5955
0454 7570 4648

I intend to play very seriously to level up before the end of the year.


----------



## Flomoth (Nov 22, 2020)

From Uruguay: 0411 5743 0922


----------



## discoschnupfen (Nov 23, 2020)

I´m looking for worldwide friends to raid.

Germany

3196 0897 2453


----------



## dynamozx00 (Nov 24, 2020)

1) 5698 0558 2967/ V/ Lv40/ LYNXTAILZX
2) 7970 0625 7931/ V/ Lv40/ CHIGOMAZX
3) 6685 0958 1422/ V/ Lv39/ SOULFISTZX
4) 8809 8870 5285/ I/ Lv40/ WHITELYNXZX
5) 7963 7735 3188/ I/ Lv40/ KUBFUZX

6) 4968 6538 4447/ M/ Lv40/ RHINOHORNZX
7) 4874 6351 4140/ M/ Lv40/ URSHIFUZX
8) 7427 2880 7419/ M/ Lv39/ DAKUMAZX
9) 5085 9985 8257/ I/ Lv40/ URAOSUZX
0) 1071 0830 0496/ I/ Lv39/ GAROUZX

I am Korean.
All 10 accounts are used for raids.
In order to easily clear the raid, it was divided into 2 teams with 5 accounts, focusing on power.
I will invite you to a region-limited Pokemon.
(Now Uxie)
I also want to be invited to a region-limited Pokemon.

I hope to raise the friend level by raid.
Gift management is a little difficult because I don't have time.
Gifts will be exchanged during the period when local Pokémon eggs are available.
Send me a gift to enter your area first.
Please.


----------



## TGY3U (Nov 24, 2020)

closed  enough Thank you.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Mamy ***,  friend list is full, please check it.


----------



## mrKit44 (Nov 24, 2020)

120635326900
003699861266
Please Uxie and Azelf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

003699861266
120635326900
Please Uxie and Azelf


----------



## dynamozx00 (Nov 25, 2020)

1) 5698 0558 2967/ V/ Lv40/ LYNXTAILZX 
2) 7970 0625 7931/ V/ Lv40/ CHIGOMAZX 
3) 6685 0958 1422/ V/ Lv39/ SOULFISTZX
4) 8809 8870 5285/ I/ Lv40/ WHITELYNXZX 
5) 7963 7735 3188/ I/ Lv40/ KUBFUZX 

6) 4968 6538 4447/ M/ Lv40/ RHINOHORNZX 
7) 4874 6351 4140/ M/ Lv40/ URSHIFUZX 
8) 7427 2880 7419/ M/ Lv39/ DAKUMAZX 
9) 5085 9985 8257/ I/ Lv40/ URAOSUZX 
0) 1071 0830 0496/ I/ Lv39/ GAROUZX 

I am Korean. 
All 10 accounts are used for raids. 
In order to easily clear the raid, it was divided into 2 teams with 5 accounts, focusing on power. 
I will invite you to the region-limited Pokemon Raid. (Now Uxie) 
I also want to be invited to the region-limited Pokemon Raid. (Now Azelf & Mesprit) 
Send me a gift to enter your area first. 
Please.


----------



## Miyabi (Nov 25, 2020)

Delete the post.


----------



## Reika8282 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lv40 4935 1085 2219
Lv40 5247 9443 2370


----------



## oliviaxxx (Nov 29, 2020)

♡ 9699 8372 4025 ♡ 
South Korean  in  Germany!
 add me !


----------



## eckyjunior (Nov 30, 2020)

Daily Australian rural player that opens gifts daily - 6380 7114 6830

I won't always be able to send gifts but open the max I can daily, grinding for xp 

6380 7114 6830


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2020)

My wife's code: 598019846741


----------



## hohohoha304 (Dec 5, 2020)

40LV Valor : 975216412202
39LV Valor : 030402495022
39LV Valor : 703035257207


----------



## hohohoha304 (Dec 7, 2020)

Buzadeza1
975216412202

Buzadeza2
030402495022

Buzadeza3
703035257207


----------



## Atomwik (Dec 10, 2020)

Anyone interested in a project to share regional pokemons please send mail to

*[email protected]*

We are a small Group of players from different continents but we need some more from regions we don't cover.

Canada (Edmonton or area where you have Pachirisu) /Alaska
New Zeeland/Samoa/Fiji (yes, the ever elusive Relicanth….)
Egypt / Greece (Crete…..)
Florida/South and North Carolina

Please be at least lvl 32 and fluent in English. More info will follow in email contacts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Narunarunaru said:


> Hello
> we are a french couple, we are both lvl 40
> 
> here our friends codes :
> ...



If you are nterested in a project to share regional pokemons please send mail to

*[email protected]*

We are a small Group of players from different continents but we need some more from regions we don't cover. In your case France...


----------



## minkh (Dec 11, 2020)

I want to be your best friends.
9192 3877 9064(Lv43)
4973 8006 5357(Lv43)
0176 3978 7187(Lv43)
2415 5907 9847(Lv43)


----------



## Amiguete (Dec 12, 2020)

1183 4379 3176 abro y devuelvo


----------



## Juanmi (Dec 14, 2020)

yurte


----------



## mrKit44 (Dec 15, 2020)

003699861266
148968549197


----------



## Juanmi (Dec 16, 2020)

Estoy buscando a mi amigo yurte de Tenerife, mi codigo es
024326337883

Admito amigos


----------



## minkh (Dec 23, 2020)

*I want to be your best friends.*


*9192 3877 9064(Lv44)*
*4973 8006 5357(Lv44)*
*0176 3978 7187(Lv44)*
*2415 5907 9847(Lv43)*


----------



## rei19 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi!
I'm from *Japan* and this is my code, add me :

*7244 5938 2143
7907 9365 0969
4154 2863 1409*


----------



## monamee12 (Jan 8, 2021)

Best friends, send and open gifts everyday, Level 42, USA Colorado
Thanks


----------



## oliviaxxx (Jan 13, 2021)

*9569 5236 8999  / 
9699 8372 4025
Germany! playing everytime *


----------



## Bbuk0112 (Jan 18, 2021)

한국사람입니다 많이 추가해주세요
9242 6706 2316


----------



## Reika8282 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lv.47　5247 9443 2370
Lv.47   4935 1085 2219


----------



## bgi0597 (Jan 25, 2021)

Level 33 from south korea
Friend Code: 6261 3284 2371


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 25, 2021)

8452 7672 2059


----------



## Amiguete (Jan 27, 2021)

1183 4379 3176 Abro y devuelvo


----------



## Reika8282 (Feb 1, 2021)

Lv.48 5247 9443 2370
Lv47 4935  1085 2219 
thank you


----------



## yoscenery (Feb 15, 2021)

from Japan(lv40 mystic) I'd like to add some new friends who can open my gift every day.(you don't have to send it me everyday.) I can send a gift almost everyday. 9922 3337 1500


----------



## monamee12 (Feb 21, 2021)

Colorado USA  
send and open gift everyday


----------



## Otjuh74 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi there,

I am full know


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 26, 2021)

So me and my friends need a couple of Heracrosses for the pokedex, if I make a small account, can someone in South America where they live login and catch a couple of them? I can do the same in return if you want... send me a pm if you're willing to help!

I'm from Holland and need some friends too by the way... 1360 4120 1597


----------



## The_Chaotician (Feb 26, 2021)

5724 8867 1953
2682 4884 6966

Send gifts daily


----------



## Hipppqqq (Mar 13, 2021)

4350 5619 6433

From korea


----------



## Hipppqqq (Mar 13, 2021)

4350 5619 6433
 From korea


----------



## Amiguete (Mar 30, 2021)

Abro y devuelvo      1183 4379 3176


----------



## yukorin (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m Level 47 in JAPAN 

8814 2814 7666
4454 8987 1790
3639 2750 3527
3017 4507 5252


----------



## yukorin (Apr 3, 2021)

I’m Level 47 in JAPAN
 8814 2814 7666
4454 8987 1790
3639 2750 3527
3017 4507 5252


----------



## minkh (Apr 6, 2021)

나는 당신의 가장 친한 친구가되고 싶습니다.

9192 3877 9064 (Lv47)
4973 8006 5357 (Lv46)
0176 3978 7187 (Lv46)
2415 5907 9847 (Lv44)


----------



## Chudy2001 (Apr 6, 2021)

4586 8769 9265  Poland level 47


----------



## Atomwik (Apr 7, 2021)

yukorin said:


> I’m Level 47 in JAPAN
> 8814 2814 7666
> 4454 8987 1790
> 3639 2750 3527
> 3017 4507 5252




Hi, Im friend with your accoounts. We are close to being BF, MkeyJP and Atomwik2. Can we synchronize so that we open the final gift when we both have Egg open? 

you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Dark-Litti (Apr 25, 2021)

From Germany, every day online, Level 43:

271463465781


----------



## Reika8282 (Apr 29, 2021)

4935 1085 2219 TL48


----------



## Reika8282 (Apr 29, 2021)

4935 1085 2219 TL48

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2021)




----------



## rei19 (May 16, 2021)

Hi!
I'm from *Japan* and this is my code, add me :

*7244 5938 2143
7907 9365 0969
4154 2863 1409*


----------



## Fisch45 (May 22, 2021)

Hi,
I'm guy from germany looking for Pokemon Go friends from other contries (especially non-europe).
9486 3280 1171


----------



## AdamMcGillivray (May 29, 2021)

anyone else in the theme of this game?
7305 7394 9713


----------



## kizufr (Jun 10, 2021)

_Salut/HI à tous, hésitez pas à m'ajouter, cadeaux, raid, assez actif_
'''*9752 9046 9794*''' 
REF code parainage: '''*Y24MGVJCY*''' 
Merci et bon jeu à vous !!!

from FRANCE


----------



## kizufr (Jun 12, 2021)

1126 4403 0137


----------



## kizufr (Jun 15, 2021)

'''*9752 9046 9794*''' 
REF code parainage: '''*Y24MGVJCY*''' 
Merci et bon jeu à vous !!!

from FRANCE


----------



## mrKit44 (Jun 15, 2021)

0036 9986 1266
1489 6854 9197
Raid ang gifts


----------



## Juanmi (Jun 21, 2021)

I am looking for the princess code of Japan, can someone provide it to me?


----------



## Poopyschon (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi there,
If you like, please add me. My friend code is 1834 0821 8186 .
I'm blue team trainer currently living in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## hohohoha304 (Jul 16, 2021)

42 Level : 1263 7571 7597
41 Level : 5213 5997 5090
41 Level : 7030 3525 7207


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2021)

Request fulfilled


----------



## hohohoha304 (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm from korea.
Level : 42
pokemon ID : literallyirre
friend code : 1263 7571 7597

Level : 41
pokemon ID : trezorbopq
friend code : 5213 5997 5090

Level : 41
pokemon ID : spysdying
friend code : 7030 3525 7207


----------



## hohohoha304 (Jul 22, 2021)

Level 42, 1263 7571 7597
Level 41, 5213 5997 5090
Level 41, 7030 3525 7207


----------



## monamee12 (Jul 24, 2021)

Colorado, USA
Level 42 Open and send Gift,


----------



## rei19 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi!
I'm from *Japan* and this is my code,*add ALL* !!!

*7244 5938 2143*
*7907 9365 0969*
*4154 2863 1409*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2021)

.


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 9, 2021)

just gonna toss this in here
7379 3765 5343


----------



## Deleted member 569183 (Sep 21, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## VinDuv (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello ! I live in Europe where we currently have Mesprit raids, and I’d like to add people with access to Uxie or Azelf raids and exchange raid invites. I’ll also open and send gifts.

EDIT: Request half-fulfilled (I got Uxie but no Azelf, probably because of timezones). I may post my code again the next time they appear in raids...


----------



## Tim8urpokemon (Sep 22, 2021)

My code is 219919488451
From Ohio, United States
Lvl 45 blue team


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Nerfed


----------



## Laojun (Oct 27, 2021)

Well how about sharing those friend codes then? There are a lot of matters that we can find a way to deal with and this is one of those man. That is a great deal of work waiting for us and i can’t way to deal with it in a way that it will soon be over to win it.


----------



## minkh (Nov 2, 2021)

HI~ HAVE A GOOD DAY

0176 3978 7187(Lv49)
4973 8006 5357(Lv49)
2415 5907 9847(Lv49)
9192 3877 9064(Lv47)


----------



## minkh (Nov 2, 2021)

HI~ HAVE A GOOD DAY

0176 3978 7187(Lv49)
4973 8006 5357(Lv49)
2415 5907 9847(Lv49)
9192 3877 9064(Lv47)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2021)

nuked


----------



## wjy (Nov 10, 2021)

340805550456


----------



## Asha (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## donghyunkim (Nov 28, 2021)

5609 2164 9311


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm a level 43 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to exchange gifts, battle and raid together. I'm looking for friends, daily players, outside Europe. My code: 8356 1376 0513. Cheers


----------



## Flame (Dec 26, 2021)

3928 6661 1730


----------



## andyhappypants (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey all, need some fresh friends, I’m U.K. based my referral code is 2RWD629TH feel free to add me 

Friend code is: 1667 2279 1494


----------



## ussaravia (Mar 16, 2022)

4142 3218 0483      42
9759 7099 9666      34

korea


----------



## Reika8282 (Mar 29, 2022)

Lv50: 5247 9443 2370
Lv50: 4935 1085 2219
thank you!


----------



## ussaravia (Mar 29, 2022)

4142 3218 0483 kephas1026 42
9759 7099 9666 happyman1026 34

korea


----------



## ussaravia (Mar 29, 2022)

4142 3218 0483 kephas1026 42
9759 7099 9666 happyman1026 34

korea


----------



## ussaravia (Mar 29, 2022)

4142 3218 0483 
9759 7099 9666 

korea


----------



## rei19 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi!
I'm from *Japan* and this is my code,*add ALL* !!!

*7888 6050 5888
4770 9977 8088
7492 6606 9998*


----------



## ussaravia (Apr 8, 2022)

4142 3218 0483 
9759 7099 9666 

korea


----------



## Otjuh74 (Apr 24, 2022)

For a friend who needs the xp:

7456 6033 6169

Thanks


----------



## zerobig7 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi! From South Korea 
need friends
add we ^^ 
4174 7996 5710
0654 9000 5768
9482 7810 4495
We are family
Have a nice day ^^


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 4, 2022)

8583 4199 7514

England, UK. Level 36 currently.
I'm pretty active and I'd say I'm on 2-3 times a day for a short while at a time.

Add me!


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi, I've added most of the last two pages. Please add me: 8460 6785 3215, Venezuela. Thank you!

Edit: I won't be playing for a long while.


----------



## NotAvailableSir (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi, I'm a level 23 and 43 player from the Netherlands, looking for some new friends to exchange gifts, battle and raid together. I'm looking for friends, daily players, outside Europe. My code: 0575 6538 1734 (level 23) and 8356 1376 0513. Cheers


----------



## CJHayato (Oct 19, 2022)

5972 9789 5080
South Korea, Level 31 currently


----------



## Asha (Dec 16, 2022)

done


----------



## Sunneschiiin (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi
für Purmel brauch ich Freunde von
Südosten der USA
Hawaii
Südostasien
Arabische Halbinsel
Nord- u Südafrika
Australien
Mexiko
Mittelamerika
Ostafrika
würd mich mega freuen
2024 1348 7852


----------



## VinDuv (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello!
I’m looking for Vivillon gifts to exchange.
I’m usually in Marine region but will be in Meadow region for a couple of weeks.
Looking for:
- Archipelago
- Icy Snow
- Monsoon
- Ocean
- Sandstorm
- Savanna
- Sun
- Tundra

Thanks!

My friend code is: 9570 0308 0611


----------

